# Beztēma >  Siltuma pārvēšana elektrībā.

## Epis

Nevaru saprast vienu lietu, varētu teikt tā sterlin dzinēja darbības principos kur tās gāzes tiek karsētas izdara katkādu darbu un tad atdzesētas un tur tiek skandināts ka ideālos apstākļos tā efektivitāte ir 100%, bet reāli nez kāpē tie dzinēji (labākie, kādi tur viņiem ir, strādā tikai ar kādiem 30% tāpat kā iekšdedzes dzinēji un tā tālāk. tad kur ir tā problēma ?? 

Viens piemērs kuru nesaprotu un tad attiecīgs  jautājums:

Ja es paņemu 1litru gāzes ar 20C tempertūru, ieliku slēgtā balonā(tādā kā gāzes balonā)  zem spiediena 1Atmosfēra, tagat karsēju savu balonu līdz spiediens sasniedz atzīmi 8Atmosfēras un pieņemsim ka tā tempertūra būs tur kādi 100grādi tad tālāk es paņemu ielaižu tā balona saturu laižu 7litr cilindrā(piemēram motora ar virzuli) un tas cilindrs ar visu virzuli ir sakarsēts līdz 100C tehniski šajā momentā kad plūst 8atmosfēru gāze cilindrā tiek darīts mehānisks darbs, līdz abu gāzu (cilindra un balona) piedieni izlīdzinās, jautājums cik daudz enerģijas es tagat iegūstu ja cilindra galā pieliku kādu elektroģenerātoru un pēctam visu atlikušo gāzi laižu ārā no cilindra un vairāk neizmantoju ???  
cik Liela efektivitāte būs šādam ģenerātoram ??? 
man liekās ka nebūs nekāda lielā(ne vairāk par 50%, jo karstās gāzes pēc būtības arī satur savu enerģijas devu, kas netiek izmantota un tiek palaista vējā.

un tad rodās jautājums ko darīt ar to 100C sakarsušo gāzi ???  kā no tās dabūt enerģiju??
Atbilde ļoti vienkārša, laižam iekšā pretējas darbības cilindrā, kas ir ar apkārtējās vides tempertūru (jo zemāka tempertūra jo labāk) un tad ja iepumpējam ātri tādā cilindrā 7litrus 100C gāzes tad kas notiek gāze sāk atdzist un sāk samazināt savu Spiedienu tādejādi rodās vakums, un kā zināms vakums tas arī ir spēks un ja mums cilindra virzulis gāzes iesūknēšanas brīdī bīja izbīdīts tad tagat kad gāze sāk atdzist cilindrs sāk savilkties un notiek darbs jo tagat no 1atmodfēras 7litru 100C gāzes rodās -7Atmosfēras 7litri 20C gāze un tiek darīts tik pat liels darbs kā pirmajā variantā, vienīgais šī varianta mīnus ir tāds ka tas notiek daudz lenāk nekā pirmais kad tiek laists spiediens, šeit negatīvais spiediens radīsies pakāpeniski, teorētiski šito probēmu varētu atrisināt 
tā kad cilindram uzliek tādu kā fiksātoru lai tad kad karstā gāze ieiet cilindrā un sāk atdzist cilindrs nekustētos tādejādi radītos lēnām tas -7A spiediens un ka tas notiktu tad palaistu cilindru vaļā un viņš savilktos ar tādu pašu ātrumu kā pirmais cilindrs, līdz ar to varētu izspiest enerģiju  ::  

par tiem enerģijas zudumiem tad paši padomājat kādēļ tie dzinēji ir tik neefektīvi tādēļ ka tas siltums aiziet prom, tehniski es domāju ka ir grūti noizolēt to pirmo cilindru lai tas būtu +- vismaz līdzīgā tempertūrā ar  uzkarsēto gāzi, ja tas ir mazākā tempertūrā tad paši saprotat ka gāze sāks atdzist cilindrā un un tajā vietā lai ieņemtu 7litru tilpumu tur būs tikai kādi 5-6litri līdz ar to zaudējam 1-2litrus, tā arī tā enerģija zūd, + šāda cilindru darbība būs lēna un neviens ģenerātors nav tā būvēts lai strādātu tik neregulāri. 

Kā ir mana izprate par šito gāzu darbu ir pareiza ????  
esu skatījies  wikipēdijā tās gāzes spiediena- tempertūras formulas un arī citos linkus par sterline engine darbības principiem un formulas, tākā +- vaidzētu būt idejai pareizai.

----------


## zzz

daragusha epi njem rocinjaa fizikas graamatinjas un pamaacies. Tavus dailjliteratuuras stila fizikaalo procesu aprakstus neviens nelasiis un pakalj nereekjinaas, kaadas muljkjiibas tu tur esi sacereejis. Pat raimondinsh nee, jo vinjam interesee tikai bazaareet par personiskajiem izgudrojumiem un pashlaik vinsh veel jo vairaak ir aiznjemts ar publisku raudaashanu par to kaa pasaule nepietiekami atziniigi noveertee LM3915 standartiesleeguma sheemu no datasheeta, kuru vinsh, raimondinsh, ar lielaam puuleem ir centies un nesis speciaali pasaules apgaismiibai.

----------


## Velko

Par Stirlinga dzinēja efektivitāti - tā var sasniegt 100% *no tā, kas iespējams siltuma dzinējā* (Karno ciklā), tas nenozīmē, 100% no sildītajam pievadītās enerģijas.

Par to cilindru un balonu - gāze izplešoties un darot darbu atdziest. Ja gribi. lai visu laiku paliek tie 100 grādi, tad tev vēl papildus jāsilda cilindrs. Spiediens (ja sildīji) būs 1 atm.  Izplūstot no cilindra, protams, gāze aiznes sev līdzi daļu enerģijas. Bez tā neiztikt nevienā siltuma dzinējā.

Par to otro cilindru - nav iespējams iegūt -7 atmosfēras. Kad pazemini spiedienu, tad noteicošais ir apkārtējās vides spiediens, kas ir (pārsteidzoši, ne?!) 1 atm.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.howstuffworks.com/stirling-engine.htm

http://www.stirlingengines.org.uk/
http://www.webcrawler.com/webcrawler/ws ... ceUrl=true
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... ing+engine
http://www.webcrawler.com/webcrawler/ws ... ceUrl=true

----------


## Epis

> Par to otro cilindru - nav iespējams iegūt -7 atmosfēras. Kad pazemini spiedienu, tad noteicošais ir apkārtējās vides spiediens, kas ir (pārsteidzoši, ne?!) 1 atm.


 tad jautājums kādā veidā tad kvēlspūdzei tiek radīts iekšā daļējs VAKUMS ?  
Es saprotu kad tas notiek tā ka tai lampai stiklā iepūš gāzes ar tempertūru kādi 500-1000C un tad to lampu aizkausē ciet un kad lampa atdziest tad tur iekšā veidojās negatīvs spidiens jeb VAKUMS. 
es nēsu redzējis ka tur kāds to vakumu pumpētu ārā no tās kvēlspūdzes. 

šeit ir tās spiediena tempertūras formulas
[attachment=0:3d1xymmc]gāzu_formula.JPG[/attachment:3d1xymmc]

----------


## zzz

O epis wikijaa atradis ideaalaas gaazes staavoklja vienaadojumu. 

Tas ir dikti iepriecinoshi. Veel tikai vajadzeetu vinjam palasiities turpat taalaak par izotemiskiem izobaariem utt paareejiem procesiem un savu dailjliteratuuru paarrakstiit pienjemtajos fizikas terminos.

Kaa arii -7 atmosfeeru fizikaalo jeegu arii tieshaam dereetu izskaidrot.

----------


## Velko

Ja tu radītu cilindrā pilnīgu vakuumu - izvāktu pilnīgi visas gāzes molekulas (absolūtais gāzes spiediens būtu nulle), tad salīdzinot ar apkārtējo vidi tur būtu -1 atm, spiediens. Vairāk pazemināt spiedienu nevar.

Virzuli kustinātu un darbu darītu apkārtējās vides (gaisa) spiediens, nevis vakuums.

----------


## Epis

tās -7a bīj tāds kā piemērs lai vieglāk saprast ka tas ir negatīvs spiediens pēc sava spēka ekvivalents 7a spiedienam, cik tas ir vakuma vienībās es toč nezinu, bet zinu to ka ja 7litrus gāzes kas sakarsēta līdz 100C ieliks 7 litru tvertnē ar spiedienu 1a un tad to gāzi atdzesēs līdz 20C tur iekšā radīsies tas negatīvai spiediens un attaisot vaļā tvertni tiks sūkts iekšā gais, lai izlidzinātu spiedienus. 

Kāds var štio apstiprināt vai es domāju pareizā virzienā vai tomēr galīgi garām ???

----------


## zzz

Varu apstiprinaat - tik tieshaam - ir galiigi garaam.  :: 

Formulinju no wikijas biji izvilcis? Nu tad bljatt, ieliec vinjaa iekshaa savus 7 litrus un 100 graadus un izreekjini kas sanaak.

Jeb tev tur ar to formulinju ir pilniiga bezfilma un vinja tik taa paziimeeshanaas meerkjiem bij domaata?

----------


## Vikings

Tipa uz to pusi varētu būt. Paņem kaut vai plastmasas pudelē līdz pusei ielej karstu ūdeni un uzreiz aizskrūvē ciet. Kad atdzisīs tad pudele sarausies.
EDIT: Un lampai tiešām sūknē ārā gaisu.,..

----------


## zzz

Vai paarformuleejot epja nesakariigos bazaarinjus normaalaa valodaa:

Tvertnee ar tilpumu 7 litri atrodas ideaala gaaze , kuras temperatuura ir 100  graadi Celsija un spiediens 1 atmosfeera. Gaazi atdzeseeja liidz 20 graadiem Celsija. Kaads buus gaazes spiediens? Papildjautaajums - cik molekulu ideaalaas gaazes satur tvertne?

psrs laiku vidusskolas elementaars fizikas uzdevums. Ja bija probleemas taadu izreekjinaat, tad fizikaa vairaak par zheelastiibas trijnieku nebija ko cereet.

----------


## Epis

Vikings minēja pareizu piemēru, paņem kautvai stikla pudeli pamazgā to karstā ūdenī tad apgriez otrādies un noliec uz galda + lai redzētu ka pudele iesūc gaisu samitrini galdu tad redzēsi kā pudele sasūks visu galda ūdeni un ka tā vairs nebūs sūks iekšā gaisu !! 
un tas ir tas darbs kurs netiek izmantots nevienā no dzinējiem, vismaz ne pilnvērtīgi izmantots, piemērs par to sterline dzinēju:

tam dzinējam problēma ir tur ka ka ja viņš ātri griežās kādos 200-1000RPM tad cilindri kustās tīri ātri, pie 1000RPm cilindrs kustās 33reizes 1 sekundē tas ir 30ms vai par 30ms var atdzist gāze tajā otrajā cilindrā pilnībā ??? 
es domāju ka nē tā gāze atdzisīs tikai daļēji, ja ne minimāli līdz ar to tas vakuma spēks būs ļoti mazs salīdzinot ar to ko var reāli iegūt, un te arī ir tas neefektivitātes cēlonis, tur kad gāze netiek līdz pienācīgam līmenim atdzesēta un kā paši dzinēja speci saka ka jo mazāka gāzu tempertūras starpība jo neefektīvāks ir tas dzinējs, jo vienā iegājienā tiek pārnests mazāks enerģijas daudzums ar karstām gāzēm ja to sākontējā tempertūra ar beigu tempertūru ir maza, un tad viss siltums pamazām arī aiziet vējā, izkūp gaisā pašam dzinējam uzkarstot. 

Es saku ka pirmkārt lai kautko normālu uztaisītu, pirmajam cilindram kurā nāk karstās gāzes ir jābūt labi izolētam un ar minimāliem siltuma zudumiem, lai nebūtu tā ka tad kad ienāk cilindrā karstās gāzes tās zaudē kādus 10-30% sava siltuma, un līdz ar to saraujoties arī spiedienu, lai panāktu kautkādu normālu rezultātu tas cilinsrs jātaisa no matreāla kam ir labas izolātora īpašibas un līdz ar to mazi siltuma zudumi, bet lai būtu pietiekami izturīgs priekš šā darba, iespējams ka kādi keramiskie matreāli varētu derēt, bet nu reāli laikam ka būst ā ka jo mazāks darba spiediens tajā trubā jo labākus matreālus varēs piemeklēt līdz ar to šāda tipa iekarta viennozīmīgi nevar būt augstspiediena kādas 3-8atmosfēras ne vairāk jo tad sanāk ka vaidzēs lielāku cilindru, no otras puses lielakā spiedienā ir vairāk enerģijas, faktiski tas ir pētāms jautājums kā ko darīt ir efektīvāk, par galveno faktoru vaidzētu būt tam cik lieli būs enerģijas zudumi gāzei plūstot cilindrā pēc būtības tam lielumam vaidzētu būt +- konstantam un tad jāskatās cik % zudumi sastāda no ielāsitās gāzes enerģijas lieluma, un te būs tā jo mazāk gāzi iekšā laidīs jo lielāks būs zuduma % piemeram:
ja zudumi ir 10W un laizām iekšā gazi ar 50W mehānisko potenciālu tad mehāniski iegūsim tikai 40W enerģijas tātad zudumi cilindrā bū 20% (tas ir ļoti ļoti daudz ja tā strādās iekārta tad neko labāku par tiem pašiem 25-30% efektivitāti nedabūsim, līdz ar to vaidzētu laist iekšā kādus 200W mehāniskā potenciāla gāzi tad tie 10W būtu tikai 5% kas ir normāli un šitā jau būs kautkāda normāla efektivitāte. 

otru cilindu kas gāzi dzesē uztaisīt ir ļoti vienkaŗši ņemam viss labāk siltumvadošo metālu ko izmanto visos kompju dzesētājos un tas ir varš, un uztaisam viņam restes te visār jātaisa speciāla truba kaurai virsma būtu kā radiātors, lai labi siltumu novadītu, un tad šādā aukstā trubā fiksi iespiežam iekšā karstās gāzes (ar fiksi domāju kādas 30-100ms, lai gāze kamēr spiež iekšā nepaspētu atdzist) un tad gaidam kamēr gāze atdzisīs (veidosies negtīvais spiediens) un tad laizām cilindru vaļā lai tas veic savu darbu un ģenerējam enerģiju. 
izrēķinot jaudas zudumus 5%(no 50%) pie ieplūdes, un kādus 20%(no atlikušajiem 50%) pie atdzesēšanas, + vēl kādi 10% zudumi visā sistēmā iegūstam gāzes dzinēju ar efektivitāti 77.5%   ::   tas ir daudz labāk nekā 25-30% no parastā dzinēja, 

Lūk jums augstas efektivitātes sterlin tipa dzinējs.  ::

----------


## zzz

Ciparinjus, pljuutiitaaj epi, ciparinjus.  :: 

Gaazes spiedienu izreekjinaaji? Nee? Kur probleema? Praatinja tikai dailjliteratuuras paladzinju rakstiishanai pietiek?

Nafig ar formulinju ziimeejies, ja neapjeedz kaa to pielietot?

=============

Oi, mlja, stulbenju-bezsatura dirseeju paaudze. Taads epis, taads raimondinsh.

----------


## Vikings

> Oi, mlja, stulbenju-bezsatura dirseeju paaudze. Taads epis, taads raimondinsh.


 Cik man zināms dažādas paaudzes...

----------


## sharps

ai da labi. tieshaam slinkums lasiit tos epja palagus. formulas ir, bet kur apreekjins? kur izvedums? te pat trijniecinjs nesanaaktu. muusdienaas jau par to vien ka formulas prot atrast jau liek sekmiigu atziimi. taada nu mums taa izgliitiibas sisteema. pashi studentinji jau darbu ar liidz galam padariit negrib. minimumu izpilda. nu tad ielieciet pasniedzeej taas 4 balles. un kas no taada buus profesijaa? potenciaals inzhenieris analfabeets.

----------


## Epis

Šitas ir tikai pirmais idejas komcepta variants, kur nekādu formulu nav, ir tikai aptuveni pieņēmumi par lietām kā tās varētu strādāt ideālos apstākļos, un realizācijas risinājumu meklējums.

Šādās revolucionārās idejās, vienmēr ir tie kas saka ka nekas nesanāks, tas ir sviest un tā tālāk, jo īsti nesaprot par ko iet runa, un ja saprot tad nesaprot kur tā problēma kādēļ parstos tvaika, un citu tipu dzinējos neviens nav sasniedzis virs 50% efektivitāti,ja teorētiski tas ir iespējam super ideālos apstākļos jo enerģija tač nekur pazust nevar!
 labākās turbīna iet ar 40-45%, dīzeļdzinējs kādi 30% benzīnnieks vēl mazāk, un atbildat uz vienkāršu jautājumu kādēļ neviens nav izvilcis virs 50% no siltuma enerģijas, kur ir problēma ??? 

Es zinu kur ir problēma tā ir izmantojamos matreālos, kas parasti ir metāli kuri ļoti labi vada siltumu un visu sistēmu dzesē, līdz ar to jāmeklē stipri, bet viegli, poraini matreāli, kas slikti vada siltumu, un kurus varētu izmatnot tajā pirmajā (karstajā cilindrā)

man personīgi jau ir pāris varianti matreāliem un tie ir keramika un kompozīti (karbons, kevlars citi audumi, es domāju ka viņi slikti vada siltumu, un pozitīvi ir tas ka no viņiem var uztaisīt cilindru ar super gludu virsmu un ļoti izturīgu + vieglu, tākā viņi der, vienīgi cik viņi ir labi salīdzinot ar bleķi ??? 

faktiski šādu kompozīt protatipu tehniski var pat uztaisīt mājas apstākļos un kā karsējamo gāzi izmatot karsto gaisu  ::  varbūt pat var izmanto papīru kā trubas kompozītu, nesmejaties bet paītrs ir ļoti stiprs matreāls, un nesen pa euronews pie since viens zinātnieks to pierādīja ka tas esot ideāls stiprs kompozīt matreāls no kā varētu taisīt lidmašinas, pietiek apskatītes kā lido papira lidmašina lai saprastu ka papīram ir liels potenciāls super vieglu izturīgu lidaparātu būvē, vienīgi tur vaig citas tehnoloģijas lai tādu monolītu biezu paīra lidmašinu uztaisītu, bet manā gadījumā es izmantošu papīra porainumu, kas ir super labs siltuma izolātors un lai dabūtu gludu virsmu pietiks ar parasto kompozīt līmi, un šādi vairākos slāņos salīmets papīrs varētu būt labs kandidāts uz trubas matreālu ar izcilām termo īpašibām. (spiedieni protams nebūs lieli) 

Tākā man tagat vaig dabūt to kompozīt līmi un tad varētu kādu cilindru un virzuli uzlīmēt  ::

----------


## Epis

Runājot vēl par formulām tad paši atbildat uz vienkāršu jautājumu kur paliek spidiens ? un tagat piemērs:

ir 1 litrs gaisa ar iztabas tempertūru, ieliekam gaisu 1litra tvertnē kurai klāt pieliekam spiediena mērītāju, sākam karsēt tvertni uz uguns spiediens ceļās (aiziet līdz 2atmosfērām) tagat noņemam tvertni no uguns un pagaidam līdz tā atdziest un tad cik lies būs tvertnē spiediens ???  

vai paņemam to pašu tvertni ar 1 litru gaisa spiediens 1 atmosfēra ieliekam saldētavā kur ir -20 ko rādīs spiediena rādītājs kad tvertne būs sasalusi līdz tiem -20 ???

----------


## zzz

> tās -7a bīj tāds kā piemērs lai vieglāk saprast ka tas ir negatīvs spiediens pēc sava spēka ekvivalents 7a spiedienam, cik tas ir vakuma vienībās es toč nezinu, bet zinu to ka ja 7litrus gāzes kas sakarsēta līdz 100C ieliks 7 litru tvertnē ar spiedienu 1a un tad to gāzi atdzesēs līdz 20C tur iekšā radīsies tas negatīvai spiediens un attaisot vaļā tvertni tiks sūkts iekšā gais, lai izlidzinātu spiedienus. 
> 
> Kāds var štio apstiprināt vai es domāju pareizā virzienā vai tomēr galīgi garām ???


 
epi pljuutiitaaj, nu tad izmantojot tevis pasha ieposteeto ideaalaas gaazes staavoklja vienaadojumu, tu esi speejiigs izreekjinaat beigu spiedienu tevis pasha izgudrotajaa piemeraa vai nihera?

----------


## sharps

epi tev ir kaada nojeega par triis termodinamiskajiem pamatprocesiem - izohorisks, izobaarisks un izotermisks process? panjem papeeti liikniites.

----------


## zzz

> ir 1 litrs gaisa ar iztabas tempertūru, ieliekam gaisu 1litra tvertnē kurai klāt pieliekam spiediena mērītāju, sākam karsēt tvertni uz uguns spiediens ceļās (aiziet līdz 2atmosfērām) tagat noņemam tvertni no uguns un pagaidam līdz tā atdziest un tad cik lies būs tvertnē spiediens ???


 Un kaa tev pasham liekaas? Atbilzhu varianti

1. 2 atm
2. 1 atm
3. epis==blondinka

----------


## Epis

Nupat veicu Eksperimentu lai pierādītu savu Vakuma teorīju ar parasto 0.7 šnablja pudeli, vārdsakot es skaarsēju zem krāna pudeli tikmēr ielēju krūzē ūdeni un ieliku pudeli ūdenī lai redzētu cik daudz pudele sasūks sevī ūdeni un ziniet ko viņā sasūca tīri tā neko to ūdeni tūlīt ielikšu bildes  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Nupat veicu Eksperimentu ar parasto 0.7 šnablja pudeli


 Nez kādēļ šitas man uzdzina smieklu lēkmi.  :: 


Bet par tēmu - protams, ka būs atmosfēras spiediens 1atm.

----------


## zzz

epi pljuutiitaaj, tas bija sameeraa lieks eksperiments jo kvalitatiivaa liimenii zinaams jau no antiikiem laikiem. A vot tu beidzot piedzemdee apreekjinu (nepiecieshamaas formulas arii ir jau sen atklaajushi, tev atliek tikai njemt vinjas pielietot).

----------


## Epis

Lūk arī bildes kas tieši pierāda to ka gaisam atdziestot veidojās vakums, jeb spiediens kas ir zemāks par atmosfēras spiedienu.
ja kāds apšauba manus testa rezultātus tad aiziejiet uz virtuvi un izdarat tā pat paši redzēsiet ka te nav nekādi viltojumi.
tajās pudelēs glabāja sulu nevis šņabi   ::  

Problēma ir tur ka neviens nesaprot pašas idejas konceptu un jau prasa pierā'dijumum, ir tač jādomā LOĢISKI, kā lietas notiek un kur zūd enerģija !!!

----------


## Velko

Nja, Epi. Laipni lūgts 18. un 19. gadsimtā ar savām "revolucionārajām" idejām. 

Tvaika mašīnu vēsturē tas viss jau ir izmēģināts. Gan vakuuma/atmosfēras spiediena izmantošana, gan vairāki cilindri virknē.




> ...un tad laizām cilindru...


 Varbūt vienīgi šāda ideja gan nevienam nebija ienākusi prātā  ::

----------


## Epis

> ...un tad laizām cilindru..


 tas ir jauns paņēmiens  ::  

drukas kļūda. 
kā jau teicu visās tajās sistēmās ir milzīgi enerģijas zudumi, un es te runāju kā tos zudumus samazināt !! vienīgais ceļš ir izmantot jaunās paaudzes matreālus, pagaidām neviens neko tādu vēl nav darījis !

----------


## marisviens

Lai vai kaa, bet man patiik Epis, vinja darboshanaas. Shis forums 50% uz to vien turas...
Manas domas par siltumelektriibu:
Var izmantot jebkuru elektriibas ieguves veidu, piemeeram stirlinga dzineeju un taa dzeseeshanai izmantot maajas apkures kontuuru. Lietderiiba shaadaa veidaa 100% :: , ja pienjemam maaju taadu, kaa ta ir par optimaalu.

----------


## zzz

epi pljuutiitaaj, energjijas zudumu apreekjinus un pamatojumu par cik modernie materiaali tos noveersiis. 

Saakumam gan izreekjini elementaaro lietinju - spiediena izmainjas savaa 7 litru tvertnee.

(ja galiigi kretiinisms uz apreekjiniem, tad vari arii taisiit un meeriit eksperimentaali. Tikai lai tvertne buutu 7 litri, nevis 0.7 l iemiiljotaa padzeeriena trauks)

----------


## sharps

epi! vajadzeeja varbuut saakt ar 1L shnjabja?
da panjem beidzot fizikas rokasgraamatu un pareekjini.

----------


## zzz

> Lai vai kaa, bet man patiik Epis, vinja darboshanaas. Shis forums 50% uz to vien turas...


 Uzaicini sho pie sevis darbaa. 

Par sho mazinjsh pamaacoshs storijs. Un taatad muusu kantorii straadaa daudz studentu. Ceelonji tam vairaaki un dazhaadi (fleksibls darbalaiks normaali savienojams ar maaciibaam, iespeeja normaali nopelniit straadaajot specialitaatee, ekselentas iespeejas izstraadaat augsta liimenja bakalaura/magjistra utt darbus nu un taa taalaak) Nu tad luuk, pie visa shii studentu krietnaa daudzuma, man ir zinaams tikai *viens* gadiijums kad studentam peec pirmajiem paaris meeneshiem tika dots saprast ka lai vinsh labaak meklee citu darbavietu, pie kam izdariija to grupas vadiitaajs, kursh ir viens no iistajiem dzentlmenjiem (Iistens dzentlmenis kakji vienmeer sauc par kakji. Arii tad ja aizkjeeries aiz vinja un paklupis. Tas taa, ilustratiiva, tachu stipri nepilniiga definiicija. Cita ilustraacija - shis grupas vadiitaajs neveeleejas piedaliities korporatiivaa tusinja peintbola pashaudiishanaa). Students, kuru shaadi paluudza prom, bija chista epja klons.

----------


## marisviens

Es jau labpraat, bet nez vai man buus tik daudz darba un neko nezinu par Epja mantkaariibu :: . Viss ir ljoti vienkaarshi, no saakuma cilveekam dodu to darbu, uz kuru ceru vairaak nopelniit, ja shiis ceriibas nepiepildaas, darbu mainu uz mazaak domaajamo dalju - piemeeram skruuveet skruuves, likt platee detaljas.

----------


## zzz

Skruuves skruuveet, detaljas likt... Redz, Tu arii esi no tiem vecajiem sakaarnjiem, kas nenoveertee un neizmanto jaunaas paaudzes innovatiivos talantus. Taa mees Ameriku neapdziisim!  ::

----------


## sharps

ar to arii jaasaak. es arii saaku ar skruuviishu skruuveeshanu. augu pamazaam. liidz nonaacu pie prochiem. skruuviishu laikaa biidiiju "lielo" fiziku. epim viss otraadi.

----------


## karloslv

Ja prātiņš par īsu, lai apjēgtu entropiju, termodinamiku un Karno ciklu, un paškritikas nekādas, lai atzītu, ka prātiņš nevelk, tad nekas cits neatliek, kā izgudrot velosipēdu no jauna un jauna, atgaiņājoties ar "revolucionārus jau vienmēr nesaprot - mani nesaprot, tātad esmu revolucionārs". Eh, esi iesprūdis 19. gadsimtā, spītīgi neredzot, ka tas viss jau ir darīts.

----------


## Epis

ja jau visi tik gudri tas paskaidrojat kādēļ dabūt virs 50% ir nereāli ??? 

kur ir tā problēma ?? 

Apstījos matreālu termālo konduktivitāti, jeb spēju vadīt siltumu un bleķim tas cipars bīja 42 W/m.K čugunam 80, bet stiklšķiedrai tikai 0.04, un epoksīdiem 0.35, bet kopā stiklšķiedra ar epoksīdiem varētu būt ap 0.1-0.2 tākā šitas laikam ir īstais matreāls.  :: 
vārdsakot ar stiklšķieras kompozītu termālie zudumi tiek samazināti līdz pat 400x salīdzinot ar bleķi, es domāju ka tas ir ievērojams cipars !!

----------


## marisviens

Godiigi sakot, man arii skjiet, ka ja man buutu juusu gudriiba (kuri Epi maaca), es katru dienu iesniegtu pa patentam un seedeetu zelta kreeslaa. Droshi taa nav, neko nesniedziet un seediet maksimas kreeslaa, citadi te nebuutu. Un gudriiba (lasi atminja un reekjinaashanas speejas) nav iemesls izgudrojumu veikshanai. Var iegaumeet telefonu graamatu un iemaaciities galvaa kvadraatsaknes reekjinaat, bet taa arii taalaak par reekjinaashanu nekur muuzjaa netikt. Daudzi izgudrojumi veikti eksperimenteejot ar stiepli un vecaam lupataam un ne reti shie eksperimentu veiceeji ir ierakstiiti maaciibu graamataas. Briiziem es nezinu neko, bet tas man netraucee veikt to, ko daru. Pat Oma likumu es vajadziibas gadiijumaa paardomaaju, kaa vareetu buut un kaa nevareetu...

----------


## zzz

epi kretinchik, paskaidro - tu esi speejiigs izreekjinaat savu pasha uzdevumu par 7 litru gaazes spiedienu (formulu arii pats jau biji ieposteejis) ?
Ja jaa, tad tas buus mazs soliitis celjaa uz taalaakajiem apreekjiniem, lai pie lietderiibas koeficienta sajeegshanas un izreekjinaashanas nonaaktu. Ja nee - tad nekaa, tu esi pilniigs kretiins pat fizikas aabecee (atgaadinu - psrs laikos taadu uzdevumu bija jaaspeej bez jebkaada iespringuma izreekjinaat vidusskolas beidzeejam), pie kam ladna, lai nu buutu muljkjis, bet tas, ka muljkjis, kursh pilniibaa neveelas maaciities un taa vietaa sacer murgu paladzinjus - tas tad ir neglaabjami.

============

Ladna, peedeejaa shanse speciaali epim-<s>*******</s> personiskaa alkoholisma upurim. Izlasi minimumu par Karno (Carnot orgjinaalrakstiibaa, francuuzis bija un   vispaar jau 1824 gadaa visu uzrakstiija) ciklu un siltuma mashiinu efektivitaates limitu, kas no taa izriet. Pat ja tev ir pilniiga bezjeega, kaa liidz tam visam ir nonaakts utt, njem gala formulu  (vinja ir dikti vienkaarsha un arii bija vidusskolas programaa) un reekjini savu projektu maksimaalo iespeejamo efektivitaati ar to. Nepuulies to apgaazt - paladzinju sacereeshana fizikas likumus neatcelj un pat vispaar neietekmee, pat ja tev peec maaciishanaas kretiinu skolinjaa liekas citaadi.

Izlabots: nebij smuki uzvelt atbildiibu par epja uzvediibu citiem cilveekiem. Atvainojos.

----------


## zzz

> Godiigi sakot, man arii skjiet, ka ja man buutu juusu gudriiba (kuri Epi maaca),


 Nu vismaz vidusskolas kursu vajadziibas gadiijumaa vajadzeetu speet atcereeties vai atrast graamataa? ar epi probleeminja ir ka shis ir izkljuvis cauri modernizeetajai letinju skolinjai - kuraa fizikas maaciishana vairs nepastaav vispaar, bet toties lielaa cienjaa ir referaatu un eseju sacereeshana.

>es katru dienu iesniegtu pa patentam un seedeetu zelta kreeslaa. 

Edisona laiki, kad shis par katru elektriibas krikumu graaba patentu ir beigushies.  Un siltuma dzineejiem ir vairaak kaa 300 gadu reaala inzhenieru darba veesture un tur ar stiepli un vecaam lupataam neko jaunu izgudrot nesanaaks. Veel jo vairaak ja "izgudrotaajam" ir pilniiga bezjeega, ko citi pirms vinja ir dariijushi, tai skaitaa ar stiepli un lupataam. 

Atkaartots ierosinaajums - njem epi pie sevis darbaa. Ne skruuviites skruuveet, bet innovatiivos projektus biidiit. Gan jau shis vismaz no saakuma piekritiis paaraak naudinjas no tevis nepleest - izgudrotaajam svariigaaka par naudu ir vinja izgudrojumu atziishana.

----------


## Vikings

> ..speciaali epim-vecaaku alkoholisma ...


 Eu veci pārāk arī nevajag aizrauties. Norādīt nepilnības ir OK, bet jau beztēmā likt uz galvas tas jau ir pār strīpu.

----------


## zzz

Shnjabja pudeles kaa eksperimenteeshanas riiki (bildes fonaa bija veel) izskatiijaas savdabiigi. Ko es varu zinaat, kas vinjam taas tur sagaadaa - pats vai kaads cits.

Pie kam ja ir pretenzijas pret manu izteiksmes formu, tad man ir pretenzijas pret epja paladzinju saturu.

----------


## Epis

Tūlīt sekos populāra Carnot Cycle fizikas formula un visa tā teorīja, kurā ir viens āķis  ::  gribu redzēt kurš uzrausies. 

tātad šeit ir parastā carnot sysle standart bilde kur tiek attēloti tie darbības processi 
[attachment=1:3jbsj0gq]carnot cycle.JPG[/attachment:3jbsj0gq]
šeit ir tekstiņš kas apraksta tajā bildē notiekošos ciklus
[attachment=0:3jbsj0gq]carnot cycle_text.JPG[/attachment:3jbsj0gq]

Tik talu proces ir aprakstīts pareizi, tas ir ņemts no linka http://www.engineersedge.com/thermodyna ... _cycle.htm

bet kas man tajā linkā nepatika lūk 
ir tāda efektivitātes formula n= 1-(Tc/Th)  
Tc ir beigu tempertūra (aukstā)
Th ir MAX karstā tempertūra, un n ir tā efektivitāte, 
Mērvienības tempertūram ir K kelvinos.

Teksta autors tur vienā piemērā apgalvo, ka vienam dzinējam ir nepareizi uzrādīta viņa efektivitāte un tie rādītāji ir viltoti, piemērs tur ir tāds ka vinam dzinējs pārvērš 100 Btu siltum enerģijas par 25Btu darba enerģijas (mehāniskās) un viņa tempertūras TH bīja 600K un TC 460K 
un tad tur autors izrēķināja ka effektivitāte n=1-(460/600)*1000=23.3%   lūk un vēl autors piemet klāt ka tā reālā efektivitāte ir vēl zemāka, dēļ tiem siltuma zudumiem . 

Kā jūs domājat vai tā effektivitātes formula ir pareiza un ir spējīga patiešām pareģot MAx iespējamo effektivitāti kāda būs attiecīgajam dzinējam jo to darbinās ar tādām tempertūrām ?? 

pēc šīs formulas sanāk ka manam piemēram (noTc=20C(293K), Th=100C(373K) teorētiskā efektivitāte n= 1-(293/373)*100=26.8%  ::  

vai tas nozīmē ka nekad mūžā nevarēšu izspiest vairāk par 26,8% ???? 

daudzi notiekti ka izmanto šo formulu kā pamatu saviem effektivitētes aprēķiniem.

----------


## zzz

Apburoshi, epis Karno ciklu tomeer beidzot atradis. Tachu kaa jau iistenam izgudrotaajam vinjam shausmiigi neiepatikaas kaa tas sagrauj vinja fantaazijas un shis noleema atriebties - sagraut pashu Karno ciklu. Nu, klaaj tik valjaa. Nobelja preemija , zelta piemineklis un cilveeces nemirstiiga pateiciiba garanteeti, uztaisot siltuma mashiinu ar augstaaku efektivitaati ka Karno limitam dotu iespeeju sho piesleegt saldeetaajam ar Karno efektivitaati un taada sistemochka kopaa buutu muuzhiigais dzineejs.

----------


## zzz

> Kā jūs domājat vai tā effektivitātes formula ir pareiza un ir spējīga patiešām pareģot MAx iespējamo effektivitāti kāda būs attiecīgajam dzinējam jo to darbinās ar tādām tempertūrām ?? .


 A vot shis jautaajums ir ekvivalents: Kaa juus domaajat, Pitagora teoreema (triisdimensiju Eikliida telpaa) ir pareiza? Man , epim, galiigi nepieleeca tie samudzinaatie pieraadiijumi, taapeec es tagad uztaisiishu aptauju un beigaas vienalga nolemshu, kaa man iepatiksies.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja padomā par zema potenciāla siltuma emerģijas izmantosanu.
Piemēram, iekšdedzes dzinējs tūkstošus reizes minūtē veic ciklu - silts - auksts.

Bet ja kaut kādos kalnos dienā un naktī ir 40 grādi temeperatūras starpība, tad ar kādu gāzi vai plastmasu ar lielu lineārās izplešanas koeficienu diennnaktī var realizēt 1 ciklu - kaut ko pacelt, lai tas visu dienu atgriezoties iepriekšējā stāvoklī, veic darbu, darbinot kādu hidromotoru, saspiesta gaisa dzinēju  vai ko tādu.  Lai realizētu to procesu var izmantot arī 2 vides - piemēram - siltu gaisu un aukstu ūdeni un uz tās temperatūras starpības iegūt enerģiju.

Efektīvāk, protams, ir fokusēt Saules enerģiju un iegūt tvaiku, kas griež turbīnu.

P.S. Starp citu, par eksperimentiem, kas veikti, nezinot pamatus - Pols de Kruifs ""Mikrobu mednieki""    ---nodaļa par Antoniju Lēvenhuku .  Ja kādam tajā laikā butu ienācis prātā atbalstīt šo sīkbūtņu pētīšanu, tad pasaule attīstītos pavisam citādi.  Kaut vai mikroskopa lēcas ielikt regulējamā stativa, kas tolaik nebija problēma.

----------


## Epis

nu tad davi tad paski ZZZ cik tavuprāt pēc tām karno formulām var MAX dabūt to efektivitāti ideālos apstākļos šī stūlbā formula saka ka es vairāk par 26.8 nevar dabūt, tu tam piekrīti ??? 

pasaki jā vai nē, nemēģini izvairītes no atbildes, tātad Jā vai Nē ???

ja tu pateiksi Jā es apgāzīšu tās formulas jēgu pašos pamatos tieši savam piemēram, un pateikšu kādēļ tā nekam neder, un kā īstanībā vaidzētu rēķināt manu piemēru  ::  
ja gribi zināt padari sev kaunu un saki jā

----------


## zzz

Jeezinj, kaadi izmisiigi bljaavieni. Vai patiesi Karno cikls buus tieshi aknaas traapiijis?  :: 

Pie dotajaam sildiitaaja/dzeseetaaja temperatuuraam nav iespeejama siltuma mashiina, kas buutu efektiivaaka par Karno ciklu. 

Ja tev nepielec, kaa liidz tam ir nonaakts un kaa tas ir pieraadiits, tad vienkaarshi pienjem to kaa ir. Pat ja tas sagrauj patiikamo iespeeju uzzimeet kvadraatinju, nosaukt to turbiina un pierakstiit klaat no personiigajiem murgiem pagraabtus ciparinjus 150 graadi un 50%.

----------


## zzz

Un kaunu tu vari padariit tikai pats sev, ja protams tev vispaar buutu kaut minimaala atbildiiba par savu bazaarinju saturiem. 

A taa vispaar daragusha epis ir no gumijas - nu samuldeeja paaris metru pilniigu hernju, vinjam uz to noraadiija, vai tas epi jelkaadaa meeraa aizkustinaaja? , da nevienaa acii, shis tik raksta naakamaas hernjas.

----------


## zzz

Kaa arii epi daragusha sheitan ir viens diiikti interesants moments - tavs koleega raimondinsh nezi kaadeelj taa shausmiigi akuraati atturaas tieshi komenteet tavus paladzinjus, bet laipo rinjkjii apkaart. Kaadelj gan tas taa vareetu buuti, koa? Divi izgudrotaaji satikushies uz shauras laipinjas kopiigaa laucinjaa, jeb varbuut raimondinjam tomeer ir biskji sajeega par termodinamiku un shis kautreejas tevi nospaardiit, dveeselisks radinieks tomeer?

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja padomā, procentus vienmēr var sakasīt. Nu piemēram, kaut kāds motors, vecs, neefektīvs, nu ka nokāst kādu jaudu?   Uz izputēja uztupinot Peltjē elementu!  Mašīna tērē tik un tik uz 100km, ka samazināt patēriņu -   likt bremzejot lādēt akumulatoru. utt utjpr.

Tas pats iekšdedzes dzinējs katrā ciklā ierij slāpekli, kurš tur degšanai galīgi nav vajadzīgs, to silda un grūž laukā , sildot atmosfēru -- samazinot to slāpekļa procentu un nesildot to!

Epja tekstus es nekomenteju tāpēc, ka apmēram pēc pāris mēnešiem, ja vien viņam vēl būs interese par tēmu, viņš būs apguvis specifiskos terminus un jēdzienus.  Komentēšu tad, kad kāds te taisīsies ietvaicēt metilspirtu, uzkrāt ūdeņradi, karsēt un dzesēt kādu no metāna rindas ogļūdeņražiem vai pats uz savu galvu eksperimentēt ar aukstumaģentiem. Starp citu, tas, ka kāds nezinātajs sāk uzdot sev un citiem apmēram tos pašus jautājumus, ko kāds ir  uzdevis pirms 150 gadiem, nav nekas slikts.

----------


## Velko

> Pie dotajaam sildiitaaja/dzeseetaaja temperatuuraam nav iespeejama siltuma mashiina, kas buutu efektiivaaka par Karno ciklu.


 Epi, tas nozīmē *Jā*.

Starp citu, apkauno tad arī mani. Es arī piekrītu "tai stūlbajai formulai". Pierādi pretējo (ar konkrētiem aprēķiniem). Aiziet!!!

----------


## zzz

> Epja tekstus es nekomenteju tāpēc, ka apmēram pēc pāris mēnešiem, ja vien viņam vēl būs interese par tēmu, viņš būs apguvis specifiskos terminus un jēdzienus.


 Eto najezd.  :: 




> neslēpšu ka bīju ļoti ļoti dusmīgs    un tā ir augstākā mērā diskriminācija pret tiem kuriem nav DIPLOMA, un kas nerunā tavā TErminu valodā !!  un nekādas pretīmnākšana,


 Taa, daragusha epi, prijeehalji, tevi diskriminee pat Raimonds un tiiri uz terminu/jeedzienu pamata. Un nekaadas pretimnaakshanas.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

Kaa arii Raimond, nav smuki, epja izmisiigais dveeseles kliedziens par diskrimineeshanu uz terminu pamata un pretiimnaakshanas truukumu bija par birokraatisko patentu valdes onkuliiti. Un ko tu dari? Taisni to pashu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā gluži nav, vienkārši bez šo terminu apgūšanas Epis netā netiks pie labiem tekstiem, kas sarakstiti par tēmu, tādējadi iebraucot tajā, kas ir izpētīts, kas sabūvēts Stirlinga dzinēju forumos. Interesanti, kad tikko sākām nodarboties ar hobiju - elektroniku, cik gudri paši bijām.

----------


## Epis

Nu tad saturieties es sāku savu pamatojumu. 

pieņemam ka uz zemes vidējā tempertūra ir 0 grādi pēc celsīja tas ir 273C pēc kelvina un tad manā piemērā ja es dzīvu latvijā un man ārā ir +20C(293K) tad es arī minēju ka es paņemu 20C gāzi uzkarsēju līdz 100C(373K) un atdzesēju līdz 20C pēc šīs formulas sanāk ka MAX uz ko es vispār varu cerēt ir 26,8%  tas ir baigi bēdīgi, 

Tagat padomājiet kas notiek ja es aizlidoju uz Mēnes kura tempertūra kad nespīd saule ir -273C (Kelvinos tā ir 0, jeb absolūtā nulle) nu ko uztaisam jaunu aprēķinu, identisku pirmajam kur man bīj starpība starp zemes vidējo 0C tempertūru un manu gāzes tempertūru 20C un karsēju līdz 100C tātad uz mēnesi man gāzes tempertūra būs -253C jeb 20kelvini, un karsēšu gāzi lidz -173C jeb 100kelviniem, nu ko liekam iekšā mūsu 100% patiesajā effektivitātes formulā

n= (1-(20/100))*100= (1-0.2)*100=0.8*100=80%   ::  OO nēe kā tas var būt ???  tiem kas dzīvos uz mēnesi būs iespēja darbināt pašreizējos 25-30% dzinējus uz neticamiem 80% Kā tas vispār ir iespējam, pēc sīs teorījas tagat visai cilvēcei uz zemes vaidzētu sākt domāt kā parvākties uz mēnesi jo redz tur mašinas brauks ar 80% efektīviem dzinējiem  ::  

vai kādam beidzot pieleca tas ka šī efektivitātes formula ir pilnīgis sviest ??? 
formula pēc būtības ir pareiza, bet cilvēki savos aprēķinos viņu izmanto nepareizi, formula ir domāta priekš tīri fiziskiem aprēķiniem kur par pamatu ņem absalūto nulli, un tad ja gāzes sākotnējā tempertūra ir absolūtā nulle tad uzkarsējot viņu līdz tiem 373Kelviniem (100C) tiek ielikta X enerģija un ja tad mēs atdzesējam to gāzi līdz maniem 293Kelviniem(20C) mēs iegūstam tikai 26,8% enerģijas, lūks šāds izskatās pareizs vienādojums, bet ja mēs to gāzi kas bīja uzkarsēta no 0-373K atdzesējam līdz 20K mēs iegūstam 94% efektivitāti. 

Un tagat padomājat cik gudri jūs īsti esat ?

----------


## Epis

Domāju ka uz šī joka vairs neviens negribēs uzrauties  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vienīgais, ar ko uz Mēness relatīvi par velti var kaut ko karsēt ir Mēness gaišā puse, kas pavērsta pret Sauli.

Ja grib kaut ko dedzināt, tad gan oksidētajs, gan degviela jāņem līdzi.

----------


## a_masiks

neesmu termomehāniķis... tak skolā fizku tomēr mācījos, nevis mērījos ar krāniņiem.
Formulā ņemta gāzes temperatūra pirms un pēc darba gājiena, nevis temperatūra pirms un pēc uzsildīšanas.
Epi, ko niekojies? Daffai uzsildi gāzi uz 1000C un dabūsi 1000% lietderības. Slabo? Tak gāzes deglī gandrīz jau ir nepieciešmamā temperatūra mūžīgā dzinēja.... vai mūžīgā stulbuma iegūšanai.




> Domāju ka uz šī joka vairs neviens negribēs uzrauties


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ržuņemogu katajus popolu.... pišu iz pocstola....

----------


## karloslv

Epi, Tu taču esi klauns. Krievu forumā tev jau sen būtu pateikuši - vipej jadu

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā tīri teorētiski - ja darba gājienu varētu uztaisīt starp Mēness tumšo un gaišo pusi. Cik tur bija temperatūru starpiba gan neatceros, bet liela.
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2s+surface

----------


## karloslv

Davaj, labāk vispirms parēķiniet, cik pēc mūsdienās pieejamām tehnoloģijām ir nepieciešams degvielas (enerģijas), lai uz Mēness nosēdinātu 1 kg derīgās kravas. Aiziet, vadlīnijas no šejienes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta-v un http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_equation.

----------


## a_masiks

Kāpēc sapņot par nereālām lietām? Kāpēc uz Mēnes? Daffai tepat uz Zemes - uztaisi darba gājienu starp Antarktīdu un ekvatoru! -50C un +50C. Starpība ap 100C.

----------


## dmd

tumšajā pusē ap 90 kelviniem, gaišajā ap 370...

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja uz Zemes mašīnas radiatoru var dzesēt, tam pūšot cauri gaisu, kas siltumu aiznes, tad tur būs radiators jāierok Mēness tumšajā pusē  ::    Vai ari tikai uz siltuma izstarošanu. ........... Nu var jau paņemt kādu Islandes karsto avotu vai okeāna dibenā esošu karsto vulkāniskas izcelsmes ūdens avotu ar apmēram tādu temperatūru starpibu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Kāpēc sapņot par nereālām lietām? Kāpēc uz Mēnes? Daffai tepat uz Zemes - uztaisi darba gājienu starp Antarktīdu un ekvatoru! -50C un +50C. Starpība ap 100C.


 un nopludini visu pasākumu, jo ledus ta kusīs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tas jau tiek darīts. Grenlandē vai kur tur džeki ieurbj 5km dziļumā un no turienes nākošais tvaiks griež turbīnas, kuras ražo elektrību!

----------


## Epis

karoči atradu labu Fizikas lasāmvielu par visiem termo processiem, 
http://web.mit.edu/16.unified/www/SPRIN ... node5.html
un tur 4.2 pargrāfā Difference between Free Expansion of a Gas and Reversible Isothermal Expansion

ir teikts ka pārvērst siltuma enerģiju mehāniskajā var un tas teorētiski ir iespējam ar 100% efektivitāti bez nekādiem termāliem zudummiem ideālā vidē. tas arī izsaka visu ka teorētiski var dabūt no 10W siltuma 10W mehāniskās enerģijas, jeb tā mehāniskā enerģija mūsu gadījumā bus spiedien., faktiski mehāniskā enerģija reāli arī ir spiediens, tātad karsējot 1 litru gaisa līdz 2 atmosfērām mēs iegūstam mehānisko enerģiju 1 atmosfēra, jautājums kā viņu paņemt ?? 
tālāk atdzesējot to 1 ltru gaisa mēs zaudējam to 1 atmosfēru un tā enerģija ko ieguvām tiek paņemta atpakaļ, līdz ar to teorētiski izdaritais darbs ir 0, jo spiediens bīja un tad vairs nebīja, līdz ar to mēs esam ielikuši 1 litrā gaisa kādu enerģijas dauzdumu un esam viņu 100% zaudējuši, ja mēs paņemam spiediena enerģiju to 1 atmosfēru tad mēs esam ieguvuši tikai 50% no enerģijas kuru ielikām, un ja mēs paņemam to -1 atmosfēru tad dabūnam otrus 50% un varam tekt ka esam paņēmuši visus 100% kuru ielikām.

vispār man reāli apnika jums te skaidrot ņemat un lasat paši tos termofizikas pamatus, es varu pateikt to tadai iespējai dabūt virs 50% kādus 70-80 vaidzētu būt reālai !

----------


## uldisb

Gāze sasilstot vai atdziestot par 1 Celsija grādu tilpuma maina par 1/273, tātad izmaiņa par 100 grādiem mainīs gāzes tilpumu par apmēram 0,27 . Nu krietni daudz prasiis enerģijas lai ko sildītu.

----------


## karloslv

Pareizi Epi, taisi tik augšā jaunās paaudzes dzinējus. Visi tūkstošiem inženieri, kuri strādā automobiļu industrijā, protams, nav dadomājušies, ka enerģiju varētu mērīt atmosfērās un tāpēc taču var iegūt daudz efektīvākus dzinējus. Nu stulbi viņi ir, un mēs tāpat, nemaz vari necensties mums izskaidrot, mēs tāpat nesapratīsim. Vai vēl drīzāk - tā visa ir sazvērestība, lai uzturētu peļņu no naftas.

Brīvā laikā iesaku pameklēt domubiedrus šeit: http://www.phact.org/e/crack2.html.

Pārējiem terapijas kurss http://www.scienceagogo.com/message_boa ... 8789.shtml

----------


## karloslv

Kas attiecas uz magnētiem, tad tie vienmēr ir apbūruši cilvēkus, it sevišķi vājākus prātus. Var atrast daudz pacientu lapu internetā, piemēram, Bīrdena kungs varētu būt lielisks palātas biedrs: http://www.cheniere.org/, slavens (ir nianse) vīrs, kurš ar putām uz lūpām var stāstīt, ka viņa ģenerators ražo vairāk nekā patērē.

----------


## Epis

Es vienkārši gribu noskaidrot kur ir tā problēma kādēļ neviens nevar izspiest vismaz 70% no siltuma ?? 
teorētiski pēc formulām ideālos apstākļos var dabūt visus 100%. 

man liekās ka probēma ir vienkārša termo zudumos, tas ir tā ka visos dzinējos un agregātos lielakā daļa siltuma vienkārši izkūp gaisā vai tā nav patiesība ??

----------


## a_masiks

> vispār man reāli apnika jums te skaidrot ņemat un lasat paši tos termofizikas pamatus,


 Vispār jau izklausās pēc  aplauziena.....   ::  

Ar to lietderību... redz, lai gāze veiktu lietderīgu darbu- tai jābūt uzkarsētai, pēc darba veikšanas daļēji (!!!) atdzisušu gāzi palaiž brīvā vaļā. Jo saspiest atpakaļ - zaudēt 100% + vēl dafiga zudumos no iegūtā lietderīgā darba. Vaļā palaisto enerģiju karstās gāzes veidā var izmantot ūdens sildīšanai sadzīves vajadzībām. Sildīt to pašu spiediena katlu nesanāks. Tāpēc ka temperatūra zemāka. Lai paaugstinātu -  nevis pašas gāzes temperatūra jāizmanto, bet gan daļa no lietgerīgā darba= daļa no iegūtās elektrības. Siltumsūknis tērē 30% no papildus enerģijas lai paceltu t /cik tērēs tieši tvaika ģenerēšanai - nemāku teikt, vados no siltumsūkņu aptuveniem parametreim/. Tvaika motors izmanto 20% no eneģijas lai uzražotu elektrību. Sistēma strādā ar 10% zaudējumiem. T.i - nevis mēs iegūstam enerģiju ar 10% zudumiem, bet lai viss funkcionētu un grieztos neko neražojot - mums vēl jāpievada lieki 10%. 
Neteiktu, ka sistēma būtu sevišķi ekonomiska.
ja Epis ar enerģiju domāja kaut kādu ezotēriski mistisko matērijas enerģiju, kuru var palielināt ar tās pašas enerģijas palīdzību, tad nekādi kolektori, ģenerātori un tvaika katli nav vajadzīgi. Pietiek zemē iedzīt cauruli, pa kuru nāk 5C silts ūdens, /kurš ir 280K grādu karsts/, tad lieki neiespringstot, ar 70% zudumiem to var pacelt uz 380K un - vuaļā! Mums ir 100C uzkarsēts ūdens mājas apkurei. Tik vienvajag kā atgriezt krānu lai karsts ūdens nāktu no zemes un pats sevi sildītu.

----------


## a_masiks

> man liekās ka probēma ir vienkārša termo zudumos, tas ir tā ka visos dzinējos un agregātos lielakā daļa siltuma vienkārši izkūp gaisā vai tā nav patiesība ??


 Nē. Nav patiesība. Problēma ir principā - darbu dara karsta gāze un kā karsta gāze tā tiek aizvadīta prom. Ar visu nelietderīgi karstumā pakāsto enerģiju.
Tb - darbu dara spiediens nevis temperatūra. Temperatūra veido spiedienu. Uz Mēness temperatūra nav vajadzīga. Absolūtās nulles temperatūrā  ir absolūts vaakums. Jebkura gāze, kura tai brīdī ir gāze - veiks maxilāli lietderīgu darbu izplešoties vaakumā. Pēc tam ej un dzenā viņu tai vaakumā kopā....

----------


## zzz

> Nu tad saturieties es sāku savu pamatojumu.


 epis daragusha savaa "pamatojumaa" pareekjinaaja Karno limitus pie dazhaadaam temperatuuraam un beigaas tapa zils un saaka riistiities.  :: 

Un? ko tu daragusha epi tur iisti veeleejies pateikt? Ka tevi baigi paarsteidza sleedzieni kas izriet no shiis formulas? Taa vareetu gadiities, jauki ka cilveekam joprojaam ir djetckii speeja briiniities par visu ko. Vai lieta ir pavisam savaadaaka- epim neiepatikaas ciipari, kas no shiis formulas rodaas, taapeec vinsh to deklaree par nepatiesu?

----------


## Epis

Šeit principā vairs neiet runa par tiem siltumsūkņiem, bet par parastu gāzi kuru uzkarsējot no 1 atmosfēras piemēram var dabūt to spiedienu 8 atmosfēras (izrādās ka gais tam darbam neder, bet nu es tomēr ticu ka ir tād gāze ar labākiem parametriem apmēram kā tvaikam, atradu kalkulātoru tvaikam viņš rēķina ka 1 atmosfēras tvaiku var dabūt pie tempertūras 120C un 10 atmosfēras pie 184C  ::  
būtu labi atrast tādu gāzi kurai pie 40-50C būtu tā 1Atmosfēra un pie 100-120C tās 8-10atmosfēras, kāds zin kuras ir tās gāzes ?? 

Tātad iet runa par to pašu principu, kur pagaidām neviens nepiekrīt tam ka uzkarsējot 1 lītru X gāzes ar 1 atmosfēru spiedienu līdz 8atmosfērām mēs paņemam šo spiediena mehānisko enerģiju no karstās gāzes un tālāk atdzesējot gāzi atkal paņemam atlikušo spiediena mehānisko enerģiju, lūk par šo neviens neko nav teicis.

jautāju vēlreiz vai tas tā ir ???

ja kāds saka ka tā nav tad pasakat kāpēc tā nav !

----------


## Epis

Atkārtoju vēlreiz visa šī te diskusīja jau no paša sākuma iet par vienu fundamentālu lietu 
Vai Xgāze ar Vtilpumu un 1atm spiedienu uzkarsējot līdz 8atm spiedienam, mēs varam paņemt to 8atm spiedienu ielaižot gāzi 7V tilpumā pārvērst mehāniskā kustībā (iegūt 50% enerģijas) un tad atdzesējot to gāzi kas stāv 7V tilpumā iegūt negatīvu (zemāku par 1 atm) spiedienu, tad pārvērst šo negatīvo spiedienu mehāniskā kustībā  dabūt otrus 50% enerģijas. 

Lūk tas ir tas ko es te pēdējo 4 lapu garumā vēlos uzzināt vai tas ir tā ??

----------


## Vikings

Teorētiski jau var, bet, manuprāt, atdzišana salīdzinoši ir ļoti lēndarbīgs process. Nez kā tu pārdesmit ms laikā domā atdzesēt vairākus litrus gāzi? Padomā pats cik ilgi tava pudele sūca ūdeni iekšā...

----------


## karloslv

Nevis "paņemam enerģiju", bet gāze veic darbu. Veikto darbu aprēķina, integrējot p * dV. Ja spiediens ir konstants (dzīvē reta parādība), tad var rēķināt pēc A = p * (V2 - V1). 




> būtu labi atrast tādu gāzi kurai pie 40-50C būtu tā 1Atmosfēra un pie 100-120C tās 8-10atmosfēras, kāds zin kuras ir tās gāzes


 Piedod, bet nesaprotu, par ko tu runā. Kad Taškentā ir 40 grādu, tad tāda gāze nav tālu jāmeklē - gaiss ir 40 grādu temperatūrā un tā spiediens ir 1 atmosfēra.

(Ideālām un principā kaut kādā konteinerā ieslēgtām) gāzēm ir 3 mainīgi raksturlielumi: spiediens, blīvums un temperatūra. Tev noteikti nepatiks (labāk taču ir kaut kādu kalkulatoru gūglī izrakt, nekā domāt ar galvu), bet ir ideālās gāzes vienādojums pV = nRT. Ir diezgan muļķīgi jautāt, kur dabūt gāzi, kam 40 grādos spiediens ir 1 atmosfēra.

----------


## a_masiks

Vai var iegūt papildus mehānisko kustību? Var!
Vai var iegūt iegūt 50% no enerģijas? Nē, nevar.
Jo tiešajā gājienā iegūsti tikai max 20%. Reizini kā gribi, bet 20x2 = pat 50% no enerģijas nesanāk nekādi.
Ja nemaldos, Dīzelim pirmais motors tika taisīts tieši uz šāda principa - darba gājiens garā cilindrā, pēc tam gāze atdziest caur to pašu cilindru un dara atpakaļ gaitu. Var būt ka ekonomisks, bet bezjēgā lēns un mazjaudīgs.

----------


## karloslv

Negatīvs spiediens, Epi, prijehaļi. Tu vispār zini, kas ir spiediens?

----------


## a_masiks

> Negatīvs spiediens


 Hmmm... IMHO tas ir tas pats, kas negatīvs kapacitātors, tikai gāzveida stāvoklī?

----------


## Epis

> Vai var iegūt papildus mehānisko kustību? Var!
> Vai var iegūt iegūt 50% no enerģijas? Nē, nevar.
> Jo tiešajā gājienā iegūsti tikai max 20%. Reizini kā gribi, bet 20x2 = pat 50% no enerģijas nesanāk nekādi.
> Ja nemaldos, Dīzelim pirmais motors tika taisīts tieši uz šāda principa - darba gājiens garā cilindrā, pēc tam gāze atdziest caur to pašu cilindru un dara atpakaļ gaitu. Var būt ka ekonomisks, bet bezjēgā lēns un mazjaudīgs.


 Kādēļ nevar dabūt vairāk par 20% no viena cikla ??  vai tas ir principā nevar vai teorētiski nevar ja cilindrs gāzes ieplūšanas brīdī ir tādā pašā tempertūrā kā pate gāze, kādēļ nevar dabūt tos visus +-50% (visu cik ir) ?????????  

un vai tie 50% ir tas īstais teorētiskais lielums, jo to es īsti nezinu , visur tikai teikts ka pieliekot enerģiju gāzei rodās spiediens un tad tā spiediena enerģija ir ekvivalenta gāzei pieliktai enerģijai , vai tomēr spiediena enerģija ir tikai puse no gāzei pieliktās siltuma enerģijas, vot šito es nezinu tādēļ minu ka tie varētu būt tie 50% (puse) ka īsti ir ???

----------


## Epis

> Negatīvs spiediens
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Hmmm... IMHO tas ir tas pats, kas negatīvs kapacitātors, tikai gāzveida stāvoklī?


 tieši tā, tikai tas spiediens ir negatīvs salīdzinot ar zemes spiedienu, nevis ar vakumu, jo no vakuma puses skatoties nevar būt negatīvā spiediena.

----------


## karloslv

Lololol, 




> pieliekot enerģiju gāzei rodās spiediens


 Varbūt ir vērts tomēr izlasīt, kas ir pirmais termodinamikas likums, nevis klikšķināt apletus vebā?

Siltuma daudzums, ko pievada gāzei pāriet iekšējās enerģijas izmaiņā plus gāzes mehāniskajā darbā. Tas, kādā proporcijā tas notiek, ir atkarīgs, ko gāze var darīt. Q = dU + A. Par to, kā darbu aprēķināt, jau teicu. Iekšējā enerģija ideālai gāzei ir proporcionāla temperatūrai.

Nav tādas lietas kā "spiediena enerģija". Mehānisko darbu no gāzes var dabūt tikai tad, ja maina darba tilpumu. Gāzei ir jāizplešas (piemēram, jābīda kaut kāds virzulis), lai tiktu veikts darbs, un tur nu nekāda spriedelēšana nepalīdz. Mehāniskais darbs ir spēks reiz momentāni veiktais pārvietojums - tātad tilpumam ir jāmainās.

----------


## zzz

> jautāju vēlreiz vai tas tā ir ???


 epi daragusha tev pat Raimonds uzbrauca par terminiem.  ::  Ladna tu vari nenjemt galvaa muus birokraatiskos kritizeetaajus, bet savu koleegji izgudrotaaju pie tam speciaalistu par siltumsuuknjiem arii neuzskati par veeraa njemamu?

Abet par gaazes spiedieniem - pats tachu duraks saakumaa biji ieposteejis sheitan ideaalaas gaazes staavoklja vienaadojumu, nu tad davai kalkulators zobos un reekjini. Buusi apguvis to, vareesi pieveersties reaalajaam gaazeem (briidinu tur formulinjas kljuust  komplicetaakas, taapeec ja tev durakam ir probleemas pat ar ideaalo gaazi tad taalaak vispaar nekas nesanaaks).

Vprochem epi daragusha tev ir gan glaabinsh un diivaini kaa tev pasham nav pieskjiilis - nokachaa no neta kaadu termodinamiskaas modeleeshanas paketi, un dragaa valjaa augsti produktiivos apreekjinus.  Ar magneetiem muuzhiigo dzineeju jau samodeleeji, ja pacentiisies cerams izdosies arii arii muuzhiigo siltuma dzineeju samodeleet kaa pienaakas.

----------


## zzz

> Negatīvs spiediens
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Hmmm... IMHO tas ir tas pats, kas negatīvs kapacitātors, tikai gāzveida stāvoklī?
> 
> 
>  tieši tā, tikai tas spiediens ir negatīvs salīdzinot ar zemes spiedienu, nevis ar vakumu, jo no vakuma puses skatoties nevar būt negatīvā spiediena.


 Un -7 atmosfeeras, kuras tev tur saakumaa reegojaas? epja mashiina buus iebaazta bundulii zem spiediena vai zem uudens gremdeesi?

----------


## Epis

> Iekšējā enerģija ideālai gāzei ir proporcionāla temperatūrai.


 Nu lūk tas ir tas kas vajadzīgs, tātad ja pieliekam X enerģiju gāzei tad mēs dabūnam P spiediena pieaugumu tai gāzei un šis P spiediena spēks ko mēs varam potenciāli izmatnot un pārvērst mehāniskā enerģijā ar cilindriem ir 50% no pievadītās enerģijas, 'tatad vissa mana teorīja ir pareiza.

līdz ar to jautājums kā lai dabūnam otrus 50% enerģijas ??? 

es zinu kā mums tā karstā gāze ir jatdzesē un tad tur arī būs tie otri 50% spiediena starpība starp apkārtējās vides 1Atmosfēru un P2 zemāko gāzes spiedienu(es viņu protams gribētu saukt par negatīvo, bet ja jau visi ir tā pretī pzīmējumam -P tad neko būs parasts P2(otro spiedienu)) 

vai es domāju pareizi ??

----------


## Velko

Jāsaka, ka nih**a saprast nevar, ko gribi noskaidrot. Ja nu vienīgi:

* karsē gāzi, nemainot tilpumu, palielinās spiediens (izohorisks process);
* nepievadot papildus siltumu ļauj gāzei stumt virzuli (adiabātisks process). Viena lieta, kas tev nepielec - šajā procesā gāze atdziest, tās siltuma enerģija pārvēršas mehāniskajā;

----------


## a_masiks

http://www.karsava1vsk.lv/Fizika/con...11/theory.html
http://www.karsava1vsk.lv/Fizika/con...12/theory.html
http://www.karsava1vsk.lv/Fizika/con...h9/theory.html

Nu tā kaut kā. Ar visiem apzīmējumiem, formulām, tā lai vidusmēra studentam-dundukam būtu skaidrs...

----------


## karloslv

Ja a = b + c, tad no tā izriet, ka b ir 50% no a??? Tu izlasīt vari līdz galam pirms rakstīt milzīgus palagus?

Otrkārt, es rakstīju "temperatūra", tu nez kāpēc muldi par kaut kādu spiediena pieaugumu. Tas nav viens un tas pats.

----------


## a_masiks

> mēs varam potenciāli izmatnot un pārvērst mehāniskā enerģijā ar cilindriem ir 50% no pievadītās enerģijas,


 No kurienes ir pārliecība par 50% efektivitāti? Kurš ir devis tādus ciparus?  Dabas zin.prof. Epis?

----------


## zzz

50% celjaas shitaa:

Blondinkai vaicaa:
- Izejot uz ielas, kaadaa ir varbuutiiba sastapt dziivu dinozauru?

Blondinka: 
-  50/50

-  ???

-   Nu kaa, vai nu sastapsi vai arii nesastapsi. 50/50.

Taapat arii  ar epi-blondinku, paskataas griestos un pazinjo - 50%. Neies jau formulaas lauziities.

----------


## Raimonds1

Discovery bij kaut kāds kuģa tvaika dzinējs ar 40% efektivitāti, ja nemaldos. Ideja bija tāda, ka tam dzinējam ir trīs virzuļi un pēc tam, kad tvaiks uz pirmā virzuļa, uz kura ir lielākais spiediens un mazākais virsmas laukums, ir atstrādāts, tas (tvaiks) netiek palaists brīvībā ganīties, bet gan darbina vidējo virzuli ar mazāku spiedienu, lielāku laukumu un beigās pašu lielāko virzuli.

Dzinēja efektivitāti nosaka tā nelaimīgā temperatūru starpība un tā savukārt - spiedienu starpību.  Var, protams, no izpūtēja ar Pelti nokasīt vēl kādus pāris procentus elektrības, nevis sildīt atmosfēru. Visefektīvāk ir ar kilovata dzinēju pievest tvaika turbīnai karstu lavu, vai padot siltu ūdeni, tad būs virs simta, tiešām, tikai --- 2 enerģijas avoti.  :: 
Kas attiecas uz patēriņa kultūru, tad tāds lauku vecis, kas brauc ar rapsi, rij biopārtiku un pats sevi apgādā ar ātraudzīgo apšu vai kārklu koģenerācijas elektrību un siltumu, tak nekādus ienākumus valstij nedod.  Savukārt rosīgs rabotjāga, kas ir mērenā stresinā par kredītiņiem, kurus pārmaksājis par purva arhitektūras brīnumiem,  mīcās sastrēgumos ar savu vāģi, riktīgi iepērkas lielveikalā un atļaujas pa kādam pirkumam, kas tam nafig nav vajadzigi ir medusmaize budžetam.  P.S. LV patēriņa kredīti gadā 20% pārmaksa, citur - mazāk, Somijā 7%.

----------


## zzz

> Dzinēja efektivitāti nosaka tā nelaimīgā temperatūru starpība


 Taaa, Raimonds arii ir no sliktajiem chaljiem, kas piekriit Karno cikla uzstaadiitajam siltuma dzineeja efektivitaates limitam.

epi daragusha, tu tur to lietu atsataaji gaisaa karaajamies - kaa tad tev tur beigaas palika - piekriti vai ciiniisies, kameer uzvareesi to riebekli Karno?

----------


## Epis

no vot to arī gribēju dzirdēt kur ir tas āķis ka no tās gāzes nevar dabūt to spiediena enerģiju, 

nu tad ko par 50% teorētiski vairāk dabūt enerģiju nevar vai ? 

uz kādu pamatu tad radās tas apgalvojums par to carnot cikla 100% efektivitāti a ?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://thermodynamicstudy.net/carnot.html

Heat is a type of energy that has high entropy. Acording to the 2nd law of thermodynamics, entropy in a system can only increase with time. Thus, this gives a limit on the amount of energy that can be transfered from heat to work.

----------


## zzz

epi, tu kaut ko sliktu piipee vai paaraak aizraujies ar savu eksperimentu trauku saturu.

Lai no Karno ciklaa straadaajoshas siltuma mashiinas dabuutu 100% lietderiibas koeficientu, dzeseetaajam jaabuut absoluutaas nulles temperatuuraa vai sildiitaajam jaabuut bezgaliigai temperatuurai. Ne viens, ne otrs nav praktiski realizeejami.

Abet saliet tev, kretiinam, ar karotiiti visus termodinamikas pamatus diez vai kaads pieteiksies (nekaadas pretimnaakshanas, pie kam pat ne no Raimonda).  Maacies pats. Links uz materialjchikiem ieksh MIT, ko pats te biji ieposteejis, derees.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja ņemam un izmantojam otru enerģijas avotu, tad jau var arī virs 100 savākt, bet nu tas būs virs 100 no tā viena avota.

----------


## Epis

NU vo es loģiski domāju: 

paņemu savu 1 litru gāzes (1 atmosfēra) lieku X enerģiju uzkarsēju gāzi līdz 8atmosfērām, tad laižu savā 7litru balonā, un ģenerēju tur to savu elektrību, un kas notiek spiediens nokrītās līdz 1 atmosfērai, gāzes atdziest līdz sākotnējai tempertūrai. 
nesaprotu es to kā tad es tagat to gāzi varēšu dabūt sākotnējā tilpumā ???  

vai arī notiks tā kad gāze sāks izplesties un dzist tad tas cilindrs bīdīsies līdz kādam punktam (aizies līdz 4-5 litriem) un tad ko tālāk darīs tā gāze vilksies atpakaļ vai ?? vai turpinās kustēties līdz aizpildīs visus 7 litru ??? 

vot nevaru sarast kā tā gāze tur uzvedīsies.

vispār vaig izdomāt kautkādu eksperimentu, ar to pašu gaisu, bet tagat ar plastmasas pudelēm, vienīgā problēma jātrod kāds trauks kur to karsto gaisu uzildīt. un tad zem spiediena ielaist pudelē(tādā pudelē kurai apakša ir nogriezta un kura ir ielikta ūdenī lai tad kad nāk iekšā spiediens pudele celtos ārā no ūdens spiediena ietekmē.

----------


## darvins

1.Izskatas, ka tiek jaukti jeedzieni *Relativais* un *Absolutais* spiediens.
2.Kaapeec visulaiku tiek *uzsveerts*, ka spiediena izmainja rada tikpat lielu tilpuma izmainju?
3.Nevaru iedomaaties, ar ko shis topiks vareetu beigties   ::

----------


## karloslv

Trauks taču jau tev ir, 0.7 Moskovskaja

----------


## Epis

> 1.Izskatas, ka tiek jaukti jeedzieni *Relativais* un *Absolutais* spiediens.
> 2.Kaapeec visulaiku tiek *uzsveerts*, ka spiediena izmainja rada tikpat lielu tilpuma izmainju?
> 3.Nevaru iedomaaties, ar ko shis topiks vareetu beigties


 vispār kautkādus relatīvos un absolūtos jēdzienus es pamanīju, bet tā īsti sarpast nevarēju, kāda tad ir starpība starp relatīvo un absolūto spiedienu ?? 

cik esu skatījies tad visur saka ka samazinot tilpumu 2x spiediens pieaug 2x, vai tad ir gāzes kurām kurām šī proporcija ir citādāka ?  varbūt ka tas atkal ideālās gāzes spiediena vienādojums. 

vispār ir baigā putra, jo ir tač tāds enerģijas nezūdamības likums tātad ja es uzkarsēju gāzi(1l) līdz 8 atmosfērām tad laižot cilindrā  kuram nav siltuma zudumi man tā enerģija būtu kautkādīgies jādabūn atpakaļ, un ja es viņu nevaru atgūt 100% mehāniski piemēram 40-50% paņemu no mehāniskā tad kur paliek atlikušie 50-60%  ??? ja iekārta ir ideāla bez nekādiem siltuma zudumiem ???

saprastu ja tie būtu ielikti gāzes tempertūrā, jo spiediena enerģiju tač paņēmām bet te protams nekas kopā nelīmējās, tip ir tā ja spiediens krītās tad tempertūra arī krītās.

Vai tik nav tā ka laižot gāzi iekšā ideālā cilindrā (nav termo zudumi) tas cilindrs iziet un tad saraujās atpakaļ  ::  un tad mēs dabūnam tos 100% tā ir ko ??

----------


## zzz

epi daragusha, jeedzieni kuri tev ir jaaapguust dotajaa punktaa saucaas: izotermisks, izobaars, izohors un adiabaatisks procesi (jaa, un niistamaas formulas, kas tiem naak liidzi arii).

un pamatus arii biskji sastikjeet vajag, kas vispaar ir spiediens utt.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, būtu jāsaprot viena lieta - nav procesu bez siltuma zudumiem. Ja aukstāks ķermenis saskaras ar karstāku, vienmēr notiek siltuma pārnese, vienalga kādi tur spiedieni vai kas. Pats jēdziens "siltuma zudumi" jau arī nav gluži korekts - enerģija nekur nezūd, tikai pāriet apkārtējā vidē. Tur arī viss tavs nezūdamības likums. Zūd tādā nozīmē, ka to vienā brīdī praktiski vairs nevar pārvērst lietderīgā mehāniskā enerģijā - tad, kad vairs nav starpības starp dzesētāju un sildītāju, jo, darbinot jebkādu siltuma mašīnu, tu tikai veicini temperatūru izlīdzināšanos - atdzesē karstos avotus, uzsildi atmosfēru, u.tml.

----------


## Epis

NU labi pieņemsism ka man ir tie zudumi kādi 5-10% bet tāpat kur paliek tie atlikušie 40-50% ??? 

nevar būt tā ka pazūd tik nenormāli daudz siltuma (Es atsakos tam ticēt, tātad kur tas siltums pazūd ? 

tas apmēram tas pats kas izmantot Lineāro DC regulātoru un no 10V samazināt uz 5V uz pretestības rēķina kur tiek zaudēti 50%. faktiski izskatās ka pēc šāda principa strādā visi dzinēji ja ir tik lieli zudumi, risinājums izmantot switching regulātorus, šajā gadījumā neviens vēl tādu dzinēju nav izdomājis kas varētu strādāt ar tādu 80-90% efektivitāti kā switch DC-DC regulātori.  ::

----------


## darvins

Tev pasham sava laika nav *Zheel*?

----------


## Velko

Duh...

No tās siltuma enerģijas, kas tiek "padota iekšā", daļa tiek pārvērsta mehāniskā darbā (tas ir tas lietderības koeficients), pārējā vienkārši "iziet cauri". Nekas nekur nepazūd.

----------


## Epis

Es vienalga nesaprotu, kautvai ja ņem to sterlin dzinēju tur iekšā ir gāze kas nekur ārā neiziet, līdz ar to ja to gāzi uzsilda tad viņa veica kautkādu darbu un pēc tam pēc darba veikšanas viņai pašai būtu arī jāatdzies, līdz atkal kāds viņu uzsildīs.
nesaprotu vienu priekš kam tam sterlin tipa dzinējam vaig to "dzesēšanas" kambari ja jau tā gāze izplešoties pate atdziest, tad kāda jēga viņu vēl dzesēt, man tagat rodās tādas aizdomas kad tieši tā dzesēšana ir tā reālās enerģijas zaudēšana, jo pēc jauniegūtās informācijas ka mainoties gāze spiedienam viņai pašai vaidzētu atdzist un atdot to siltuma enerģiju mehāniskajā. 

tātad teorētiski dzinējam nevaig nekādus dzesētājus, tieši pretēji viņam jābūt tādam lai pēc iespējas mazāk zaudētu siltumu, jo siltums tā ir tā enerģija, un ja mēs dzesējam cilindru tātad mēs paņemam to siltuma enerģiju un faktiski notiek siltuma enerģijas pārdale(apzināta zaudēšana ar dzesēšanu) nevis pārvēršana mehāniskajā, līdz ar to skaidrs kādēļ visi dzinēji ir tik super neefektīvi jo viņi visi dzesē savus cilindrus un atdod to enerģiju kautkam citam tikai ne ģenerātoram. 

man liekās ka šeit ir kautkāda mistika, un jautajumi uz kuriem īsti nav atbildes, jo kādēļ tad nav neviena tāda dzinēja kurš būtu taisīt pēc principa izolējam visu sitēmu tā lai neviens siltuma Wats no dzinēja ārā neizkļūtu kamēr tas nav pārvērsts par elektrību.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, ierubies taču vienreiz - siltums plūst tikai no karstāka ķermeņa uz aukstāku. Ja tu visu sistēmu noizolēsi, neiegūsi NEVIENU vatu mehāniskās/elektriskās enerģijas. Tikai dēļ tā, ka tu kaut ko atdzesē, vari iegūt enerģiju, un to, cik šādā veidā var iegūt, nosaka Karno cikla likums. Tieši tāpēc arī mašīnai ir jāatdod daļa no saražotā siltuma ar radiatoru palīdzību apkārtējā vidē.

Mistika ir tikai tavā galvā. Nez kāpēc zinātniekiem par šo tēmu skaidrīte jau ir kādus gadus piecdesmit ja ne simtpiecdesmit vismaz. Tiesa, vienmēr atrodas kāds, kurš kaut ko nesaprot vai arī uzskata, ka citi kaut ko nesaprot.

----------


## zzz

Onkuls Karno savu graamatinju publiceeja 1824. gadaa. 200 gadi veel nav, bet daudz vairs netruukst.

----------


## Velko

Ņemsim to pašu Sterlinga dzinēju. Gāzi sasildam, tā izplešas, padara darbu un nedaudz atdziest. Tiktāl viss ir forši. A ko tālāk?

Kautkādā veidā tā gāze ir jādabū atpakaļ. Arī pats par to galvu lauzīji. Nu lūk - padzesējam vēl vairāk un iedzenam atpakaļ sildīšanai. Atdzisušas gāzes saspiešanai nepieciešams mazāk enerģijas.

Tavas pārdomas par gaisu - teiksi - nu labi, štrunts - izpūtīšu to ārā un paņemšu svaigu. Bet tā būs tāda pati dzesēšana - izplūdušais gaiss paņems līdzi "kaudzi" enerģijas.

Dzesēsi citā cilindrā un izmantosi vakuumu (liksi atmosfēras spiedienam veikt kādu darbu) - tik un tā tas principu nemaina. Dzesējot aizlaidīsi kaudzi enerģijas gaisā, no kuras daļu (bet mazāk kā tikko zaudēji dzesējot) dabūsi atpakaļ, kad atmosfēras spiediens veiks derīgo darbu (izlīdzinot vakuumu).

Grozi kā gribi - termodinamika ir baigā maita. Nekādiem trikiem netic.

----------


## zzz

> man liekās ka šeit ir kautkāda mistika, un jautajumi uz kuriem īsti nav atbildes, jo kādēļ tad nav neviena tāda dzinēja kurš būtu taisīt pēc principa izolējam visu sitēmu tā lai neviens siltuma Wats no dzinēja ārā neizkļūtu kamēr tas nav pārvērsts par elektrību.


 epja-izgudrotaaja pasaulei pietruucis? Daffai, taisi savu dzineeju. Tikai vismaz (psrs) vidusskolinjas kursa apjomaa fiziku gan apguusti pa priekshu. Un hmmmmm, obligaats nosaciijums - pirms liimet kopaa termosu ar virzuljiem uttt, sareekjini sava projekta darbiibu un gaidaamos rezultaatus. (Jau ieteicu - nokachaa kaadu treknaaku termodinamikas modeleeshanas paketi un dragaa valjaa)


Kaa arii siikums, bet vatos meera jaudu, siltuma daudzumu - dzhoulos (SI sisteemaa).

----------


## a_masiks

Da Epis nesajēdz pamatus.... . Piem: spiedienu iegūst uzkarsējot 1l gāzes, iegūstam 8atm. siedienu. Cilindrā gāze izplešas līdz 8l, veicot lietderīgu darbu, mazliet atdziest /atdziest tieši par tādu enerģijas daudzumu, kādu patērē veicot to darbu/... BET spiedienam novienādojoties ar atmosfēras spiedienu (1atm.) - gāzei JĀSAGLABĀ 8l tilpums! Ja tas nenotiek - lietderīgo darbu nevar veikt! Vienīgais veids kā tas notiek - gāze saglabā savu karsto temperatūru, kas arī uztur gāzes tilpuma izmaiņas 1l->8l. Šī gāze vairs neizpletīsies, atdziestot neveiks lielu darbu, jo uzkarsējot mēs ieguvām 8atm siedienu un  1m pārvietojumu. Atdziestot mums būs mazāk par 1atm. spiediens uz pārvietojumu -1m. Tātad - jēgas mazāk par 8 reizēm. Jo lielāks darba siepdiens - jo bezjēdzīgāka gāzes izmantošana reversajam gājienam. Tātad - gāzes darba gājiena beigās mums karstas un saspiestas gāzes vietā ir vienkārši karsta gāze. Mums tā nav vajadzīga /pretējā gadījumā piespiedus jādzesē, jātērē laiks un enerģija/ un mēs to gāzi "izlaižam" ārā. Tā strādā iekšdedzes dzinēji, ja kāds to nezināja. Tam paredzēts izpūtējs. Auto radiātoram ir cita fumkcija - nevis dzesēt atgāzes, bet dzesēt berzes radīto un arī atgāzu radīto karstumu motora mehānismos.
Var protams nodarboties ar "santīmčakarēšanu" un mēģināt iegūt kādu labumu no karstajām atgāzēm. Tecos papildus iegūst silto ūdeni, bet pilnībā atgriezt siltumu var tikai tad, ja 100% ziedo lietderīgo iegūto darbu, + kompensē enerģijas zudumus mehānismos no kāda ārēja papildus enerģijas avota! Bezjēdzīga uzparikte. 
Siltuma izolēšana te neko nelīdzēs, tāds nu tas termodinamikas likums iraid.
Kāpēc nevar izgatavaot kaut ko līdzīgu kā DC/DC pārveidotāji? Ar tādu pat lietderības koeficentu? Var! Mehānikā to sauc par zobratu pārnesumu. Bet tas nav viena enerģijas veida pārveidošana pavisam citā.
Elektronikā ir tādas iekārtas kā ķimiskie galvaniskie elementi, tieši tāpat strādā, ar tādu pat liederības /ja ne vēl traģiski zemāku/ kā tvaika mašīnas, ķīmisko enerģiju pārveidojot elektriskajā.
Žēl, protams.... bet es nenesu atbildību par to, ka reālā daba neatbilst milzīga zīdaiņa fantāzijām par perfekto pasauli.

----------


## Epis

Tā jau es domāju ka no tā karstuma tikt vaļā nevar, vinīgi bīj tā neziņa par to cik lelu tilpumu tad tas 1litrs 8atm gāze ieņems ja viņam spiedienu nolaidīs līdz 1atmosfērai, ir skaidrs ka tie nebūs 8litri, jo tādu tilpumu gāze varētu ieņemt tikai tad ja būtu sākotnējā tempertūrā kad uzkarsa līdz 8atm, un tākā plūstot uz zemāku spiediena apgabalu gāze zaudē tempertūru tad attiecīgi jautājums cik daudz tempertūru un attiecīgi tilpumu tā gāze ieņems, ja vinas spiediens nokritīsies līdz 1atmosfērai ?? 

varētu iedomāties ka tie varētu būt atkal 50% tad sanāktu no 1litra 100C 8atm gāzes mēs dabūnam 4litri 60C (ārā ir 20C) un 1atmosfēru, vai es tagat beidzot domāju pareizā virzienā ??? 

ir tač pagājušas tikai kādas 4 dienas kopš ķēros pie šīs termo fizikas, un kā parasti pirmstam es neko nezināju, tākā 4 dienu laikā būšu izpratis kas īsti notiek ar to siltumu  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> izrēķinot jaudas zudumus 5%(no 50%) pie ieplūdes, un kādus 20%(no atlikušajiem 50%) pie atdzesēšanas, + vēl kādi 10% zudumi visā sistēmā iegūstam gāzes dzinēju ar efektivitāti 77.5%  tas ir daudz labāk nekā 25-30% no parastā dzinēja, 
> 
> Lūk jums augstas efektivitātes sterlin tipa dzinējs.


 


> Šādās revolucionārās idejās, vienmēr ir tie kas saka ka nekas nesanāks, tas ir sviest un tā tālāk, jo īsti nesaprot par ko iet runa, un ja saprot tad nesaprot kur tā problēma kādēļ parstos tvaika, un citu tipu dzinējos neviens nav sasniedzis virs 50% efektivitāti,ja teorētiski tas ir iespējam super ideālos apstākļos jo enerģija tač nekur pazust nevar!


 


> *Es zinu kur ir problēma* tā ir izmantojamos matreālos, kas parasti ir metāli kuri ļoti labi vada siltumu un visu sistēmu dzesē, līdz ar to jāmeklē stipri, bet viegli, poraini matreāli, kas slikti vada siltumu, un kurus varētu izmatnot tajā pirmajā (karstajā cilindrā)


 


> Problēma ir tur ka *neviens nesaprot* pašas idejas konceptu un jau prasa pierā'dijumum, ir tač jādomā LOĢISKI, kā lietas notiek un kur zūd enerģija !!!


 


> ja tu pateiksi Jā *es apgāzīšu tās formulas jēgu pašos pamatos* tieši savam piemēram, un pateikšu kādēļ tā nekam neder, un kā īstanībā vaidzētu rēķināt manu piemēru  
> ja gribi zināt padari sev kaunu un saki jā


 


> Nu tad saturieties es sāku savu pamatojumu. 
> 
> ................................
> vai kādam beidzot pieleca tas ka šī efektivitātes formula ir pilnīgis sviest ??? 
> formula pēc būtības ir pareiza, bet cilvēki savos aprēķinos viņu izmanto nepareizi, formula ir domāta priekš tīri fiziskiem aprēķiniem kur par pamatu ņem absalūto nulli, ......................
> 
> *Un tagat padomājat cik gudri jūs īsti esat ?*
> 
> Domāju ka uz šī joka vairs neviens negribēs uzrauties


 Nezinu... man ir drusku cita izpratne par jēdzienu "ķerties pie termodinamikas"...
Daudz racionālāk būtu, ja Epis 4 dienu laikā būtu izpratis nevis kas notiek ar siltumu, bet kas notiek ar Epi... 
Man ļoti iepatikās vienas paziņas  apzīmējums šadā pat situācijā ar līdzīgu hronisko pacientu: "*milzīgais zīdainis*".

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja būtu liels vielas klucis ar absolūtas nulles temepratūru un tikpat liels vielas klucis ar ļoti augstu temeperaturu, tad  varētu tam vienam karstajam likt iztvaicēt kādu vielu, piemēram, ūdeni un ar tvaiku griezt turbīnu un tad ar to auksto kluci, kurā cirkulētu dzesētajs, visu pasākumu atdzesēt un sakt no jauna.

Diemžēl ūdeni nevar dzesēt zem o grādiem, jo ledus kubiņus cilindra nesabērsi un karsēt līdz miljonam arī nevar , jo no kāda materiāla taisīsi cilindru? Wolframa? Vai kādas keramikas?

Tātad tas 1 grāda ūdens (lai nesasasaltu) pēc Kelvina skalas  un formulas pats satur enerģiju, kuru tam nevar noņemt ar šo tvaika iekartu nekādi.

Ir divi pretēji procesi, kas dabā nosaka visas lietas - kārtiba pieaug vai kārtiba samazinās. Pirmaja gadījumā organizējas vielas, bioloģiskie organismi, enerģijas tiek uzkrātas, rodas energijas līmeņu starpības, ūdens tiek iztvaicēts, nolīst, upēs darbina hesus un vide strukturējas gan sastāva, gan enerģijas ziņā - ir vietas ar augstāku un zemāku enerģijas līmeni.  Otrajā -  siltais sasildada auksto, rodas remdens, bioloģiskās vielas sairst sastāvdaļās, zvaigznes zaudē enerģiju, vide apliek vienadaka, nediferencētaka, līmeņu starpības izlīdzinās.

Enerģiju var izmantot tad, ja ir pieejams ne tikai tas augstais līmenis, bet arī zemais. Proti, ja apkartējā vidē ir 4 atmosferas, tad ar 4 atmosferu tvaiku neko nevar darīt, ja kalnā ir 100 kubikmetri ūdens, tad tas ir jālaiž lejā uz generatoru, citādi nekā.

Jebkurš ķermenis, kurš nav absolūtās nulles temperaturā, satur enerģiju, to var paņemt ar siltumsūkni, bet--- tikai kā siltuma enerģiju.
Ja ķermenis ir daudz karstaks, tad, ja apkartējā vide ir vēsāka un temepratūras nav izlīdzinājušās, tad uz temperatūru starpības var iegūt tvaiku, darbināt Peltjē vai ari kādai plastmasai vai metālam iegūt siltuma izplešanos un kādu darbu paveikt.

Ja grib dabūt lielāku atdevi, tad jāiesaista otrs enerģijas avots, proti, ar elektribu un siltumsūkni jāatņem siltums zemei , gaisam vai ūdenim, iegūstot, primtīvo siltuma enerģiju.

Protams, ja izdodas Brauna kustības ziedputeksim pielīmēt mazu pjezokristālu, tad varbūt no primitivās siltuma enerģijas kādu nanovatu var dabūt  ::   Tas, ka mazas ūdens molekulas iepriekšneparedzamā veidā grūsta šo leilo fizikāloķermeni, norada, ka mazos mērogos tās enerģiju sadalījums katrai molekulai stipri atšķiras.  Tas, protams, nenozīme, ka no remedena ūdens iegūt ledu un tvaiku pat teorētiski ir vienkārši.

----------


## Raimonds1

> vai arī notiks tā kad gāze sāks izplesties un dzist tad tas cilindrs bīdīsies līdz kādam punktam (aizies līdz 4-5 litriem) un tad ko tālāk darīs tā gāze vilksies atpakaļ vai ?? vai turpinās kustēties līdz aizpildīs visus 7 litru ??? 
> vot nevaru sarast kā tā gāze tur uzvedīsies.


 Taja tvaika diznēja ar trim virzuļiem, no kuriem pirmais atstrādā augsto spiedienu un mazāko tilpuma maiņu, vidējais - zemāku spiedienu un lielāku tilpuma maiņu un pēdējais, pats lielākais - pašu zemāko spiedienu un pašu lielako tilpuma maiņu 3 pakāpēs ir realizēts tas, ka no tā tvaika tiek paņemts maksimums, ko var paņemt.  Tilpuma un spiedienu maiņas, ko panāk katrā cilindrā ir tas āķis.

----------


## zzz

Taaks epis apgalvo ka shim kaut kaada neliela gaisminja uzaususi.

Kontroles jautaajums: Karno teoreemas uzstaadiitajam siltuma mashiinu efektivitaates limitam piekriiti? Jaa vai nee, bez izvairiishanaas.

Ja atbildeesi jaa, tiksi pasuutiits kauneeties.  ::  

Ja nee- okei tev joprojaam staav priekshaa iespeeja no shnjabja pudeleem uzbuuveet dzineeju ar 100% lietderiibas koeficientu.

----------


## zzz

> varētu iedomāties ka tie varētu būt atkal 50% tad sanāktu no 1litra 100C 8atm gāzes mēs dabūnam 4litri 60C (ārā ir 20C) un 1atmosfēru, vai es tagat beidzot domāju pareizā virzienā ???


  epis pastaasti luudzu no kurienes tev ir ceelusies shii te metode paskatiities griestos, pasuukaat pirkstu un izspljaut skaitliishus kaadi iegribaas?  To tev kretiinu skolinjaa matemaatikas vietaa maaciija?  

Vai tu gadiijumaa par graamatvedi nestraadaaji? Tur ar shitaa izriikojies? Ilgi ilgi seedeet cietumaa vai tikt noshautam nebaidies?  ::

----------


## Epis

Karoči atradu to carno cikla pilnvērtīgu raksturojumu un to kā taš enerģijas tur īsti plūst


šeit apraksts: 



> The four processes in the Carnot cycle are:
> 
>    1. The system is at temperature T_2 at state a . It is brought in contact with a heat reservoir, which is just a liquid or solid mass of large enough extent such that its temperature does not change appreciably when some amount of heat is transferred to the system. In other words, the heat reservoir is a constant temperature source (or receiver) of heat. The system then undergoes an isothermal expansion from a to b , with heat absorbed Q_2 .
>    2. At state b , the system is thermally insulated (removed from contact with the heat reservoir) and then let expand to c . During this expansion the temperature decreases to T_1 . The heat exchanged during this part of the cycle, Q_{bc}=0.)
>    3. At state c the system is brought in contact with a heat reservoir at temperature T_1 . It is then compressed to state d$ , rejecting heat  Q_1 in the process.
>    4. Finally, the system is compressed adiabatically back to the initial state a . The heat exchange Q_{da}=0.
> 
> The thermal efficiency of the cycle is given by the definition


 šeit tā efektivitātes formula.

un šeit šitā stūlbā formula par kuru laikam ZZZ te trako:
 
kas attiecās uz šito formulu es teikšu tā ka viņa ir patiesa pie nosacījuma ja T1 ir gāzes sākontējā un beigu tempertūra un T2 ir tā tempertūra līdz kurai gāze ir uzkarsēta.
Līdz ar to ja man ir gāze t1=20C un gāze t2=100C tad T1;T2 vērtības kuras varētu likt šajā vormulā būs par 20C zemākas līdz ar to ja T1=0 un T2=80 tad šī formula ir patiesa manā piemērā un tad sanāk n=1-(0/80)=1 tātad 100%   ::  

Tātad ir jādomā tā kad var dabūt 100% enerģijas ja seko pareizi šiem te carno cikliem, un skatoies kā tie cikli notiek tad kļūst skaidrs kad šos ciklus nevar pilnvērtīgi realizēt motorā kuram būtu 1 cilindrs, līdz ar to pate sākotnējā ideja par paliek spēkā par to ka vienam cilindram jābūt no siltumnevadoša matreāla, bet otram pretēji no kāda alumīnija, vara, lai gāzi atdzesētu. 

Es saku ka var dabūt vairāk par 50% no siltuma piemēram kādus 70-80% mierīgi.

----------


## dmd

hmm. epi, pastāsti man vienu lietu = kā tu taisies izplest to gāzi tā, lai viņas temperatūra (T1) būtu 0° K
vai tev liekas, ka viņa tā nu ņems un izpletīsies, līdz visas molekulas pārtrauks savu kustību kādā maģiskā veidā?

vispār atbrauc uz liepāju, es tevi iepazīstināšu ar kādu fizikas pasniedzēju, viņam bija talants mācēt visu pastāstīt tā, ka pat tie, kas tankā saprata.

----------


## Epis

Ir 2vas formulas nevar būt tā ka viena formula ir pretī otrā, un pirmā par siltum enerģijas plūsmu n=1-(QR/QA) saka ka ja gāzē ievada X enerģiju tad ja to X enerģiju izņem no gāzes var savākt 100% mehānisko darbu no šī processa, vai to ir tik grūti saprast vai ?? 

ievērojiet carnot cikla 2 punktu:
 tur teikts ka šim ciklam jānotiek izolētā vidē no karstuma avota, un dzesētāja avota (vidējais cilindra attēlā pamats ir izolātors) vārdsakot tā lai netiktu zaudēts neviens Q enerģijas jouls ("The heat exchanged during this part of the cycle, Q_{bc}=0.) "), 

vai kāds no esošajiem dzinējiem ievēro šo te principu ??? 

un par pēdējiem processiem vispār nav ko runāt neviens no dzinējiem tās gāzes neatdzesē līdz galam tākā viņiem nav šancu dabūt otrus 50% enerģijas. 

Tātad no šī visa izriet ka ideālam carnot dzinējam jābūt ar 2 cilindriem viens izolēts otrs parastais (dzesēšanai), var protams tās gazes nedzesēt līdz apkārtējās vides tempertūrai, jo tas terētiski prasīs ļoti daudz laika, normāli būtu ja atdzesētu līdz kādiem 40C(ja ārā ir 20C) tad būtu kautkādi 25% zudumi pirmā darbības ciklā, bet otrajā kad liktu karsēties jau 40C gāzi līdz 100 tad vairs zudumi nekādi nebūs, tikai tik cik 1cilindrā un pārsūknējot gāzi no 1 uz otro cilindru. lūk kādam jābūt augst efektīvam dzinējam.

----------


## Epis

Faktiski visa šitā PUTRA ir radusies no šīm te 2vām formulām viena saka ka es varu dabūt 100% enerģiju otra saka ka tikai 26,8% 
bet abas formulas tač ir vienādas un bieži grāmatā tiek likta vienādības zīme, tad kas te ir par stūlbumu, vai pirmā formula ir nepatiesa vai ??

----------


## Velko

Panākt 100% efektivitāti ir ļoti vienkārši   ::  

Vajag *bezgalīgi* garu cilindru. Vienā virzuļa pusē absolūts vakuums, otrā pusē gāze (jebkādā spiedienā un temperatūrā). Protams, virzulim jāpārvietojas pilnīgi bez berzes.

Nu lūk, un kad gāze izplešoties būs aizstūmusi virzuli līdz galam (bezgalīgi tālu), tad tā būs atdevusi visu savu enerģiju.

Jāpameklē tikai internetā ražotājs, kurš ražo bezgalīgi garus cilindrus. Vēl derētu atrast kādu vietu, kur ir absolūts vakuums. Starpgalaktiskā telpa nederēs - tur tāpat ir kāds mazumiņš gāzes. Ļoti niecīgs (~viens ūdeņraža atoms kubikmetrā), tomēr ar to pietiks, lai sačakarētu mūsu 100% efektivitāti.

----------


## Epis

Atkal kautkādi VAKUMI nu nav vajadzīgi nekādi vakumi lai dabūtu 100% effektivitāti, es tač pierādīju to ka ja es dzīvotu uz mēnes tad parastais sterlindzinējs ietu ar 80% efektivitāti pēc tās formulas es saku tā nebūs kad dzinējs kurš uz zemes knapi velk 25-% efektivitāti tagat pēkšņi uz mēnes ies ar 80% efektivitāti, tā vienkārši neneotiek, ja dzinējs ir sūds tad tāds pats sūds viņš arī būs uz mēnes !

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir Kelvina skala un ir Celsija skala. Solis - grāds abām vienāds, bet nulle Celsija skalā ir 273,16 Kelvina skalā un 0 Kelvina skalā ir ---273,16 grādi mīnusā Celsija skalā. tad lūk, aprēķinos ņem Kelvina temperatēru.  Rēķinos ar procentiem var ņemt KOPĒJO enerģijas daudzumu, tad var meginat tuvoties tiem 100%. Piemeram, kogeneracijas 40% elektorenerģijas procenti un 50% siltuma ir jau 90% no visas potenciālā senerģijas, bet, ak vai, tie 50% ir siltuma enerģija, kuru kustībā pārvērst ir grūti.

Protams, jaa ar tiem 40% atņemam siltumu OTRAM  enerģijas avotam - zemei ar COP=4, tad var dabūt pat 200%, bet atkal skāde - entropisku siltuma enerģiju, nevis kustību vai elektroenerģiju.

Rēķini Kelvina skalā ir tas , kas sasaista temperatūru ar enerģiju un lietderības koeficientu.

Un vispār - sanāca baigi labi un izglītojoši teksti pāris dienu laikā.

Ar kosmosu un Mēnesi ir tāda lieta, ka lai kaut ko dzesētu un silditu, vajag reālu vielu, jo viens ūdeņraža atoms uz kubikmetru ne vellla nedzesē, bet Mēness nav ne absolūti auksts pie 0K, ne arī pietiekoši karsts.

----------


## Velko

> jo viens ūdeņraža atoms uz kubikmetru ne vellla nedzesē


 Viņam jau arī nav jādzesē. Tas ūdeņraža atoms, maita, dara tieši pretējo - silda (tiesa, gan tikai 3 *K). Atceries, ka Epis grib dabūt 100% efektivitāti un uz neko mazāk viņš nav ar mieru. Vienīgais kā to panākt - ļaut gāzei izplesties, kamēr tā atdziest līdz absolūtajai nullei, citiem vārdiem - izplesties līdz bezgalīgi lielam tilpumam.




> Atkal kautkādi VAKUMI nu nav vajadzīgi nekādi vakumi lai dabūtu 100% effektivitāti.


 Un kā tu domā, kam tad ir absolūtās nulles temperatūra? Tikai perfektam vakuumam.




> ja dzinējs ir sūds tad tāds pats sūds viņš arī būs uz mēnes !


 Paga paga. Uz Mēness tu jamo taisies darbināt pavisam citā režīmā.

----------


## a_masiks

> es tač pierādīju to ka ja es dzīvotu uz mēnes ....!


 IMHO liekas pūles.... tas tāpat ir skaidri redzams....  ::  
Ja satiksi - nodod sveicienus Repšem...

----------


## Epis

> ja dzinējs ir sūds tad tāds pats sūds viņš arī būs uz mēnes !
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Paga paga. Uz Mēness tu jamo taisies darbināt pavisam citā režīmā.


 nē es to sūda dzinēju darbinu tāpat kā uz zemes tas nozīmē to ka ja es uz zemes paņemu 1 litru gāzes ar apkārtējās vides tempertūru 20C tad uz mēnes man šim litram gāzes tempertūra būs ABSOLŪTĀ 0, un tad es savu litru sildu līdz 8 atmosfērām teiksim pievadu X daudzumu enerģijas, uz mēnes es daru to pašu savam 1 litram (kuram T ir 0K pievadu X enerģiju un iegūstu spiedienu 8atmosfēras tad es to visu dzesēju līdz sakotnējai tempertūrai un tātad uz zemes un uz mēnes šī n= 1+Q1/Q2 tātad 
manā gadījumā Q1=Q2 tad es dabūnu 100%
Pēc otras formulas sanāk tas pats 100% 
līdz ar to uz mēnes strādā visas formulas pareizi, bet uz zemes tikai viena formula, kautkāds sviests.

----------


## zzz

> Ir 2vas formulas nevar būt tā ka viena formula ir pretī otrā,


 Ak, kretinchik epi, vinjas jau arii nekur nerunaa viena otrai pretii, pat veel vairaak, taa formula, kura tev dikti nepatiik, ir ceelusies pa taisno no taas, kura tev dikti patiik. Vinjas abas apraksta vienu un to pashu.  Starpiiba ir taada ka formulaa ar temperatuuraam pat kretinchiks-epis ir iemaniijies ielikt taas temperatuuras un izreekjinaat kas iznaak, abet formulaa ar energjijaam kretinchikam epim ir pilniiga bezfilma kas taas par energjijaam un taapeec shis tur pielieto savu iemiiljoto matemaatisko metodi - pagraabj no griestiem ciparinjus kaadi iepaatiikaas un ieguust rezultaatu arii kaadu iepatiikaas.

> un pirmā par siltum enerģijas plūsmu n=1-(QR/QA) saka ka ja gāzē ievada X enerģiju tad ja to X enerģiju izņem no gāzes var savākt 100% mehānisko darbu no šī processa,

A vot shii ir kretinchika-epja pashizgudrota zajaavochka, ko vinsh kaa parasti ir pagraabis no griestiem. 

Tad tomeer 100% dzineejs no shnjabja pudeleem naakotnee ir gaidaams? Jauki.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> kas attiecās uz šito formulu es teikšu tā ka viņa ir patiesa pie nosacījuma ja T1 ir gāzes sākontējā un beigu tempertūra un T2 ir tā tempertūra līdz kurai gāze ir uzkarsēta.
> Līdz ar to ja man ir gāze t1=20C un gāze t2=100C tad T1;T2 vērtības kuras varētu likt šajā vormulā būs par 20C zemākas līdz ar to ja T1=0 un T2=80 tad šī formula ir patiesa manā piemērā un tad sanāk n=1-(0/80)=1 tātad 100%


 Epi, man kalkulātors sačakarējās. Esi mīļš un izrēķini lietderības koeficentu ja āra t =20C bet  gāzi uzkarsē līdz 2000C  - gribās uzzināt cik sanāk lietderības koeficents iekšdedzes dzinējam...

----------


## Epis

Lūk jums (kas nesaprot) vēl viena pamaciba no tā fizikas linka ar bildi:
Figure 4.6: Work and heat exchange in the reversible isothermal compression process

Figure 4.8: Work and heat transfer in reversible isothermal expansion


Tur ir skaidriem burtiem pateikts ka  ienākošais, izejošais W ir vienāds ar izejošo ienākošo Q tātad W=Q.
W ir darbs, un Q ir siltuma enerģija, līdz ar to var pārvērst 100% siltuma 100% darbā. 

Tā ir raktīts tajā fizikas linkā, domāju ka citos fizikas linkos ir tas pats, tātad 100% dzinējs ir reāls!

----------


## Velko

Epi, man arī tev viens maziņš fizikas uzdevumiņš:

Cik molu būs vienam litram gāzes, kuras temperatūra ir 0 *K?

Kāds spiediens būs šai gāzei, kad to būsi sasildījis līdz 1 *K?

Edit: ak jā, piemirsu. Pirmajā aprēķinā spiediens 1 atm (101.325 kPa)

----------


## zzz

neciklisks process, daragusha epi.

Tjipa virzulis vienreiz izbiidiisies, vaarpsta veiks vienu pusapgriezienu un viss, taalaaka darbiiba nav paredzeeta, toties epim jaapieskjir medaalis par 100% siltuma paarveershanu mehaaniskaa darbaa. 

Davai kretinchik-epi, staasti, kaa grasies izgatavot dzineeju uz necikliska procesa baazes.

----------


## a_masiks

> Lūk jums (kas nesaprot) vēl viena pamaciba no tā fizikas linka ar bildi:
> .......
> Tā ir raktīts tajā fizikas linkā, domāju ka citos fizikas linkos ir tas pats, tātad 100% dzinējs ir reāls!


 Nu ko... mēs daunīši sēžam ar puspavērtām mutēm un gaidām kad cien.prof.Epis mums demosntrēs savu 100% lietderīgo tvaika dzinēju... ij atpestīs pasauli no enerģetiskās krīzes + latviešu derdzīgajiem skauģiem parādīs, kā var nopelnīt katru dienu sūro kaudzi ar citroniem.
Kā redzams profesoram viss skaidrs, atliek tikai ieskrūvēt pāris pēdējās skrūvītes savā projektā un pasaule noelsīsies no superiekārtas.

----------


## Epis

> neciklisks process, daragusha epi.
> 
> Tjipa virzulis vienreiz izbiidiisies, vaarpsta veiks vienu pusapgriezienu un viss, taalaaka darbiiba nav paredzeeta, toties epim jaapieskjir medaalis par 100% siltuma paarveershanu mehaaniskaa darbaa. 
> 
> Davai kretinchik-epi, staasti, kaa grasies izgatavot dzineeju uz necikliska procesa baazes.


 Tātad tā ir patiesība ka es uzkarsējot kādu konkrētu gāzes lielumu (ar Q) plešoties cilindram pārvēršu šo Q enerģiju par W (darbu) ar 100% efektivitāti  ::  ? 

Kā neciklisks process?,
 pēc darba izdarīšanas ka cilindrs ir izpleties mēs to atdzesējam un sākam visu no jauna, un ja kas tad jau sanāk ka atdzesējot mēs iegūstam vēl 100% enerģiju, ko ?

----------


## Velko

> pēc darba izdarīšanas ka cilindrs ir izpleties mēs to *atdzesējam*


 Interesanti, ko gan varētu nozīmēt atdzesēšana...

----------


## zzz

> Tātad tā ir patiesība ka es uzkarsējot kādu konkrētu gāzes lielumu (ar Q) plešoties cilindram pārvēršu šo Q enerģiju par W (darbu) ar 100% efektivitāti  ?


 Izotermiskaa  ideaalaa procesaa jaa, nepavisam nav atklaajums vai briinums. (Tev, idinjam, jau vakar tika ieteikts apguut chetrus termodinamikas procesus, taa arii nepietika praatinja? )

> pēc darba izdarīšanas ka cilindrs ir izpleties mēs to atdzesējam 

Dafai, siltuma un darba bilances apreekjinu procesiem, ko tu veiksi lai nonaaktu atpakalj. (shai vietaa tevi gaida liels aplauziens. Kaa arii tu kretinchik-epi staavi uz slidena celinja - tu esi jau nostaigaajis ceturdalju no sliktaa onkulja Karno cikla, ja taisies vinjam sekot taalaak, nonaaksi pie taadiem pat sliktajiem rezultaatiem kaa vinjam)

>un sākam visu no jauna, un ja kas tad jau sanāk ka atdzesējot mēs iegūstam vēl 100% enerģiju, ko ?

Apreekjinu luudzu, nevis ciparinju no griestiem "veel 100%".

----------


## a_masiks

Da labi... ļaudis....ko jūs te tā iespringāt?
Viens trollis palaida feiku un priecājas kā visi panesās un grozās ap šamā padstavu.
Tak pat ja šamam vēl reiz skaidri un saprotami pierādīs - tik un tā šis beigās pateiks:"nē, bet tomēr man sanāk savādāk"... 
Bet loģiski - savādāk troļļošanās šai tēmā beigtos.

PS - mazliet apkopojot topikus es nonācu piesecinājuma : neko elektronikā Epis nav uztaisījis. Ne krāsni, ne FPGA plati, pat ciklonu3 nav rokās turējis. Visas bildes no interneta un fleims ar no turienes. Še sēž tikai lai apmierinātu savu vajadzību saņemt ikdienišķo uzmanības devu un greizi pārtulkotu kāda angļu amatiera blogus. Troļlojas tobiš. Un lai pamēģina man pierādīt pretējo. Nesanāks. Jo taisnību tak nenoslēpsi!

----------


## Vikings

a_masiks: nai nu ko, bet tā gan nav. Pats no viņa savācu Digikey detaļas pats viņš man savus C3 rādīja. Epis ir īsts!  ::

----------


## dmd

Velko, man ir iebildums pret tavu spriedumu, ka 0°K ir tikai vakumā. teorētiski apturot daļiņu ar m>0 tā nekur nepazūd.

epi, protams, ka 100% evektīvs dzinējs ir iespējams teorētiski - tev jau norādīja par bezgalīgo cauruli un vakumu.
tieši tas ir arīt tas, ko tavā postā var redzēt par reversējamo enerģiju.

----------


## Velko

> Velko, man ir iebildums pret tavu spriedumu, ka 0°K ir tikai vakumā. teorētiski apturot daļiņu ar m>0 tā nekur nepazūd.


 Ok. Piekrītu, tas nebūs perfekts vakuums. Tomēr - spiediena nav, jo visas daļiņas stāv uz vietas. Efekts tāds pats kā, ja to tur nemaz nebūtu.

----------


## Epis

iet jau runa visu laiku par to enerģiju un tempertūtu + spiedienu fundamentāliem pamatiem, ja es 1 litru gaisa atdzesēju līdz absalūtai 0 (faktiski gais paliek ciets(vairs nav gāze bet ir bleķis) tad ja es to cieto gaisu uzkarsēju līdz 100K un atkal atdzesēju līdz 0K es pēc visām teorījām varu dabūt ārā tos 100% W, pārvēršot visu šo uz zemes pie mūsu tempertūras ir jāsaprot tas kāds ir gāzes sākotnējai enerģetiskais potenciāls (tempertūra) un līdz kādai tempertūrai mēs to karsējam, un līdz ar to ja pēc karsēšanas mēs viņu atdzesējam līdz sākotnējam potenciālam tad mēs esam izgājuši pilnu ciklu no kura varam dabūt ārā 100% darbu(W) un nav nekādas starpības cik liela ir šī tempertūras starpība starp sākotnējo gāzes tempertūru un beigu, kautvai uzsildot par 1 grādu un atdzesējot pa 1 grādu mēs iegūstam tos pašu 100% domāju ka to vaidzētu visiem saprast.

Būs laikam jāņem īstās "Smagās"formulas priekšā un katkas jāizrēķina.

Vispār tie kas baigi pretojās tam ko es saku varēja paši paņemt formulas izrēķināt un ielikt savu aprēķinu un tad es apstītos un ja viss būt tākā jūs sakāt tad varētu arī piekrist, bet tagat ir tā ka es pasaku savu domu un visi protestē tā patukšo, bez nekāda pamatojuma, izņemot to stūlbo carrnot efektivitātes formulu kuru es jau pašos pamatu pamatos apgāzu ka tā rēķināt nedrīkst ja dzīvojam uz zemes (tad jādzīvo uz mēnes).

----------


## zzz

> iet jau runa visu laiku par to enerģiju un tempertūtu + spiedienu fundamentāliem pamatiem, ja es 1 litru gaisa atdzesēju līdz absalūtai 0 (faktiski gais paliek ciets(vairs nav gāze bet ir bleķis) tad ja es to cieto gaisu uzkarsēju līdz 100K un atkal atdzesēju līdz 0K es pēc visām teorījām varu dabūt ārā tos 100% W,


 Ja dzeseetaja temperatuura ir O Kelvinu tad jaa, ir tavi gribeetie 100%. 

>pārvēršot visu šo uz zemes pie mūsu tempertūras ir jāsaprot tas kāds ir gāzes sākotnējai enerģetiskais potenciāls (tempertūra) un līdz kādai tempertūrai mēs to karsējam, un līdz ar to ja pēc karsēšanas mēs viņu atdzesējam līdz sākotnējam potenciālam tad mēs esam izgājuši pilnu ciklu no kura varam dabūt ārā 100% darbu(W) un nav nekādas starpības cik liela ir šī tempertūras starpība starp sākotnējo gāzes tempertūru un beigu, kautvai uzsildot par 1 grādu un atdzesējot pa 1 grādu mēs iegūstam tos pašu 100% domāju ka to vaidzētu visiem saprast.

A vot shitas daragusha epi, hren. Ir starpiiba, un pilniigs chushss gribeetajiem 100% procentiem. 


>Būs laikam jāņem īstās "Smagās"formulas priekšā un katkas jāizrēķina.

Dari to, daragusha epi.

>Vispār tie kas baigi pretojās tam ko es saku varēja paši paņemt formulas izrēķināt un ielikt savu aprēķinu 

Nu tu tak Karno cikla apreekjinus pats biji atradis. Mees, vecie birokraati, tam pilniibaa piekriitam, taa kaa vari uzskatiit tos par muusu apreekjinu piemeeru. 

>un tad es apstītos un ja viss būt tākā jūs sakāt tad varētu arī piekrist, 

Apskatiijies, nepiekriti, okei, tagad tev jaadzemdee savs piemeers ar citaadiem rezultaatiem.

>bet tagat ir tā ka es pasaku savu domu un visi protestē tā patukšo, bez nekāda pamatojuma, 

Fig daragusha epi tu savu domu nefiga neesi pateicis. Nu pazinjoji ka saaksi ar izotermisku izpleshanos, labi, ok, pienjemts zinaashanai (un pie kam tik taalu pilniigi sakriit ar Karno ciklu), ko taalaak ta taisies dariit?

>izņemot to stūlbo carrnot efektivitātes formulu kuru es jau pašos pamatu pamatos apgāzu ka tā rēķināt nedrīkst ja dzīvojam uz zemes (tad jādzīvo uz mēnes).

Nea, kretinchik-epi, Karno formulu tu apgaazis nekur neesi, savu personisko stulbumu nodemonstreejis gan.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jautājums pa tēmu -
Ja es vēlētos aprakstīt kā ļoti daudz mazas bumbiņas, kas daudzas savā starpā, tad tām bumbiņām ir ātrums, un atsitoties pret sienām, tās rada spiedienu. Saspiežot bumbiņas ciešāk, tām paliek mazāk brīvās vietas un tās sāk biežāk dauzīties pret sienu, tādejādi palielinas spiediens. BET - kāda ir sakarība starp temperatūru un bumbiņu ātrumu. Ja es pateiktu, ka temperatūra ir bumbiņu vidējais ātrums, tad tas novestu pie loģiskā - palielinoties bumbiņu ātrumam arī palielinās spiediens, bet kāpēc palielinot spiedienu (saspiežot ciešāk bumbiņas), palielinas to ātrums (temperatūra). Vai arī temperatūra != bumbiņu ātrums?

Un otrs jautājums ir - ar ko atšķiras skaņas vilnis no parastas plūsmas (kaut gan šito es mazliet pat izprotu).
Beefs

----------


## LED

Mazliet ne par tēmu, bet vai foruma administrators nevar pakoriģēt tādu urlu, kā ZZZ tekstus forumā? Tādiem vieta ir kādā TVneta vai iauto krātiņā kopā ar pārējiem tāda līmeņa zvēriem. Man arī varbūt reizēm liekas, ka Epis domā un raksta par daudz, bet no tā arī pastāv šādi forumi. Ja neinteresē, lai nelasa, bet ne jau publiski ap....š un tēlo pārgudro.

----------


## a_masiks

*LED*
es tev nepiekriitu. Ja saakam speeleet beernu daarzu - pirmais teelot paargudro saaka Epis. Karno nav mans radinieks, bet ja buutu tad man buutu jaaizveelas starp dueli vai vienkaarsji purna uzdauziisjanu un roku-kaju salauzsjanu Epim. Tas ka sjamais speeja izvest no pacietiibas ne vienu vien personu-  man domaat arii ir vinja meerkjis. Ko daljeji vinsj ir panaacis. Ja sakumaa es ar cienju lasiiju sjii gariigi slimaa jauniesja textus, piebarstiitus ar svesjvardiem - tad tagad man tie izraisa tikai nicinajumu jo savaa buutiibaa tie ir glupi. Un taada arii ir mana attieksme. Vai vari man to paarmest?
* Vikings* - atljausjos Tavu argumentu ignoreet ka neatbilstosju empiiriskai pieredzei. Piedod, ja vari.

* 0xDEAD BEEF* - temperatuura nebuus bumbinju aatrums. Jo tad bumbinjas kas ir cietu vielu sastaavaa un atrodas kritaaliskajaa rezjgjii atrodas 0 k temperatuuraa kopaa ar visu cietkjermeni pie jebkuras temperatuuras. Temperatuura bija bumbinju svaarstiibu frekvence vai amplituuda. Liekas - frekvencde. Samazinot tilpumu samazinaas bumbinju noskreejiena attalums = palielinaas frekvence ar kaadu bumbinjas maina kustiibu virzienu = palilinaas t. Kristaaliskajaa rezjgjii bumbinjas pljurinaas apkaart savai vietai, nekur prom nelidojot. Amplituuda + frekvence arii ir t kristaaliskajaa rezjgjii.

----------


## LED

Epis ir viens stāsts. Es arī nelasu viņa postus, jo tas aiņem pārāk daudz laika, bet pirms kāda laika tādu pašu attieksmi bija izpelnījies Raimonds1. Galu galā cilvēki forumus apmeklē lai kaut ko uzzinātu. Ja nu vienīgi atsevišķi indivīdi, lai paspīdētu ar savām vidusskolas teicamnieka zināšanām.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja nu vienīgi atsevišķi indivīdi, lai paspīdētu ar savām vidusskolas teicamnieka zināšanām.


 Tas gan nav tiesa. Var buut kljuudos, bet man radaas iespaids ka te ir technisks forums, nevis adiitaju-tamboreetaju pulcinjsj. Tehniskaa forumaa meklee padomu un censjas  spiidet ar savaam zinaasjanaam visi, nevis tikai atsevisjkji indiviidi. Tb -  pat pareizi atbildeet uz vienkaarsju technisku jautaajumu nevar, nepaspiidot ar savaam zinaasjanaam.

----------


## zzz

Ak, led, pielietojot to pashu argumentu, tev tak nav spiesta lieta lasiit arii manus tekstus un rezultaataa tev buus laime pilniibaa.

Bet ja nu mees taa ruupeejamies par foruma tiiriibu un kvalitaati, tad vajadzeetu padzeest ne tikai sherpaakos izteicienus bet arii tehniskaas glupiibas un maldinshos murdzinjus. Un tur nu daragusham epim baigi nenospiideetu.

----------


## Velko

Zinu, ka tie ir cūkai apelsīni, bet tomēr aprēķināju tā "brīnumdzinēja" parametrus (pielikumā). Pat ja būtu iespējams gāzi atdzesēt līdz absolūtajai nullei, vienalga nevar dabūt 100% efektivitāti.

Nepatīk? Nu tad meklē kur vaina  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir jau vēl tāda lieta, ka cilindrs un virzulis ir no reālas vielas, kurai nekādi visu siltumu neatņemsi, lidz maksimumam nesakarsēsi un lidz nulle Kelviniem nenodzesēsi.   Ja grib virs simta - koģenerācijas katrs elektroenerģijas kilovats tiek parvērsts par 4 kilovatiem siltuma, piepluso koģenerācijas siltumu un aiziet - no 2 enerģijas avotiem iegūst ap 200% riebīga, entropiska, kustībā un organizētākā enerģijā nepārvēršama siltuma. Ja vēl ņem vērā siltuma zudumu atsķirību enerģijas pārvades veidos..

Var gāzes vietā paņemt kādu shape memory alloy
http://www.memry.com/nitinolfaq/nitinolfaq.html
http://metals.about.com/od/shapememorya ... ms=nitinol
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0&query=nitinol

un paskatīties, kas būs ar lietderību.  :: 
Piemēram, izveidojot nitinola mikrostrukturu Brauna kustības daļiņas lielumā un apskatoties, vai no neparedzamās siltumkustības var iegūt iepriekšparedzamu ""apmācītā"" metāla kustību noteiktā virzienā uz tā rēķina, ka pietiekami mazos attālumos enerģiju sadalījums var būt pietiekami atšķirīgs un nitinola daļina var sadurties gan ar aukstāku, gan karstāku molekulu kompāniju.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Palielinot to 8L, samazinatos gazes temepratura pec izplesanas attiecigi palielinatos lietderibas koeficients. Es pat teiktu, ka lim lietderibas koeficientam, pie virzula izmera tiecoties uz bezgalibu, tiecas uz 100%.

Beefs




> Zinu, ka tie ir cūkai apelsīni, bet tomēr aprēķināju tā "brīnumdzinēja" parametrus (pielikumā). Pat ja būtu iespējams gāzi atdzesēt līdz absolūtajai nullei, vienalga nevar dabūt 100% efektivitāti.
> 
> Nepatīk? Nu tad meklē kur vaina

----------


## Epis

Velko tev tur aprēķinā nav gadījumā kļūda (tur kur V1/V2 jākāpina 5/3 pakāpē?? man tur sanāk 0.125^5/3=0.2726 bet tev 0.03125, līdz ar to arī rezultāts pavisam cits man V2 sanāk 226639,64Pa tev 25981Pa.

Es skatījos kā rēķina pakāpes un nevaru saprast kur tu tādu 0.03125 izraki ?

----------


## karloslv

Epis arī ar matemātiku nedraudzējas, tādus tik par buhgalteriem. Cik tad būs (1/ ::  ^ (5/3), ko? Weba aplets būs nogļukojis droši vien. Vajag supermatemātikas simulatoru!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

LOL!  :: °To jau ar windows kalkulatoru var izrekinat. Izdali 5/3 (1.66666... ) un pec tam spied 0.125 un pogu x^y un 1.66666 un rezultats roka!

Atgriezoties pie gazes, ka lidojosas bumbinas - no ka ir atkarigs bumbinu lidosanas atrums un kapec palielinotes bumbinu frekvencei (tricesanai) palielinas energija, ko tas atdod saskaroties ar virsmu?

Beefs

----------


## marisviens

Nedari cietiem to, ko pasham negribas sanjemt. Ir aizdomas, ka reaalajaa dziivee tie, kuri njirgaajas sheit par Epi nav labaaki. Noveeroju, ka bravuuriigaakie parasti sit savas sievas un beernus, ja ne fiziski, tad gariigi.
Bet galvenais, ja tieshaam sheit kaads zin, kaa praktiski un racionaali kaut par 10% palielinaat siltuma paarveershanas efektivitaati elektriibaa... taa buutu shii zinaataaja lielaakaa muuzja kljuuda, izklaastot savu ideju shajaa forumaa vai citur, publiskaa vietaa.

----------


## karloslv

Un kāpēc Tu domā, ka man negribētos saņemt naturāli trāpīgu kritiku par katru debīlu kļūdu, ko es varētu pielaist savos skaidrojumos? Gribētos gan. Mani, piemēram, besī tāda mīcīšanās riņķī un apkārt, ja strādā un domā, tad čotka un korekti.

----------


## karloslv

Beef: spiediens ir enerģijas mērs tilpuma vienībā. Tas, ko tu neņem vērā, ir, ka bumbiņas saduras arī SAVĀ starpā, ne tikai ar sienām. Saspiežot gāzi un samazinot tilpumu, palielinās sadursmju intensitāte (biežums), samazinās brīvā noskrējiena ceļš. Eh, statistiskā molekulārfizika...  ::  Lūk, šeit, pasekojot spiediena formulām un domu gājienam, var izurbt atbildi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinetic_theory

----------


## Epis

Ā nupat sapratu kādēļ nepareiz rezultāts vaina tur ka es to kvadrātsakni uz sava kalkulātora vilku 3x spiežot kvadrātsaknes zīmi, bet izrādās ka tā sanāk nepareiz rezultāts,
atradu google kalkulātorā īstos apzīmēumus un sanāk patiešām tā kā tur ir.
3th root of 0.000030517  = 0.03125

Es kvadrātsaknes no ar tiem kāpinātājiem nebīju vilcis vairāk kā 4 gadus! un man tāda kalkulātora profesionālā pie rokas nemaz nav, kur tādas saknes varētu izvilkt, labi ka atradu google kalkulātoru pamācībā šito  ::

----------


## marisviens

Pasham negribas sanjemt nenoziimee to, kas konkreeti man nepatiik, bet tas kas nepatiik sanjeemeejam. Piemeeram man patiik ziemaa Daugavaa peldeeties un uzturaa nelietot dziivnieku valsts produktus, bet man praataa nenaak, ka tas vareetu patikt piemeeram Epim..

----------


## Velko

Nu, es to skaitli (izņemot pašas beigas) rēķināju galvā. Kuba sakne no 1/8 sanāk 1/2. Pēc tam 1/2 kāpināts 5. pakāpē = 1/32. Pēdējais solis (ar kalkulatoru): 1/32 = 0.03125.

Ja arī būtu kļūdījies - tad beigu spiediens, attiecīgi temperatūra sanāktu lielāka. Līdz ar to - gāzē paliktu vēl vairāk enerģijas un lietderības koeficients vēl mazāks.

Beefa ideja par beigu tilpuma palielināšanu ir īstā, bet tad (kā jau rakstīju bez visas rēķināšanas) nonākam pie iepriekšminētajiem bezgalīgi garajiem cilindriem.

----------


## karloslv

Marisviens, pilnīgs oftopiks, bet nu ekstrēmi sekojot šādai loģikai arī atbrauksim tur, kur amerikāņi: sākumskolas mācību materiālos aizliegts lietot vārdu "jūra" (ir saraksts ar aizliegtajiem vārdiem/jēdzieniem), jo, redz, bērni, kuri dzīvo dziļi iekšzemē, savā dzīvē nav redzējuši jūru, un tas VAR VIŅUS AIZSKART.

----------


## Epis

Nu baigi sūdīgi ka ir tikai 75%, pēc tās sava pamācības linka šitas 5/3 (1.67) koeficents ir Monatomic gases, such as He, Ne, Ar,

un citām gāzēm kā So-called permanent diatomic gases, namely H _2 , O _2 , N _2 , Air, NO, and CO: 
tas cipar ir 7/5 (1.4) un ieliekot to 1.4 rezultāts ir vēl sliktās tākā vaig tādu gāzi kurai tas cipars ir lielāks par 1.67 tad būs labāks rezultāts, diemžēl vēl citām gāzēm tas cipars ir zemāks 1.2 tākā laikam ka ideālam dzinējam viss labākā gāze ir tā parastā monatomā gāze. 

ja tie processi notiek tā tad tur neko patiešām izdarīt vairāk nevar, bet ko var izdarīt ir tas ka vaig uztaisīt grafiku kur tiek attēlots effektivitātes % salīdzinot ar tā cilindra tilpuma % lai redzētu cik liela jēga ir no tā cilindra  tilpuma, attiecīgi līdz kādai robežai ir jēga palielināt to cilindru ??  
un grafiku kur varētu redzēt atkal pretējo ja cilindra lielums ir konstants tad kā mainās effektivitāte mainot to gala tempertūru ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Es te tā domāju un nevaru izdomāt, kas Latvijas izglītības sistemai ir kaitīgāk -  tas, ka zēniem skolā mājturības stundā jācep keksi un meitenēm - jāvirpo koka vāzes, lai novērstu ""nepareizas"" audzināšanas stereotipus vai tas, ka speciālists katru, kurš uzdod stulbus jautajumus un vēlas saprast, kāpēc lietas darbojas tā, ka darbojas, dzen grīdā ar lamām un kritiku. 
http://krabjiem.lv/lv/video/2480_krievu ... nas_skola/

Protams, katrs tos jautājumus vēlas saprast savādāk, Epis - vispirms apstrīdot esošās patiesības, nu un ?  Un ko tad, ja reizi pa 100 tādiem piegājieniem 1 reizi izdodas tās apgāzt?
Esmu redzējis, ka diplomēti inženieri nevar iebraukt 2 enerģijas avotu koncepcijā par siltumsūkņa - kogenerācijas sistēmu, nu un ? 
Es jau minēju piemēru par Lēvenhuku no Kruifa grāmatas""Mikrobu mednieki"" Padomājiet par gadu, kad šis nemācītais tirgotājs pirmo reizi pamanīja sīkbūtnes un kad Kohs atklāja tuberkulozes izraisītāju!

Man , piemēram, šis topiks liekas gana vērtīgs, pats šo to uzzināju un tas, ka izglītības laukā trūkst diskusiju, jautājumu un pārrunu ir problēma, nevis novēršams traucēklis.

Opā, Epis ir aizracis līdz divatomu gāzēm!!!!
Jēgu var atklāt, izkožot principu, kāpēc tajā trīscilidru dzinējā ir izmantoti 3 cilindri ar dažādiem spiedieniem un tilpuma maiņām.

----------


## zzz

daragusha epi, tavs dzineejs-izgudrojums, pats tad arii reekjini. Kaa arii Velko bija tavaa vietaa sareekjinaajis episko dzineeju numur 1  chista uz Meeness, tagad davai kalkulaators zobos un sareekjini pats vinju uz Zemes (pieraadi tak vienreiz riktiigi, kaa Karno esi apgaazis). Tur buus biskji probleeminja, ka formulas un reekjini taps sarezhgjiitaaki, jo pie absoluutaas nulles shis tas ir noiisinaajies nost , piemeeram, atpakalj saspieshanas stadija, kas pie 0 K darbu nepateeree jo spiediens 0, tachu tas taa vairs nepavisam nebuus pie Zemes apstaakljiem.

----------


## zzz

> Es te tā domāju un nevaru izdomāt, kas Latvijas izglītības sistemai ir kaitīgāk -  tas, ka zēniem skolā mājturības stundā jācep keksi un meitenēm - jāvirpo koka vāzes, lai novērstu ""nepareizas"" audzināšanas stereotipus vai tas, ka speciālists katru, kurš uzdod stulbus jautajumus un vēlas saprast, kāpēc lietas darbojas tā, ka darbojas, dzen grīdā ar lamām un kritiku.


 Es tak jau tev biju uzdevis jautaajumu - cik ilgi tavupraat ir jaaukleejas ar bezjeedziigiem "izgudrojumiem", kuru autoram ir kaut kas ieshaavies praataa un shis tik ir spljaavis to aaraa, bez kaadas atbildiibas, vispaar nepapuuloties analizeet sava "izgudrojuma" atbilstiibu realitaatei un elementaarai fizikai? (Latvijas ideju atgaadinaat? Bija tur onkuliitis pensionaars ar ideju ka vajag taisiit heelija balonus ar ko leekt aaraa pa logu ugunsgreeka gadiijumaa.  Pareekjinot pakalj tur iznaak rezultaati pilniigs vaaks. A onkuliitis ta bija bijushais ilggadiigais inzhenieris. Ok, minors attaisnojums ka vinjam varbuut vienkaarshi jau mediciiniskas galvas probleemas bija ar vecumu iestaajushaas.)

Un vai daragushas epja uzvediiba tavupraat ir  veeshanaas saprast? Karno cikls piemeeram. Ojaa, epis vinju veeleejaas saprast, izprata liidz aknaam un njeema un odnoi ljevoi apgaaza, ar ko arii izlieliijaas pa forumu. Publikai vajadzeeja applaudeet par to, jeb tomeer pizdiit epi kameer shim mazliet sajeega iestaajas ( nu vai vismaz shis aizveraas)? Atgaadinu ka tu pats personiigi pazinjoji ka netaisies shmuceet rokas pie epja, jo shis nav terminus apguvis.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu nebija apguvis, tagad aizracis lidz divatomu gāzēm un saprot, ka Celsija skala nav Kelvina skala, labi ir!
Un ko tādu ļaunu Epis ir nodarījis, liekot mums pašiem atkārtot termodinamiku.  Nu tā viņš dara, vispirms uzbrūk Karno onkulim, nu un kas no tā???? 


viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2156

ejam uz turieni

Ko domā par nitinola mikrostruktūru?    ::

----------


## Velko

> tākā vaig tādu gāzi kurai tas cipars ir lielāks par 1.67 tad būs labāks rezultāts


 Diemžēl molekulām kustēties mazāk kā 3 dimensijās neviens nav iemācījis. 2-atomu gāzēm papildus nāk klāt molekulu rotācija ap 2 asīm.



> vaig uztaisīt grafiku kur tiek attēlots effektivitātes % salīdzinot ar tā cilindra tilpuma %


 A kur problēma? Saraksti formulas Excelī, sarēķini tabulas mainot dažādus parametrus un zīmē grafikus cik uziet.

----------


## zzz

> Nu nebija apguvis, tagad aizracis lidz divatomu gāzēm un saprot, ka Celsija skala nav Kelvina skala, labi ir!


 Toch esi paarliecinaats ka saprot? Uz doto momentu es noveeroju kas shis vienkaarshi ir biskji pieklusis, no taa veel nerodas sleedziens ka saprot.

>Un ko tādu ļaunu Epis ir nodarījis, liekot mums pašiem atkārtot termodinamiku.  Nu tā viņš dara, vispirms uzbrūk Karno onkulim, nu un kas no tā???? 

Un ko taadu ljaunu nodariija vecie birokraati mazliet izlamaajot epi un piespiezhot sho murgoshanas vietaa varbuut kaadus nelielus krikumus termodinamikas apguut? Nu taa te notiekaas, kas no taa??  ::  

>Ko domā par nitinola mikrostruktūru?   

Neko nedomaaju. Tikai ja tu ceri 2. TD likumu ciitiigi paarkaapt mikroliimenii un ieguut lietderiigu darbu, tad tik un taa nesanaaks. Veca birokraata uzskati, saknjoti vinja esoshajaas zinaashanaas par fiziku. Driiksti meegjinaat demonstreet/pieraadiit preteejo. Var gan eksperimentaali, gan teoreetiski. Peec teoreetiskajiem pieraadiijumiem ja taadi buutu, vienalga buus veeleeshanaas redzeet eksperimentaalus apstiprinaajumus.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tikai ja tu ceri 2. TD likumu ciitiigi paarkaapt mikroliimenii un ieguut lietderiigu darbu, tad tik un taa nesanaaks.


 Par to gan es nebūtu tik pārliecināts. Kvantu mehānika it kā ir tā, kas ir mazliet pretrunā 2TD.

Piemērs: divi atomi ideālā, slēgtā telpā. Nekur nakas nezūd, nekur nekas neuzrodas, projām neizstarojas. Katram atomam pieejams enerģijas līmenis /ja pareizi izsakos/ - 1,7 kvanti. T.i - atoms var noturēt 1 kvantu, var pieņemt vēl vienu, bet noturēt divus nevar - no otrā kvanta atoms atbrīvojas.
Šai sistēmai piešķiram enerģiju - 3 kvantus. Jebkurā nulles izmēra laika sprīdī trešais kavnts atrodas pie viena vai otra atoma vai ceļā uz to. T.i -katrs no atomiem gadījuma raksturā uzlādējas un izlādējas ar 1 kvantu.  Laika sprīdī kas tiecas uz bezgalību mēs varam novērot ka abiem atomiem ir precīzi 1,5 kvanti. Bet jebkurā momentānā laika sprīdī - vienam ir 1 otram ir 2 kvanti.  /divas reizes vairāk un nenolīdzinās/.

Tagad paņemam 100 šādus atomus un 150 kvantus. laika sprīdī, kurš ir garš, bet nav bezgalība /nemācēšu pareizi aprēķināt laika sprīža garumu, piedodiet/ var sanākt situācija, ka 1 (!!!) atomam pienāk klāt reizē visi 50 liekie kvanti.Šī situācijās iespēja atšķiras no 0 un tāpēc ir absolūti iespējama bezgala ilgā laika posmā. atmoms tiks sapurināts, un protams atdos prom visu lieko.... BET - mēs varam savākt tādu atomu un kvantu sakitu, ka kvantu enerģija ko RANDOM veidā saņems atoms - sašķels šo atomu. Tātad - bezgalīgi ilgā laikā mums stabilā sistēmā pēkšņi ne nokā, pretrunā ar 2TD likumu, notiek enerģijas sakoncentrēšanās un tiek iznīcināts vai pārveidots viens atoms. 
Es domāju, ka šādi var labi izskaidrot radioaktīvo izotopu pussabrukšanas laiku. Jo nav nekāda ārēja vai iekšēja iemesla, kāpēc kādam atomam vajadzētu eksistēt 10 vai 100 vai 1000 gadu un tad pēkšņi - sadalīties. Pie tam tas notiek konkrēti noteiktā ātrumā un daudzumā.
Var būt ka kļūdos, bet ilgstoši pārdomājot 2TD likumu man radās šāds piemērs....

----------


## malacis

a_masiks - man, savukārt, ir bail sēdēt istabā, jo pastāv taču mazītiņa varbūtība, ka visas gaisa molekulas salido vienā istabas pusē un es pēkšņi atrodos vakuumā   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispar tajā mikropasaulē notiek visādi joki.  Ja vēl padomā par kodolu stiprajām un vājām mijiedarbībam un to, no kā sastav elelemntārdaliņas, tad tur vajag kaut kādu ipašu dzejnieka- fiziķa kroku, lai šito iedomātos.

Bet nu nitinols ir nopērkams, standarta eksperiments ir stieples sakarsēšana un noturēšana formā. Tad atdzesē un pie kaut kādas visai zemas temepratūras šis to atceras.  Pusmilimetra stieple kādu kilogramu par centimetriem 5 pacelt varēja. Reāls aparāts būtu 2 silta un auksta ūdens trauki, kuros pamīšus mašīna gremdē savu aktīvo nitinola stieples elementu un veic darbu.

Kā apmacīt nitinola mikrostiepliti, lai tās izmēros tai būtu iespējams pamīšus sadurties ar siltāku  (kustīgāku) un aukstāku(lēnāku) molekulu kompāniju un kā to apmācīt, tas gan nedaudz jāpadomā.

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... martensite

----------


## zzz

Da nu Raimond tu pats sev sarezgjiitiibas radi muuzhiigaa dzineeja izgudroshanaa. Brauna daljinjas, pjezo, nitinols, fignjas tas viss. Ir tak vispaarzinaams ka jebkuraa rezistoraa rodas termiskie trokshnji, kuru fizikaalais ceelonis ir absoluuti taads pats - haotiskaas siltumkustiibas izsauktaas fluktuaacijas laadinju sadaliijumaa. Paartaisi shitos pa taisno lietderiigi izmantojamaa elektriibaa.

----------


## a_masiks

*malacis*  - katram savas fobijas... tur nu es nemāku palīdzēt.

Vai vielas molekulas kustās tāpat kā enerģijas kvanti - neesmu pārliecināts... elektrība ar plūst pa vadiem... bet elektronus no rozetes saliet burkā un izkaltēt izdevies nevienam no šejienes naf.

----------


## Epis

ES domāu domāju un lasīju par to otro termodinamikas likumu kur ir tas Entropy (S), un bez piemēriem kādiem reāliem aprēķiniem no plikām teorījas formulām ne vella nevar saprast, vai tie 75% samazināsies vai nē. moš kāds var aprēķināt kā tā iekārta pēc tā Velko Mēnes dzinēja aprēķina strādās uz zems, ja gaisa tempertūra būs 0C un sils gais līdz 100C  ??? 

Caur google ne vella nevar atrast normālus piemēru ar kādu līdzīgu aprēķinu  ::

----------


## zzz

> moš kāds var aprēķināt kā tā iekārta pēc tā Velko Mēnes dzinēja aprēķina strādās uz zems, ja gaisa tempertūra būs 0C un sils gais līdz 100C  ???


 Pats izgudrotaajs-epis mosh var apreekjinaat? 

>Caur google ne vella nevar atrast normālus piemēru ar kādu līdzīgu aprēķinu  :: 

epi daragusha, 2/3 no vajadziigaa apreekjina tev jau ir priekshaa uzrakstiijis Velko. Peec onkulja Karno apgaazshanas tev tak tur nevajadzeetu buut absoluuti nekaadaam gruutiibaam.

Kaa arii nianse - kaa jau mineeju pie 0 K ir noiisinaajies nost gaazes atpakalj saspieshanas process. A vot kaadu procesu tam izgudrotaajs bija taisiijies pielietot episkajaa dzineejaa numur 1 Zemes apstaakljos vinsh taa arii nav publiski izsaciijis.

Un par entropiju neuztraucies - tur viss ir sareekjinaams arii bez vinjas iesaistiishanas.

----------


## Epis

> Kaa arii nianse - kaa jau mineeju pie 0 K ir noiisinaajies nost gaazes atpakalj saspieshanas process. A vot kaadu procesu tam izgudrotaajs bija taisiijies pielietot episkajaa dzineejaa numur 1 Zemes apstaakljos vinsh taa arii nav publiski izsaciijis.


 Atdzesēšanas process tad šādam dzinējam nemaz nebūs, jo nav jau jēga kautko dzesēt, ja no tā nekādu enerģju iegūt nevar, vārdsakot dzinējs strādās paņems 1 litru ārējā zemes gaisa (ap 0C) tad to uzsildīs līdz 100C un darīs darbu pārveidojot tos 75% elektrībā un atlikušo gaisu laidīs ārā, lai vējš pūš prom jo no tā jēgas nav nekādas. 

kas tad ir tās jaunās formulas pēc kurām tad var izrēķināt to efektivitāti uz zemes ? 
man liekās ka tās ir tās pašas, tikai liekām Kelvinu vietā C un miers dabūnam tos pašus 75% (labi gaisam tas cipars būs zemāks dēļ tā 1.4 koeficenta).

----------


## zzz

Supeeeeeer. Nu, Raimond, joprojaam apgalvosi, ka daragusham epim ir pieleekusi atskjiriiba starp C un K? 

Paldies, epi, iepriecinaaji veco birokraatu.  ::

----------


## Velko

> un atlikušo gaisu laidīs ārā, lai vējš pūš prom jo no tā jēgas nav nekādas.


 Tā tāpat skaitās dzesēšana. Atšķiras tikai tehniskais izpildījums.



> kas tad ir tās jaunās formulas pēc kurām tad var izrēķināt to efektivitāti uz zemes ? 
> man liekās ka tās ir tās pašas, tikai liekām Kelvinu vietā C un miers dabūnam tos pašus 75% (labi gaisam tas cipars būs zemāks dēļ tā 1.4 koeficenta).


 Kelvinu vietā liekam... Kelvinus. 273, 373 un cik nu tur sanāks izplūdušajam gaisam.

Qsild būs gāzes iekšējās enerģijas starpība starp 373 un 273*K. Qdzes - starpība starp to, kas sanāk izplūdušajam gaisam un 273K.

Gāzes iekšējā enerģija gaisam rēķinās nevis ar 3/2, bet gan 5/2. Tas arī viss.

----------


## Epis

Es te kautkā izrēķināju ka man gaisam sanāca 54% 
bet vispār dīvaini sanāca ar to Mola mērvienību, tākā es nezinu cik tas cipars ir gaisam tad aprēķināju to ciparu, jo spiediens tač ir zināms, un pie 1 atmosfēras un 273K tā mola vienība n= 0.0446 vai tas vispār ir reāli ?? 

aprēķins tāds n= (P*V)/RT=101325*0.001/8.314*273=0.0446 

Tālāk izrēķināju kāds spiediens būs P1 tas sanāca 138310pa  (1atm=101325pa)
pēc tam U starts, tā būs manas gāzes sākotnējā enerģētiskā vērtība un tā man sanāca 253J (kautkā baigi maz salīdzinot ar ideālo gāzi  ::  )

Tālāk U1 tas sanāca 345J
Qsild=U1-Ustarts=92J  
P2 sanāca 2011,9Pa 
T2=43,4K
U2(dzese)=40,2J
beigās n=92-40/92=54%  ::  

vispār kautkā dīvaini tie enerģijas cipari ir kautkā baigi mazie, laikam ka gais tomēr ir ļoti slikta gāze, (pārāk labs izolātors).

----------


## zzz

Saaksim ar to ka Karno cikla mashiinas lietderiibas koeficients straadaajot pie 273/373 K ir 26.8%

Uraa, vai beidzot epis daragusha buus onkuli Karno patieshaam apgaazis? 

Nekaa, fignja apreekjinos. Nav njemts veeraa darbs kas jaapateeree gaazi saspiezhot atpakalj liidz saakotneejam tilpumam. Velko uz Meeness to vareeja ignoreet jo pie 0 K spiediens arii ir 0 un atbilstoshi darbs saspiezhot gaazi bez spiediena arii ir pilniigi apalja nulle. Uz Zemes pie 273 K taa vairs nav un naaksies vien reekjinaat nost shim meerkjim pateereeto.


Kaa arii tur ir veel dazhi smalkaaki momenti kuru rezultaataa cipars 54 lai arii ieguuts ar kalkulaatora paliidziibu tomeer ir taalu jo taalu no patiesiibas.

----------


## a_masiks

Tik labi zīmējās tās bildītes un lietderības koeficenti... gandrīz jau bijām sasnieguši 70-75% lietderību elektrības ražošanā - un še tev! 
Ļaunie stagnāti, ar mērgli Karno priekšgalā, ļaunprātīgi pazemina visu projektu uz  26%....

http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...art=180#p20857

Nē, Epi, tu labāk nepadodies! Nepiekrīti! Kaut arī neuztaisīsi savu 100% efektīgo saules gaismas->elektrības staciju, bet vismaz teorētiski neatkāpies no sava!
Saki ka tas ir fuflo, tiem aizvēsturiskajiem večiem nebija mūsdienu super iekārtas un super materiāli! Mūsdienu krutākās iekārtas vēsi saliek Karno onkuļa nepareizās formulas, kas radušās no šamā mēģenēm un tējkannām! Un vispār - nafig tās formulas! Enerģiju taču ražos superiekārta, nevis formulas! vai ne?

----------


## Epis

A man tas gais nav jāsaspiež atpakaļ es viņu laižu ārā tākā nav nekādi zudumi  :P 
nesaprotu ko tu domāji ar šito teikumu:



> Kaa arii tur ir veel dazhi smalkaaki momenti kuru rezultaataa cipars 54 lai arii ieguuts ar kalkulaatora paliidziibu tomeer ir taalu jo taalu no patiesiibas.


 Ja zini kas par smalkajiem momentiem ko ta klusē, pasaki kas kā ir un miers, tev ir iespēja paspīdēt ar savu gudrību.
 protams ja tu patiešām esi tik gudrs kā runā ! 
piemēram Velko ir gudrs to viņš jau pierādīja ar formulu aprēķinu, bet tu ZZZ neko vēl nēsi pierādījis tikai saki ka visu zini, utt.. bet nekādi aprēķini no tavas puses nav bījuši kas pierāda patiešām to ka tu kautko zini, kā ir zini vai nezini ???

----------


## zzz

> A man tas gais nav jāsaspiež atpakaļ es viņu laižu ārā tākā nav nekādi zudumi  :P


 Buus tas epja smaidinsh jaapdzeesh mazliet.  ::   Kaads tev tur bija beigu spiediens? 2012 Pa? A aaraa atmosfeeraa spiediens ta kaads? 101325 Pa adnako. Tev nevis laidiisies aaraa, bet puutiesies iekshaa.  ::  Paskaidroju - Velko formulas bija deriigas Meenesim - ar 0 K un 0 aareejaa spiediena. Uz Zemes taa vairs nefiga nav ja gadiijumaa esi to nepamaniijis.

----------


## Epis

> Kaads tev tur bija beigu spiediens? 2012 Pa?


 Viss ir pareizi es tur aizmirsu pierakstīt ka šito P2 es rēķināju no citiem cipariem nekā tas bīj Velko formulā, Velko formulā bīja tā:
P2=P1*(0.128^1.4) 

manā jaunajā formulā es to ciparu dabūju pēc šādas formulas:
P2=(Pstarts-P1)*(0.128^1.4) 

tas nozīmē to ka es izrēķinu spiedienu no vērtības kas ir starpība starp atmosfēras Pstarts un galējo P1, līdz ar to lai no šī P2 iegūtu reālo spiedienu kāds būs uz zemes ir jādar sekojošais:

P īstais atlikums =P2+Pstarts
Pstarts=1atm.

tātad P īstais = 2011,98+101325=103336,98 Pa

----------


## Velko

OK, Epis gribēja nočītot atpakaļ saspiešanas fāzi vienkārši atverot visus vārstus, reizē stumjot virzuli uz augšu un izvēdinot cilindru ar aukstu gaisu. 

Ja virzulim abās pusēs vienāds spiediens, tad to aizbīdot atpakaļ darbs nav jāpatērē.

Arī drusku parēķināju, man cipariņi pēc izplešanās fāzes sanāca drusku savādāki, tomēr tendence tāda pati: izplešanās fāzē temperatūra cilindrā nokrītas zem 273K, attiecīgi spiediens - zem 1 atm.

Ko tas nozīmē? To, ka spiediens uz virzuļa apakšu ir lielāks, kā no darba gāzes (augšas). Darba gāze vairs nedara derīgu darbu, bet mēs jau tērējam enerģiju, lai to izretinātu.

OK, veiksim nelielu modifikāciju šim dzinējam - hermētiski noslēgsim karteri un izpumpēsim no tā gaisu, lai apkārtējais spiediens netraucē darba gājienam. Tagad darba gāze aizdzen virzuli līdz galam, darot derīgu darbu.

Tomēr, šādā gadījumā vairs nav spēkā iepriekšminētais nosacījums, ka atpakaļ virzuli var aizbīdīt nepatērējot nekādu darbu. Tiklīdz atveram vārstus tā spiediens virs virzuļa kļūst 1 atm, bet apakšā vēl joprojām 0. Attiecīgi, lai aizbīdītu virzuli atpakaļ (izobārskā procesā) jāpatērē A = p * delta V darba.

Edit: Epi, pag pag. ar tiem spiedieniem tur kautkas traki samuģīts. pV^gamma = const attiecas uz absolūto gāzes spiedienu, nevis relatīvu pret kautko. Turklāt man ir sajūta, ka tu to atmosfēras spiedienu manipulē kā iepatīkas(pieskaiti klāt tad, kad ir izdevīgi, atņem nost kad ir izdevīgi, neņem vērā kad tas nav izdevīgi).

----------


## karloslv

Tātad, 1 mols divatomu gāzes (i = 5/2, lambda = 7/5), sākuma spiediens 1 atm, temperatūra 273 K, tilpums 1 litrs

1) karsējam izohoriski no 273 K līdz 373 K, pievadām Qsild = 5/2 * 8.314 * 100 = 2078,5 J siltuma, beigu spiediens 1,366 atm
2) adiabātiski izplešas 8 reizes, beigu spiediens 0,0743 atm, beigu temperatūra 162 K, gāze veic 4378 J darbu
3) dzesējam izohoriski no 162 K līdz 119 K, beigu spiediens 0,0544 atm, atņemam Qdzes = -905 J
4) adiabātiski saspiežam 8 reizes, lai atgrieztos pie 1 litra, 1 atm un 273 K, mums jāveic mehāniskais darbs 3204 J

Itogo: lietderīgais darbs 1174 J, pievadītais siltums 2079 J. Lietderība 56%. 

TAČU: gāze ir jāatdzesē līdz 119 K.
TAČU2: tas viss ir pieņemot, ka virzulim otrā pusē spiediens ir 0 atm.

----------


## karloslv

Ja gribam 
1) lai atmosfēras spiediens netraucētu darboties - palielinām darba spiedienu visā ciklā, piemēram, 50 reizes
2) lai apakšējā temperatūra tiešām būtu 273 K - palielinām sākuma temperatūru līdz 360 K un samazinām izplešanos līdz tikai 2 litriem,

tad iegūstam šādu ainu:

Qsild = 270 J, Ameh = 1877 - 1811 = 65 J, Qdzes = 205 J, lietderība 24%

----------


## Epis

> Edit: Epi, pag pag. ar tiem spiedieniem tur kautkas traki samuģīts. pV^gamma = const attiecas uz absolūto gāzes spiedienu, nevis relatīvu pret kautko. Turklāt man ir sajūta, ka tu to atmosfēras spiedienu manipulē kā iepatīkas(pieskaiti klāt tad, kad ir izdevīgi, atņem nost kad ir izdevīgi, neņem vērā kad tas nav izdevīgi).


 Te jau ir tā problēma ka pēc parastās formulas pie P=nRT/V ja gaisa gāzē n=1mols tad pie 0C (zemes tempertūras sanāk:
P=1*8.314*273/0.001=2269722 (2.2 atmosfēras), bet uzzemes ir tikai 1 atmosfēr liels spiediens, tad kāds īsti ir šis mola cipars ??? 

par to T2 ko es parēķinu tad tie T2=43,4K īstanībā nav galīgā tempertūra līdz kādai atdziest gāze (43,4K ), jo es rēķinot ņēmu P2 spiedienu, kas ir spiedienu starpība, jeb tas ko es nevaru ar savu 8litru cilindru izstrādāt un kuru laižu ārā no cilindra apkārtējā vidē, tātad līdz ar to šie 43,4K ir tā tempertūra kuru es zaudēju izlaižot šo neizstrādāto gāzi apkārtējā vidē, un pārēķinot uz vides tempertūru tie būs 273+43,4=316,4K jeb 43,4C  ::  




> Tālāk U1 tas sanāca 345J
> Qsild=U1-Ustarts=92J
> P2 sanāca 2011,9Pa
> T2=43,4K
> U2(dzese)=40,2J
> beigās n=92-40/92=54%


 man liekās ka lai pareizi aprēķinātu ir no sākuma jānoskaidro kas ir ar to Moll masu (n). cik liela viņa ir gaisam pie 1 atmosfēras ???? 



> Tātad, 1 mols divatomu gāzes (i = 5/2, lambda = 7/5), sākuma spiediens 1 atm, temperatūra 273 K, tilpums 1 litrs
> 
> 1) karsējam izohoriski no 273 K līdz 373 K, pievadām Qsild = 5/2 * 8.314 * 100 = 2078,5 J siltuma, beigu spiediens 1,366 atm


 kā tu to beigu spiedienu aprēķināji (tas ir līdzīgs manējam) bet siltuma J nesakrīt ????

----------


## karloslv

Epi, tā ir 8. vai 9. klases viela, turklāt elementāra. Būsi taču vismaz obligāto pamatskolas izglītību ieguvis?

Ideālai gāzei pV = nRT jebkādos apstākļos.

n nav nekāds molu cipars, tas ir gāzes daudzums (līdzīgs masai), un nemainās.
p ir tikai un vienīgi ABSOLŪTAIS spiediens, neatkarīgi no tā, esi uz Zemes, Mēness vai mākoņos.
T ir tikai un vienīgi temperatūra Kelvinos.

Ja gāzi silda, neļaujot tai mainīt tilpumu, tad ne n, ne R, ne V nemainās. 

p1 * V = n * R * T1
p2 * V = n * R * T2

Izdalām, p1/p2 = T1/T2, šajā gadījumā p1/p2 = 273/373

Visa māksla.

Pievadīto siltumu šajā gadījumā aprēķina tieši tāpat kā Velko rakstīja

Q = i * n * R * (T2 - T1)

Velko un es visur aprēķinos vienkāršības labad lietoja n = 1 mol.

----------


## Epis

Lūk jaunais "Godīgais"   ::  aprēķins ja pV=nRT tad p=nRT/V 
ja n=1mols tad
1litram
Psākuma (uz zemes)=8.314*273/0.001=2269722 Pa (tas nekas ka uz zemes ir 1atm. bet rēķina pēc "godīgā"aprēķina) 

P1 = 8.314=373/0.001=3101122
Gāzes esošā enerģija uz zems pie 0 C
Ustart=2.5*8.314*273=5674.3 J 
U1 = 2.5*8.314*373=7752,8 J   (pie 100C gāzes enerģijja)
cilindram izplešoties tas ieņems tagat nevis 8litrus, bet gan 2litrus  ::  
P2=3101122*1/2^1.4=1175015 Pa
T2= 1175015*0.002/8.314=282,6K  (9,6C)
U2=2.5*8.314*282.6=5873.84 J

n= (Qsilda-Qdzese)/Qsilda  tākā man Qsilda = U1-Ustarts, bet Qdzese(U2) tika rēķināts pa taisno tad:

n=(U1-U2)/U1-Ustarts = (7752,8-5873, :: /(7752,8-5674,3)=1879/2078,5=0.9*100= 90% URĀAA  

nu ko acīm redzot tas tā nevar būt, bet kur tad ir tā kļūda ??? 
man liekās ka kļuda ir tajā P2 aprēķinā kur es ņēmu P1 spiedienu, jo vecajā aprēķinā es ņēmu P1-Pzeme, tādejādi arī sanāca tie 54%, bet ja šādi rēķināt ir pareizi tad man sanāk 90% tas ir 2xlabāk par 54%  ::

----------


## Velko

1 mols jebkuras gāzes normālos apstākļos (domāts pie normāla Zemes atmosfēras spiediena un 0*C) aizņem 22.4 L tilpuma. Tā ka 1L salīdīs tie paši 0.0446 moli.

Par "godīgo" aprēķinu - ar to vēl darba cikls nav beidzies. Tev tagad jādabū atpakaļ gaiss 2269722 Pa spiedienā un 273 K temperatūrā - t.i. jāsaspiež un jādzesē.

----------


## karloslv

Pirmkārt, es nepareizi uzrakstīju, ka mans aprēķins bija pie 1 litra. Tas bija pie kaut kāda tilpuma x, taču tas nemaina rezultātu (efektivitāti), svarīgi ir tikai, cik reižu gāze izplešas. Tas gan maina siltuma daudzumus.

Otrkārt, pilnīgas muļķības, ka Qdzese ir U2. Padomā pats, tev jāatdzesē gāze no 9,6 C līdz 0 C. Tātad, jāsamazina tās iekšējā enerģija no 5874 līdz 5674, Qdzese = 200 J.

Treškārt, tev nav nojēgas par to, kas ir CIKLS. Tas, ko tu aprakstīji, bija tikai process, kurā 
1) mums kaut kādā mistiskā kārtā ir dota gāze 23 atm spiedienā
2) mēs to uzkarsējam, ļaujam pabīdīt virzuli, atdzesējam
3) gāzi tagad 11 atm spiedienā izlaižam ārā???? 
4) ko nu???
5) kur dabūt atkal gāzi 23 atm spiedienā?
6) kā atbīdīt virzuli atpakaļ?

----------


## Epis

> 1 mols jebkuras gāzes normālos apstākļos (domāts pie normāla Zemes atmosfēras spiediena un 0*C) aizņem 22.4 L tilpuma. Tā ka 1L salīdīs tie paši 0.0446 moli.
> 
> Par "godīgo" aprēķinu - ar to vēl darba cikls nav beidzies. Tev tagad jādabū atpakaļ gaiss 2269722 Pa spiedienā un 273 K temperatūrā - t.i. jāsaspiež un jādzesē.


 Beidzot ar moliem viss skairs  ::  

Tehniski ja es to "Godīgo"aprēķinu pārnesu uz to 0.0446 molu tad es tāpat dabūnu savus ap 90% enerģijas kad cilindrs izplešās.
     Par to gāzes tālāko ceļu (saspiešanu un dzesēšanu) tad ja tas patērā pārāk daudz enerģijas tad priekškam tas vispār ir jādara, metam gāzi ārā, lai daba pate viņu atgriež sākotnējā stāvoklī, un sūknējam iekšā nākošo litru gaisa  ::  un tā IR PIERĀDĪTS (ar formulām) ka ir iespējams (bez berzes, un termo zudumu cilindrā) 90% gaisa dzinējs  ::  pie nosacījuma ka nav nekādu papildus X formulu, kas to efektivitāti varētu samazināt. 

Es īstanībā tagat nezinu ko lai tālāk dara, jātaisa tas gaisa dzinējs vai ?

----------


## dmd

kā cilvēks, kas ir darbinājis sterlinga dzineju, varu pačukstēt priekšā: nav vērts, nepūlies. nekas diži labs un jaudīgs tas nav.

----------


## zzz

Abet noteikti jaataisa, padomaa,taa nav joka lieta - ar vienu veezienu esi apgaazis nafig gan fiziku kaa zinaatni, gan visus niikuliigos inzhenierus kas bijushi pirms epja un nav iedomaajushies izpuust gaisu nafig aaraa atmosfeeraa.  :: 

Probleeminja gan parastaa - epis sareekjinaajis fignju atkal.

Un taatad formulinja ar kuru tu reekjini ieguuto darbu ir pareiza apstaakljiem kad aareejais spiediens ir 0. Ja tu savu epja dzineeju numur 2 reekjinaatu kaa termodinamikaa pienjemts - nosleegta cikla veidaa, tad to pielietot vareetu, jo darbu ko tu pazaudee izpleshoties pret amosfeeras spiedienu tu dabuu atpakalj kaa bonusu spiezhot kopaa savu gaazi - tie abi kompenseejaas un okei driikstam uzskatiit ka ir pilniigi vienalga kas ir aarpusee.

Tachu ja epis staajaas pozaa un pazinjo ka vinjam vispakaart ir bezgaliiga atmosfeera un vinsh kad vajag pagraabs no taas litru gaazes un kad nevajag puutiis araa un neko nespiediis, tad nekur nespruksi - no lietderiigaa darba jaanoreekjina nost tas darbs ko tu esi pateereejis izpleshoties pret atmosfeeras spiedienu. Dotajaa gadiijumaa - W=p*(V2-V1)

Iisteniibaa ir pilniigi vienalga peec kuras metodes reekjinaat - galarezultaats ir viens un tas pats, darbs, ko epja dzineejs pazaudee atmosfeeras spiediena deelj ir ekzakti ekvivalents darbam, kas buutu jaapateeree izotermiski saspiezhot to gaisu atpakalj.

----------


## karloslv

zzz, atmosfēras spiediens ir vēl puse no problēmas. Pie pietiekami lieliem darba spiedieniem tā ietekme būs minimāla. Taču Epis nez kāpēc iedomājas, ka kāds viņam piegādās gaisu 23 atm spiedienā na haļavu. Es arī varu izgudrot mūžīgo enerģijas avotu, ziniet, vajag tikai ieurbties naftas vadā.

----------


## Epis

Tādēļ es vēlreiz saku iedodat man reālās formulas ar kurām var aprēķināt īsto efektivitāti uz ZEMES !!!! nevis uz mēnes.

Tātad beigās jāsecina tas ka šitās visas formulas ir domātas priekš Menes aprēķiniem, bet ne priekš zemes cilvēkiem, tākā es dzīvoju uz zemes tad man vaig Zemes formulas. 
Vai kāds visā Latvijā zin kā pareizi jārēķina tas spiediens un darbs uz zemes ???

----------


## zzz

Nu peedeejaa postaa epis daragusha saka ka ir reekjinaajis ar 0.0446 moliem, tas ir tik cik jau nu vinjam pienaaksies no atmosfeeras normaalajaa spiedienaa (priecejoshi ka shis pamazaam iemaniijies lietot kalkulaatoru. Ponjas par formulaam un to fizikaalo buutiibu apakashaa gan pagaidaam taa nevisai)

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā, reti laba diskusija sanākusi par termodinamiku. Ar makro detaļam, virzuļiem un vienu enerģijas avotu nekādi brīnumprocenti nesanāks, sevisķi, ja grib iegūt elektrību, nevis siltumu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> . Ponjas par formulaam un to fizikaalo buutiibu apakashaa gan pagaidaam taa nevisai)


 
by Epis on Sun Mar 16, 2008 3:02 pm Re: Siltuma pārvēšana elektrībā. Nu paskaties uz sākuma datumu!!!!  Pāris dienās visu apgūt?

----------


## karloslv

Raimonds, atšķir varbūt pamatskolas un vidusskolas fizikas mācību grāmatu

----------


## karloslv

Epi, es izrēķināju visu priekšā. Kas tev nepieleca, ko tu brēc - iedodiet taču reālās formulas? Reālās, reālās. Tas, ko izrēķināju, ir pareizi, un pieņēmumus un ierobežojumus arī uzrakstīju.

----------


## zzz

> Tādēļ es vēlreiz saku iedodat man reālās formulas ar kurām var aprēķināt īsto efektivitāti uz ZEMES !!!! nevis uz mēnes.
> 
> Tātad beigās jāsecina tas ka šitās visas formulas ir domātas priekš Menes aprēķiniem, bet ne priekš zemes cilvēkiem, tākā es dzīvoju uz zemes tad man vaig Zemes formulas. 
> Vai kāds visā Latvijā zin kā pareizi jārēķina tas spiediens un darbs uz zemes ???


 epi beerninj, tev tak jau teicu - tu vari ignoreet aareejo spiedienu ja reekjini savu dzineeju pilna cikla veidaa.

Negribi pilnu ciklu - tad jaanoreekjina nost darbs ko pazudee atmosfeeras spiediena deelj, formulu biju tev uzrakstiijis.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Raimonds, atšķir varbūt pamatskolas un vidusskolas fizikas mācību grāmatu


 Parādi Latvijas interneta saitos 1 (vienu) diskusiju, kur šie jautājumi ir šādā jautājumu un atbilžu formā apskatīti.  Gribi teikt, ka forums bez šīs diskusijas būtu labāks????? 

Parunājam ka par 200% siltumsūkņa- koģenerācijas sistēmā   ::

----------


## Epis

Man tā arī likās pēc loģikas ka tā tam vaidzētu būt ap 54%

tātad beidzot ZZZ ir pateicis ka tas 54% aprēķins ir 100% pareiz un paties pie tādiem un tādiem ideāliem zemes apstākļiem un darbības (nerēķinam darbu ko veic cilindrs lai izpūstu karsto gaisu ārā no trubas) ja? 

54% - kādi 10%(berzes zudumi) = 44% nu tas jebkurā gadījumā ir 2x labāk nekā esošie dzinēji kas iet ap 20-25% un + manējais variants strādās ar minemālām tempertūras starpībām (tikai 100C) tas ir ļoti ļoti maz un ja uz zemes vasarā reti ka ir vairāk par 34C tad tas nozīmē ka MAX darba tempertūra būs 134-150C, pēc šiem datiem un zemajiem spiedieniem, var patiešām uztaisīt reālu dzinēju no super krutiem matreāliem ar zemu berzi+labi izolātori, domāju ka tādu matreālu var atrast, 
jo tik zemās tempertūrās un zemos spiedienos var skatītes arī uz Plastmasu matreāliem  ::  vispār domāju ka par cilindru varētu eksperimenta nolūkā paņemt kādu parasto kanalizācijas lieldiametra plastmasas cauruli, domāju ka 100C viņa izturēt varētu, un par karstā gaisa sildītāju izmantot kādu veco CPU proča dzesētāju (ar visu ventilātoru lai veicinātug gaisa apmaiņu  :: , līdz ar to tiktu atrisināta problēma par gaisa lēno silšanu (tie dzesētāji ir tā domāti priekš 100W ir arī tādi kas var 150-200W dzesēt tākā izvēle ir ļoti liela (un pašam nekas jau jātaisa)

kā gēnerātor izmantot soļu motoru (labākais Lētākais magnētu motors kāds vien pasaulē ir  ::  tas jau ir pierādīts topikā stepper VS servo  :: )  slēgs motoru pa taisno bez tranzsmisījas

----------


## Velko

Neaizmirsti vēl kontroles shēmu uz Cyclone 3 ielikt  ::

----------


## Epis

Vienīgā problema taisot tādu motoru būs kur lai dabūn tos elektroniskos vārstus(kas patērā maz enerģijas), man tādu vienu tikai vaidzētu ?? 




> Parunājam ka par 200% siltumsūkņa- koģenerācijas sistēmā


 Šito gan es tagat vairs nesaprotu, kā tas sanāk ka ar mehānisku spēku spiežot X tilpumu gaisa mēs dabūnam vairāk siltuma nekā mehāniskās energījas tika ielikts iekšā. 

man liekās ka viņi tos 200% rēķina pēc elektrības cenām, ka izmantojot elektrību sanāk iegūt 3x vairāk siltumu nekā par to pašu naudu kāda ir siltuma enerģijas cena (piemēram malkas, dabas gāzes utt.)

----------


## zzz

> . Ponjas par formulaam un to fizikaalo buutiibu apakashaa gan pagaidaam taa nevisai)
> 
> 
>  
> by Epis on Sun Mar 16, 2008 3:02 pm Re: Siltuma pārvēšana elektrībā. Nu paskaties uz sākuma datumu!!!!  Pāris dienās visu apgūt?


 Kur probleema? Izlieliities un kvadraatinjus ar procentiem no griestiem saziimeet vareeja bez jebkaadaam maaciishanaam, tagad ko, suudi iestaajushies?  ::

----------


## zzz

> Man tā arī likās pēc loģikas ka tā tam vaidzētu būt ap 54%
> 
> tātad beidzot ZZZ ir pateicis ka tas 54% aprēķins ir 100% pareiz un paties pie tādiem un tādiem ideāliem zemes apstākļiem un darbības (nerēķinam darbu ko veic cilindrs lai izpūstu karsto gaisu ārā no trubas) ja?


 
Fig epi- daarguminj, tavs saakotneejais 54% apreekjins ir fignja taapeec ka vienkaarshi ir nepilniigs/nepabeigts - nav iekljauti darba zaudeejumi uz gaazes atpakalj saspieshanas vai atmosfeeras spiediena pretdarbiibas reekjina. (vari njemt vienu vai otru, tas ir pilniigi vienalga) 

Tachu es nepavisam nekaadi negrasos tevi atrunaat no dzineeja izgatavoshanas un pat veel vairaak visaadiigi atbalstu to - kameer buuveesi tikmeer cerams mazaak murgosi pa forumu un ja saprashana neiet caur galvu, tad lai iet caur rocinjaam.

----------


## Epis

> Kur probleema? Izlieliities un kvadraatinjus ar procentiem no griestiem saziimeet vareeja bez jebkaadaam maaciishanaam, tagad ko, suudi iestaajushies?


 To shēmu es ieliku "by Epis on Thu Mar 13, 2008 6:35 pm" tātad ir pagājušas 7 dienas kopš pirmās idejas un faktiski tas nebīj apglvojums ka tas tā strādā bet ga JAUTĀJUMS vai tā kautkas var strādāt:
"Cik tas ir reāli ??"

Lielāko daļu visa šā Topika es esu izdarījis tikai pāris apgalvojumus, lielākā daļa ir jautājumi vai tas ir tā?,kāpēc tā? un tā tālāk, un tie apgalvojumi kurus izdarīju bīj no tām jūsu atbildēm, tākā kādas atbildes tādi secinājumi, ja pašā topika sākumā Velko būtu ielicis to aprēķinu tad iespējams nebūt vajadzīgi kādi 100-130 posti kamēr nonākam pie kādām formulām, un pa vidu kārtējais kašķis par Carnot efektivitātes formulu, ja kas tad pēdējais arpēķins šo formulu 100% apgāž, un tā ir derīga tikai uz mēnes !

----------


## Raimonds1

> Vienīgā problema taisot tādu motoru būs kur lai dabūn tos elektroniskos vārstus(kas patērā maz enerģijas), man tādu vienu tikai vaidzētu ?? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Šitas jāsaprot tā, ka ir 2 enerģijas avoti - kurināmais un zeme, kurai atņemsim siltumu ar COP -4.   Analoģija - ja ir 1kW motoriņš ar kuru var aizbraukt uz geizeru un atvest tik karsta ūdens, kam tērētu 4kW sildīšanai, tad ar to 1kW motoriņu var atvest to siltumu no otra enerģijas avota.  It ka vairak, nekā terē devielu 4 reizes, bet viss OK, jo enerģiju ūdens sildīšanai terē otrs enerģijas avots.

----------


## zzz

daragusha epi tu pameegjini pa kluso apvaicaaties savam koleegjim Raimondam1, kaadas ir vinja domas par Karno formulu.  :: 

Kaa arii okei whatever, epim- daragusham joprojaam reegojas ka vinsh buutu apgaazis Karno cikla efektivitaates limitus un tagad jau taa pavisam pamatiigi - ar formulaam un taapeec ir pienjemts leemums taisiit dzineeju. Dzineeja taisiishana tiek katraa zinjaa atbalstiitaa  ::  ,taalabad epi daragusha turpmaaki taveejie murgi par termodinamikas teoriju ir nevajadziigi, shis topiks ir izstiepies jau sameeraa garsh, taapeec taisi jaunu, kuraa tu muus izklaideesi tieshi ar dzineeja praktisko konstrueeshanu (un teoriju tikai taadaa meeraa cik taa tieshi attiecas uz tavu konkreeti buuveejamo dzineeju, nav tur ko ar abstrakcijaam vairs kraameeties  ::  ).

----------


## a_masiks

> Lielāko daļu visa šā Topika es esu izdarījis tikai pāris apgalvojumus, lielākā daļa ir jautājumi vai tas ir tā?,


 vai drīkst palūgt precizēt:



> par Carnot efektivitātes formulu, ja kas tad pēdējais arpēķins šo formulu 100% apgāž, un tā ir derīga tikai uz mēnes !


 piemēram šis ir apgalvojums vai jautājums? Negribētu turpmāk nepamatoti Epim kaut ko pārmest... tāpēc būtu labi, ja būtu skaidrība.







> kā gēnerātor izmantot soļu motoru (labākais Lētākais magnētu motors kāds vien pasaulē ir  tas jau ir pierādīts topikā stepper VS servo )


 Hmmm.... zināma taisnība ir. Ja jau soļu dzinējs ir labākais motors - kāpēc gan tas nevarētu būt labākais ģenerātors? Iespējams, ka soļu motoram ir labākais efektivitātes %, tikai neviens nav iedomājies to parezi pielietot? Hmmm... a intereanti - kādu strāvu  domā iegūt no soļu motora?  Soļu motorus taču baro ar līdzstrāvu? Laikam arī ārā jānāk līdzstrāvai? Jeb maiņstrāvai? Es tur daudz neko nejēdzu... kā tev šķiet?  Un ģenerātora slēgumā arī izmantosi pussoļa režīmu? Tas varētu paaugstināt soļu motora efektivitāti...

----------


## Velko

> ja pašā topika sākumā Velko būtu ielicis to aprēķinu tad iespējams nebūt vajadzīgi kādi 100-130 posti kamēr nonākam pie kādām formulām


 Tie 100-130 posti bija nepieciešami, lai es saprastu, ka bez viena kārtīga aprēķina nebūs aršana.

Aršana nav vēljoprojām, lai tad tā arī pagaidām paliek - gaidu dzinēja fotogrāfijas un darbības mērījumu rezultātus.

Starp citu - lūk arī pielietojums: http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/science/03 ... index.html 
Ieliksi autiņā savu dzinēju un 10 megabaksi rokā  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Fizikas un programēšanas domāšanas atšķiribas varētu būt interesants temats.  Piemēram, ja programmēšanā piemeklē kaut kadu mainīgo vērtibu, ko ērtak likt programmā, tad ar Celsija un Kelvina skalām ta vis darīt nevar. Ta kā LV ir vairāk programmistu, kurus kaut kads tur BigDog robots algoritma vai risinamo problēmu līmenī i neinteresē, tas šo domāšanas veidu atšķirības un didaktiska pieeja varētu būt vērtīga tautsaimniecībai.  Un nav nekas slikts, ja , uzdodot jautājumus, kāds saprot, kas ir un kas nav termodinamika un Karno cikls.

----------


## karloslv

Raimond, kurš tad saprata? Ko tu vari komentēt kā balss no aizkadra, tagad notika šitā un tagad tā? Manuprāt idiņš paliek idiņš, skaidro, cik gribi. Ja epis katrā postā atkārto, ka viņš ir kaut ko revolucionāru izgudrojis un vēl joprojām tic, ka ir kaut ko apgāzis, tad te nav sarunas, un tas, kurš neko nezināja, pēc šīs putras izlasīšanas arī neko nezinās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir tāds mākslas veids, kā performance.  Būtība ir tāda, ka pats reakcijas un notikumu izraisītājs nav tik svarīgs kā tas, kas notiek pēc tam. Šajā gadījumā Epja uzdotie jautājumi tiešā veidā deva veselu skaidrojumu, principu, formulu praktisko pielietojumu kaudzi. Tas, ka mēs redzam procesu, ka programmētaja funktieris bišku traucē ""ilgo"" 7 dienu laikā saprast termodinamiku  patiesībā ir vērtīga pieredze pati par sevi, jo LV ir pietiekami daudz programmētaju, kuri neudrošināsies šitā te mācīties.

----------


## Epis

Ar to dzinēja būvi faktiski ir tā ka vaig to soļu motoru draiveri ar servo kontrolli savādāk to 90% efektivitāti no soļu motora dabūt ārā nevarēs, tākā varētu kautko būvēt kad būšu uztaisījis savu ciklon3 fpga plati, un tad vienalga vaidzēs, vēl kautkādu papildus Plati jo esošie soļu motoru draiveri nav domāti ģenerēšanai un servo kontollei, faktiski neviens no nopērkamajiem draiveriem nav ar ģenerēšanas funkciju apveltīts, tāka es neko nevaru uztaisīt kamēr nav attiecīgās elektronikas (+ spiediena sensori) vienīgais kas man ir, ir PT1000 termo sensors  :: .




> par Carnot efektivitātes formulu, ja kas tad pēdējais arpēķins šo formulu 100% apgāž, un tā ir derīga tikai uz mēnes !
> piemēram šis ir apgalvojums vai jautājums? Negribētu turpmāk nepamatoti Epim kaut ko pārmest... tāpēc būtu labi, ja būtu skaidrība.


 Tas ir pēc būtības pierādīts ar formulu ka efektivitāte gaisam var būt 54% tur pretī tā Cernot efektivitātes formula uzrāda tikai kādu 25%, faktiski es esu apgāzis formulu tādā ziņā ja viņa nepareizi tiek izmantota, ar to jāsaprot ka tā ir domāt priekš Mēnes apstākļiem nevis zemes, līdz ar to Viņu NEVAR izmantot reāli priekš ikdienas efektivitātes aprēķiniem, un no tā izriet :: šitā būs jau kā mana viedokļa Definīca (nevis apgalvojums) 
 ka Visi kas balsta savus zemes efektivitāte aprēķinus un deklarē ka nevar būt efektīvāka dzinēja par to kāds sanāk pēc Carnot formulas dziļi maldās, tas ka tā formula aptuveni patiešām varētu norādīt robežu pār kuru neviens zemes dzinējs nav tālāk ticis efektivitātē varētu tā būt, jo visi dzinēji kas līdz šim ir taisīti vienkārši nav uz to spējīg, un faktiski cilvēki ir izstrādājuši tādu kā ātro attaisnojumu visiem kas fizikā nav īspaši gudri (kā es), iebāzt šo formulu un pateikt: " tev draudziņ nekas nesanāks labāks par šo".
Apsalūtam vairākumam tā arī izrādās patiesība, jo viņi domā tāpat kā pārējie, un ja pārējie nav neko labāku uztaisījuši tad nav ko cerēt ka pats arī spēsi kautko labāku izdarīt. 
 beigas   ::

----------


## karloslv

Epi, TU TIEŠĀM ESI LOHS. P*zdec.

----------


## zzz

> beigas


 Shim topikam beigas, tachu uzvaroshss saakums jaunam, kuraa epis reaali taisiis iipasho gaisa dzineeju un visiem sabaaziis pa iistam!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vikings

> Un ģenerātora slēgumā arī izmantosi pussoļa režīmu?


 Es domāju vēl efektīvāks būtu mikrosoļu režīms. Vai pat FOC algorotms LOL  :: 




> Šajā gadījumā Epja uzdotie jautājumi tiešā veidā deva veselu skaidrojumu, principu, formulu praktisko pielietojumu kaudzi.


 Vot šitam gan piekrītu. Tiešām Epja topikos no cilvēkiem, kas zin daudz vairāk, es uzzinu daudz ko jaunu no viņu skaidrojumiem. Gan cepeškrāsnī, gan šeit.

----------


## dmd

epi, tu vēl joprojam ignorē faktu, ka uz mēness ir salīdzinoši silts, un nevar apgalvot arī, ka tur galīgi, galīgi nebūtu atmosfēras.
atvaino, bet varbūt reizēm nedaudz padomā pirms postēt? citādi baigās glupības visu laiku sanāk.

un jā arī es atsvaidzināju savas fizikas zināšanas un fizikas domāšanu. tādā ziņā šis topiks bija labs.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Tiešām Epja topikos no cilvēkiem, kas zin daudz vairāk, es uzzinu daudz ko jaunu no viņu skaidrojumiem. Gan cepeškrāsnī, gan šeit.


 Tāpēc, ka tiek uzdoti jautājumi.  Kā piemerot formulas, kas ir un kas nav pareizā skala, lielumi, principi, kāpēc nevar tā, bet var šitā.

----------


## a_masiks

> šitā būs jau kā mana viedokļa Definīca (nevis apgalvojums)


 Nu... visiem definīcija ir kā definīcija... definē kaut kādu principu vai likumsakarību.
Epja viedokļa_ Definīcija_... tb- kas tas tāds ir "Epja Viedoklis"? Nja... cenzētiem vārdiem grūti izveikt šo definīciju...
Jeb Epim ir savs viedoklis un šī ir Definīcija kas izriet no šī viedokļa? Un tas *nav* apgalvojums? Kas tad tas ir? Jautājums?
Paskaidro, lūdzams savus vārdus. Un dod skaidru atbildi par to, vai tas ir vai nav apgalvojums!
Jeb esi samuldējies nepajokam un esi sabāzts līdz pašiem tomātiem?

----------


## a_masiks

> Tāpēc, ka tiek uzdoti jautājumi. Kā piemerot formulas, kas ir un kas nav pareizā skala, lielumi, principi, kāpēc nevar tā, bet var šitā.


 ja tā nebūtu bezrezultāta bezjēga - es ar tam piekristu. var būt labāk ir izlasīt kādu labu grāmatu? /tieši to es taisos tūlīt darīt/
Nekad neesmu redzējis ka troļļošanās nestu ko citu kā tikai gandarījumu par oponenta salikšanu vai apsadiršanu smalkākā vai netik smalkā veidā. 
Izņemot ziņkāres apmierināšanu - kāds ir šī topika lietderības koeficents? Tie kuri mācēja lietot formulas -ko ieguva? Tie kuri mācēja lietot kalkulātoru - ko tie ieguva? Un ko ieguva tie, kas tā arī neko nesaprata? Tie kas neko nesaprata, ieguva pārliecību ka Karno cikls var būt nepareizs un termodinamikas zinātne kļūdaina. Tas *IR LABI?* Tas ir pozitīvi? Atbildi ar *jā* vai *nē*!

----------


## Velko

Es tak teicu, ka FPGA-i arī vieta atradīsies  :: 




> Fizikas un programēšanas domāšanas atšķiribas varētu būt interesants temats.


 Šitais mani ar' interesē. Daudzmaz pārzinot gan vienu, gan otru nozari kautkā neesmu pamanījis, kurā brīdī tumbleru pārslēdzu. Arī programmēšanā tā nemaz tik vienkārši nevar iebakstīt kautkādus cipariņus, piem., pointera mainīgajā un tad cerēt, ka kas labs sanāks.

----------


## zzz

> Ir tāds mākslas veids, kā performance.  Būtība ir tāda, ka pats reakcijas un notikumu izraisītājs nav tik svarīgs kā tas, kas notiek pēc tam.


 Nus didaktikjis Raimonds juutas apmierinaats ar topiku? Ko cits epjveidiigs shmurgulis no taa vareetu maaciities? Ka a) galvenais ir fantazeet un "uzdot jautaajumus", gan jau labie onkulji atbildees, b) ja pietiekoshi ilgi raudaat peec formulaam, tad labie onkulji taas arii uzrakstiis priekshaa (taa iisteniibaa ir vieniigaa pareizaa metode, ko visaa pasaulee izmanto jebkaadu iekaartu projekteeshanaa, pasham formulas maaciities un saprast ir lieka laika izskjieshana) c) labo onkulju formulas iisteniibaa ir muljkjiibas un diversija, vinjiem suudiigi ar fantaaziju, taapeec formulas ir nepareizas un domaatas tikai Meenesim d) Kelvina graadu vietaa var droshi likt Celsija, Faarenheita, shnjabja, kaa arii garuma vai platuma graadus peec veeleeshanaas  ::  Jaaizveelaas tie graadi no kuriem lielaaks rezultaats sanaak. e) pats galvenais - tuuliit mums nafig gaidaama revoluucija dzineejos ar epi kaa karogneseeju prieksgalaa.

>Kā piemerot formulas, kas ir un kas nav pareizā skala, lielumi, principi, kāpēc nevar tā, bet var šitā.

Nu kaa, epja formulu piemeeroshana un principi bija iespaidiigi, vai ne? A vaardinsh "nevar", no kurienes taadas muljkjiibas izraavi?

----------


## Raimonds1

Es nevaru iedomāties, ka neviens neko jaunu te neuzzināja.  Kā arī to, kāpēc neapspriedām koģenerācijas - siltumsūkņa 200% siltuma,  nitinola iespējamo izmantošanu, izmēru ierobežojumus austenīta- martensīta struktūrai un tās atmiņai, varinatu, kas gāzes ir 2 un reaģē pie viena spiediena un sadalas pie cita un vel so to.

Kas attiecas uz fiziku -- kad jārunā apr ideālam un reālām gāzēm viss ir kartībā, bet kad jāsastopas ar ideāli paklausigiem un  ne tik idealiem  sarunu biedriem, kas runā preti, uzdod jautājumus ....

Un tātad -  kur ir saits, kurā būtu diskusija par Karno ciklu un siltuma mašīnām Latvijā??????

----------


## karloslv

Tieši tā, Raimond, kur ir? Šī tavuprāt bija diskusija? Izskatās, ka esi nenormāli lepns par to.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā vienīgās publiski pieejamā Latvijas neta plašumu termodinamikas diskusijas dalībniekiem mums tiešām vajadzētu būt lepniem visiem bez izņēmuma!!!

----------


## zzz

> Es nevaru iedomāties, ka neviens neko jaunu te neuzzināja.  Kā arī to, kāpēc neapspriedām koģenerācijas - siltumsūkņa 200% siltuma,  nitinola iespējamo izmantošanu, izmēru ierobežojumus austenīta- martensīta struktūrai un tās atmiņai, varinatu, kas gāzes ir 2 un reaģē pie viena spiediena un sadalas pie cita un vel so to.


 Taapeec ka raimodinsh iisteniiba ir apmeeram taads pats muldeetaajs kaa epis, ar minimaalo atskjiriibu ka biskji pamatos ir ielauziijies? Rezultaataa vinsh var pa tuksho muldeet par plashaaku jautaajumu loku. Kas gan vienalga lielu atsauciibu neizraisa, jo ja epja bazaaru stilinsh briizhiem ir izklaideejoshi humoristisks, tad raimondinja - bezceriigi zanudnijs.

>Un tātad -  kur ir saits, kurā būtu diskusija par Karno ciklu un siltuma mašīnām Latvijā??????

A kam nahhh vinsh vajadziigs diskusijas veidaa? raimondinjam kur ziimeeties? Kaa arii, raimondinj tev tika uzdots tieshss jautaajums:  




> Izņemot ziņkāres apmierināšanu - kāds ir šī topika lietderības koeficents? Tie kuri mācēja lietot formulas -ko ieguva? Tie kuri mācēja lietot kalkulātoru - ko tie ieguva? Un ko ieguva tie, kas tā arī neko nesaprata? Tie kas neko nesaprata, ieguva pārliecību ka Karno cikls var būt nepareizs un termodinamikas zinātne kļūdaina. Tas *IR LABI?* Tas ir pozitīvi? Atbildi ar *jā* vai *nē*!


 Potrudites' otvetit'.

----------


## Epis

Atbilde Ir ieguvums vismaz man 

Es kopumā esu apmierīnāts ar saviem 54% jo tas ir gandrīz 2x vairāk nekā reāli dzīvē tākā ir uz ko tiekties lai dabūtu pēc iespējas vairāk no tiem 54%, un mana sākotnējā intuīcija ka teorētiski var dabūt vairāk par 50% mani nav pievīlusi (ar ideālo gāzi var dabūt visus 75%.

+ esu apmierīnāts arī ar to ka uzināju teorētisko maximumu kas ir 100% tikai reāli tas nav iespējams, no sākuma visi te mēģināja iestrāstīt ka teorētiski max. pa 25-30% vairāk dabūt nevar.

Pēc būtības esu saprastis kas ir kas un kā tas process notiek, un tas arī bīj tas ko gribēju noskaidrot. 

Tālāk lai kautko reāli uztaisītu ir jāpēta tā cilindra matreāli, siltumzudumi, un galvenais berzes problēma, ja tur izdodās atrast labu risinājumu tad patiešām var uztaiīt labu ģenerātoru ar virs >40% efektivitāti (mazāki lielumi mani neintresē, jo tad dzinējam nebūs jūtams pārsvars pār citiem pasules dzinējiem un to nevarēs saukt kā Nākošās paaudzes super dzinēju  ::  ).

Es tā arī nesapratu kā var tos 200% siltuma dabūt pieliekot tikai 100% darbu ? laikam ka bez kādām formulām un aprēķiniem es to sarpast nevaru. pa vaidzētu taisīt atsevišū topiku, jo tad jau sanāk paņemam siltumsūkni ieliekam tur 100W darba iegšutam 200W siltuma un tad ar tādu ideālo ģenerātoru no tiem 200W siltuma iegūstam 75% darbu jeb 150W darbu un beigās mums ir par 50W vairāk darba nekā iegūldījām, man kautkā šitas nelīmējās kopā, vai patiešām tas ir tā ??

----------


## Raimonds1

> Izņemot ziņkāres apmierināšanu - kāds ir šī topika lietderības koeficents? Tie kuri mācēja lietot formulas -ko ieguva? Tie kuri mācēja lietot kalkulātoru - ko tie ieguva? Un ko ieguva tie, kas tā arī neko nesaprata? Tie kas neko nesaprata, ieguva pārliecību ka Karno cikls var būt nepareizs un termodinamikas zinātne kļūdaina. Tas *IR LABI?* Tas ir pozitīvi? Atbildi ar *jā* vai *nē*!


 Potrudites' otvetit'.[/quote]

Situācija ir tāda , kāda ir :
http://forums.daripats.lv/viewtopic.php?t=386
protams, ka fizikas skolotājiem un ķīmijas skolotājiem slodze palika maza, viņiem vairs skolās nebija darba skolās palika maz šo skolotāju un viņi sāka meklēt darbu firmās Tā tas arī notika - skolās palika maz šo skolotāju - nu lūk ir pagājuši vairāk kā 10 gadi, un, teiksim, sabiedrības domāšana veidojās savādāk, ir pieprasījums pēc eksaktajiem priekšmetiem, bet cilvēki ir aizgājuši, viņi ir savās citās darba vietās un skolās mums trūkst šo skolotāju un, savukārt, nu, skolnieki ne labprāt dodas uz šīm specialitātēm, jo viņi ir redzējuši, ka viņu skolas laikā, kamēr viņi mācījās, šie priekšmeti tika atstāti otrajā plānā. 

Un nav to skolotaju, bet ir internets un iespējas da jebkuram taisīt labāku diskusiju par šo....

Un diez vai uz vairākuma orientēto domašanu un uz izvairīšanos no kritikas un da jebkādam grūtībām kāds izdarītu secinājumu, ka Karno ir aplams.

----------


## zzz

> Es tā arī nesapratu kā var tos 200% siltuma dabūt pieliekot tikai 100% darbu ? laikam ka bez kādām formulām un aprēķiniem es to sarpast nevaru. pa vaidzētu taisīt atsevišū topiku, jo tad jau sanāk paņemam siltumsūkni ieliekam tur 100W darba iegšutam 200W siltuma un tad ar tādu ideālo ģenerātoru no tiem 200W siltuma iegūstam 75% darbu jeb 150W darbu un beigās mums ir par 50W vairāk darba nekā iegūldījām, man kautkā šitas nelīmējās kopā, vai patiešām tas ir tā ??


 Khmmm epi pirmkaart tev jaataisa jauns topiks par reaalo dzineeja buuvnieciibu, nevis jaaturpina spamot shite. Otrkaart, nafiga tu vispaar tos savus jautaajumus uzdod? Nu atbildees tev - fig, nebuus banaanu un muuzhiigaa dzineeja. Prasiisi kaapeec? A skaidrojums sevii ietvers Meeness formulas un pat varbuut Karno formulu arii. Taalaak ta kas? Jeb gribi sagaidiit atbildi: jaa, uraa, uz priekshu, epi, kaa mees visi neiedomaajaamies ka muuzhiigo dzineeju ir tik vienkaarshi uztaisiit!!!! ?

----------


## zzz

Politiskos bazaarus  izlaid, vinji nahren nevienam neinteresee. Un taatad epis diskusijaa ir "pieraadiijis" (vienkaarshiem katram idiotam populaari saprotamiem vaardiem, bez mociishanaas ar formulaam) ka Karno cikls ir fignja. raimondinja attieksme pret to? Pozitiiva, atbalstosha? 




> Situācija ir tāda , kāda ir :
> http://forums.daripats.lv/viewtopic.php?t=386
> protams, ka fizikas skolotājiem un ķīmijas skolotājiem slodze palika maza, viņiem vairs skolās nebija darba skolās palika maz šo skolotāju un viņi sāka meklēt darbu firmās Tā tas arī notika - skolās palika maz šo skolotāju - nu lūk ir pagājuši vairāk kā 10 gadi, un, teiksim, sabiedrības domāšana veidojās savādāk, ir pieprasījums pēc eksaktajiem priekšmetiem, bet cilvēki ir aizgājuši, viņi ir savās citās darba vietās un skolās mums trūkst šo skolotāju un, savukārt, nu, skolnieki ne labprāt dodas uz šīm specialitātēm, jo viņi ir redzējuši, ka viņu skolas laikā, kamēr viņi mācījās, šie priekšmeti tika atstāti otrajā plānā. 
> 
> Un nav to skolotaju, bet ir internets un iespējas da jebkuram taisīt labāku diskusiju par šo....
> 
> Un diez vai uz vairākuma orientēto domašanu un uz izvairīšanos no kritikas un da jebkādam grūtībām kāds izdarītu secinājumu, ka Karno ir aplams.

----------


## dmd

tie liekie vati tiek paņemti no kāda cita avota, kurā jau tā enerģija ir ielikta. bija jau te piemērs: ņemam mazu 50 vatu sūknīti un iesūknējam karsto ūdeni no geizera radiatories, kur tas atdod teiksim 250vatus siltuma. kopējā bilance? iegūti "lieki" 200 vati enerģijas.

ja pareizi saprotu, tad siltumsūkņa gadījumā tas ir biki sarežģītāk

----------


## zzz

> Atbilde Ir ieguvums vismaz man 
> 
> Es kopumā esu apmierīnāts ar saviem 54% jo tas ir gandrīz 2x vairāk nekā reāli dzīvē tākā ir uz ko tiekties lai dabūtu pēc iespējas vairāk no tiem 54%, un mana sākotnējā intuīcija ka teorētiski var dabūt vairāk par 50% mani nav pievīlusi (ar ideālo gāzi var dabūt visus 75%.
> 
> + esu apmierīnāts arī ar to ka uzināju teorētisko maximumu kas ir 100% tikai reāli tas nav iespējams, no sākuma visi te mēģināja iestrāstīt ka teorētiski max. pa 25-30% vairāk dabūt nevar.
> 
> Pēc būtības esu saprastis kas ir kas un kā tas process notiek, un tas arī bīj tas ko gribēju noskaidrot.


 Vapros rebrom raimondinjam - nu re, epis sheitan ir smuki izklaastiijis KO tieshi vinsh ir "uzzinaajis". Juuties apmierinaats ar SHAADU rezultaatu? (atgaadinaajums - epis bazaaree par savu gaisa dzineeju, kursh straadaa 273/373 K un kuram vinsh ir paregjojis teoreetisko epja lietderiibas koeficientu 54%)

----------


## zzz

Vai teiksim aprakstiisim to situaaciju shaadi: Pie investora raimondinja, kursh ir plashi paziistams ar savaam patriotiskajaam ruupeem par hi tech un innovaaciju attiistiibu Latvijaa, atnaak hitech izgudrotaajs epis ar 54% gaisa dzineeja projektu. Ko tieshi hitech investors raimondinsh dariitu ar hitech izgudrotaaju epi un vinja gaisa dzineeja projektu? Sarulleetu to un ciniski iebaaztu izgudrotaajam epim, kur saule neiespiid? Mestos buchot izgudrotaaju epi kaa Latvijas da i visas pasaules energjeetikas glaabeeju? Apspriestu ar izgudrotaaju epi 200% siltuma suuknjus un suudiigo situaaciju ar fizikas izgliitiibu skolinjaas (a ar dzineeju ta ko)? Citi varianti?

----------


## Raimonds1

vai 3z varētu palikt pie vienotas formas, kā mani saukt?   :: 

Nē, nav 100% atbalstoša Epja plāniem! Bet ir atbalstoša tam, ka te ir padsmit lapas, bet daripats - puslapa!

Tas, ka kādā forumā nevar notikt normāls strīds nav mana , bet sabiedrības problēma un tas , ka vienīgais, kurš uzdod strīdīgus jautājumus par fizikas  pamatiem ir Epis, atkal nav ne Epja, ne mana, ne 3z, ne foruma, bet gan sabiedrības problēma.  Un arī tas, ka BigDog algoritms un risināmās problēmas nevienu īpaši neinterese atkal nu nav mana problēma.  Tas, ka šī publiski pieejamā disusija ir vienīgā tāda par termodinamikas pamatiem nav Epja vai 3z vai foruma, bet gan Latvijas kā valsts problēma.

Ar to siltumsūkni ir ta -  grozies ka gribi, ja vinš taisa 4 kilovatus siltuma no 1 kilovata elektrības, tad viņš tos uztaisīs gan no hesa, gan koģenerācijas gan da jebkada kilovata. Un pa vadiem zudīs mazāk enerģijas, nekā pa siltuma trubām. Un dublēta sistema, kurā iespejami abi apkures veidi var uztaisīt sistemu, kas siltuma jaudu var nomest no 200% pilnas jaudas, kad visa elektrība tiek patēreta siltumsūkna kompresorā un 50% plikas koģenerācijas siltuma jaudas, kad sildās tikai ar ģeneratora dzeses siltumu. Elementāri un vienkarši!

----------


## zzz

Tu raimondinj otmazivajeshsja no tieshiem jautaajumiem un atkal politiskaas hujnjas raksti.

Veelreiz tie pashi:

Juuties apmierinaats ar epja veikto Karno teoreemas apgaazshanu un un to ko vinsh juutas "iemaaciijies" un "sapratis"?

(Tas ka tu esi apmierinaats ar bazaaru kopapjomu mani neizbriina, kaa jau mineeju tavs niks ir redzeets arii citos forumos, voobschem raimondinsh ir internetatkariigais ar zaskoku tieshi uz spamoshanu pa forumiem)

Seezhot biskji atbildiigaakaa poziicijaa kaa forumu muldeetaajs, hipoteetiski kaa investors , ko dariitu ar epja gaisa dzineeja izgudrojumu?

----------


## darvins

draugam - sirdi;
bērniem - labu piemēru;
tēvam - godinošu cieņu;
mātei - iespēju ar tevi lepoties;
sievai - bijīgu mīlestību;
sev pašam - domas un pašcieņu;
padotajiem - labestīgu stingrību;
visiem ļaudīm - labus darbus. 

Arvīds Kalme

----------


## Raimonds1

Neinvestētu, ieteiktu doties uz laboratoriju.
Bet mēs varētu doties uz Riebīgo izgudrotāju topiku!

----------


## Velko

> Bet mēs varētu doties uz Riebīgo izgudrotāju topiku!


 No, for FSM's sake!!! Termodinamikas aprēķini vēl joprojām nav beigušies. Tas, ka mūsu "izgudrotājs" sarēķināja "dikti labu" lietderības koeficientu nenozīmē to, ka to nevajadzētu "neatkarīgi" pārrēķināt. Mēs visi (nu vismaz saprātīgā daļa no mums) jūt, ka tur ir sviests. Bet konkrēti skaitļi derēs labāk...

----------


## darvins

Tieshaam dereetu pilnais apreekjins dzineejam zemes apstaakljos.

Ok, var jau visam sisties cauri un caur savu pieredzi ieguut zinaashanas, bet ir lietas, taa pati elementaaraa matemaatika, kuras Mums iemaaciija, nevis pashi sitaamies cauri.

----------


## karloslv

Varbūt mans posts nez kādu iemeslu dēļ bija neredzams vai vērā neņemams, bet manuprāt es aprēķināju efektivitāti ciklam izohorisks-adiabātisks-izohorisks-adiabātisks. Pie dzesētāja/sildītāja temperatūrām 273K/373K sanāca 24%, kas ir tuvu teorētiski maksimālajam 26,8%. Kādi vēl tur Zemes apstākļi nebija ņemti vērā? Gravitācija? Kontinents un augstums virs jūras līmeņa? Tad drīzāk pirmais aprēķins ("mēness") bija na graņi ņevazmožnava - gribētu gan redzēt, kur var atrast gāzi 0K temperatūrā. Turklāt vēl tieši gāzi.

----------


## Velko

> Varbūt mans posts nez kādu iemeslu dēļ bija neredzams vai vērā neņemams, bet manuprāt es aprēķināju efektivitāti ciklam izohorisks-adiabātisks-izohorisks-adiabātisks.


 Aprēķināji, protams. Tomēr Epis maina procesa parametrus tik ātri, ka aprēķini netiek līdzi. Te gāzes daudzums ir 1 mol, te 0.04464 mol, te sākuma spiediens ir 101325 Pa, te pēkšņi 2269722 Pa. Beigu tilpums ir 8L, un tad pēkšņi vairs tikai 2L. 

Gribētos, protams, no paša "izgudrotāja" dzirdēt precīzus pēdējās (tās, kuras "efektivitāte" ir 54%) konstrukcijas parametrus. Tad arī varētu normāli aprēķināt.

----------


## a_masiks

Bezcerīgi. Diskusija un forums nav tā vieta un tas veids, kā būtu jāiemācās tās zināšanas kuras ir JĀIEZUBRĀS /tb -jāiemācās/. Neredzu nekādu jēgu diskutēt par reizrēķina tabulas pareizību. Nu Epis saka ka viņam 2x2=5. Pofig. Kas man no tā? Lai viņš rēķina kā grib. Ne uztaisīs, ne sarēķinās. Tikai saražos sevišķi daudz muļķigus postus Raimondam par prieku. Grib tikt skaidrībā? Priekš tam ir Rīgas Tehniskā Universitātes vakarnieku plūsma. Sēdi, mācies, lāpi iepriekšējās izglītības actātos caurumus. Negribi? Nu tad norij lauzni!

PS - offtops Raimondam par prieku: Raimonds nav pirmais tuvredzīgais, kas visās nelaimēs vaino valsti.  1995 gadā izglītībā eksaktās zināšanas pazemoja vairāku objektīvu iemeslu dēļ. Viens iemesls bija nacionālais naivums kas balstījās atmodas mītā par dievzemītes neskarto dabu un bāleliņu morāli-garīgo potenciālu, kuru   atpestām rokām gaida rietumu tehnokrātiskā sabiedrība. Otrs, svarīgākais iemesls ir tajos gados straujā lielrūpnīcu likvidēšana. VEFs, RRR, Komutātors, Alfa... visas viņas barojās no krievijas militārā pasūtījuma. Ražoja diezgan novecojušu kara tehniku par diezgan lielām naudiņām. Sadzīves tehnikai, kā jau blakus produktam kvalitāte un tehniskais risinājums nožēlojams un nekonkurētspējīgs. Augsti kvalificēti strādnieki un inženieri pārpludina bomžu, bezdarbnieku un veikalu pārdevēju rindas. Jābūt sevišķi apdauzītam idiotam, lai šādā situācijā ietu mācīties kādu tehnisko specialitāti, zinot ka vienīgā rūpnīca kurā ir nepieciešama šī specialitāte - tiek likvidēta. Tas ka tagad savajadzējās... nu un kas? Cik tad vajag to speciālistu? Ir kāda lielrūpnīca, kas spējīga savākt katru gadu kaut vai vienas augstskolas vienas specialitātes vienu kursu? A nahrena tad iet mācīties, ja nezini - būsi kādam vajadzīgs, iļi nē?
Tas tā... pārdomas par izglītību, jo mans puika tagad elektroniku tehniskajā koledžā mācās... Privātajām sīkfirmām it kā vajag tos speciālistus...bet - vajag jau gatavus, zinošus, ar pieredzi bet ar pieticīgām samaksas prasībām. Neviena sīkfirma vai liels uzņēmums nav gatavi investēt ne kapeiku izglītībā lai audzinātu sev vēlamās specialitātes kadrus... jo paši īsti nezin - kas rītu būs... da ij naudiņa kam citam vairāk vajadzīga...
Tad nu naf ko īdēt uz valdību vai valsti. Spogulī paskaties - tur arī redzēsi atbildīgo par tekošo stāvokli. Nepatīk? Neskaties. Bet tad arī neīdi.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.keveney.com/Engines.html
http://mamma16.mamma.com/Mamma?cookie=1 ... ma&index=1
http://mamma16.mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1 ... gines+work
http://mamma16.mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1 ... gines+work
http://www.stirlingengine.com/
atradu šādus tādus materiālus, ko palasīt...

Es jau teicu, ka Bauskā, Liepājā vai sazin kur vēl šāda diskusija klātienē nav un nebūs pieejama. Bet te tā ir pieejama.  Brauksi uz kādu miestu, kur ir 2 vai 3 skolnieki, kurus interesē Karno?

----------


## zzz

Tu raimondinj taa arii izvairies atbildeet - ja Bauskas vai Liepaajas 2-3 skolnieki apguus taadas pat "zinaashanas" par Karno kaa epis sheitan tad tu uzskatiisi ka kaads veertiigs meerkjis tautas izgliitoshanaa ir sasniegts? Figase, na kogo rabotajesh, raimondinj? Tochna ne Latvijas labaa.

Pavelkot striipu.

raimondinsh regulaari murgo politiskaas hujnjas kaa Latvijaa vajag skoleeniem labaak maaciit fiziku uttt. Te vinjam bija ekzemplaars izgliitoshanai - epis - fig, raimondinsh pazinjo ka vinsh epi netaisaas izgliitot jo shis nav jeedzienus apguvis un vispaar moja hata s kraju. Sleedziens: raimondinja murgi par vinja ruupeem par izgliitiibu ir atsaldeeta liekuliiba, domaata,aciiredzami, tikai taa, lai paziimeetos.

raimondinsh taapat regulaari murgo politiskaas hujnjas par to kaa vajag atbalstiit innovaacijas un izgudrojumus uttt. Nu reku shim epis celj revolucionaaru izgudrojumu priekshaa - gaisa dzineeju ar 54% epja lietderiibas koeficientu un fig raimondinsh nihera izgudrojumu neatbalsta un vispaar teelo beigtu zivi taa sakaraa. Ko, nesmukais piemeers  ka izgudrojumi meedz buut arii taada veida, kurus vajag nevis atbalstiit, bet iebaazt miskastee jo aatraak jo labaak, un tas nesaskan ar raimondinja-maijpukjiites paarlieciibu?

----------


## marisviens

Droshi vien klaatesoshie sho to ir internetaa paluukojushies. Varbuut kaads maniija normaalaa paardoshanaa stirlinga dzineeju, kuru var praktiski izmantot, ne tikai luukoties, kaa ripulinjsh griezjas?

----------


## dmd

zzz, vai patiešām tev liekas, ka pats labākais, ko darīt šajā forumā ir dirst uz raimondu? 
ne jau tāpēc ir forums radīts. un beigu beigās, ja forums degradējas, jo visi nerunā stingri par matemātiku un labāko bezsvina lodēšanas metodi, tad internets ir plašš, neviens netraucē uzbliezt jaunu forumu. 
ar domu, nu nepatīk, nekomentē. bet tu visu laiku met apvainojumus, ņem un kacini, protams, ka jebkura diskusija ātri vien pārveršas spamā. nu nepatīk tev epja ideja ar epjprocentiem, nu dievs ar viņu, epis nelien, teiksim tēmās par lampām ar savu fpegas dēli.

bet tāpēc jau nevajag saukt visus par idiotiem, kretīniem un nez ko vēl. neko labu tas neliecina. un tas, ka tev visticamakais ir taisnība nemaina faktu, ka vismaz pēdējā laikā izklausies pēc parasta dirsēja.

----------


## Epis

Es cik skatījos normālus lētus ap 1Kw dzinējus atrast nevarēju.

Jūs te sarakstījāt tik daudz ka īsti vairs nevrs nevar saprast par ko iet runa, tādēļ es arī uzrakstīšu par mīļāko tēmu izglītību  :: 
Par izgudrošanu:
Ir tā kā ir ja izgudrotāji nav vajadzīgi tad kāda jēga par tādu kļūt, ja nu vienīgi tas nav pašam vajadzīgs, kā piemēram man, ja viag tad izgudrojam, ja nevaig tad nav arī ko izgudrot, un piemēram kāda jēga man iet un mācītes fiziku 3-4 gadus ja man tikai tagat bišķi ievaidzējās pāris fizikas formulas, tākā ar to es gribu teikt ka ir jāmācās tas ko patiešām vaig nevis to kas nav vajadzīgs, un galvenais ir iemācītes mācītes patstāvīgi, lai var vajadzības gadījumā iemācītes to ko vaig. 

Faktiski, lai tādu dzinēju uztaisītu ir vaijadzīgas pārzināt 3-4 sfēras:
Fizika
mehānika
Elektronika
Programmēšana

Padomājat reāli vai to visu ir iespējamas izmācītes skolās,universitātēs ??? un cik gadus tas aizņems lai dabūtu diplomus visās šajās nozarēs. 

Un tad uzrodās jautājums vai vispār cilvēks var pārzināt tik daudz sfēras, atbilde ir nē, visu zināt nevar, bet ja iemācās tikai to ko vaig lai kautko izdarītu tad patiešām ir iespējams  uztaisīt to dzinēju, to var saukt par šauru specializāciju un zināt visu kas ir ar to saisīts, visos līmeņos  ::  

Tātad galvenais ir mācēt iemācīties ātri to ko vaig lai kautko reāli izdarītu.

----------


## Raimonds1

...Eksaktās izglītības problēmu analīze tiek saistīta ar populismu un politiku, lai gan šī problemātika ir galēji nepopulāra vidējā patērnieka vidē. 
turpinaajums
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2156&start=15

Tā kā šis topiks ir vienīgais diskusiju topiks par Karno, tad tā nu nekādi nav ne Epja, ne foruma, bet Latvijas problēma, kas, zinot kā ir ar pedagogiem, nav neko tādu izveidojusi.

Lai iemācītos labi vajag neta vidē veidot labo tekstu adrešu sarakstu un mācīties.  Kā arī izglītība sistēmai orientetis un tiem 3-4 klasē, kuri grib mācīties.

----------


## zzz

dmd, nepatiik - nelasi. Viss vienkaarshi, pielieto sevis pasha ieteikumus uz sevi. 

Kaa arii iipashie izgudrotaaju ekzemplaari shai forumaa laimiigaa kaartaa ir tikai divi - epis ar pilniigo bezfilmu pat elementaaros fizikas pamatos un raimondinsh, kursh fizikas pamatus mazliet zin, toties ir ar nobiideem uz politisku hujnju nepaartrauktu njaudeeshanu.

----------


## zzz

> Tātad galvenais ir mācēt iemācīties ātri to ko vaig lai kautko reāli izdarītu.


 Visu kas vajadziigs no termodinamikas epis pa aatro ir "iemaaciijies", dafai - tagad tik palikusi reaalaa 54% dzineeja taisiishana, pie taa nu nevajadzeetu sabremzeeties.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tā kā šis topiks ir vienīgais diskusiju topiks par Karno, tad tā nu nekādi nav ne Epja, ne foruma, bet Latvijas problēma, kas, zinot kā ir ar pedagogiem, nav neko tādu izveidojusi.


 Nekad neesmu sapratis - kaapec buutu jaataisa DISKUSIJU topiki par pieraadiitam teoreemaam, kuras praktiski pretendee uz aksiomu statusu? Teorija ir  zinaatniski pieraadiita, 200 gadu praksee sevi 100% apstiprinaajusi - kaads pamats to apstriideet vai diskuteet par to? Var diskuteet par pasja speejam saprast un pielietot sjo teoriju. Bet taa nebuus diskusija par teoriju, bet par pasja diskuteetaja aprobezjotiibu. Arii tad neredzu iemesla diskuteet, jo tas ir pasniedzeeja un skolnieka savstarpeeji risinaams jautaajums. Vot kaapec nav diskusiju par reizreekjina tabulu? Taa arii ir Latvijas probleema, ka nekur neviens nediskutee par reizreekjinu? Hrenova pedagogi nav taadu izveidojusji, jo vinju liimenis ir par zemu, a skolnieki ja arii juut ka nepiekriit reizreekjina rezultaatam - ir ar paaraak mazu uznjeemiibu lai veidotu sjaadu diskusiju? Var buut varam paluugt Raimondam vai Epim iesaakt diskusiju par reizreekjinu? Man arii skjiet, ka tur kaut kas nav laaga. Ljoti biezji sanaak ne tas rezultaats, kads butu vajadziigs. It sevisjkji algas un nodoklju apreekjinaa man liekas ka naf kaut kas riktiigi...

----------


## dmd

no otras puses stipri vairāk par 200 gadiem cilvēki ticēja, ka pasaule ir determinēta. Einšteins arī ticēja...

----------


## Raimonds1

Ok, laižam vaļā diskusiju par siltumsūkņa - koģenerācijas 200% siltuma enerģijas sistēmu.   :: 

Diskusijas ir vajadziga tāpēc, ka šī topika rezultātā tiem, kas nezina, bija iespēja saprast, ka:
1. Karno cikls apraksta siltuma mašīnas.
2. Kas ir mols gāzes.
3. Cik tilpuma tas mols normālā atmosfēras spiedienā aizņem.
4. pV=nRT ideālai gāzei, p1 x V = nRT1, p2 x nRT2 , un no tā lietderības koeficientu.
5. Kas notiek ar spiedienu, krītoties temperatūrai.
6. Kas ir izotermisks, izohorisks, adiabātisks process.
7. Kas ir vienatoma un divatomu gāzes.
8. Kādos apstakļos gāze dara darbu un kādos - nedara.
9. Kas ir un kas nav siltuma mašīnas cikls.
10. 101,325kPa =1Atm
11. utt utjpr

----------


## zzz

Kjeksiishus, blja raimondinj, pie punktiem, kurus daragusha epis tavupraat ir sekmiigi apguvis.

----------


## marisviens

Par stirlinga dzineeju - ar reizi peerkamo. Un kur Tu Epi esi redzeejis daargu ap 1kW/ Vareetu arii mazaku jaudu, piemeeram ~300W.

----------


## karloslv

> Aprēķināji, protams. Tomēr Epis maina procesa parametrus tik ātri, ka aprēķini netiek līdzi. Te gāzes daudzums ir 1 mol, te 0.04464 mol, te sākuma spiediens ir 101325 Pa, te pēkšņi 2269722 Pa. Beigu tilpums ir 8L, un tad pēkšņi vairs tikai 2L.


 Pareizi jau Tu saki, bet efektivitāte tādā ciklā patiesībā ir atkarīga tikai no kompresijas pakāpes (2 vai 8 vai cik nu tur).

----------


## Epis

karoči es beidzot sapratu kas par lietu ar to Carno formulas apgāšanu. šeit es rakstīju:



> Cernot efektivitātes formula uzrāda tikai kādu 25%, faktiski es esu apgāzis formulu tādā ziņā ja viņa nepareizi tiek izmantota, ar to jāsaprot ka tā ir domāt priekš Mēnes apstākļiem nevis zemes, līdz ar to Viņu NEVAR izmantot reāli priekš ikdienas efektivitātes aprēķiniem,


 Pareizi ir tas ka effektivitātes formula nepareizi tiek izmantota, bet par to Mēnesi tad es vēl nēsu rēķinājis to otru Carnot ciklu kur tas izstrādātais gais tiek saspiesta atpakaļ, līdz ar to Manam piemēram, dzinējam kurš izmanto tikai pusi Carnot cikla šī formula neder, un tie kas apgalvo ka visiem Dzinējiem, kas no siltuma dabūn darbu, šī formula ir paties Max efektivitātes rādītājs, dziļi maldās jo viņi nezin ka pastāv arī šādi pus carnot cikla dzinējs(vairākums ir tādu), teorētiski visi iekšdedzes dzinēji ir pusCarnot cikla dzinēji, jo tās izplūdes gāzes netiek atpakaļ saspiestas, viņas neviens neizmanto līdz ar to nevar šādiem dzinējiem pielietot šo formulu, tā ir derīga tikai un vienīgi priekš Pilnā Carnot Cikla dzinēja

Man liekās ka šitas ir precīzākais Carnot cikla efektivitātes definējums, par to kam viņš uzrāda patiesus ciparus un kam nepareizus, kādu es jebkad esu uzrakstījis  ::  
Tātad: 
Pilns Carnot cikls Formula Patiesa
Pus Carnot cikls Formula Nepatiesa

kādam ir ko teikt, piebilst, vai tas patiešām ir tā ??




> Raimondam vai Epim iesaakt diskusiju par reizreekjinu?


 Tas ir pārāk primitīvi, visi tač zin ka 2*2=4 un 2+2=4 tas izsaka visu un šī ir arī diskusījas beigas par reizrēķinu.

Diskutēt var par lietām kas ir grūti saprotamas pašos pamatos, ar sarežģitām formulām lielākai tautas daļai.

----------


## zzz

Paskjir diskusiju atpakalj - viss tev idiotam jau bija pateikts - gribi reekjinaat kaa pusi no cikla - skaiti nost darbu ko pazaudee atmosfeeras pretspiediena deelj - rezultaati buus pilniigi taadi pashi kaa korekti apreekjinot ciklu.

----------


## Epis

> Paskjir diskusiju atpakalj - viss tev idiotam jau bija pateikts - gribi reekjinaat kaa pusi no cikla - skaiti nost darbu ko pazaudee atmosfeeras pretspiediena deelj - rezultaati buus pilniigi taadi pashi kaa korekti apreekjinot ciklu.


 man liekās ka ir starpība satarp pilnu ciklu un pus ciklu, ja formula ir pilnam ciklam tad tā neder pus ciklam, jo pus cikls ir pavisam kas cits kas pilns cikls.
attiecīgi 
PilnsCikls != Puscikls
!=(nav vienāds)

----------


## zzz

Bez dailjliteratuuras epi. 

Atskaiti savam 54% gaisa dzineejam atmosfeeras spiediena deelj pazaudeeto darbu un paskaties cik paari paliks.

----------


## Epis

Par tiem Nopārkamajiem dzinējiem tad biju uzgājis kautkādus ar gāzi darbināmus Sterlin dzinējus (25%), tad vēl kautkādu jau tuvāk savam pielietojumam no saules enerģijas darbināmu (saules spoguļi koncentrē staru un darbina dzinēju) bet tam bīj baigi švakā efektivitāte ap 18% un pārējie bīj kautkādi spēļu modelīšu dzinēji, tākā neko  tādu normālu atradis netā es vēl nēsu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

ieliec linku

% no kā - no tā ko saņem tie kvadrātmetri spoguļa? 18% ir labi, salīdzināms ar fotogalvaniku

----------


## Epis

nevaru vairs atrast linku  :: .

Es apstījos kā citas firmas tos dzinējus taisa un dažām bīj īpatnējs ģenerātora risinājums, viņi motora vietā izmantoja lineāro motoru, tas ir tā ka uz paša virzuļa ir magnēti un pa malām pinumi un tādejādi ģenerē elektrību, faktiski šitas ir labākais variants kā savākt elektrību, un vienkārši uztaisāms, un galvenais ka lēts, jo cik tad maksā pāris magnēti un pāris metri vada  :: .

----------


## dmd

redzi vislielākais elektrības daudzums iegūstams, ja starp magnētu un spoli ir minimāls attālums. 
kā to var izpildīt cilindrā, nezinu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir tāds ladējams LED lukturis, kur magnēts ir spolē un to lukturi kratot, magnēts veic lineāru turp atpakaļ kustību un lādē kondensatoru.

Kā virzuļmotoram to nodrošināt, tur nedaudz japapdomā, ja teiksim ir 2 cilindri viens otram pretī, tad izslēdzot dzineju, pēc pedējas dzirksteles nebūs, kas grūž cilindru atpakaļ, kaut kā vins ir jāsabremzē, kloķa- klaņa ta nav!  Pāļu dzinējam ir vienkāršāk!




> Tikai ja tu ceri 2. TD likumu ciitiigi paarkaapt mikroliimenii un ieguut lietderiigu darbu, tad tik un taa nesanaaks.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Par to gan es nebūtu tik pārliecināts. Kvantu mehānika it kā ir tā, kas ir mazliet pretrunā 2TD.
> 
> Piemērs: divi atomi ideālā, slēgtā telpā. Nekur nakas nezūd, nekur nekas neuzrodas, projām neizstarojas. Katram atomam pieejams enerģijas līmenis /ja pareizi izsakos/ - 1,7 kvanti. T.i - atoms var noturēt 1 kvantu, var pieņemt vēl vienu, bet noturēt divus nevar - no otrā kvanta atoms atbrīvojas.
> Šai sistēmai piešķiram enerģiju - 3 kvantus. Jebkurā nulles izmēra laika sprīdī trešais kavnts atrodas pie viena vai otra atoma vai ceļā uz to. T.i -katrs no atomiem gadījuma raksturā uzlādējas un izlādējas ar 1 kvantu.  Laika sprīdī kas tiecas uz bezgalību mēs varam novērot ka abiem atomiem ir precīzi 1,5 kvanti. Bet jebkurā momentānā laika sprīdī - vienam ir 1 otram ir 2 kvanti.  /divas reizes vairāk un nenolīdzinās/.
> 
> ...


 Te varētu padomāt par analoģijam. Piemeram, kas varetu būt analoģisks tādam izotopa kodolam - kāds ekscentrs rotācijas mašīnā, kāds aukstais lodējums vai kāds karstošs puskontakts, kur laika faktors to nestabilitates kvalitāti parvērs sistēmas stavokļa maiņā, šaja gadijumā - izotops sabrūk, tapat kā puskontaksts pārkarst un pārdeg, rotācijas ass salūst vai aukstais lodējums atvienojas. It ka makroskopiski trisdimensiju telpā kaut kad avideja temepratūra ir un gāze speiz uz visu dimensiju sienām , bet, sistema ievliekot kadu objektu, aks ir pietiekmai mazs, lai kaut kada pieitkemai maza laika sprīdī sanemtu vairak enerģijas un cita mazak un pārvērstu to  IEPRIEKŠPAREDZAMĀ kustībā noteiktā virzienā, tad šajā virzienā varētu uzkrāties gāzes vai šķidruma molekulas ar augstāku enerģijas līmeni. Piemeram, ziedputeksnis, kura masa ir daudz lielāka, par ūdens molekulu masu, Brauna kustībā, nesaņemot vienādu triecienu skaitu no visām pusem, haotiski kustas. Ja tā ziedputekšna vietā ir shape memory metal mikrostruktūra, kura, saņemot  "karstāku"" molekulu porcijas teicienu, daļu enerģijas iztērē iepriekšparedzamā zināmā virzes kustībā un iebaksta kādu kaudzi mazo molekulu viena konrētā virzienā, tad tā enerģijas sistēma sāk strukturēties un enerģija nav nemaz tik vienmērīgi izsmērēta pa visu sistēmas tilpumu.

----------


## zzz

Arii, raimondinj, bez dailjiteratuuras. Brauna daljinju struktureeto energjiju samurgojis esi? Dafai taapat kaa epis gaisa dzineeju - atroti piedurknes un taisi augshaa. (abi divi "izgudrotaaji" iegaazushies uz bezjeegu termodinamikaa  ::  )

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā praktiķim zzz vajadzētu zinat, ka eksiste tādi prāta vingrinājumi un domu eksperimenti. Starp citu būtu labi uzzināt Jūsu skaidrojumu par to, kāpec laika faktors nosaka izotopu sabrukšanu, mani tas tiešām interesē, kas tur tajā kodolā rotē, kontaktē vai ko dara, ka pēc laika x puse sabrūk.

----------


## zzz

raimondinja struktureetaa energjija tikai pamuldeeshanai domaata, nevis taisiishanai?  Nez kaadeelj tas mani nemaz nepaarsteidz.  :: 

Par kodolu sabrukshanu - kodolfizikas graamatinju rokaa un uz priekshu, kur tev tur probleema, ja interesee?

Vprochem domu eksperimenteetaaj, savu bezjeegu par 2. TD likumu tu arii vareetu palabot, palasot onkulja Feinmana graamatinjas. Vinsh dazhaadas rakstiija gan populaarzinaatniskas, gan pilnu fizikas kursu (peedeejais gan jau pavecs, tachu klasiskaa termodinamika nav izmainiijusies). Buus tev tur domu eksperimenti kaa reiz par teemu kaapeec nezheeliigi aplauzhas gribulis ieguut lietderiigu darbu paarkaapjot 2. TD likumu mikroliimenii.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nez ko varētu ņemt nitinola vietā, kaut ko no organiskās ķīmijas?

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2171
Ir iespeja pamēģināt pielāgot Feinmanu šite!

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, oregonas lohotrons ir vienkaarshi tuuristiem speciaali uzbuuveeta skjiiba maajele.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu nu

un tātad, ko varētu ņemt tādu organisku, kas reaģē uz nelielām temeperatūras izmaiņām ar formas maiņu?

----------


## zzz

Meklee pats. Entie miljoni no kaa izveeleeties. Sajeega termodinamikaa un  kaa straadaa nitinols paliidzeetu nenodarboties ar fignjaam. A taa vari meegjinaat visas peec kaartas.

Speciaali par deemonu

http://www.catenane.net/home/mdpaper.pdf

Vari arii pieteikties Leigham par ideju gjenereetaaju. Tikai diez vai vinjam tevi dikti vajadzees.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu piemēram, ir tādas olbaltumvielas, kurām ir otrēja un trešēja struktūra un temeperatūra te ir svarīga.

----------


## zzz

Un pie kaa tad tev joprojaam bremzeejas muuzhiigaa dzineeja taisiishana?

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tagad jāsaprot, ka uzvedīsies kārtīgi un nelamāsies ?

Nekas netraucē, tikai jāpameklē vēl kāds piemērots materiāls un jāizvēlas. Piemēram, tam shape memory metal nevaru izlemt, vai ņemt uz skrubināt to mikrodaļinu no jau gatava materiāla ar noteiktu temperatūru diapazonu, kad tas dara savu darbu, vai arī jau izveidotu mikrostieplīti karsēt un strukturēt . 
Tāpat būtu interesanti, kā mainās temparaturas, kuras olbaltumviela ieņem otrējo vai trešējo struktūru, kad tajā pamaina pāris atomus un aizstāj ar citiem.
Abos gadijumos entropiska, nenoteikta siltuma enerģija veic paredzamas, zināmas vielas struktūras izmaiņas. Vai ne!

----------


## zzz

Nepavisam nav taa jaasprot, raimondinj. Atkal dafiga kretiinismus tu vai epis rakstiisiet  - garantijas nekaadas.




> Abos gadijumos entropiska, nenoteikta siltuma enerģija veic paredzamas, zināmas vielas struktūras izmaiņas. Vai ne!


 Nu un? Parasta lieta. LIetderiigs darbs/muzhiigais dzineejs ta joprojaam no taa nerodas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ja tu radītu cilindrā pilnīgu vakuumu - izvāktu pilnīgi visas gāzes molekulas (absolūtais gāzes spiediens būtu nulle), tad salīdzinot ar apkārtējo vidi tur būtu -1 atm, spiediens. Vairāk pazemināt spiedienu nevar.
> 
> Virzuli kustinātu un darbu darītu apkārtējās vides (gaisa) spiediens, nevis vakuums.


 http://www.youtube.com
vacum engine
flame sucker engine
stirling engine
steam engine
Vispār būtu lietderīgi pārbūvēt autiņa motoru par stirlinga dzinēju ar vaļējo ciklu ( nevajadzēs dzesēšanu ) 2 cilindrus varētu izmantot darbam, 3 komresoram, 4 lieks, bet var pielietot kā darba cilindru... tālāk jāpārbūvē sadales vārpsta... un jāpiemontē karsēšanas katls ( atsevišķi no motora ) un savieno ar caurulēm... kompresīju cilindra un darba cilindru tilpumu attiecība ir 1:2 vai 1:3, gāzi karsējot, tai jāizplešās vairāk kā 2...3 reizes, tad dzinējs strādās...

----------


## Raimonds1

> Nepavisam nav taa jaasprot, raimondinj. Atkal dafiga kretiinismus tu vai epis rakstiisiet  - garantijas nekaadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tipa, turpināsi lamāties  :: 
var jau meklēt , kas ir piemērots tam, lai kādā noslēgtā sistēmā temperatūru nedaudz sadalītu nevienmērīgak, nekā tā tur ir sadalīta un var pat nedomat, kas varētu būt šim mērķim piemērots. Nitinols makropasaulē un olbaltumvielas ar otrējo un trešējo struktūru mikropasaulē mierīgi daļu siltuma enerģijas pārvērš paredzamā kustībā.

----------


## zzz

Joprojaam shvaki ar saprashanu? Tava "paredzamaa kustiiba" nedos nekaadu lietderiigu darbu.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownian_ratchet

Pirmavots onkulja Feinmana lekcijaas. Jeb izgudrotaajiem paarcensties ar lasiishanu un izgliitoshanos kaitiigi - sabojaajas domu skaidriiba un viskrutaakie izgudrojumi izraadaas fundamentaali nefunkcioneejoshi?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kaut kur Tev taisnība, ja par 100 lietām izlasa 100 tekstus par katru, ko nevar izdarīt, tad domāšana jaunām idejām tiešām netiek veltīta. Ja temepratura var likt struktūrai mainīt formu, tad jādizainē tā viela tādā veidā , lai tā enerģijas daļa , kas ir izmantota struktūras maiņai
1. ir lielāka
2. atbrīvojas pie citas temperatūras ar citu mehānismu

utt vēl kadas idejas?

----------


## zzz

> Kaut kur Tev taisnība, ja par 100 lietām izlasa 100 tekstus par katru, ko nevar izdarīt, tad domāšana jaunām idejām tiešām netiek veltīta.


 Jaaa, abet kas meedz buut pat veel daudz vairaak laiku pateereejoshi, ir rakstiishana 100 forumos par to kaa esi siltuma suukni izgudrojis.  ::  Tad dariishanai toch nekaada laika vairs nepaliek. (nu ja, logjiski, piiaars tak svariigaaks)




> jādizainē tā viela tādā veidā ,
> 1. ir lielāka
> 2. atbrīvojas pie citas temperatūras ar citu mehānismu


 Nu dizainee ar, kas tev celjaa staav?

Probleeminja tikai tajaa siikumaa, ka abi staadiitie meerkji ir neiespeejami.

Kaa jau agraak mineeju, driiksti meegjinaat pieraadiit preteejo. Veelams eksperimentaali. Var arii teoreetiski, bet peec tam vienalga eksperimentaali. Pagaidaam nav nekaa, atskaitot raimondinja spamu pa forumiem un vispaareejus nesakariigus murgus par energjijas sadaliijumiem un paredzamajaam kustiibaam.

Kaa arii Brauna kustiibas peetniekam veelams tomeer buus iepaziities ar Einshteina un Smoluhovska paveikto shajaa jomaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kas lasu kādai detaļai datasheet, tad skatos, ko tā var un ko nevar paveikt, tāpat skatos, kuru no terminiem īsti neizprotu un kas jāpamācās.
Tāpat šeit - ja nitinols daļu enerģijas pārvērš kustībā un ja kāda viela daļu enerģijas parvērš strukturas maiņā, tad skatos pēc materiāliem un idejām, kas VAR to pašu, kaut ko līdzīgu vai kam ir kādas līdzīgas īpašibas, nevis kas neder.  Tas, ka gala rezultats varbūt nebūs siltuma mašīna, bet jauna tipa membrāna vielu atdalīsanai vai kas cits, protams nav paredzams.

Kas attiecas uz koģenerāciju un siltumsūkni, tad pie pašreiz pieejamiem modeļiem  ar aukstuma aģenta cirkulēšanu gan zemes, gan radiatorā kontūrā, ar elektroenerģijas procentu ap 40% koģenerācijai, COP ap 5 siltumsūknim un siltuma un elektroenerģijas zudumu starpību dažādos vides apstākļos var mierīgi iegūt ļoti būtisku enerģijas ekonomiju, pie tam maza siltuma patēriņa apstākļos , kad sistēmas siltuma jaudu var samazināt četrkārtīgi, kas nebūt nav mazsvarīgi vasarā, arī var iekļauties visādās Kioto uc prasībās.

----------


## zzz

Peles ierodas pie ūpja un prasa-„ Ūpi, tu mežā esi visgudrākais, saki, lūdzu, ko mums darīt? Mums kaķi neliek mieru, pūces mūs ķer, lapsas arī mūs medī. Nav vairs glābiņa. Ko darīt?”

Ūpis padomā un saka-„Kļūstiet par ežiem, tos neviens neaiztiek jo viņiem ir adatas. Tad jūs arī neviens neaiztiks jo baidīsies no adatām.”

Peles sajūsmā skrien mājās, laimīgas līdz bezgalībai. Pēkšņi viena prasa-„A kā tad mēs kļūsim par ežiem?” un visas draudzīgi skrien atpakaļ pie ūpja.

-„Ūpi, a kā lai mēs kļūstam par ežiem?”

-„ Jūs man te prātu ar savām muļķībām negruzījiet, es ar stratēģiju nodarbojos.”


Taapataas ar raimondinju - vinsh STRATEEGJISKOS izgudrojumus taisa.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

1. Vai siltumsūknim nav vienalga, vai kilovats nāk no Latvenergo, vai no koģenerācijas?
2. Vai siltuma zudumi vasarā ir mazāki, kā ziemā temperatūru starpības dēļ?
3. Vai ir sarežgīti pec vajadzības daļu no koģenerācijas iekārtām izslēgt un komutēt siltuma un elektroenerģiju atbilstoši vajadzībam?
4. Vai koģeneracijas- siltumsūknu sistema var dubultyot pieejamo situma enerģijas jaudu, aks butu pieejama, kurināmo nokurinot  bez koģneerācijas?
5. Vai iespējams 4 reizes šādā sistēmā samazināt siltuma jaudu?
6. Vai energoefektivitāte un ietekme uz vidi šāda projektā nav gana laba?

----------


## zzz

Cho, raimondinja trulaa ziimeeshanaas ar siltuma suuknjiem atkal?  :: 

Vari speeleeties pats ar sevi savaa siltumsuuknju smilshkastee.

----------


## Vikings

zzz, tas par stratēģiju bija labs. Kā reizi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu siltuma dzinējiem jau laiku pa laikam izmanās piedomāt kādus uzlabojumus, pirms kāda laika tie bija hibrīddzinēji, drīz varbūt izdomās, kā apvienot divtaktu un četrtaktu dzinēju vienā. To, protams, izdomās tie, kas meklē kā kaut ko var izdomāt, nevis tie, kas zina, ka neko tādu nevar izdomāt. Un atkla būs procenti 2 -5 - 20 un atkal kāds noliegs to, kas izdarīts. Varētu jau par tiem dažiem koģenerācijas - siltumsūkņa jautājumiem parunāt, bet tas jau laikam ir neinteresanti, ka tur tā enerģija zūd vai nezūd un kā komutēt vairākas sistēmas. Manuprāt divkāršs enerģijas ietaupījums ir gana interesants.

----------


## marisviens

To meedz saukt par "apcelshanu" vai arii par "cilpu likshanu". Mulkjis paliek kaut ko pa kaajaam lai gudrais viirs kriit. Jautaat ir tikpat viegli kaa nobucjot pasham savu roku, jautaajumus atbildeet tikpat gruuti kaa nobarot cigaana kjeevi. Kaut kursh mulkjis var iesviest akaa akmeni un varbuut visgudraakais viirs ciemaa nevarees to izdabuut aaraa. Mulkjiem patiik vinju pashu mulkjiiba un tiem ir liels prieks gudraakos dziit shaurumos. Vislielaakais mulkjis ir tas, kas izliekas, ka vinjsh speej visu izskaidrot un saka, ka vinjsh nekam neticot, ko nesaprotot. Savas gruutiibas ir visaas lietaas, atskaitot raushu eeshanu, un no neviena nevar sagaidiit, lai tas atraisiitu tiiklaa visus mezglus. Kaapeec lai pavadaam savu dziives laiku bezceriigos jautaajumos un apmulsumaa - meetadamies kaa siveeni maisaa un domaadami, kaa tikt aaraa :: ?
Labi ja zin pietiekoshi daudz, lai saprastu, kaa nezin pietiekoshi daudz, lai vareetu izskaidrot visu, ko zin.

----------


## Epis

Es vēl joprojām īsti nevaru sarpast par tiem siltumsūkņiem: kā viņi dabūn 2x vairāk siltuma enerģijas nekā pieliek mehānisko darbu, šeit ir jābūt kautkādam ĀĶIM, vai ciparu skaitliskai interpretācijai jo teorētiski tas tač nav iespējams. 

Pa šito muļķa un gudrā būšanu vaidzētu apspriest filozofiskā līmenī, jo es te mēģināju pagooglēt lai noskaidrotu kas tad īsti ir gudrs, gudrība aizgāju līdz filozofija.lv forumam un vienai intresantai diskusījai. 
http://www.filozofija.lv/forums/viewtopic.php?t=50 

vispār man baigi patīk kā tie Filozofi runā, man pat liekās ka tiem džekiem ir līdzīgs domu gājiens kā man, un domāju ka šeit forumā ir  filozofi. 

tajā formumā beigās tā arī nebīj tāda īsta viennota gudrības definīcija, proti no tās gudrības definīcas varētu tad arī noskaidrot kāda tad ir muļķa definīca, jo tai pēc būtības ir jābūt pilnīgi pretējai gudrā definīcijai, līdz ar to nezinot kas ir gudrais, nezinām arī kas ir muļķis  ::

----------


## darvins

Tas siltums , ar kuru tiek opereets, tiek panjemts no Zemes (Gaisa, Gruntsuudens). Nekaada aakja  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Āķis ir 2 enerģijas avoti, no kuriem vienā ta enerģija ir gandrīz par velti.

Par enerģijas iegūšanu.
http://www.aml-ramava.lv/
5.aprīlī          Semināru zālē (1.stāvā) 
11:00           Atbalsti enerģijas ražošanai no lauksainieciskas izcelsmes biomasas
                    A. Reinholds, LR Zemkopības ministrija
11:30           Enerģijas ražošana no atjaunojamiem energoresursiem 
                    U.Sarma, LR Ekonomikas ministrija              

12:00          Biznesa perspektīvas siltuma un enerģijas ražošanā no biomasas. 
U.Persis, BRZA Agro
12:30           Biogāzes izmantošanas iespējas
                    A.Kalniņš
13:00            Cietās biomasas gazifikācija
J.Kalnačs, ZA fizikālās enerģētikas institūts
13:30           Gazifikācija un  koģenerācija
                    L.Kaķītis, Ludzas bioenerģija
14:00           Biomasas izmantošana energoresursu ieguvē
                    C.Asaris, Firma KSD
14:30           18 tūkst. t biomasas nepieciešamība apkurei Kurzemes rajonā
                    Ģ.Fišers, BIO Venta

----------


## Epis

Ideja   ::   varbūt kādam liksies nedaudz pastūlba bet brigās zināt kas no tā var sanākt.-> 

ko rāda formulas par efektivitāti ja ir šādas ģenerātora piemērs mums ir 1 litrs ūdens un tad mēs to 1 litru ūdens iztvaikojam pievadot kādu X enerģijas daudzumu un tākā ūdens tvaiks ir vieglāks par gaisu tad tas ceļās augšā un ja mēs viņu pa cauruli uzceļam piemēram uz kādiem 10 metriem un tur augšā tvaiks kondencējās un pāriet atpakaļ ūdens stāvoklī tad sanāktu ka mums tagat 1 litrs ūdens ir 10 metru augstumā un lai dabūtu kautkādu enerģiju mēs to ūdeni laižam pa kautkādu striķi un griežam ģenerātoru un cik tad mēs teorētiski varam dabūt enerģiju no šīs zemē laišanas salīdzinot ar ielikto siltuma enerģiju lai to litru iztvaikotu ?? 
kādas bīj tās fizikas formulas par enerģiju ja 1kg masas met zemē no 10 metriem cik Watus enerģijas mēs dabūnam ???  

intresanti būtu uzināt cik augstu tvaiks jālaiž lai dabūtu atpakaļ visu enerģiju ko ielika viņa tvaicēšanā no ūdens laišanas zemē  ::  
tad varētu redzēt vai šai idejai vispār ir kāda jēga, jo ja būs tvaiks jālaiž 100 metru augstumā, vai 1km tad skaidrs ka no tā nekāds labs nesanāk, jo praktiski to izdarīt nevar, bet ja pietiek ar pārism metriem tad ir vērts padomāt.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.school-for-champions.com/sci ... ential.htm
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Physics-1358 ... -state.htm
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=1kg ... %93t&meta=

----------


## Epis

Nekas nesanāk pēc aprēķina lai iztvaikotu 1litru ūdens no 0C-100C pie zemes atmosfēras vaig 2676KJ, jeb 7,4KW/h enerģijas
un tad lai dabūtu atpakaļ to visu enerģiju 1kg masas būtu jābīda lejā no 267,6km  un tas protams ir galīgi nereāli, un diez vai kādi citi šķidrumi būs labāki pat ja būs par 100X labāki nekā ūdens tad tāpat tas ir nereāli  ::

----------


## zzz

> Par enerģijas iegūšanu.
> http://www.aml-ramava.lv/
> 5.aprīlī          Semināru zālē (1.stāvā) 
> ....


 Hmmmm, kaut kaa nevienam mineetajam referentam vaards nesaakas ar burtinju R, tur ko - atkal visaadi vecie sakaarnji zog raimondinja idejas energjeetikaa un uzdod par saveejaam? O.O  ::

----------


## Vikings

> 1kg masas būtu jābīda lejā no 267,6km


 Iesaku sadarboties ar šo te darboni. Sanāktu labs kopprojekts.   ::

----------


## Epis

Varu pateikt bišķi priekšā ka es tagat velku vienu FEA progu, lai varētu modelēt šķidrumu kustības ieskaitot arī gaisu, ja kas man liekās ka tur arī varēja modelēt gāzu izplešanos iekšdedzes dzinējos un līdz ar to domāju ka tīri iespējams ka arī manu gaisa dzinēju varētu uzmodelēt  :: , bet galvenais kadēļ es gribu ar šo brīnumu paspēlēties ir apskatīt to Vējģenerātoru (nevis tos 3-4 spārnu (mēslus) bet īstos  monstrus apmēram kā šito Magenn 
šeit youtube vidaks kā tas balons griežās  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQbw8ogA ... re=related

ja kas es ar bračku vienu vakaru uzķīlējām līdzīgu (savējo variantu) paņēmām Plastamasas 5litru ūdens pudeli pielīmējām sānos plastmasas maisiņa spārnus (tādas kā lāpstiņas) un visu to uzspraudām uz garas adatas un tad ar fēnu pūtām un pudele griezās, tagat jānoskaidro kā, kas labāk un cik vispār var dabūt no tāda balona, un šeit man ar matemātiku ir galīgi švaki tākā es dodu priekšroku programmām.
tagat velku Ansys  fluent 6.3 ja ies un kautko varēs uzmodelēt tad kas zin !!!!

----------


## karloslv

Stulbs tak tu esi, Epi, kā miets. Industrijā strādā tādi idioti, ka lieto 3 lāpstiņu ģeneratorus, betonē milzīgus stabus, rēķina materiālu izturības un uzlabo aerodinamiku, turklāt ir bezjēdzīgi ieguvuši augstāko inženiera izglītību, nu vienkārši tādi idioti, ka nav iedomājušies piepūst gaisa balonu un palaist gaisā, kas uzreiz megavatus ģenerēs no zila gaisa. Sapņo vien, vecīt, sapņo savā pasaulē un bērna prātā. Skaidrs, ka ar realitāti tev nav nekāda sakara. Raimonds arī tūlīt varēs pavicināt savu Lēvenhuka karodziņu, jo sak - jo idiotiskāk Epis izsakās un noliedz esošo, jo lielākas aizdomas, ka viņš ir neatzīts ģēnijs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Man bija doma par kaitborda principu, jo labs kaits 80kg sportistu labā vējā spēj n-tās reizes pacelt un nolaist.  Kādu 50 - 100 metru augstumā vēja ātrums ir lielāks, tikai tas kaits jādabū  kaut vai ar hēliju,  lai turas un nav atkal jāpalaiž, kad vējš norimst.

----------


## karloslv

Jā, un? Raimonds jauc spēku ar mehānisko jaudu, Epis jauc rotāciju ar jaudu. Ko pavēlēsiet darīt ar to pūķi, nu, raus viņu vējš, un tālāk? Laidīsi vaļā? Kā jaudu dabūt? Ir zināma formula P = F * v = M * omega vai A = F * s? Tad nav ko tukšu vāvuļot. Ja gaisa balons virpuļo gaisā vai papīra dzirnaviņas Mežaparkā vai kurmju biedējamais griežas uz nebēdu, tas nenozīmē, ka no tā var kādu derīgu darbu iegūt, bet gan tikai to, ka berze ir pārvarēta.
Nav jau tie inženieri tik stulbi, lai nezinātu, ka 50 m augstumā vējš ir lielāks. Ne jau tikai skata pēc to torni būvē.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu vispaar ar to kaitu ir video, kur laivai tas tiek izmantots kā bura. Neesmu teicis, ka inženieri ir stulbi.

----------


## Epis

Vertikālās ir labākas jo var izmantot to magnētisko levitātes tehnoloģiju (bezberzes magnētiskie gūltņi + ģenerātors viss vienā) 
šadus aparātus jau dažš labs ražo šeit viens links un youtube ir video. 
šeit viena firma kurai ir vidaki youtube uz tiem magnētiem  ::  http://www.everwindpower.com/

tad vēl ir šada arī intresanta heliska spārnu kontrukcija  http://helixwind.com/en/index.php 

vēl atradu šādu ļoti intresantu tehnoloģisko risinājumu un arī jau kautko tur ražo: http://www.zephyrpower.com/prod.html

Vārdsakot šitās visas dabūn vairāk no vēja kas ir tuvāk pie zemes (un arī no neregulāra, jeb turbulenta vēja, parasti tāds ir pilsētās starp ēkām un tā tālāk šādās vidēs 3 spārnudzirnavas nakam nav derīgas, bet šitās der. protams to nevar salīdzina't ar to super gaisa balonu , jo tas var aizsniegt 100 augstumā vēju, vai ja vaig pat 300metru vēju  ::  tā ir pavisam cita lieta. 

ja es taisītu kādu dzirnavu tad tā būtu vertikālā, vai gaisa balons

----------


## Raimonds1

Enerģiju dabūsi tad, ja savāksi balonu uz leju, kad vējš nepūš un ļausi griezt asi, kad pūš, citādi nekā.

----------


## a_masiks

> ko rāda formulas par efektivitāti ja ir šādas ģenerātora piemērs mums ir 1 litrs ūdens un tad mēs to 1 litru ūdens iztvaikojam pievadot kādu X enerģijas daudzumu un tākā ūdens tvaiks ir vieglāks par gaisu tad tas ceļās augšā un ja mēs viņu pa cauruli uzceļam piemēram uz kādiem 10 metriem un tur augšā tvaiks kondencējās un pāriet atpakaļ ūdens stāvoklī tad sanāktu ka mums tagat 1 litrs ūdens ir 10 metru augstumā un lai dabūtu kautkādu enerģiju mēs to ūdeni laižam pa kautkādu striķi un griežam ģenerātoru un cik tad mēs teorētiski varam dabūt enerģiju no šīs zemē laišanas salīdzinot ar ielikto siltuma enerģiju lai to litru iztvaikotu ??
> kādas bīj tās fizikas formulas par enerģiju ja 1kg masas met zemē no 10 metriem cik Watus enerģijas mēs dabūnam ???


 Jāsaka ka sistēma ir bezgala neefektīva. Labi, ja 1% lietderības, jo kondesējoties ūdens pakāš visu enerģiju, kas bij nepieciešama tā iztvaicēšanai. Bet, lai cik paradoksāli tas nebūtu, Latvijā strādā vairākas elektrostacijas, kas izmanto tieši šo - visneefektīvāko principu. Te nu redzamas sekas mūsu pamatskolas bēdīgajai izglītībai. 
Epi, ja vēlies redzēt KĀ strādā tavs dižais "izgudrojums" - piebrauc pie Rīgas HES. Nav jau pati iespaidīgākā uz Zemes, bet tomēr.... pietiekoši uzskatāma. Un šķiet tālajos 60 gados tevi ir salikuši kā mazo - HES dambja augstums ir stipri lielāks par 10m....

----------


## Epis

Nē nekāds balons nav jālaiž lejā un augšā, viņš griežās gaisā pats pa savīm un savu augstumu uztur, protams jo stiprāks vējš jo vairāk pie zemes pieplok, bet vienalga, viņš var sasniegt tādu augstumu kādu nevar sasniegt lielākās dzirnavas  ::  reku smuka bolde:


kas vainas HES ?? ta jau nav nekāda mana ideja par to hes es bīju domājis paņem katlu ar 1 litru ūdens vāri kamēr izvārās un tad novadi tvaiku virs 200Km augstumā tur viņu sakondecē un tad laid lejā, es kautkā neredzu ka kāds hess strādātu pēc tāda principa , vispār nevienas ģenerātors pec šāda principa neiet, jo nevar tač 200km augstumā tvaiku uzlaist (tas jau ir ārpus zemes atmosvēras !! 

Reāla lieta kuru varētu uztaisīt ir kautkas līdzīgs tam helix 

man liekās ka šitā ir baigi labā, (varētu pat būt viss albākā no vertikālajām turbīnām  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyvf7iyi-wM

kautko šādu jau toč var uztaisīt  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqvMjOKK ... re=related

----------


## Epis

IEvērējiet šito vidaku tur izmanto pavisam jaunu tehnoloģiju kas palielina effektivitāti 2x  ::  salīdzinot ar parasto vertikālo un šito darius, tas noslēpums ir centra diskos kur atsarpe starp (gaisa sprauga ir 2mm un gais ejot cauri tai spraugai rada berzi un kustina ratu, un šitā berzes effekta izmantošana dod baigo bonusu pagaidām neviena vēja turbīna neko tādu neizmanto šitā laikam ir pirmā pasaulē. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdadfFnCgWM

būs jāpamēģina no papīra salīmēt tādus riņķus redzēs vai tas effekts patiešām ir tik liels kā tur stāsta  ::  .

----------


## a_masiks

> es kautkā neredzu ka kāds hess strādātu pēc tāda principa , vispār nevienas ģenerātors pec šāda principa neiet, jo nevar tač 200km augstumā tvaiku uzlaist (tas jau ir ārpus zemes atmosvēras !!


 izmeeram... tfu, tas ir - augstumam nav noziimes. Svariigs ir princips. Tas ka kaut ko neredzi - ir sliktaak nevis HESam, bet tev...
http://ga.water.usgs.gov/edu/watercyclelatvianlo.html

----------


## Velko

Nu tā tvaicēšanas konstrukcija, sadarbībā ar Pasaules Mietu jau sanāktu kautkas līdzīgs mūžīgajam dzinējam. 

Nu, bet ja augstums mazāks - sanāk HES.

----------


## dmd

epis, tfu krutums nemirst  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Lekcijas bija labu labās. 
dažas atziņas:
1. LV nav pārāk daudz speciālistu, kas jēgtu biogazes bioloģisko un elektrisko daļu regulēt un kūrēt.
2. Pasaulē brauc gan ar metānu ( dabasgāzi), gan biogāzi, gan rapša eļļu tīrā,  gan estera veida biodegviela.
skat. Arnis Kalniņš ""Biogāzes iepējas un tās kā transportlīdzekļu degvielas izmantošana"" 
3. Rankina cikls ar organisko elļu pie 500 grādiem dod 17% lietderības. ( bet degviela var būt jebkas, jo organiskā eļla cirkulē noslēgtā ciklā(dārga!!))
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=ORC ... %93t&meta=
4. Pārtvaicējot koksni, graudu pelavas, semušku mizas un da jebko citu, kilovatstundas(elektr.)  pašizmaksa ir ap Ls 0.02
5. Lielās eļlas parstrādes rūpnīcas biogedvielas pašizmaksu un ekoloģisko efektu rēķina kā visu pilno ciklu no lauka sagatavošanas lidz transportam lielos attālumos un biodegvielas razosānai, bet variants ar lokālu elļas ieguvi un tīras eļlas lietošanu pārbūvēta dzinējā nemaz nav izdarīts.
...

----------


## Epis

tas Organic ranking cycle ir intresants, tur wikipēdijā bīj viens PDF  
Experimental study and modeling of a low temperature Rankine Cycle for small scale cogeneration
http://www.labothap.ulg.ac.be/cmsms/Sta ... 010607.pdf

un tur viņi uzbūvēja to ģenerātoru un tā galējā effektivitāte pēc visiem processiem  bīj tomēr galīgi švaka ap 6-7%, bet tur arī bīj Carrnot cikla efektivitātes % un tie bīj augsti 33%, vienīgi es nesapratu kādēļ tad galējā ir tik švaka.

Vārdsakot no tā visa es secinu tikai to ka jo sarežģitāka ierīce jo švakāka ir tās efektivitāte, līdz ar to šitas mans 55% gaisa cilindrs ir labākais ko var dabūt un uz ko vispār var cerēt  ::  + ļoti primitīva vienkārša un viegla konstrukcija.

Es to Fluent progu ieinstalēju, bet neko izdarīt nevaru jo tā proga ir tikai pliks simulātors, bet lai kautko simulētu vaig izveidot to simulējamo modeli un mans autocads ta'du formātu uztaisīt nevar, līdz ar to es tagat velku atkal nākoso progu kautkādu ANSYS paketi (kas ir piejams to arī velku nēsu nekāds izvēlīgais), cerams ka ar to varēs to medeli uztaisīt  :: .

----------


## zzz

epi daragusha, tu atkal meetaajies pa nevajadziigiem graavjiem, epja gaisa supercikls tak apgaaza gan Karno ciklu gan Rankina ciklus ar vienu kreiso roku, taapeec nefig tur ko veclaiciigaas idejas peetiit (tiem vechiem nebija pareizaas izpratnes par termodinamiku un nekaadu izgudroshanas speeju), taa vietaa njem un vienkaarshi BUUVEE AUGSHAA epja gaisa dzineeju.

----------


## Jānis

Sveiciens!

Man no vectēva laikiem saglabājies lampu radio, kuru var darbināt ar petrolejas lampu. Uz lampas stikla trubas tāds kā radiators (iekšā laikam termopāris), no kura aiziet vadi uz radio. Tur ir gan kvēle, gan anodspriegums. Pats darbinājis neesmu, bet tēvs stāstīja, ka, ja  lampa labi iesilst un telpā nav karsti, tad radio esot tīri neko skanējis. Ir saglabājusies gan petrolejas lampa ar visu strāvas ģeneratoru, gan arī pats radio. Glabāju kā muzeja eksponātu. Ja kādam ir lielāka interese, varu mēģināt ielikt bildes (jāvelk no garāžas ārā un jābildē).
Tādu verķi varētu uzkonstruēt uz metāla skursteņa un ražot elektrību (saprāta robežās).  ::  
Interesanti, kādi tur materiāli un cik tas varētu izmaksāt...

----------


## Didzis

Arī vēl tagad tādus verķus ražo un pat ļoti nesliktus    http://www.thermocluster.ru/index.html 
Jāni, varbūt ir interese to termoelektroģenerātoru iemainīt pret kādu mēraparātu vai ko citu. Es savā kolekcijā jau sen meklēju to "elektrisko petrolejas lampu" Termoelektroģenerātora aprakstu var izlasīt te http://oldradio.onego.ru/ARTICLES/RADIO/tgk.htm

----------


## Jānis

Didzi!
Pagaidām nav doma tikt vaļā no šī verķa. Bet ja nu sadomāju, tad zināšu, vismaz kam ir interese. Paldies par linkiem. Interesanti!

----------


## Raimonds1

http://netnotebook.net/zerohouse/thermo ... dules.html
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/vehiclesand ... 7_yang.pdf
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/vehiclesand ... rbanks.pdf

----------


## Mosfet

Lielajiem izgudrotājiem var būt ir noderīgā šī informācija ( diemzēl krievu val)
http://www.dudishev2.narod.ru/anim.html
Kas zin varbūt iznāk mūžīgais dzinējs

----------


## Raimonds1

Labāk paskaties šos
http://www.keveney.com/Vstirling.html
http://www.keveney.com/Engines.html
http://www.gm-volt.com/forum/showthread.php?t=145
http://users.encs.concordia.ca/~kadem/ThermoII.html
http://www.shpegs.org/

http://www.sei.ie/getFile.asp?FC_ID=1774&docID=57

----------


## zzz

Mosfeta links bija labais - onkuls izgudrotaajs 100%tiiga ilustraacija raimondinjam/epim naakotnee, kad shie buus gadinjos pienjeemushis/miesaas apveelushies, abet galvaa joprojaam buljlja meesli.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ir jau linki, kur reaali aparrati darbojas, ja protams, prot lasīt. Tas pats Rankina cikls ar da ..jebkādu degvielu.. noslēgtā ciklā procentus 17 var dabūt, tas ir tikai 2x mazāk, kā iekšdedzes dzinējs.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, nepljaapaa shite par Rankina cikliem, kam vinji nafig interesee, sheitan ir izgudrots epja iipashais gaisa cikls ar 54 procentu lietderiibas koeficientu.

----------


## karloslv

> Mosfeta links bija labais - onkuls izgudrotaajs 100%tiiga ilustraacija raimondinjam/epim naakotnee, kad shie buus gadinjos pienjeemushis/miesaas apveelushies, abet galvaa joprojaam buljlja meesli.


 oi, sen tā nebiju smējies un raudājis reizē  ::  

Žēl, ka šie mūsu tautas tīrradņi neizrāda īpašu vēlmi piedalīties robotikas sacensībās nākamnedēļ, kur pietiktu vien mazo pirkstiņu pakustināt, lai visi apbrīnotu gigahercīgās fpga, kas vienā mirklī atpazīst trasi jau tajā pašā brīdī, kad izgudrotājs iejāj hallē baltā zirgā, un robotu ar dzinēju, kurā ar smaidu uz lūpām un atstrādātu kustību pietiktu tikai iepilināt nedaudz eļļas no tikko ceptajiem kartupeļiem vai varbūt pat tikai iebāzt kādu negaršīgāku gabaliņu, lai tas līksmi iepukšķētos (vērīgākie varēs sadzirdēt raksturīgo motora skaņu ran-kin-ran-kin-ran-kin). Laikam lepni un uz tādām plebeju sanāksmēm neierodas. Pie reizes arī investorus varētu sameklēt. A nekā... varbūt interesenti uzķersies uz gadu veciem solījumiem par vizuālajaiem turboalgoritmiem un ko tik vēl ne. Bet es domāju, ka viņi sapratīs - izgudrotājiem šobrīd ir Svarīgas lietas, ar ko nodarboties.

----------


## Raimonds1

Varbūt kāds nepamanīja, ka vakar un šodien tautas kalpi gari un plaši izspriedās tieši par enerģētiku un par monstrozu 400megavatu staciju celšanu. Tā vietā, lai mierīgi parēķinātu tos ciparus, ko Rāmavas izstādē deva Kalniņš, J.Kalnačs, ZA fizikālās enerģētikas institūts, L.Kaķītis, Ludzas bioenerģija, C.Asaris, Firma KSD, Ģ.Fišers, BIO Venta. Tas viss attiecas uz vietējiem resursiem. Tas ir aktuāli.

Kas attiecas uz Robotikas izstādi - bet lūdzu, kāpēc gan interesentiem nepopularizēt šo lietu un neieinteresēt skolniekus darboties. Laba lieta, neaizmirstam pamatus. Uz priekšu, kas traucē?
Viens no lielajiem atbalstītajiem gan nesen atklājis krama oksīdu, bet tas nu tā, sīkums.

----------


## karloslv

Pričom tur skolnieki? Ir arī inženieru klase, kurā var pieteikties jebkurš.

----------


## Epis

Njā enerģētika tā ir nopietna lieta, es arī sekoju līdzi un reāli patiešām kādēļ neviens nopietni nedomā kā iegūt to enerģiju no vietējiem resursiem.
šorīt 900 sekundēs bīj tas Latvijas gāzes boss un stāstīja par tām cenām, skaidrs ir tas ka nafta,gāze,akmeņogles cenas nākotnē celsies var sasniegt mierīgi pat 2x līmeni, jo tie nav atjaunojamie resursi kā koks un cita biomasa kas te pat aug, līdz ar to jo mazāk naftas paliks jo dārgāka tā kļūs. 

Vēja enerģijai pēc būtības vaidzētu būt viss lētākai, un te jau visādas firmas tirgo visādas progresīvās Vertikālās Vēja turbīnas.
Nupat izdomāju ja piemēram dabūtu pēc iespējas vairāk no Vērtikālās vēja turbīnas tad tā ir jāliek mājai uz jumta un māja jātaisa ar tādu jumtu kas palīdz sakoncentrēt apkārējo vēju uz vēja turbīnu,  tadejādi pat zema vēja apstākļos būs sakarīgs vēja ātrums un attiecīgi elektrība  domāju ka tā var dabūt mierīgi 2-4x vairāk enerģijas no tās vēja turbīnas nekā bez speciālas kontrukcijas jumta  ::  ! Ja kas šī ir kārtējā mana SPOŽĀ IDEJA 
tākā jau pašā sākumā būvējot māju ir reāli jādomā par šo lietu.  

es tagat palaidu ANsys v11 softu un tur var visādus šķidrumus, gāzes (arī gaisu) kustību, un formu airodinamiku modelēt, tākā lai kautko vispār reālu izdomātu un taisītu tas no sākuma ir jāuzmodelē, un ja kompis rāda ka viss ir OK tad var kautko būvēt  :: .

Kāds bez manīm vispār izmanto kādus FEA simulātorus vai ko citu, vai lielākais vairākums rēķina ar roku  ??

----------


## zzz

epi, beidz tukshos bazaarus un buuvee augshaa savu epja gaisa cikla dzineeju. Vinsh tak paarsit visus muusdienaas paziistamos siltuma dzineejus ar lielu atraavienu, vot tur un tikai tur buus iistaa energjeetikas revoluucija.

----------


## Epis

> epi, beidz tukshos bazaarus un buuvee augshaa savu epja gaisa cikla dzineeju. Vinsh tak paarsit visus muusdienaas paziistamos siltuma dzineejus ar lielu atraavienu, vot tur un tikai tur buus iistaa energjeetikas revoluucija.


 Ja es to gaisa dzinēju varēšu uzmodelēt tad varētu domāt par kautkādu būvniecību, savādāk tā uz dullo es neko nebūvēju!

----------


## zzz

Nu bet tu tak jau apreekjinaaji savam ciklam pats savaam rocinjaam lietderiibas koeficientu 54%.

A modeleeshanas softus buus taisiijushi visaadi atpakaljraapuliigi tipinji un ielikushi tur iekshaa Karno formulu un pilniigi nejeedziigu izpratni par apstaakljiem uz Zemes un Meeness.

----------


## Raimonds1

Latvijas realitate diemžēl ir tā, ka pat reālas, nopērkamas tehnoloģijas neizmanto. Pēdējais aprēķins biodīzeļa ekologiskajai  efektivitātei vispār bija sviests. Proti, cik jāpatērē fosilās degvielas, to audzējot, vedot uz milzīgu pārstrādes rūpnīcu un taisot no tā biodīzeli - ja sanāk, ka iegūst 30% vairak, nekā patēre audzējot un ražojot degvielu, tad esot labi????  Ja tonnnas eļlas iegūsanai no hektara vajag 700litru biodīzeļa vai fosilā, tad kādai jābūt publikai, lai uz šito uzķertos un izdarītu secinājumus.  Tā ka ar tiem speciālistu secinājumiem tā kritiski....

----------


## zzz

raimondinj tu atkal murgo par visaadaam atpaliciigaam tehnologjijaam, kuras nevienu neinteresee, taa vietaa lai epja innovatiivo gaisa dzineeju atbalstiitu un paliidzeetu vierziit uz iemiesojumu dziivee.

----------


## Jānis

Par enerģiju runājot. Nevienam jau šjā valstī neinteresē (izņemot pašus patērētājus) alternatīvās enerģijas iegūšana. Mans viens paziņa gribēja Latvijā uzstādīt vēja ģeneratoru parku no ierīcēm, kas ražotas Krievijā ar visiem atbilsošajiem parametriem un sertifikātiem.
Rezultāts:
1. Latvenergo pieprasīja uzstādīt savas iekārtas ( strāvas sinhronizēšanai un kvalitātes kontrolei)
2. Ar to visu, iepērkamās elektroenerģijas cena tika piedāvāta max 2 sant par KW/h.
3. Daži megavati "maza" jauda (tādas semičkas vien ir) Latvenergo neinteresē.

Ko pēc tā visa teikt?

Leiši piedāvā būvēt pie viņiem par sakarīgākiem cipariem, čoms apsver iespēju.

Ja pašam ir nauda, tad var ķimerēties ar saules, vēja u.c. enerģiju. Par atmaksāšanos te diskusiju nav, ja iekārtas pērk. Pašam izgatavot?... Nu nezinu, varbūt arī kāds to var sakarīgi izdarīt. Tikai atkal - pa to laiku, pa kuru ar to ņemies, var nopelnīt krietni vairāk citur, vienīgi, ka interesanti pašam, tā sakot izklaide, kuru ar naudu izmērīt nevar.

----------


## Epis

Tie krievu gēnerātori nebīj šāda tipa: 
http://www.eng.src-vertical.com/index/?node_id=56


tagat jau enerģijas tarifs ir 7saņi par kw/h nezinu pa cik tur latvenergo iepērk elektrību, bet ja dzīvo kādā mazā privātmāju ciematā tad uzstādot ciemam pa vidu kādas pāris (klusās) vertikālās turbīnas 1-10KW  tad ja nav iespējams pieslēgties pie tā Latvenergo tīkla birokrātisku vai citu iemeslu dēļ tad savācās 5 mājas un saslēdz sevi atsevišķā tīklā un tad kad vējš pūš ņem elektrību no vēja gēnerātora kad vēja nav ņem no Tīkla protams tas nav nekāds biznes, bet tā turbīna cik tur gados sevi atpelnītu un tad varētu dzīvot na haļavu  ::  vismaz elektrības rēķins toč samazinātos  ::  
+ tad kad būs vētras nevaidzēs uztraukties par to ka var palikt bez elektrības (kā parasti notiek ka koki pārrauj lielos elektrības vadus un pazūd strāva visam rajonam  ::  

ja man kādreiz būs privāt māja tad es toč uzlikšu kādu vēj ģenerātoru, jo nu privātmājām ir tā ka elektrības ievilkšana un pieslēgšanās pie līnijas) maksā tīri normāli un tad man liekās ka lētāk nopirkt to ģenerātoru + baterijas un vēl viskautko citu nekā vilkt to elektrību.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, neliela turbīna izmaksās ap 1000 $ uz vienu kW, un tas ir no Ķīnas. Aķīši vēl pusi no tā, turklāt kalpos tikai dažus gadus. Rēķini vien pats.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, neliela turbīna izmaksās ap 1000 $ uz vienu kW, un tas ir no Ķīnas. Aķīši vēl pusi no tā, turklāt kalpos tikai dažus gadus. Rēķini vien pats.


 Kādēļ kalpos tikai dažus gadus, kas tad tur ir tik neizturīgs, it sevišķi šitām vertikālajām ?? 
Tāslielās 3 spārnu turbīnas tač iet 5-10 gadus. 

 piemēram ja pērk tikai to pašu turbīnu(spārnus, ar ģenerātoru) un pārējo transformātoru lodē pats tad ar pāris tūkštošiem $ vaidzētu kautkam sanākt + nekādus torņus nav jābūvē. uzliec uz jumta lai griežās. vai arī vēl lētāk ja pērk tikai spārnus un ģenerātoru taisa pats, vai ieliek kādu esošo motoru, un viss lētāk ja arī spārnus uzķilē pats, tad protams nebūs nekāda lielā kvalitāte, bet kautkādu enerģiju dabūt vienalga varēs. 

Varbūt Karloslv pamēģini tu uztaisīt piemēram to Helix vertikālo turbīnu salīdzinot ar trīspārnu horizontālo to uztaisīt būs tīrais sīkums + nav vaidzīgi nekādi torņi noliec pagalmā un gaidi kad vējš pūtīs  ::

----------


## zzz

Akumulaatori kalpos dazhus gadus, daragusha epi, un maksaas nevaaji.

Kaa arii bazaari par veeju ir offtopiks shajaa diskusaa, kursh paredzets epja izgudrojumiem siltuma dzineeju jomaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tie argumenti par izmaksām sakarā ar paredzamo gāzes cenu kāpumu un tagadējo elektrības tarifu pamazām paliek vārgāki.
http://www.globalmicroturbine.com/Site/ ... rbine.html
http://www.globalmicroturbine.com/Site/ ... -_ORC.html

Infinity Turbine ORC  - Organic Rankine Cycle waste heat turbines can offer competitive power generation solutions to your waste heat.  You can even capture the heat from multiple fuel sources. Any Fuel Source:  The beauty of this system is the simplicity.  Since this is a ORC system, you can use any fuel source, from flare gas, solar, to geothermal, even waste heat from industrial sources.  Best of all, you can combine any fuel or heat sources you wish to optimize the system efficiency - including combining traditional fuel sources with renewables.  We call this optimal heat utilization.  Why get pegged into only using expensive natural gas, propane or diesel to run a turbine ?  Instead of letting the manufacturers tell you what you can't do, how about telling the manufacturers what you want to do.



 250kW par 600 000$  -   nu ir dārgi.
Bet ja ņem vērā, ka kurināt var ar kārkliem, apsēm, lauksaimnieciskās ražošanas atlikumiem, biogāzi utt, tad 250 x 0.07Ls = Ls17.5 stundā neskaitot siltumu  sāk izskatīties pieņemami.

----------


## Velko

Ja par tām vertikālajām vēja turbīnām - sorry, bet man kautkā nepielec, kurā vietā tur rodas asimetrija, kas rada rotāciju  ::  Vienīgais, kas to rada ir spārnu aerodinamiskā forma? Tobiš - ar plakaniem spārniem (vai ieapaļiem - teiksim, ja es ar svarku izgrieztu bleķa mucai sānos atbilstošas lūkas) tak nekas nesanāks  ::   Prasās savērpt tos spārnus kādā virzienā? Vienalga liekas (tīri empīriski) traki neefektīvs risinājums - vismaz salīdzinājumā ar "vējdzirnavām" - to darbības princips man pieleca jau 5 gadu vecumā.

Lai nu kā - interesants risinājums būtu nevis atstāt pagalmā un gaidīt vēju, bet gan iemērkt to padarīšanu tuvējā upītē.

Ja par siltuma dzinējiem - man vislabāk iepatikās Stīla dzinējs - samērā vienkārša konstrukcija. Varbūt kāds grib apvienot ar centrālapkuri? Protams - būs nevis mazais "ran-kin-ran-kin-ran-kin" dzinējs, bet gan liels un nopietns "karno-karno-karno-karno" aparāts  :: 

Protams ar "epī-ī-ī-ī-ī-ī-ī-ī-ī-s" dzinēja efektivitāti sacensties nevar, bet W/kg ziņā tomēr var konkurēt.

----------


## karloslv

Velko, iesaku pārskatīt to, kā pieleca 5 gadu vecumā. Visticamāk tas ir tipiskais "drag-type" skaidrojums, ka vējš "aizķeras" aiz spārniem. Tieši tāpēc Tev nesanāk izskaidrot vertikālo turbīnu. Tādas "drag-type" ir, piemēram, savonius un persiešu jau pasen izgudrotā. Tādām efektivitāte nepārsniedz kādus 25%.

Lieta tāda, ka nopietnai jaudas ģenerēšanai ir nepieciešams 1) aerodinamisks profils 2) spārniem jāgriežas ātrāk par vēja ātrumu. Tas nozīmē, ka uz spārna kaut kādā punktā lokālais vējš (rotācijas radītais) ir stipri lielāks par to, kas šobrīd pūš. Tas arī nozīmē, ka uz spārnu sāk darboties cēlējspēks, kas ir daudz lielāks par to, kāds rastos, vējam vienkārši pūšot uz stāvošu vai lēni rotējošu spārnu. Iesaku palasīt šo no sākuma līdz galam: http://www.otherpower.com/windbasics2.html

Vertikālajām īsti nevajag asimetriju. Tās darbojas tikai tāpēc, ka jau ir iegriezušās/iegrieztas, un var darboties arī ar pilnīgi simetriskiem aerodinamiskajiem profiliem. Tur ir diezgan ņemšanās ar vektoru summēšanu un sadalīšanu komponentēs, ja grib pats izkost, bet to var izdarīt. Var sameklēt arī internetā, tagad man nav pie rokas saites.

Arī horizontālajām "tradicionālajām" 3-lāpstiņu turbīnām ir problēmas ar iegriešanos, principā tās darbojas tikai tad, kad griežas. Pats esmu piedzīvojis, kā pagalmā stāvēja paštaisītais turbīnas propelleris, un pat lielos vējos nekustēja no vietas. Ja iegrieza ar roku, tad parotēja un apstājās. Taču pietika pārsniegt vienu kritisko ātrumu, un vējā tas pēkšņi uzņēma tādus apgriezienus, ka pirmajā reizē bija ļoti mīzīgi (un doma caur galvu - a kā tagad lai aptur?).

----------


## Velko

TNX, Karlos!

Man visu laiku aviācijas pamati likās samērā garlaicīgi (apmēram kā līdzstrāvas ķēdes). Beidzot būs iemesls iedziļināties  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1539&start=15

laikam beidzot ir TĀDAS  cenas, ka vairs nevarēs noairēt ne biodegvielas, ne alternatīvos enerģijas avotus.  Sevišķi vēl tāpēc, ka Latvijā ir 1 000 000 ha neapstrādātas zemes.
1ha - 3 500kg biometana no biomasas, atbilst 5 000 litri benzīna;
4 ooo sķidrās degviels no biomasas atbilst 4 000 litri dīzeļa;
2 500 l bioetanola no graudiem atbilst 1500 litru benzīna;
1 000 l rapša biodegvielas plus biogāze no 2 tonnām biomasas pārstrādes vai kurināmais siltumam.

----------


## Epis

Es šonakt tā sapņos pārdomāju vēlreiz to Savu gaisa dzinēju un tās Siltuma formulas pēc būtības, un kautkas tur kopā nelīmējās, konkrēti tas ir mans personīgais Eksperiments ar Pudeli kuru sakarsēju ieliku galu ūdenī un skatījos cik daudz ūdeni viņa iesūks ar tām fizikas formulām kas saka ka ja 1 litru gaisa uzkarsē līdz 100C izpleš līdz 8 litriem tā tempertūra gaisam krītās līdz kautkādiem 40C(aizmirsu cik tur īsti bīj)  un tālāk īsti nav skaidrs kas notiek ja es to gaisu tagat ielaižu otrā (dzešēšanas cilindrā) un atdzesēju līdz sākotnējai tempertūrai, pēc Pudeles novērojumiem gaisam vaidzētu ieņemt sākotnējo Tilpumu pašam bez papildus pieliktas mehāniskās enerģijas lai viņu atpakaļ saspiestu, tieši pretēji gaisam atdziestot cilindrā spiediens kritīsies un  būs zemāks par ārējo atmosfēras spiedienu un cilindrs pats ievilksies (no šeijienes var dabūt arī mehānisko darbu ! 

Būs jāuztaisa vienkārš eksperiments protams atkal ar pudeli  ::  
paņemšu pudeli uzlikšu galā celefāna maisiņu (tā ka maisā iekšā nav gaisa) piestiprināšu viņu un tad karsēšu pudeli un skatīšos kā mais pūšās (tas norādīs par cik gais izplešās, pēctam darīšu pretējo nolikšu atpakaļ pudeli izstabas tempertūrā un ja mais pats savilksies atpakaļ tad viss ir skaidrs.

vispār lai uztaisītu kādu nopietnāku eksperimentu kautvai ar to pašu pudeli vaidzētu kādu spiediena sensoru + veco labo PT1000 termo sensoru, tad varētu izmērīt pa cik palielinās slēgtā pudelē gaisa spiediens kāpjot gaisa tempertūrai pa 50 grādiem  ::  un pēc tam skatīties kas notiek kad to gaisu ielaiž otrā pudelē tad abās pudelēs būtu 2x mazāks spiediens nekā sākumā 1 pudelē un kas tad notiks ar gaisa tempertūru, par cik tā kritīs spiediena samazinājuma rezultātā ?  tā būtu tāda fundamentāla formulu pārbaude. 
Cik maksā Spiediena sensors ??  
vai Latvijā vispār tādu var nopirkt ?

----------


## zzz

Tas dikti apburoshi ka epis daragusha domaa par savu murdzinju eksperimentaalo paarbaudiishanu, tikai nevajadzeetu apstaaties pie runaashanas par to, bet patieshaam izdariit.

Veel gan taads siikums ka visaa visumaa gaazu likumi ir noskaidroti jau paarsimts gadus atpakalj un epis pats plaatiijaas ar ideaalaas gaazes staavoklja vienaadojumu, ko bija no wikijas izvilcis, tachu, nu ja, paarbaudiit vajag katraa zinjaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

::   alķīmiķi, mēģinādami metālus parvērst zeltā atklāja desmitiem derīgu vielu un sintēzes principu  ::  

nebrīnīšos, ja Epis gala beigās uzbūvēs pavisam ko citu, ar ko sāka eksperimentus.  Kaut ko pavisam reālu un efektīvu.

----------


## karloslv

Jā, kaut ko superefektīvu, taču parasti visiem šiem superbūvētājiem par īsu rociņas un prātiņa, lai pareizi novērtētu un izmērītu savu ierīci. Tā te visādi vīri arī kaut ko plātās par vēja ģeneratoriem, kam ir daudz lielāka efektivitāte, bet mērījumi... ai, ko nu ar tiem. Galvenais, ka čujs ir - točna strādā labi, griežas, un 5 kW nu točna ģenerē pat bezvējā!

Galvenais, ka fizikas likumiem Epis netic, bet spiediena sensoram var ticēt perfekti, jo ražotājs taču ir skaidri un gaiši uzrakstījis, ka tas ir spiediena sensors, kas izdod skaistu spriegumu. Tāpat kā par AVR/PIC, vienalga, ko cilvēki pēc pieredzes saka, galvenais, kas ir "oficiāli" rakstīts, viss cits ir mīti. Tas nekas, ka oficiāli to raksta vien tādi paši cilvēki.

Alķīmiķi krāmējās ar to, kas nebija zināms. Nerubīju, kā var ar tādu idiotisku entuziasmu ticēt, ka tūlīt izdosies atklāt jaunu gāzu likumu vai dzinēja veidu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Speciālisti ir laba lieta, bet vakar radio Latvenergo šefs un žurnālisti tik par miljardiem un megavatiem runāja, kopumā pieminot kadus 5 skaitļus. Specialisti reizēm ir jāapšauba, citādi iznāk, ka mazā enerģētika nekas nav.  Labticīgas sabiedrības domas.

----------


## Epis

Eksperiments ar 5litru dzeramā ūdens plastmasas pudeli parādījā to ka uzkarsējot gaisu (karstais ūdens) tas izplešās bet atdzesējot viņš pāriet atpakaļ vecajā tilpumā, un tas pats ar atdzesēšanu (auksto ūdeni) tad celefāna maiss tika iesūkts pudelē un pārslēdzot uz karsto izpūst ārā, tātad tika novērots tas ka gaisam atdziestot tas pats, bez papildus mehāniskas piepules (saspiešanas) atgriežās sākotnējā tilpumā. līdz ar to mana sākotnējā pamat iedomātā teorīja par 100% dzinēju man atkal šķiet reāla, jo ir iespējams pēc gaisa izplešanās viņu atdzesēt sākotnējā stāvoklī un šī procesa iegūt vēl mehānisko enerģiju (ideālos apstākļos ar to es domāju apstākli ka gais karstot izpešās apkārtējās vides spiedienā (1 atmosfēra) un lai tas notiktu nav vaidzīgs bezgala garš cilindrs, kā tiek rakstīts formullās !

Kautkas nelīmējās kopā ar tām formulām.
NUpat es vēlreiz pārrēķināju to savu 54% efektivitātes piemēru (veco aprēķinu bīju pazaudējis) un atradu tīri stūlbu kļūdu, kuru izlabojot man vairs cipari kopā nelīmējās.

Piemērs bīj tāds ir 1 litrs gaisa kura Molmassa n=0.0446  apkārtnes spiediens P1=101'325pa  (1atmosfēra) 
U1 sākotnējā gāzes enerģija ir  253 J 

Karsējam 1 litru līdz 100C iegūstam U2 = 345.77 J  P2=138'310 pa   (līdz šim viss ir pa vecam problēma sākās kad notiek gāzes izplešanās process)

Pēc vecā varianta ja gāze izplešās līdz 8litru tilpumam tad P3= 20'331 Pa (tas ir nereāli jo ir par 80'000 Pa zemāk nekā zemes atmosfēras spiediens)
Priekš sava piemēra izdomāju ka galējais spiediens būs kādi 20% no beigu spiedien un tas spiediens kuru es izvēlos kā galēju tad būs 107000 Pa 
Tākā es tagat zinu kādu es gribu cilindrā beigu spiedienu tad pēc iepriekšējās spiediena formulas es aprēķinu Tilpumu kādu ieņems gais lai sasniegtu šo spiediena līmeni cilindrā un man V2 sanāca 0.001538 m^3  (1.538litri) 

Jaunais P3= P2*(V1/V2)^1.4 = 106400 Pa (bišķi noapaļojās, bet tālāk es izmantošu 107000 Pa kā P3

Problēma ar cipariem sākās tur ka es mēģinu izrēķināt tagat gaisa tempertūru, ka tas ir ieņēmis 1,538 litru tilpumu, pēc šīs standart formulas  T2= P3*V2/n*R  
T2= 107000*0.001538/0.0446*8.314=444 K (tas ir 167 grāci C   ::   ir acīm redzami ka kautkas nav kārtībā 
jo tempertūra ir galīgi garām, Tātad formulās ir kāda kļūda, kur tā ir  ??

----------


## zzz

> alķīmiķi, mēģinādami metālus parvērst zeltā atklāja desmitiem derīgu vielu un sintēzes principu


 Kaa tad raimondinj. Tikai tu kautriigi noklusee to ka kad alkjiimikju knibinaashanaas tika nostaadiita uz racionaaliem zinaatniskiem pamatiem tad deriigo vielu un metozhu daudzums pieauga nesaskaitaami vairaak. 

> ja Epis gala beigās uzbūvēs pavisam ko citu, ar ko sāka eksperimentus.  Kaut ko pavisam reālu un efektīvu.

izgudrotaaja-meeles darbinieka tukshie sapniishi.  ::  Vprochem tev pasham staav priekshaa Brauna daljinju muuzhiigaa dzineeja buuvnieciiba, nespriedelee tik daudz par alkjiimikjiem un Leevenhukiem, bet kaut ko ar rocinjaam izdari.

----------


## zzz

> Tākā es tagat zinu kādu es gribu cilindrā beigu spiedienu tad pēc iepriekšējās spiediena formulas es aprēķinu Tilpumu kādu ieņems gais lai sasniegtu šo spiediena līmeni cilindrā un man V2 sanāca 0.001538 m^3  (1.538litri) 
> 
> Jaunais P3= P2*(V1/V2)^1.4 = 106400 Pa


 Dafai siikaak kaa tu shitentaas fignjas juuties "apreekjinaajis". Kas ir "ieprieksheejaa spiediena formula" dotajaa gadiijumaa???

----------


## Epis

Reku apreķins: 

P1=101325 Pa 
V1=0.001 m^3
V2=0.001538 m^3
R=8.314
n=0.0446
T1=273K
T2=373K

P2 (spiediens pie 373K) = n*R*T/V1=0.0446*8.314*373/0.001=138310 Pa
Tālāk iet Izplešanās process kur gais ieņem 1.538litru lielu tilpumu un tad aprēķinam Gaisa spiedienu
P3=P2*(V1/V2)^1.4=138310*(0.001/0.00153 :: ^1.4=106400 Pa 

Tākā mēs zinājām ka gāze bīj sākumā uzkarsēta līdz 373K tad tagat pēc izplešanās processa rēķinam cik liela tempertūra T3=? gāzei būs tagat izmantojot parasto formullu (Moš šeit jāizmanot kāda speciāla formula ? ) 
T3=P3*V2/n*R=106400*0.001538/0.0446*8.314= 442K   ::  
šeit ir tas moments ka nelīmējās cipari, vaidzēja tempertūrai būt  kautkur ap 300K-320K bet 442K tas ir pāri visiem limitiem !!

----------


## zzz

debiilisms tev epi vai kas?

Dafaik izklaasti kaadu izdariibu rezultaataa tu nonaaci pie ciiparinja V2=0.001538 m^3

Kaa arii jopcik

138310*(0.001/0.00153 :: ^1.4 - cik blja tev iznaak rezultaats nos shiis izteiksmes???

----------


## Epis

> debiilisms tev epi vai kas?
> 
> Dafaik izklaasti kaadu izdariibu rezultaataa tu nonaaci pie ciiparinja V2=0.001538 m^3


 Kā vienkārši Pēc tās Beigu spiediena formulas tikai vecajā variantā kad V2 bija 0.008 m^3 rezultātā sanāca 20331 Pa spiediens un tas ir zemāks par 80KPA nekā zemes atmosfēras spiediens līdz ar to lai cilindru aizbīdītu tik tādu vaidzētu pielkt papildus spēku, tādēļ vaidzēja aprēķināt kādu reālu Tilpumu kādā gāze varētu izplēsties un es izvēlēs ka gribu gala spiedienu 107000 Pa un rēķināju pēc tās pašas formulas tikai pretēji:

V2=1/(P3/P2)^(5/7)= ~1.538  pag varbūt tad tas cipars ir nevis 1.538litri bet gan 1.538 kubik metri, nē tiem ir jābūt litriem jo savādāk parēķinot pretēji sanāks P3 106Pa nevis 106360 Pa.
laikam problēma ir tajā 1 man tur vaidzēja likt 0.001 tad arī sanāk 0.00153 m^3  ::

----------


## zzz

epi kretinchik

1.  nodod luuzhnjos ieriici ar kuru tu veic savus apreekjinus

2. pieprasi veseliibas ministrijai ka tev steidziigi vajag smadzenju un liiko rocinju paarstaadiishanu. Derees jebkas saakot vismaz no vardes.

3. vispaar labaak vienkaarshi aizej ubej sebja ap stenu.

Veelreiz konkreets jautaajums epim idiotam:  

apreekjinot sho te izteiksmi

138310*(0.001/0.00153 :: ^1.4

kaads blja ir rezultaats? (hint - vinsh nehuja nav kretinchika epja "apreekjinaatie" 106400 Pa, taapataas kaa no formulas V2=1/(P3/P2)^(5/7) arii nerodas 0.00153 m^3 )

----------


## zzz

raimondinsh var justies gandariits - uz doto momentu epis jau ir atklaajis reaali efektiivu jaunu aritmeetiku.

----------


## Epis

> 138310*(0.001/0.00153^1.4 
> kaads blja ir rezultaats? (hint - vinsh nehuja nav kretinchika epja "apreekjinaatie" 106400 Pa, taapataas kaa no formulas V2=1/(P3/P2)^(5/7) arii nerodas 0.00153 m^3 )


 Skaties
138310*(0.65)^1.4=138310*0.769=106360 Pa Tieši tik cik ir mans iedomātais spiediens.
Saproti kad šo formulu apgriež otrādies tad tajā vietā lai kāpinātu 1.4(7/5) pakāpē vaig darīt pretējo kāpināt nevis 7/5, bet gan otrādies 5/7

Kastev nepatīk aprēķinā ?? es nekādas kļūdas neredzu :!

----------


## Raimonds1

Gan jau nonāks līdz pareizajām formulām  :: 

ja man jasalīdzina kads Rāmavas tusa lektors, kurš demonstrēdams Latvijas un citu valstu energopatēriņus nicīgi viebdamies izklāstīja, cik maz patērējam, cik maz varam izdarīt enerģijas taupīšanā un Epis, kas, tāpat kā ar to plašu krāsni izmalsies cauri temodinamikai un iegūs vajadzīgās zināšanas, tad Epis, jādomā gan jau uzkonstruēs kādu lokāli iznmantojamu iekārtu, kura strādās un ražos varbūt kādus procentus 30 no siltuma elektrībā.  Metodiskās grūtības rēķinot reālus siltuma procesus, apjēdzot, ka visi izmatotās gāzes, škidrumi, cilindri nav ideāli, arī jāsilda, tajos zūd enerģija agri vai vēlu protams tiks pārvarētas.

ierosmei
http://members.aol.com/engware/calc3.htm
http://www.groupsrv.com/science/about63618.html
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=hea ... %93t&meta=

----------


## zzz

epja kretiinisms nupat jau toch ir mediciiniska probleema.

Ladna vienkaarshaaks jautaajums

(0.65)^1.4 

ir cik, blja epi?

Un par otraadi griezshanaam tu kretinchik epi esi vai nu paarcenties un apgriezis reiziiti par daudz vai nedacenties un apgriezis reiziiti par maz. Zhopa tev ir iestaajusies abos gadiijumos.

----------


## dmd

epis jau ir nokļūdījies arī parastā reizināšanā.

----------


## Epis

Atkal uzkāpu ez vecā grābekļa ar to Google kalkulātoru un Sūda angļu terminaloģiju, es rēķināju 0.65 sqrt(1.4), a vaidzēja parasti 0.65^1.4

----------


## karloslv

Epis laikam nav pamanījis, ka Windows (arī Linux un OS X) ir iebūvēts kalkulators, un arī ar Ekseli nedraudzējas.

----------


## Epis

Tagat laikam viss skaidrs izrēķināju, tos piemērus un rezultāti sanāca tādi nevisai.
Tajā pirmajā variantā kad gaisā pēc izplešanās (1.2litri) palika 106498 Pa spiediens tā effektivitāte ir attiecīgi 28% to aprēķināt ir ļoti ļoti vienkārši jo sākotnējā tempertūra bīja 0C gaisu uzsildīja līdz 100C un mehāniski izplešoties gais atdzisa  līdz 72C līdz ar to 28 grādi siltuma pārgāja mehāniskajā enerģija, un mums paliek pāri 1.2 litri gaisa ar tempertūru 72C un spiedienu vēl 106498 Pa. 

Tālāk ko saka fizikas formulas ja mēs no šī atlikušā gaisa izņemam tos 72C siltuma , es gribu zināt par cik tas spiediens būs zemāks par zemes atmosfēras spiedienu un cik daudz enerģijas varēs dabūt no šī atpakaļ ejošā processa ??? 

Vai der tās pašas formulas ? 

man liekās ka vaidzētu būt tāpat kā sākumā ka no atpakaļ ejošā processa varētu no 72C dabūt ārā 28-29% enerģijas un tas attiecīgi būtu +20% pie kopējās dzinēja effektivitātes līdz ar to mēs dabūnam savus 50% efektivitāti  ::  
protams lai šādu dzinēju uztaisītu ir jābūt 2 cilindriem viens priekš izplešanās un otrs priekš dzesēšanas, vienā cilindrā abus proccesus veikt nevar.

----------


## Epis

Man nekad dzīvē nav bījusi vaidzība kāpināt kvadrātā kādus daļskaitļus, parasti tika kāpināts ar cipariem 2 un 3 un es tai vietā lai liktu kādus speciālos simbolus, ciparu reizināju 2 vai 3 reizes ar sevi un lieta darīta. tākā es nesu skatījies kā to kāpināšu exelī veic.

----------


## zzz

> Atkal uzkāpu ez vecā grābekļa ar to Google kalkulātoru un Sūda angļu terminaloģiju, es rēķināju 0.65 sqrt(1.4), a vaidzēja parasti 0.65^1.4


 Vecie graabeklji ir nevis Googles kalkulaatoraa vai anglju terminologjijaa, bet gan *SUUDA epja* monumentaalajaa stulbumaa.

Tu kretinchik epi te lieliijies ar savaam speejaam pa aatro iemaaciities ko vajag, nu tad zini, ja tu nolohojies uz nespeeju pareizi veikt elementaarus matemaatiskus apreekjinus, un tev jaabaazh gjiimii tava kljuuda chetras(!) reizes, lai beidzot pieleektu, tad tas gan neliecina par aatru maaciishanos. Driizaak izskataas peec pamatiigas bremzes.

Un 28% arii ir fignja. Tavs milzu dzineejs tagad atrodas uz Zemes - taapeec reekjini nost atmosfeeras pretspiediena deelj pazaudeeto darbu. Nocelt formulu pa taisno no Velko apreekjina un deklareet: graadi = %  nevareesi - tas bija deriigi tikai Meenessdzineejam, bez aareejaas atmosfeeras.

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ varbūt tomēr vari iemācīties postēt bez lamuvārdiem un personīgiem apvainojumiem?
Ja temats tev škiet neinteresants vai citu viedoklis aplams tad varbūt atslābsti un aizej uz http://www.kakao.lv

----------


## Epis

Izrēķināju to effektivitāti ar tām gāzu enerģijas U vērtībām un sanāca 27%  :P  es tač teicu ka būs ap 28-29% 
vēl izrēķināju kas notiks ja tagadējo 1.2litrus  72C gaisa atdzesēs un atspiedīs cilindru atpakaļ.
Tātad atdzesējot gaisu līdz 0C 1.2litru tvertnes spiediens sanāca 84175 Pa  ( -17100 Pa (negatīvs spiediens salīdzinot ar atmosfēras spiedienu !!! tātad mēs tagat veica atkal darbu tikai pretējo tagat atmosfēra saspiedīs gāzi atpakaļ viņas sākotnējā tilpumā 1litrs.
un saspiežot atpakaļ 1.2litrus 0C -17100 Pa (pret atmosfēras spiedienu) gāzes iegūstam jauno gāzes tempertūru 15.3C un šī procesa effektivitāte salīdzinot ar kopējo siltuma enerģiju kuru ielikām gāzes karsēšanā ir 15.3%  un no šī processa paliek pāri 1litrs 15.3C  O Pa (pret zemes atmosfēru) gaisa, 
Kopējā mana dzinēja Teorētiskā Effektivitāte sanāk 27+15.3= 42,3%     ::  
tehniski mēs šo 1litru 15C gaisu varam laist atkal ciklā (šajā gadījumā tas pat ir ieteicams, jo sūknējot gaisu no ārpuses mēs zaudējam enerģiju, bet te mums ir gāze ar enerģijas pārpalikumu un tad ja mēs taisa nākošo ciklu jau ar sākotnējo gaisa tempertūru 15.3C 

un tad visa processa Jaunā Effektivitāte jau sasniedz 0.4995% ~ 50%   ::  

nu kā tev ZZZ mans teorētiskais dzinēja modelis kas strādā ar 1 litru gaisa no 0-100C tempertūras  ??

----------


## Vikings

Klau, Epi, bet Tu mehāniskos zudumus nerēķini?

----------


## Epis

> Klau, Epi, bet Tu mehāniskos zudumus nerēķini?


 TO varēs rēķināt pēc tam, no sākuma jau galvenais ir izrēķināt pēc Būtības, cik vispār % enerģijas var dabūt.

Ja kas tad tie mehāniskie zudumi kā berze īstanībā jau daļēji ir iekšā fromulā jo es gāzes izplešanās variantā  pēc izplešanās līdz 1.2 litriem man cilindrā ir vēljoprojām spiediens (106498Pa ), kas ir +5'173 Pa  salīdzinot ar zemes atmosfēras spiedienu tākā ja tur arī būs kaukāda berze tad tas nekādīgies neietekmēs šo processu, faktiski berze var ietekmēt tikai tad ja cilindrs izplestos līdz tādam tilpumam kad iekšējais gāzes spiediens būtu 1 atmosfēra tad berzes ietekmē cilindrs reāli nevarētu līdz tam stāvoklim nemaz aiziet un tad varētu teikt ka ir berzes zudumi, bet tākā man cilindrā ir lielāks spiediens par berzes pretestību tad nav Jēgas skaitīt tos zudumus, vienīgais ko berze tādā gadījumā var ietekmēt ir cilindra ātrums, tākā par berzi nav ko domāt, jo es netaisu iekšdedzes dzinēju kurš ietu ar 5000 RPM šitas apskatāmais modelis būs īsts bremze, kustēsies lēnu kamēr izstrādās visu gaisa spiediena potenciālu, faktiski es jau pats esu ielicis formulā to limitu 5K Pa atlikušo spiedienu kurš paliks neizmantots, īstnībā būs jāizrēķina kāda efektivitāte būtu tad ja es izmantotu visu Spiediena starpību, jo sākumā es bīju izrēķināsi tādu variantu, bet tur pie izplešanās bīj niecīgs efektivitātes uzlabojums 1-2%, bet es domāju ka pie atdzišanas šim ciparam vaidzētu būt daudz lielākam, šitas būs jāpārbauda.

----------


## zzz

> ZZZ varbūt tomēr vari iemācīties postēt bez lamuvārdiem un personīgiem apvainojumiem?


 Atslaabsti, Vinchi, ja epis izdeva pazinjojumu suuda anglju terminologjija, tad termins suuda epis arii buus pilniigi normaals un pienjemams.

Kaa arii, dailjvalodinjas, tas protams viens moments, abet vai tev kaa foruma adminam  liekas pilniigi nebuutiski ka tavaa forumaa tiek murgotas klaji maldinoshas fignjas?

Tehnisks forums taa kaa, nav tak filozofu vai zhurnaalistu tusinsh, trakas muljkjiibas taa kaa dereetu piebremzeet, ne?

----------


## zzz

> nu kā tev ZZZ mans teorētiskais dzinēja modelis kas strādā ar 1 litru gaisa no 0-100C tempertūras  ??


 kretinchika epja dzineejs kaa jau parasti - sastaav no fignjaam apreekjinos.

Ladna nav jau probleema uzrakstiit kretinchikam epim priekshaa - vinjam pasham jau pielec tikai no ceturtaas reizes minimums.

Gaazes ieksheejaa energija pie t 273K

U1 = 0.0446 * 2.5 * 8.31 * 273 = 252.95 J

pie 373

U2 = 0.0446 * 2.5 * 8.31 * 373 = 345.60 J

Sildiishanai pateereets

345.60 - 252.95 = 92.65 J

Adiabaatiski izpleshoties no 1 l liidz 1.2 l

p beigu = 138 310 * ((0.001 / 0.0012)^1.4) = 107 151.89 Pa
T beigu = p*V/(n*R) = (107 151.89 * 0.0012) / (0.0446 * 8.31) = 346.93 K

U beigu = 0.0446 * 2.5 * 8.31 * 346.93 = 321.45 J

Delta U
345.60 - 321.45 = 24.15 J

Ieguutais mehaaniskais darbs atnjemot nost atmosfeeras spiediena deelj pazaudeeto (ne nepielec kretinchikam epim shis te fakts nekaadiigi, ka shis atrodas uz Zemes, nevis uz Meeness)

W= delta U - p * deltaV = 24.15 - 101325*(0.0012-0.001) = 24.15-20.265 =3.885 J

Lietderiibas koeficients uz doto momentu

3.885 / 92.65 = 0.0419  = ~ 4.2%

Vai paskaidrojot populaari - tajaa momentaa ka epis ceeli pazinjoja ka shis ir ieguvis 28% lietderiibas koeficientu, iisteniibaa shim bija 4.2 %

Ladna paareejo epja gaisa dzineeja cikla dalju varbuut uzrakstiishu veelaak.

----------


## Epis

```
W= delta U - p * deltaV = 24.15 - 101325*(0.0012-0.001) = 24.15-20.265 =3.885 J
```

 No kurienes tu izraki šito formulu ??  un ko tā formula vispār rēķina, piemēram pasaki ko tu aprēķināji sarēzinot atmosfēras spiedienu ar tilpuma izmaiņām 0.2litri ???  es nevaru atrast nevienu formulu kas tādā veidā kautkādu enerģiju rēķinātu.

----------


## zzz

beerninj epi, tas ir elementaars fizikas pamatkurss.

Tavs draugs un dveeseliskais koleega izgudrotaajs un didaktikjis raimondinsh shausmiigi miileeja domu eksperimentus. Nu tad meegjinaasim tev arii ieboreet ar uzskataamiem piemeeriem.

Pienjemsim ka tavaa 1 l cilindraa nav nekaada sildiitaa gaaze vai kas, bet gan tur ir tukshums, kuraa dziivo ruukjiitis skafandraa. Ruukjiitis no cilindra iekspuses spiezh virzuli uz aaru taa lai palielinaatu savu dziives telpu liidz 1.2 litriem, atmosfeeras spiediens dabiski spiezh pretii.

Uzdevums epim - cik lielu darbu (dzhoulos) jaaveic ruukjiitim lai izpleestu savu dziivokli no 1 l liidz 1.2 l, aareejaas atmosfeeras spiediens normaalais 101325 Pa?

----------


## a_masiks

IMHO pofig šī tēma, ibo censties pataisīt par muļķiem tiešām gudrus un centīgus vīrus, kas savu TAISNĪBU PIERĀDĪJA nu jau pirms 200 gadiem - jābūt sevišķi retardētam. Lasu kā "Dadzi" vai "Krokodīlu"... bet iekrita acīs dīvainā frāze *to Google kalkulātoru un Sūda angļu terminaloģiju*.
Atceroties nenormālo un izmisīgo savas taisnības pierādīšanu topikā par *kapacitātoru* un angļu termin*a*loģijas pacelšanu visam pāri for ever...  zūd pārliecība par lielām iespējām uz saistītiem un secīgiem spriedumiem... vēl jo dīvaināka paliek Raimonda sajūsma par šo cirku. Tas taču ir savā būtībā nožēlojams un skumjš...

----------


## Epis

Es tik tālu nebīju aizdomājies ka no tiem % vēl ir jāatņem kautkas, un par tādas formulas eksistenci es nemaz nezināju ! atradu to formulu wiki : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work_(thermodynamics)#Pressure-volume_work

Tādēļ jau es sākumā teicu lai kāds ieliek PIlno aprēķinu, uz zemes, nevis Mēnes, jo tā fizika ir baigi sarežģitā lieta. un manas fizikas zināšanas pirmstam par enerģjījām un tādām lietām, bīj tuvas Absolūtai 0  ::  vienīgi par tiem Nm un paātrinājumiem šo to zināju, lai gan tur arī grābekļu ir pietiekami daudz.
Ceru ka vairāk nekādu grābekļu tajās formulās tur nav ? 

nu tad jāpalielina tempertūra cilindram un spiediens lai vismaz būtu kādas 3 atmosfēras tad no tiem efektivitātes % ņemsies nost mazāk %. un + kāps arī paša dzinēja efektivitāte

----------


## zzz

Ir, beerninj epi, tur graabeklji, ir. Piedevaam veel tik viltiigi salikti, lai visi siltuma dzineeji aplauztos pret sliktaa onkulja Karno formulu.

Veel jaapiemin ka tas ko tu tur esi sareekjinaajis sava cikla dzeseeshanas daljaa arii izskataas peec trakaam muljkjiibaam.

----------


## zzz

> Tādēļ jau es sākumā teicu lai kāds ieliek PIlno aprēķinu, uz zemes, nevis Mēnes,


 tavi "izgudrojumi", tev arii pasham buutu jaabuut speejiigam tos apreekjinaat. Jeb taa ariii grasies visu dziivi nodziivot kaa stulbs paraziits?

----------


## Epis

Ar karno formulu ir apmēram tā, ka tu ej pa ielu kāds onkulis teva saka redz nevar uztaisīt sterlin dzinēju (kā mans) ar augstāku effektivitāti nekā teikts šajā formulā, ko tu darīsi ticēsi tam vai nē ?? 
Es nē.
Pateikšu arī kāpēc, tāpēc ka man vaig pierādījumu tam ka patiešām nevar, un tagat vismaz līdz kautkādai patiesības daļai (pirmam izplešanās ciklam) esu nonācis. Kādēļ tā fizika ir tik sarežģita, ļoti vienkārši, apskataties kādas formulas ir tajā Wikipēdijā, tur ir tādi simboli, kurus es savu mūžu redzējis nēsu (visādi grieķu burti, un vēl daži elementi kuriem es meklējot caur Google nozīmi pat nevarēju atrast, kā lai es pēc tādām Super gudrām(ar nezināmiem simboliem sakodētām) formulām kautko aprēķinu ? līdz ar to izlauzties cauri šiem sakodētājiem apzīmējumiem ir ļoti grūti, domāju ka es nēsu vienīgais kurš neko šeit nesaprot no Fizikas reāli tādi kā es ir 99% Latvijas tautas, tākā Ja kāds Ieliktu īsto Aprēķinu ar formulu un to apzīmējumu aprēķinu tad tas būs izdarījis lielu iegūldījumu Tautas izglītošanā.  :: 

Protams es arī no tā gūšu kādu labumu, tas ir sākšu saprast kā vispār strādā tie dzinēji, un vairs nerakstīšu Stulbības, un neizteikšu aplamus apgalvojumus !

----------


## karloslv

Epi, tu skolā neesi gājis? Cik atceros, grieķu burtus mācīja vienā no pirmajām fizikas stundām.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ar karno formulu ir apmēram tā, ka tu ej pa ielu kāds onkulis teva saka redz nevar uztaisīt sterlin dzinēju (kā mans) ar augstāku effektivitāti nekā teikts šajā formulā, ko tu darīsi ticēsi tam vai nē ??
> Es nē.


 Masiks garām ejot noņurd: "Epi, nebāz mēli pie vadiem pa taisno no 220V  rozetes. Tas ir bīstami...nevar palikt dzīvs "




> domāju ka es nēsu vienīgais kurš neko šeit nesaprot no Fizikas reāli tādi kā es ir 99% Latvijas tautas, tākā Ja kāds Ieliktu īsto Aprēķinu ar formulu un to apzīmējumu aprēķinu tad tas būs izdarījis lielu iegūldījumu Tautas izglītošanā.


 Unikāli. Vienam domāšana padodas vienkārši ģeniāli. Es muļkis, visu laiku greizi domāju, ka tautas izglītošanā lielāko ieguldījumu dod skola un augstskola.... izrādās ka nē - Fedjas onkuļa ielikta formula internetā ir tā, kas dara to lielo izglītošanas darbu....

----------


## Velko

> Ja kāds Ieliktu īsto Aprēķinu ar formulu


 Tur jau tā lieta, ka nav tādas vienas, lielas "īstās" aprēķinu formulas. Ir tikai daudz maziņas, kuras jāsavirknē pareizā secībā, atkarībā no situācijas. Tu ar loģikām ņemies -  jāsakrāmē andi, ori, latchi, counteri un citas padarīšanas viens otram galā, lai iegūtu rezultātu. Tieši tāpat ir ar fizikas formulām.

Nu, bet dA = p * dV šajā topikā pazibēja pat vēl pirms maniem aprēķiniem.

----------


## GuntisK

Interesants cilvēks Tu Epi esi- "jobojies" paralēli gan ar super cnc, gan visādiem siltuma dzinējiem , gan jaunas "zinātnes" bīdīšanu. Man tavas spējas!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

Iisteno plasha profila izgudrotaaju raamjos neieliksi.  ::  Abet protams ka shis izgudros visu ko un shitaadi siikumi




> un manas fizikas zināšanas pirmstam par enerģjījām un tādām lietām, bīj tuvas Absolūtai 0


 tak izgudroshanai nav nekaads skjeerslis.

Tur gan rodas taadas nelielas probleemas ar izgudrojumu straadaatspeeju, bet tas nekas, toties var pa fikso izgudrot dikti daudz ko un dazhaadu nefunkcioneejoshu.

----------


## dmd

es tik tā, gribēju pateikt, ka īstenībā fizika ir samerā vienkārša, vismaz aprēķinu, ne jaunu likumu atklāšanas ziņā. 
vienīgi formulas ir daudz un bez jēdzīgas rokasgrāmatas pagrūti, bet arī tur jau pietiek ar pamatsetu ar formulām un pārējo var salikt kopā un aprēķināt, ko vajag.

----------


## Epis

Viss ir atkarīgs no tā Kādā viedā Tā vai tā Informācija tiek pasniegta, un tā ir atkarīgs vai cilvēks viņu sapratīs vai nesapratīs, 
Varu minēt daudz visādus piemērus kur esu meklējis informāciju par kādu lietu vairākus mēnešus, un tas bīj darīts nevis tādēļ ka informāciju nevarēja atrast, bet tādēl ka tā informācija bīja pasniegta tādā veidā kādā es viņu nesaprotu, tieši tas pats ir par to siltumu, spiedieniem, tas kad informācijas Wikipēdijā, un citur ir daudz un pa pillo man neko daudz nepalīdz jo izskatot to visu info. kalnu es tāpat neko nesaprotu, tikai tādēļ ka tā informācija ir uzrakstīta tādā veidā kurā es viņu nesaprotu, faktiski es nesaprotu neko līdz tam brīdim kad nav kāds reāls dzīves piemērs, un kāds aprēķināts paraugs, ko varētu dzīvē iemeģināt un pārbaudīt, paanalizēt vai tā ir vai nav. 

ja jau Fizika būtu tik viegla kā metemātika un ģeometrija tad kādēļ tik maz cilvēku latvijā kautko sajēdz no fizikas ?? skaitīt ta māk visi!, bet izrēķināt un pierādīt jūsu Populāro Carrnot cikla effektivitātes formulu var tikai retais (zem 1%).

----------


## zzz

> Viss ir atkarīgs no tā Kādā viedā Tā vai tā Informācija tiek pasniegta, un tā ir atkarīgs vai cilvēks viņu sapratīs vai nesapratīs,


 Nu shite viens personaazhs epis slaveeja vot shito




> karoči atradu labu Fizikas lasāmvielu par visiem termo processiem, 
> http://web.mit.edu/16.unified/www/SPRIN ... node5.html


 interesanti kas ta vinjam trauceeja pasha atrasto avotu pastudeet ciitiigaak, tai skaitaa saakot no saakuma?




> man neko daudz nepalīdz jo izskatot to visu info. kalnu es tāpat neko nesaprotu, tikai tādēļ ka tā informācija ir uzrakstīta tādā veidā kurā es viņu nesaprotu, faktiski es nesaprotu neko


 Oi, epja fiksaa iemaaciishanaas ko vajag iebukseejusi uz termodinamikas? Kas to buutu domaajis! VISAM tak ir jaabuut tik vienkaarsham lai jaunajam gjeenijam epim pietiktu ar dazhu lappusiishu paskjirstiishanu paaris minuutes. Ja epis kaut ko nevar saprast paaris minuushu laikaa, tad taa ir pilniigi nepareiza zinaatne un piedevaam suudiigi izklaastiita ( griekju burti, kaa arii visaadi citi kjeburi jaaizliedz lietot vispaar!!!)

Kaa arii viens tipinsh arii vaardaa epis shiten ziimeejaas shaadi




> vispār man reāli apnika jums te skaidrot ņemat un lasat paši tos termofizikas pamatus,


 kas ta nu tagad noticies, peekshnji vairs neko nesaproti? 




> skaitīt ta māk visi!,


 Njemot veeraa tavu svaigi kaa nodemonstreeto performanci apreekjinos, es gan neteiktu, ka tu epi maaki skaitiit/lietot kalkulaatoru. Kljuudas var gadiities katram, tachu ja taa jaabaazh gjiimii chetras reizes, lai tev pielektu, tad tas ir diezgan smags stulbums.




> bet izrēķināt un pierādīt jūsu Populāro Carrnot cikla effektivitātes formulu var tikai retais (zem 1%).


 A prieksh kam? tu epi tak vinju jau apgaazi, vairaakas reizes piedevaam, Karno cikls domaats Meenesim un vispaar tikai lai apshmauktu izgudrotaajus un atrunaatu vinjus no labaaku dzineeju taisiishanas. Zheel tikai ka epis ar savu revolucionaaro dzineeju kaut kaa nezkaadeelj netaisaas vis buuveet, kaut arii ir atmaskojis Karno iisto buutiibu.

----------


## zzz

Kaa arii,  raimondiiiinj, auuuu!!!! Sheku reku epis raud par to kaa vinjam termodinamiku vajag maaciit un cik tas buutu noderiigi Tautas Izgliitiibai!

dajosh strane uglja, raimondinj!

davai patriotiskais didaktikji, pietiks sleepties pa kaktiem un izteikt dziljdomiigus komentaarus aiz aizkariem staavot.

maaci epim termodinamiku, raimondinj

nosachkosi - buusi atkal pieraadiijis sevi kaa pretiigu liekuli- muldeetaaju.

----------


## Epis

Kā tad ir ar to Pēdējo atdzesēšanas processu, ja tai beigu effektivitātes 15.3% pārrēķina pēc tās tur Formulas tad rezultāts būs pareizs ?? 




> un saspiežot atpakaļ 1.2litrus 0C -17100 Pa (pret atmosfēras spiedienu) gāzes iegūstam jauno gāzes tempertūru 15.3C un šī procesa effektivitāte salīdzinot ar kopējo siltuma enerģiju kuru ielikām gāzes karsēšanā ir 15.3% un no šī processa paliek pāri 1litrs 15.3C O Pa (pret zemes atmosfēru) gaisa,

----------


## Epis

Skataties kas notiek Ja rēķina atdzesēšanās proccesa effektivitāti ar Visām ZZZ formulām:

1.2litri atdziest līdz 0C un iekšējais spiediens ir 84175 Pa ārējais Atmosfēras ir 101325 Pa 

Tātad rēķinam cik Enerģias izstrādās Cilindrs W= 84175*(0.0012-0.001)=16.83 (J) 

Sarēķinam Kopējo iegūto darbu no abiem Processiem W kopējais = 16.83+3.888 = 20.71 J 
Rēķinam Effektivitāti:
n= 20.71/92.65 = 0.22 = 22%  Urāā   ::  

Nu kā ir aprēķins pareizs vai nav ??

----------


## zzz

beerninj epi tu atkal esi sarakstiijis pilniigas hernjas.

Darbinju izotermiskaa saspieshanaa naaksies reekjinaat peec formulinjaam, kuras ir redzamas piemeeraam shite

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isothermal

A tur integraaalis pa celjam (noshaujies epi, tas tak laikam viens no tiem kjeburiem par kuriem tev pilniigaa bezfilma.  ::  )

----------


## Raimonds1

> IMHO pofig šī tēma, ibo censties pataisīt par muļķiem tiešām gudrus un centīgus vīrus, kas savu TAISNĪBU PIERĀDĪJA nu jau pirms 200 gadiem - jābūt sevišķi retardētam. Lasu kā "Dadzi" vai "Krokodīlu"... bet iekrita acīs dīvainā frāze *to Google kalkulātoru un Sūda angļu terminaloģiju*.
> Atceroties nenormālo un izmisīgo savas taisnības pierādīšanu topikā par *kapacitātoru* un angļu termin*a*loģijas pacelšanu visam pāri for ever...  zūd pārliecība par lielām iespējām uz saistītiem un secīgiem spriedumiem... vēl jo dīvaināka paliek Raimonda sajūsma par šo cirku. Tas taču ir savā būtībā nožēlojams un skumjš...


 redz ko Epis ir uzrakstījis
vakar 10.51:  protams lai šādu dzinēju uztaisītu ir jābūt 2 cilindriem viens priekš izplešanās un otrs priekš dzesēšanas, vienā cilindrā abus proccesus veikt nevar. 
vakar 16.30 :
kustēsies lēnu kamēr izstrādās visu gaisa spiediena potenciālu, faktiski es jau pats esu ielicis formulā to limitu 5K Pa atlikušo spiedienu kurš paliks neizmantots, īstnībā būs jāizrēķina kāda efektivitāte būtu tad ja es izmantotu visu Spiediena starpību, jo sākumā es bīju izrēķināsi tādu variantu, bet tur pie izplešanās bīj niecīgs efektivitātes uzlabojums 1-2%, bet es domāju ka pie atdzišanas šim ciparam vaidzētu būt daudz lielākam, šitas būs jāpārbauda.

Pirms daudz lapām biju minējis kādu vecu kuga tvaika dzinēju, ko rādīja Discovery, kur trīs dažāda lieluma cilindri atstrādā dažāda spiediena tvaiku. Epis savā domu gaitā tuvojas pa savu ceļu, klupdams krizdams reālai, realizētai, praktiskai idejai.  Tiesi tāpēc, par spīti visam, šitais process ir derīgs.

Ja runā par pedagoģisko pieeju, tad Epis kā apmācāmais vai pašmacības entuziasts pārstāv viskaitinošāko, izzināt gribošāko un enerģiju, laiku un izdomu paģērošo apmācāmā tipu, kas grib saprast, grib saprast, kāpēc viņš vai citi var vai nevar saprast, grib pilnībā iebraukt procesā ( lai to saprastu un uzlabotu). Šitādā pieeja kaitina 99.9% pedagogu, ierēdņu, utt utjpr.

Ja var apgalvot, ka biodegviela patērē 70% lai to saražotu, un auditorija māj ar galvu, tad tāda auditorija tiešām ir jāmāca.

----------


## Epis

Jā jā es nupat sāku domāt kā tik daudz sanāk un atradu kļūdu. 
vienīgi nesaprotu tagat kad man cilindrā iz zemāks spiediens man to darbu rēķināt kā es tur izrēķināju, (rēzinot 84175 ar tilpumu, vai jāreizina tas tilpums ar 1 atmosfēru ?? 
Tam atpakaļ ejošajam processam pēc vecā varianta tā efektivitāte n=14.25-16.8= 2.55%  
Pēc otra varianta n=14.25-20.265= 6%  kurš cipars ir īstais tas vai tas ?? 
(efektivitāte nevar būt negatīva tāpēc cipari ir pozitīvi!

Es tač tos 15.3% rēķināju pēc tām formullām, un tur arī tika izmantota tā viena isotermālā formula kas bīj velko piemērā

----------


## zzz

> Ja runā par pedagoģisko pieeju, tad Epis kā apmācāmais vai pašmacības entuziasts pārstāv viskaitinošāko, izzināt gribošāko un enerģiju, laiku un izdomu paģērošo apmācāmā tipu, kas grib saprast, grib saprast, kāpēc viņš vai citi var vai nevar saprast, grib pilnībā iebraukt procesā ( lai to saprastu un uzlabotu). Šitādā pieeja kaitina 99.9% pedagogu, ierēdņu, utt utjpr.


 Kaa tad liekulis muldeetaajs raimondinsh atkal uzrakstiija politisko hernju paladzinju, nos savas iemiiljotaas poziicijas kaktaa aiz aizkariem.

Nu ka meergli raimondinj pastaasti kaapeec tad tu pats ciitiigi staavi malinjaa no izzinaat griboshaa epja maaciishanas? Arii piederi pie tiem 99.9% skolotaaju un iereednju?

Vai taa lietinja ir veel biskji trakaaka - meerglis raimondinsh savaa buutiibaa ir dzimis politikjis un vinja liekuliigo paladzinju saturs iisteniibaa nav paredzeets nekaadaa sakaraa ar vinja darbiem, taapeec shis vis neies smeereet savas rokas gar epja maacishanu, tikai paslavees sho kaa izzinaat griboshu?

----------


## a_masiks

> grib pilnībā iebraukt procesā ( lai to saprastu un uzlabotu)


 Ņirgājies?

----------


## Epis

Laikam vienīgais veids kā noskaidrot patiesību - Kā īsti ir- ir uztaisīt kādu vienkāršu eksperimentu, tikai man pagaidām nav tie spiediena sensori  ::  kad būs tad arī būs kautkāds eksperiments jāuztaisa ! 

savādāk paies 5 mēneši un tāpat nekādas skaidrības nebūs ! Ja es būtu tik gudrs un varētu šito piemēru aprēķināt tad jau sen būtu aprēķinājis, nevis kā ZZZ saka ka visu zin, bet ielikt pilnu aprēkinu nevar, pēdējā ielika to pašu aprēķinu ko es jau bīju jau izrēķinājis + 1 formula, tas ir viss ZZZ veikums līdz šim attiecīgi viena formula klāt jau esošam aprēķinam  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nē. Bet pie domas par citur jau realizētajiem 2 un vairāk cilindriem un to, kā atstrādāt zema spiediena un temperatūras tvaiku tomēr nonāca.

Ja jāsalīdzina tāds , kurš neuzdod nevienu jautajumu un visam piekrīt.....
Tagad skolā metas uz mobilo funkcijam un tehno guru ir podziņu spaidītājs   ::

----------


## zzz

meergli raimondinj tev tika uzdots jautaajums - kaa tu grasies skaidrot to ka tu savos liekulja paladzinjos shausmiigi ruupeejies par izgliitiibu, bet tad kad ir konkreets biedrs epis ko izgliitot, tad tu vinjam uzliec miiksto? 

ladna kretinchik epi pats uzprasiijies

epja milzu gaisa dzineeja dzeseeshanas dalja.

pateereetais darbs izotermiski pie 273 K saspiezhot gaisu no 1.2 l liidz 1 l

W = nRTln (Vb/Va) = 0.0446 * 8.31 * 273 * ln(0.0012 / 0.001) = 18.45 J

darbs ko pastraadaa atmosfeera saspiezhot 1.2 l liidz 1l

p * deltaV = 101325*(0.0012-0.001) = 20.265 J

ieguutais lietderiigais mehaaniskais darbs saspieshanas procesaa

20.265 - 18.45 = 1.815 J

Kopaa darbs ieguuts 

1.815 + 3.885 = 5.7 J

Kopiigais lietderiibas koeficients

5.7 / 92.65 = 0.0615 = 6.15%

Voopshchem suudi tev epi, nav ne 100% ne 54% ne 28% un pat liidz sliktaa onkulja Karno 26.8% arii taalu jo taalu nedavelc.

Kaa arii tu kretinchik epi vari pilniigi droshi vari teikt ka es neesmu fizikai pienesis vispaar nevienu formulu klaat jo vinjas visas jau sen ir atrodamas graamatinjaas.  :: 

Un shitos shvakos procentus nekaadaa zinjaa nevajag uztvert kaa skjeersli milzu dzineeja buuvnieciibai un noteikti ar sensoriem iekshaa. Katraa zinjaa uzklausi raimondinja padomus un buuvee ar triis cilindriem uzreiz.

----------


## zzz

> savādāk paies 5 mēneši un tāpat nekādas skaidrības nebūs ! Ja es būtu tik gudrs un varētu šito piemēru aprēķināt tad jau sen būtu aprēķinājis,


 a shito tu kretinchik epi siikaak izskaidro? Esoshais apreekjins, formulas ta vienas un taas pashas, no kaa tad tev taa nevareeshana celjaas? Bezjeega kaa vinjas kopaa sastikjeet? Atkal kalkulaatoraa rocinjas sapinushaas?

----------


## Raimonds1

3 cilindru verķis ir uzbūvēts jau pirms pārsimt gadiem ar lietderības koeficientu ap 40%. (Discovery )

Bet nu padomāsim par reālām vielām. Tātad, tas cilindrs tomēr ir reāla tērauda čaula, kurai ir masa, siltumietilpība, alumīnija cilindrs ar kanāliem dzeses šķidrumam kurš pie rpm kaut vai 1200 nevar tikt nodzesēts līdz āra temperatūrai 300K katrā 1/20 sekundes, bet turās ap 370K. Tāpat gaiss, kura katrs kubikmetrs sver 1.29kg arī ir reāla viela ar savu siltumietilpību, pie kam uz katru skābekļa molekulu, kas piedalas reakcijā jāsilda 4 slāpekļa molekulas, kas katrā taktī  tiek uzkarsētas un izpūstas arā.  Tāpat degviela arī ir apkārtējās vides temperatūrā.   Tāpat eļlai, virzula gredzeniem un pārējam detaļām ir optimāla darbības temperatura, kura noteikti ir augstāka par 300K. utt utjpr - tas viss ierobežo to enerģijas daudzumu, kuru var parvērst kustībā vai elektrībā.  Siltumu gan var paņemt un kopā savākt ap 90%.

----------


## Epis

A šitā formula W = nRTln (Vb/Va) nav gadījumā tā pēc kuras tad rēķina to siltumsūkņu effektivitāti, jo šai aprēķinātā piemērā parādās tāda lieta ka ieliekot 1.815 J Darba (atmosfēras spiediens izdara šo darbu) , mēs dabūnam 18.45J siltuma, (Aprēķināja ZZZ), Vai tā tas patiešām ir ?? 

Būs jāuztaisa exelī kāds grafiks kā mainās effektivitāte atkarībā no spiedieniem, cilindra tilpumiem,un tempertūras, 
un tad varēs izdarīt kādus secinājums par to kādam tad vaidzētu būt Ideālam dzinējam   ::

----------


## zzz

Visus jautaajumus pie didaktikja raimondinja.  :: 

Ja shis uz doto briidi ir aiznjemts spamojot citos forumos, tad okei varu uzmest arii vinja vietaa:

Tas ir dikti feini ka tu epi esi taads entuziastisks un izzinaat griboshs jaunietis. Kas attiecas uz tavu jautaajumu, tad: Latvijas skolaas fizikas maacishana ir ljoti zemaa liimenii, izmantojot siltuma suuknjus var ieguut 200% siiiltuma !!!!, padomaa par Brauna daljinju izmeeriem un iistenam dzineejam jaasatur vismaz triis cilindri.

Ja nu tevi kaut kas nepmierina shajaa atbildee tad neuztraucies, taa ir absoluuti didaktiski perfekta.  ::

----------


## zzz

> šai aprēķinātā piemērā parādās tāda lieta ka ieliekot 1.815 J Darba (atmosfēras spiediens izdara šo darbu) , mēs dabūnam 18.45J siltuma, (Aprēķināja ZZZ)


 Paldies kretinchik epi, bet es pilniigi briivpraatiigi atsakos no man piedeeveetaa goda.

Augstaak citeetaa hernja ir kretinchika epja pasha izgudrojums. Manaa apreekjinaa taadu murgu nav un tur vispaar nav runa par siltuma suukneeshanaam (par siltuma suuknjiem griezies pie raimondinja, kretinchik epi).

Ja nu tava tagadeejaa spozhaa ideja ir taisiit milzu siltuma suukni ar efektivitaati 1000% kas raimondinja nozheelojamos 200% iemiida zemee ar vienu veezienu, tad katraa zinjaa dari to.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Un vēl -  to degvielas - gaisa maisījumu arī nevar saspiest pārāk stipri, detonēs un reāls cilindrs, virzulis, kloķis- klanis nevarēs utilizēt šo enerģiju.

Tātad, sēžoties rēķināt siltuma dzinēja efektivitāti, jāzin max temperatūras, spiedieni un slodzes materiāliem , no kuriem to mašīnu būvēs, kā arī ķīmiskās īpašibas tam degmaisījumam, cik viņu var spiest un kādu spiedienu starpību dabūt.

Tātad, liekot ciparus formulās, parādas ierobežojumi - karsē, bet ne virs tik un tik, dzesē, bet ne zem tik un tik, saspied, bet tikai lidz tādam spiedienam utt. (EDIT - Eļlas arī pie 220K ziemeļos pārāk labi neeļļos, tātad vēl viens ierobežojums.)

Kas attiecas uz entropisko, kustībā vai elektroenerģijā nepārvēršamo enerģijas daļu, tad blakus siltuma dzinēja mehaniskajam enerģijas % var dabūt vēl vismaz tikpat siltuma.  To dara visās kogenerācijas iekartās, normāli cipari te ir 35% el. + 50% siltuma.  Kādus pāris procentus gan vēl ar Peltjē var pārvērst elektrībā  :: 

Nu un siltumsūknim, protams, ar koeficientu 1/4 ir galīgi vienalga, vai tas kilovats nāk no koģenerācijas vai no hesa.  Diemžēl 200% ir iegūstami tikai kā siltums, ne kā elektroenerģija.

Kas attiecas uz tendencēm, tad tās ir izmantot nekvalitatīvu kurināmo un darbināt zemākas efektivitātes, bet nekvalitatīvas degvielas iekārtas - Peltjē vai Rankina cikla mašīnas, pie tam ar zemāku temperatūru. Zemas temperatūras siltuma izmantošana vispār ir viena no  aktuālākajām lietām, ar ko nodarbojas pasaulē.

----------


## zzz

Tas ir ljoti apsveicami kaa tu raimondinj radi izpratni epii. Tagad tev veel vajag ciitiigaak padomaat par to kuraa vietaa izzinaat griboshais jaunietis epis atkal nolohojaas savaa peedeejaa rakstiijumaa.

----------


## Epis

Ieliku fomrulu exelī pabakstīju tempertūras un tā efektivitāte ir reāli zema piemēram pie 400C MAX ko var dabūt ir 20,6%, pie 700C 28%, pie 130C ir 10.9%.
Un tad attiecīgi rodās jautājums kā vispār var dabūt tādu effektivitāti kāda tiek minēta tajā Carnot Ciklo Formullā ??, jāizmanto citas gāzes, varbūt šķidrumi ??

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar citu vielu meklēšanu intensīvi nodarbojas, piemēram Rankina mašīnām. ORC - organiskā viela ļauj realizēt procesu pie 500 grādiem kurinot ar jebko. 
Savukārt censties super dīzelim dabūt vēl kadu procentiņu lietderības rezultātā nonāk pie tā, ka dīzeļdegvielas cena ir lielāka, kā benzīnam, lai gan saražot to ir lētāk.  Bet LV kārkliem, apsēm un rapsim neko nevar padarīt, jā, iestāstīt, ka rapša hektāra apstrādei vajag 700 litrus, iegūstot 1000, to gan.

Parastajiem benzina un dīzeļa dzinējiem  lietderība ir ap 35-40%.

Izstāde
http://www.prima.lv/index.php?lng=lLat&current=m1p15i30

Izstādē pārstāvētās nozares: 
Elektroenerģijas ražošana, pārvade, sadale Elektrotehnikas iekārtas Procesu automatizācija Apgaismes tehnika Siltumenerģētika Apkures sistēmas, iekārtas, regulējošā un mēraparatūra Iekārtas gaisa piesārņojuma novēršanai un analīzei Ventilācijas, gaisa kondicionēšanas un dzesēšanas iekārtas 
Ūdens apstrādes tehnoloģijas, patēriņa uzskaite Ekoloģiski tīras un efektīvas enerģijas ieguves tehnoloģijas Gāzes apgādes sistēmas Siltumizolācijas materiāli Nafta, tās pārstrāde un naftas produkti Aprīkojums un iekārtas energoiekārtu remontam un atjaunošanai. Siltuma ieguves tehnoloģijas
Ventilācijas un gaisa kondicionēšanas iekārtas Sūkņi  Cauruļvadi un to sistēmas  Vārsti, cauruļvadu un šļūteņu armatūra, Ūdens un notekūdeņu tehnoloģijas
Ūdens un siltuma skaitītāji Manometri, termometri un citas mērierīces Kontroles un regulēšanas iekārtas  Filtri, ūdens attīrīšanas iekārtas
Izolācijas materiāli, cauruļvadu izolācija .

http://www.bt1.lv/bt1/automehanika/ 

te ar  var aiziet

----------


## zzz

raimondinja didaktiski pareizi radiitaa izpratne epii arvien pieaug un uzlabojas, uraaa!  :: 

Nu dafai raimondinj staasti vien siikaak par rapsha agrotehniku Latvijas apstaakljos un par ko tev tur konkreeti domstarpiibas ar vecajiem sakaarnjiem no LLA un citaam iestaadeem.

----------


## Epis

Nu lūk šeit es open Ofice kalkulātorā (exels) sametu tās visas formulas par ciklu aprēķiniem un labajā malā piemētu vēl parasto Spiediena enerģijas standart formulu E=P*V .
Dīvaini bīj tas ka Tā izotermiskā Atdzišanas formulla (ar to ln ) ko ZZZ iemeta tiek izmantota ne tikai gāzes saspiešanā bet arī izspiešanā, to es zugāju vienā Carnot cikla formulu sarakstā) Tākā man te kāds bīj iesmērējis neparizu Izplešanās enerģijas,darba formulu !  

mainīt var T1 un V2 vērtības. Effektivitāte pēc līdz šim noskaidrotajām formullām ir redzama J26 logā, un tā mana otra efektivitāte kas rēķināta ja cilindrs kustētos vakumā (bez zemes atmosfēras spiedien) ir L27 logā (tā efektivitāte ir baigi švakā  ::

----------


## zzz

> tiek izmantota ne tikai gāzes saspiešanā bet arī izspiešanā, to es zugāju vienā Carnot cikla formulu sarakstā) Tākā man te kāds bīj iesmērējis neparizu Izplešanās enerģijas,darba formulu !


 Nemuldi, izzinaat griboshais jaunieti epi. Tu tak pats savu 100% dzineeju dailjliteratuuriski aprakstiiji taadaa veidaa ka grasies adiabaatisku izpleshanaas procesu lietot. Ja tu tagad taisies paarlekt uz izotermisku izpleshanos, tad tas jau ir pavisam cits process un dzineejs. Formulas dabiski abiem dazhaadas, a nepareiziibas kaa jau parasti ir tikai pasha epja kaapostgalvaa.

Papildinot: ja nu epja milzu dzineejs tagad sastaav no izotermiskas izplashanaas- izohoras dzeseeshanas- izotermiskas saspieshanas - izohoras sildiishanas, tad oppaaaa - tas ir pilniigi tas pats cikls kursh tiek izmantots Stirlinga dzineejaa.  Kaut kaa hrenovata tur buus ar jaunuma momentu, nee nu, katraa zinjaa epis var dizaineet savu personisko implementaaciju no dzelziishiem, vai papiira kaa te tika dzirdeets, bet  sliktais onkulis Karno kaa negaaziisies taa negaaziisies joprojaam.

----------


## GuntisK

Man tā .rar faila nosaukums lika pasmaidīt- "Gaisa Episkais Dzinējs". Skan cēli.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Epis

Tad jau tu pats tur Masik esi visu sačakarējis, kāda vella pēc tu to Gāzes saspiešanu rēķināķināji pēc Isothermālās formullas ?? 
tur tač ir isentropiskā formulla jāliek (pagrieztā Adiabātiskā), vineīgi kura ir tā isentropiskā, jeb apgrieztā adiabātiskā wiki tur ir 2 formulas 

Man liekās ka tu ZZZ pats nevella nezini !!

----------


## zzz

Klausies kretinchik epi boreeju veelreiz   - tu pats savu milzu dzineeja izgudrojumu apraksti nesakariigu dailjliteratuuras tekstinju veidaa, piedevaam veel ik pa piecaam minuuteem izmainot to. Nu ko tad tu idiots veelies no manis un citiem rezultaataa? Lai mees reekjinaatu pakalj katrai kretinchika epja spozhi fiksajai idejai, kas vinjam ieshaavusies praataa, pat ja vinsh nav speejiigs to sakariigi izklaastiit uz aaru? Par daudz banaanus sagribeejies, kretinchik epi, morda tresnjet.  :: 

Ladna, katraa zinjaa tu izzinaat griboshais jaunieti ar savu dzineeju esi feini didaktiskajaas ramondinja rokaas, nu davai dragaajiet vien valjaa, izgudrotaaju paariitis. Es skatiishos no malinjas un slaveeshu raimondinju par to kaa shis attiista Tautas Izgliitiibu un epi par zinaatkaari.  ::

----------


## zzz

-

----------


## a_masiks

> Tad jau tu pats tur Masik esi visu sačakarējis, kāda vella pēc tu to Gāzes saspiešanu rēķināķināji pēc Isothermālās formullas ??


 Ja? Un kur tad es to visu tā sarēķināju?


Edit -* zzz*, es Tevi saprotu, bet tomēr... var būt nevajag TIK DAUDZ apsaukāties? Kādreiz, bikiņ - var būt OK, bet kas par daudz - tas par skādi...  ::

----------


## zzz

> Edit -* zzz*, es Tevi saprotu, bet tomēr... var būt nevajag TIK DAUDZ apsaukāties? Kādreiz, bikiņ - var būt OK, bet kas par daudz - tas par skādi...


 Mazliet paarpratums - miinusinja vietaa pat nemaz nebija apsaukaashanaas un to es nodzeesu pats. Tur bija par Stoddarda ciklu/dzineeju, kas vareeja buut viens no variantiem  izzinaat griboshaa jauniesha epja dzineejam, kuru shis nepaartraukti izgudro arvien savaadaakos veidos.

----------


## Epis

Steigā saujaucu šeit masika vietā vaidzēja būt ZZZ, jo viņš to pēdējo saspiešanās ciklu gudri rēķināja,
šis ir pareizais citāta galbals: 



> Tad jau tu pats tur ZZZ esi visu sačakarējis, kāda vella pēc tu to Gāzes saspiešanu rēķināķināji pēc Isothermālās formullas ??

----------


## zzz

OI, blja kretinchik epi,  ::  nu tad paraadi kuraa vietaa tu vispaar buutu uzrakstiiji KAA tad tu taisies spiest atpakalj savaa gaisa dzineejaa?

Njemot veeraa shito




> Skataties kas notiek Ja rēķina atdzesēšanās proccesa effektivitāti ar Visām ZZZ formulām:
> 
> 1.2litri atdziest līdz 0C un iekšējais spiediens ir 84175 Pa ārējais Atmosfēras ir 101325 Pa


 nu tad ja tu no 0C 1.2 l gribi nonaakt pie 0C 1 l (sava cikla saakumpunkta) tad iznaak izotermiski. 

Bet nu whatever, formulinjas tev pasham visas ir, rekjini pats savu naakamo dzineeja variantu ar adiabaatisku saspieshanu.

Tur buus atkal paaris nelielas apreekjinu niansiites, paskatiisimies uzrausies tu uz vinjaam vai ne.  ::

----------


## Epis

A kas tad tavuprāt notiek kad tiek mehāniski saspiests gais ?? 
Es domāju ka pie gaisa saspiešanas mainās gaisa spiediens un arī gaisa tempertūra un tā es arī domāju ka prasīju, lai kāds aprēķina pareizi to saspeišanas processu, jo manu, loģiski pašizdomāto, variantu redz ka izbrāķējāt, nu tad nāca ZZZ ar savu aprēķinu un tas izrādās ka ir galīgi garām, faktiski mans Pirmais variants kā es rēķināju man liekās ka bīj pareiz, jo es izmantoju to pašu formulu (adiabātisko) ar kuru rēķināju gaisa izplešanās spiedienu un tempertūru. 
Nu ko tu zzz es iekritis  ::  

Bet vispār es nesaprotu ko tad šiti tā Isotropiskā formula tur tad rēķina ??  

manā gaisa cilindra ciklā ir 4 posmi:
1. 1 litru 0C 1atm silda līdz 100C
2. gais izplešās cilindrā  līdz jaunam tilpumam Vx (adiabātiskais process)
3. tālāk Pie tā paša tilpuma Vx gais tiek atdzesēts līdz 0C
4. gaisu no tilpuma Vx un 0C saspiež līdz tilpumam 1 litrs (sākotnējam) un jautājums cik liela ir gaisa tempertūra un spiediens ?

----------


## zzz

> 4. gaisu no tilpuma Vx un 0C saspiež līdz tilpumam 1 litrs (sākotnējam) un jautājums cik liela ir gaisa tempertūra un spiediens ?


 Tu shito jautaajumu kam uzdevi: sev vai raimondinjam?  :: 

Reekjini tak pats, formulinjas jau zini, kur probleema?  :: 

A taa vispareeji ja grasies savu dzineeju tikai no adiabaataam/izohoraam buuveet... hrenovenjkij rezultaati buus.. pats sevi ieslodziijis buusi shauraa aizgaldinjaa.

Nu nekas, gan jau raimondinsh tev radiis izpratni par izotermiskiem un izobaariem procesiem arii. Nu vai neradiis, liela muizha.  ::

----------


## zzz

> faktiski mans Pirmais variants kā es rēķināju man liekās ka bīj pareiz, jo es izmantoju to pašu formulu (adiabātisko) ar kuru rēķināju gaisa izplešanās spiedienu un tempertūru. 
> Nu ko tu zzz es iekritis


 A kureejais tad tagad skaitaas epja Pirmais variants, kursh pareiz?  ::  Tu vinju nokopee un ieliec veelreiz shite, citaadi atkal aizies zudumaa kaa 54% dzineeja plaani.

Kaa arii kretinchik epi ja gribi teikt ka es esmu iekritis uz to ka nevaru un netaisos mineet ko kretinchiks epis naakamajaas piecaas minuutees atkal pamainiis savaa virtuaalajaa dzineejaa, tad tev pilniiga taisniiba, tikai es uz to nekad arii neesmu pretendeejis.

----------


## Raimonds1

gaisu dzesēt un sildīt nav jēgas, jāņem kaut kas ar viršanas temeperatūru 273K.

Bet tos 700 litrus uz hektāru apstrādei ne jau LLU profesori izdomāja  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nezinu īsto kopējo degvielas un enerģijas  patēriņu rapša eļļas iegūšanai, BET ņemot vērā ka 1L rapša elļas *BEZ* akcīzes nodokļa veikalā maksā stipri vairāk par 1L dīzeļdegvielas ar visu megalielo akcīzi - neko īpaši ekonomiski izdevīgi tas nevarētu būt.
Tb - rapša eļļas ražošana varētu būt rentabla ja lauku apstrādātu ar zirgtehniku, kā arī transports līdz pārstrādes uzņēmumam un apukaļ būtu ar auzu motoru darbināms. Tikai vot iegūtie eļļas apjomi varētu nodrošināt tikai to pašu vienu vienīgo lauku saimniecību.

----------


## ezis666

Pašlaik rapšu eļļa iet pa 890EUR/t, t.i. ~0.82 EUR/l=0.57Ls/l

EDIT: vairumā, protams, min 14t/mēn

----------


## Velko

Ja izmanto zirgu, tad vienādojumā jāiekļauj arī auzu ražošana. Ja "motors" jādarbina tukšgaitā (zirgu tak nevar noslāpēt un pēc tam atkal iedarbināt) - diez vai tas nāks par labu kopējai bilancei.

----------


## a_masiks

Dīzeļa degvielas cena 1L = 0.78 - 0.19 akcīzes nod. = 0,59Ls/l   /Lukoil cena - tas takā būtu mazumcena?/

----------


## sharps

a_masik. mazliet nekorekts saliidzinaajums veikala rapsha elljas ar degvielas stacijaas biodegvielas 1L cenaam. sheit ir citi razhoshanas tehnologjiskie procesi. kaa arii tas ka rapshu ellju paartikai Latvijaa nerazho, jo vieniigo fabriku Liepaajaa K.Lipmana kungs ar vieglu roku aizklapeeja ciet. taapeec veikala elljai taa cena ir taada kaada vinja ir. biodegvielu paaris uznjeemumi razho. ja buutu valsts atbalsta programma tam, tad degvielas cena buutu veel zemaaka.

----------


## a_masiks

Dīzeli latvijā ne tikai neražo, pat izejvielas šeit neiegūst. Piedevām pārtikas rapša eļļai nav piemērots valsts akcīzes nodoklis.
Dīzeļdegviela bez mazumtirdzniecības uzcenojuma un bez akcīzes nodokļa rādās zemāka par 0.57ls/l
Un pat ja būtu vienāda, vai par 1/3 lielāka - neiedziļinoties cik kam kas un kur iztērēts, mums ekonomiskais fekets būs vai nu 0 vai 30%. Tb-   tieši tas Raimonds izņirdza - lai iegūtu 1L rapša eļļas mums nosacīti jāiztērē 0.7L dīzeļa. A tolka? 100L dzīzeļdegvielas pārveidot 130L rapša eļļā?

----------


## zzz

Valsts atbalsts noziimeetu tikai to ka visiem iedziivotaajiem buutu jaasponsoree rapsha audzeetaaji un paarstraadaataaji. Peec taa nenaaktos breeekaat ja shitentaa padariishana patieshaam buutu efektiivs alternatiivas degvielas ieguushanas veids. Nav, taapeec jaastaipa rokas peec maaksliigaam subsiidijaam.

----------


## zzz

> lai iegūtu 1L rapša eļļas mums nosacīti jāiztērē 0.7L dīzeļa. A tolka? 100L dzīzeļdegvielas pārveidot 130L rapša eļļā?


 Ja procesam klaat veel var norubiit valsts/Eiropas subsiidijas, tad jau kaads niecinsh sanaak. Energjeetikas probleemas reaaali risinaatas ar to netiek, razhotaajs mazliet uzvaaraas uz apkaarteejo reekjina ar bezjeedziigu darbu, ar ko citaadi nenoveershami izlidotu trubaa.

----------


## zzz

Mazliet populaari:

http://www.tvnet.lv/majas/environment/a ... p?id=18889

Jebotnja mazliet(vai krietni) ar rapsha audzeeshanu letinju apstaakljos. Taa tik tuudalinjam raimondinjam viss ir vienkaarshi izbljaut lozungos - diiivreiz vairaaak, vai - es nihera nezinu cik darba jaapateeree rapsha eljljas ieguushanai, taapeec esmu cieshi paarliecinaats ka tas ir krutaaaaa!!!!

----------


## a_masiks

Mhm.... tas stipri līdzīgi kā notiekās ar mūsu "mazajām Hes". Mans kolēģis makšķernieks šķendējās par zivju nārsta ceļu izcūkošanu un to ka jamās nekādu elektrību neražo. Ideja vienkārša: 1kWh Latvenergo no mazajām HES jāiepērk par dubultu cenu. Bet HESi drīkst iepirkt elektrību no Latvenergo par parasto tarifu. Rezultāts - jābūt kautkādam dambim, kautkādai HES iekārtai /dļa vidu/ , korumpētiem galiem latvenergo un uzraudzības struktūrās + apsviedīgai grāmatvedei. Ij viss. Grāmatvede iepērk un pārdod elektrību. Starpību - uz galviņām.
Rezultāts :  kad vētras dēļ latvenergo pārtrūka vadi, *mazajām HES nebija strāvas* ar ko pacelt dambja slūžas!!!! Mļa!!!! 

Vot ij Raimonds tiks pie situācijas, kad krievi piegriezīs degvielas piegādi - visi rapši paliks uz lauka un sapūs, jo nebūs degviela ar kuru novākt ražu...

----------


## sharps

> Valsts atbalsts noziimeetu tikai to ka visiem iedziivotaajiem buutu jaasponsoree rapsha audzeetaaji un paarstraadaataaji. Peec taa nenaaktos breeekaat ja shitentaa padariishana patieshaam buutu efektiivs alternatiivas degvielas ieguushanas veids. Nav, taapeec jaastaipa rokas peec maaksliigaam subsiidijaam.


 valsts atbalsts nenoziimee tikai finansiaals atbalsts. veel jau likumdoshanas sviras. atbasts ar nodoklju politiku mazajiem un ideejiem uznjeemeejiem. investiicijas izgliitiibaa darba speeka radiishanai utt.
pashreizeejaa situaacija ir taada ka roka roku mazgaa. no taa izriet ka vieglaak iedot subsiidiju nekaa ljaut tirguu ienaakt daudziem speeleetaajiem.





> Dīzeli latvijā ne tikai neražo, pat izejvielas šeit neiegūst. Piedevām pārtikas rapša eļļai nav piemērots valsts akcīzes nodoklis.


 biodiizeli latvijaa razho. ja nemaldos viens uznjeemums bija kaut kur valmieras pusee.
toties rapshu elljai ir pievienoti citaada veida maksaajumi kaa transports, darba speeks, faseeshana utt. Arii paartikas un veterinaaraa dienesta paarbaude tanii visaa iekshaa.
taa kaa nesaliidzini paartikaa lietojamo ellju ar tehnisko ellju vai degvielu.

----------


## a_masiks

Par dīzeli runājot domāju fosīlo kurināmo.
Par rapša elļas ieguvi, rentabilitāti un vai tā ir tā pati eļļa -
http://www.latgaleslaiks.lv/lv/2008/3/4/36983

----------


## zzz

http://www.latgaleslaiks.lv/lv/2008/3/4/36983

Oi bljin, kaut kaads galiigi terorists tas zemnieks!  ::  

Neapjeedz raimondinja lozungus un  pazinjo shitik trakas lietas:

Rapša graudu cena ir pieaugusi un ir pārāk dārgi to izmantot traktoru darbināšanai.

Taa tak nekaadi nevar buut taisniiba jo raimondinsh savaa pilseetas garaazhaa seedeedams pazinjoja kas viss ir apburoshos shtokos ar rapsha eljljaam.

Edit: Sinhronais posts adnako.  ::

----------


## Epis

ja par biodegvielām tad kādēļ neviens nepiemin Spirtu ?? cik aiziet degvielas, to populārāko augu audzēšanai no kuriem var dabūt viss vairāk spirta ?? piemēram kartupeļi, cukurbietes, kukurūzu, ja kas tajā dienvidamērikā laikam brazīlīja puse mašinu brauc uz spirta !!

----------


## Raimonds1

> Dīzeli latvijā ne tikai neražo, pat izejvielas šeit neiegūst. Piedevām pārtikas rapša eļļai nav piemērots valsts akcīzes nodoklis.
> Dīzeļdegviela bez mazumtirdzniecības uzcenojuma un bez akcīzes nodokļa rādās zemāka par 0.57ls/l
> Un pat ja būtu vienāda, vai par 1/3 lielāka - neiedziļinoties cik kam kas un kur iztērēts, mums ekonomiskais fekets būs vai nu 0 vai 30%. Tb-   tieši tas Raimonds izņirdza - lai iegūtu 1L rapša eļļas mums nosacīti jāiztērē 0.7L dīzeļa. A tolka? 100L dzīzeļdegvielas pārveidot 130L rapša eļļā?


 http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&cr=co ... ha&spell=1

nu nav 700litri, ja no Rēzeknes vedīs uz lielo Liepājas ostas spiestuvi spiest, tad varbūt var kaut ko samuldēt....
ir atšķirība vai ved kaltēt 20km vai 100km, spiest 10tonnnas, vai gatavas 3.3 tonnas eļlas. Saliekot visnejēdzīgāko plānu ciparus, varbūt ka var kaut ko izmuldēt.

Mainās cena gan rapša raušiem, kas ir 2/3 ražas, eļļai un glicerīnam, kas paliek pāri, kad spirts izreaģē ar taukskābēm. To visu var dažādi izlietot, atkarībā no tirgus konjunkturas. Es gan mēģināju vērst uzmanību uz principu, ka nav labi tik aplamus skaitļus pieņemt par pareiziem. Šitas man atgādina vakardienas enerģētikas izstādes skonto halles diskusiju par enerģētiku, kur studentu komandas pārstāvēja gāzes vai ogļu stacijas cēlāju, iedzīvotaju, zaļo, eirokomisijas un improvizētās valdības viedokli.  Cenas, ekologijas, pīķa jaudas, pamatjaudas, imports bija galvenās tēmas, bet kaut ka nonāca pie metāna un oglekļa degšanas un sastrīdējās, cik tad īsti co2 uz megavatstundu abi kurināmie izdala. Tad nu gāzes aizstāvji aizrādīja, ka ch4 degot uz vienu c ir 4h un izdalās udens un daudz mazāk co2, bet ogļinieki teica, ka tās esot muļķības un EIROPAS  likumos un regulās viņi tadus skaitļus neesot atraduši un tie arī netiekot uzsvērti.  Tad nu lūk, neticot, ka studenti nezina šos ciparus, ja kaut kādi dokumenti pieļauj INTERPRETĀCIJU  par to, cik tad īsti co2 uz megavatu izdalās un ir IESPĒJAMA  diskusija un demokrātiska balsošana par šo, tad tas ir tas, par ko ir jāuztraucas.  Tāpat, kā par rapša vešanu nepārstrādatā veidā 3x pāri vissi Latvijai, lai dabūtu 700litrus pārstrādei uz hektara.

Kas attiecas uz eļlu motoriem, tad te tas jau ir apspriests
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1430&start=30

un te tiek ražots 
http://www.iecavnieks.lv/?p=3942&pp=4120&lang=992

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, ja ir divi informaacijas avoti - zemnieks kursh reaali audzee, spiezh, paardod un ir lietojis repsha eljlju traktoros un tuudalinsh raimondinsh ar savu bezsatura grabeeshanu kaa tipiski stulbam politikjim, tad vari murgot ko  gribi - tu esi TUKSHA VIETA saliidzinot ar zemnieku.

----------


## Raimonds1

un lej benžu kopā ar eļlu dīzeļa motoram, neizmirsti to  :: 

"""Mums izdevās arī tāds eksperiments, kad sajaucām 15% A95 benzīna ar 85% rapša eļļas – traktors brauca tikpat ātri kā darbināts ar dīzeļdegvielu"""

Nezinu gan, cik tas ir gudri.

""Vitolds Kveders pastāstīja, ka šobrīd eļļas rūpnīca ir saražojusi 5000 l rapša eļļas un apstājusies, lai pārlaistu rapša cenu svārstības pasaules biržā. Faktiski rapsis nekad nav “godalgots” ar stabilu cenu, tā parasti vai nu sarūk vai uzlec augstu, kā tas ir šobrīd. Piemēram, pirms dažiem gadiem par rapša tonnu lauksaimniekiem maksājuši 140 latus, šobrīd maksā jau 210 – 215 latus, bet biržas cena tuvojas 180 latu atzīmei. """

atslēgas vārds ir - stabila cena - kas zina, cik kas maksās pēc 5 vai 10 gadiem.

http://www.lza.lv/ZV/zv080400.htm
Biodegvielu enerģētiskā un ekoloģiskā bilances

3.tabula

Biodegvielas Enerģijas ieguvums attiecībā pret iztērēto, % CO2 emisijas samazināšana uz enerģijas vienību, % 
Bioetanols no graudiem 25–30 12–20 
Biodīzelis 75–93 41–60 

Runājot par resursiem, optimistiski tiek pieņemts, ka 1 ha graudaugu var dot 2500 l, bet 1 ha rapšu 1300 l lielu dīzeļdegvielas ekvivalentu un vismaz no platību izmantošanas viedokļa bioetanola ražošanai ir kaut kādas pozitīvas iezīmes. 
2008.gada bioetanola ražošanas jaudas Latvijā (SIA “Jaunpagasts Plus” 15000 t/gadā un SIA “Biodegviela” 5000 t/gadā) ļautu gandrīz sasniegt 5% līmeni no benzīna patēriņa valstī. Liekas, ka būtiski šo apjomu palielināt pašreiz nevajadzētu, bet pēc lignocelulozes pārstrādes tehnoloģiju ieviešanas 10% līmenis būtu viegli sasniedzams.

2008.gada biodīzeļa ražošanas jaudas Latvijā (SIA “Delta Rīga” 15000 t/gadā, SIA Mežrozīte” 18000 t/gadā, SIA “MamasD” 6210 t/gadā, SIA “Oniors” 5400 t/gadā, SIA “Bioventa” 100000 t/gadā) spētu nodrošināt gandrīz 30 % no dīzeļdegvielas patēriņa valstī. Rapšu sējumu platības aizņem gandrīz 100000 ha un vietējās izejvielu potenciāls ir ap 100000 t/gadā, ja visu rapšu produkciju izmantotu biodegvielas ražošanai. LV tāpat kā ES varētu runāt par izejvielu eksportu, tomēr nevajadzētu aizmirst, ka mūsu rīcībā ir ap 360000 ha neizmantotas aramzemes un lauku rajoni ar neskaidrām attīstības perspektīvām. Ir izveidojies samērā pareizs ražošanas jaudu sadalījums un to nodrošināšana ar vietējām izejvielā ir pilnīgi iespējama, tāpat kā pilnīgi iespējama ir ES izvirzīto ambiciozo mērķu sasniegšana.



Starp citu, vakardienas siltumtehnikas speciem ir zināma interese apr Rankina procesu  ::

----------


## zzz

> Nezinu gan, cik tas ir gudri.


 raimondinjam joprojaam nepielec - vinja tukshaas muldeeshanas  pa forumiem nav pat viena zemnieka spljaaviena veertas.  ::

----------


## Epis

nu tad latvijas nākotne ir Spirta degviela  :: , vienīgi es nekādīgies nevaru saprast kādēļ vēljoprojā neviens to Spirta, biodīzeļa degvielu tā kārtīgi nebīda, nepopularizē un vis beidzot arī netirgo benzīntankos ??, laikam jau latvieši ir pastūlba tauta  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.ultrasonic-systems.com/ultra ... QgodkjkvDw
biodiizeļa ražosana
the heated mix is being sonicated inline
Flow Rate Required Power 
200 to 750L/hr 1kW, e.g. UIP1000 
800 to 3000L/hr 4kW, e.g. 4xUIP1000 
3 to 12m³/hr 16kW, e.g. 4xUIP4000 
20 to 70m³/hr 96kW, e.g. 6xUIP16000 
200 to 700m³/hr 992kW, e.g. 62xUIP16000 
http://www.parrinst.com/default.cfm?pag ... MAodq0eeAg

šie 1500zs brauc ar metanolu
http://www.bigfoot4x4.com/bf_home.html

šie - ar etanolu
http://www.saabbiopower.co.uk/
http://auto.lv/news/autodileru_zinas/SA ... tvija.html

metāna konversija par metanolu
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=met ... %93t&meta=

un pirms spļaudīties, zemniekam vajadzētu parūpēties, lai 20km rādiusā ap viņa miestu ir elektronikas pulcinš, kura tīnis var elektrisko rapša eļlas sildītāju salikt un noregulēt un zina, cik co2 no metāna cik no oglēm rodas. Tad rodas vispārēja lauku kompetence un milzīgas iespējas laukiem enerģizēties un piedalīties enerģijas ražošanā. 
http://www.bcbioproducts.ca/Steffen%20Preusser1.pdf
http://www.apo-tokyo.org/gp/e_publi/bio ... gasGP4.pdf
kukuruuza un galega aug labi un dod daudz zaļmasas, LLU specialistu akcents biogāzes ražošanai

----------


## zzz

Izgudrotaajiem shitaadi kretiinismi nav reta paraadiiba. VInjam skaidri gaishi pasaka:

>Rapša graudu cena ir pieaugusi un ir pārāk dārgi to izmantot traktoru darbināšanai.

a nee, shis tik turpina murgot taalaak. Poheru ka fantaazijas izgaazhas ekonomikas plaaksnee, 
poheru ka raimondinjam ir bezfilma par reaalo rapsha audzeeshanu, shis tik turpina
dziivoties pa savu virtuaalo iluuziju pasauliiti.

Izbreeciens ka rapsha eljljas uzplaukums bremzeejas taapeec ka pietruukst
lauku elektronikas pulcinju kuros tiinji buuveetu traktoriem eljljas sildaamaas ieriices
ir hmmmm stipri orgjinaals. Saak izskatiities peec galvas daktera reaalas vajadziibas.

----------


## Raimonds1

laikam bez lamāšanas un splaudīšanās cienījamais oponents iztikt nevar  :: 

es te runāju par to, ka sasniedzamā attālumā jabūt kompetentam zināmam skaitam cilvēku, kas spēj konstruēt un ražot to, ko pēksņi varbūt pieprasa apstākļi, ja nu pēkšņi fosilais dīzelis atkal cenas ziņā kļūst izdevīgs. Nevis par to, ka lauku inovatoram jaucot benžu ar eļļu pašam tas jādara.  Argumenti pavāji, tāpēc arī daudz sviesta izteikumos. 
Kāds no lektoriem raksturojot rapša produktu cenas, tās pēdējo gadu laikā ievērojami mainījās gan eļlai, gan rapsa raušiem, gan glicerinam, kas izmanīja ieguldījumu politiku glicerīna rafinēšanas, eļlas spiestuves un transprta sistēmās. kā mainīsies tas viss tuvāko gadu laikā , neviens nezina.

----------


## zzz

> laikam bez lamāšanas un splaudīšanās cienījamais oponents iztikt nevar


 Varu iztikt, bet attiecibaa uz tevi raimondinj  - neveelos.  ::  

Nefanoju par tipiski politikju stilinja tukshmurgoshanu tehniskaa forumaa.

Vprochem tevi raimondinj gaidiit gaida vot shitajaa vietaa

http://tautas-varas-partija.blogiem.lv/

partijas politiku izgliitiibaa un energjeetikaa attiistiit. Raksti privaati vadonim.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1* 
Argumenti ir tādi kādi ir:
 iegūt dīzeļdegvienu no fosilā kurināmā ir LĒTĀK un vairāk, nekā no rapša, kukurūzas, palmām, graudiem KOPĀ ŅEMTIEM.
Lētums šeit vienlīdzīgs darba daudzumam. Pie kam jebkurš darbs prasa papildus enerģijas patēriņu. 
Ja lietot rapša eļļu vai metilspirtu būtu kaut nedaudz izdevīgi - vai tad ASV, Kanāda, R-eiropa padarītu sevi par absolūti atkarīgām no naftas piegādes valstīm? 
Tb - pat ja rapsis būtu nedaudz mazāk izdevīgs par naftu, bet spētu apmierināt R-eiropas vajadzības pēc degvielas - krievija varētu iet bekot ar visiem saviem gāzes-naftas vadiem. Bet tā nav. Un tas ir OBJEKTĪVI! Jau 80 gadu vidū japāņu studenti ieguva tehniski lietojamu dīzeli no mandarīnu miziņām. Tikai... tas nekādi neizraisīja apvērsumu dīzeļdegvielas ražošanā. Vari minēt - kāpēc. Pavisam nesen - ap 1999 gadu bija raksts par latgales "jauno ķīmiķi": vecu večuku, kurš "dzimtenīti" tecināja no govs mēsliem. Un pildīja tukšās importa šnabja pudelēs. Pārgudrie Rīgas radi nejuta čakari un slavēja aizjūras kvalitatīvo dzerekli. Būtu zinājuši receptūru - mutē neņemtu. Vai izdevīgi būtu tecināt degvielu no govs sūdu/rauga maisījuma... nezinu. Var būt mopēdam lai aizbrauktu līdz ciemata veikalam būs OK, bet tās pašas govju fremas mehanizācijai tas būs STIPRI par maz. Resp - niekoties var ar visu. Arī ar āderu meklēšanu. Bet jēgas no tā nav vairāk kā personīgā fīlinga gūšana. A kāds sakars enerģētikai ar *Raimonds1*  personīgo fīlingu? Da nekāds. Ij tāpēc nav jābrīnās, ka ārpus savas ģimenes šamais tiek sūtīts dillēs.

----------


## Epis

Protams ka naftu pumpēt ir izdevīgāk nekā audzēt rapsi, vai citu kūltūru, bet Fakts paliek fakts ka Latvijai tās naftas atradnes nav! (kautkas ir bet tas nav nopietni) līdz ar to jāsāk domāt ko latvija darīs kad pēc 50 vai cik tur gadiem naftas būs palicis maz un dabīgi ka tā būs jau kā Ekskluzīva prece un maksās arī attiecīgi, faktisi naftas cenas vairāk pasaulē nekritīs, jo pieprasījums visu laiku aug, it sevišķi jaunatīstītajās āzijas valstīs, tākā ja ir liels pieprasījums bet mazs piedāvājums tad cenas ceļās un ātri vai vēlu, tas ir tikai laika jautājums, lētāk būs to degvielu izaudzēt pašam, nekā pirkt Es pat domāju ka tādi laiki varētu atnākt ļoti drīz, jo tās Naftas cenas katru mēnesi sasniedz jaunu rekordu, ja šādā garā turpināsies tad pēc pāris gadiem lētāk būs izaudzēt to rapsi, un elektrības ražošanai izmantot vietējo Kūdru.

----------


## zzz

Latvijaa totiesu ir izgudrotaaji!!!  ::  

Vieniigais nav iisti skaidrs, kaalabad izgudrotaajs epis ir pametis savu magneetu muuzhiigo dzineeju un par episkaa gaisa dzineeja Pirmo variantu, kursh vispareizaakais, ar vairs netiek dzirdeets. Laikam naftas magnaati atkal buus nozhmiegushi perspektiivos izgudrojumus jau shuupulii (uzpirkushi vai iebaidiijushi autoru) , lai turpinaatu iedziivoties ar savaam metodeem.

----------


## sharps

> nu tad latvijas nākotne ir Spirta degviela , vienīgi es nekādīgies nevaru saprast kādēļ vēljoprojā neviens to Spirta, biodīzeļa degvielu tā kārtīgi nebīda, nepopularizē un vis beidzot arī netirgo benzīntankos ??, laikam jau latvieši ir pastūlba tauta


 
viens jau gribeeja pirms dazhiem gadiem buuveet bioetanola ruupniicu. bet ak vai sho novaaca.

----------


## Epis

Pagaidām likšu kādu laiku tās formulas mierā, jo vaig uztaisit kādu reālās dzīves eksperimentu, bet lai to izdarītu vaig labu Spiediena sensoru un tie izrādās ka ir padārgi: 
Digikeyā atradu pāris lētos 
MPXV2202GP       29 PSI  10$
MPX5999D   150 PSI  15$

un tad varētu iztaisīt to pašu veco eksperimentu ar plastmasas, vai stikla pudeli, tikai tagat iekšā ieliks sensorus, aizgriezīs ciet vāku un karsēs (tas būs Pirmais mana dzinēja Cikls!), tālāk atgriezīs vaļā bišķi korķi, lai spiediens izlīdzinās ar āra spiedinu, un mērīs otriz palikušā gaisa iekšējo tempertūru, tas būs Otrais Mana dzinēja Cikla process),
Tālāk aizgriezīs atkal ciet pudeli un liks zem aukstā ūdens un mērīs spiedienu, tas būs Trešais cikls (šeit vaidēs izmantot jau stikla pudeli, jo plastmasas pudele saspiedīsies) un pēdējo Ceturto processu būs vis grūtāk izpildīt, jo te jālaiž iekšā ārpuses gais, bet to gaisu nedrīksts kopā jaukt ar iekšpuses gaisu, kā to lai panāk tīri tehniski pagaidām nav vēl skaidrs(itkā varētu derēt paraastā maisiņa metode, bet tad tas maisiņš jāliek virsū pedelei pēc otrā cikla un tad jānoslēdz pudele, un pēdējā ciklā jālaiž vaļā lai mais iesūcās iekšā pudelē un tad redzēs kā iekšējais atdzisušais gais tiks saspiests un kā, par cik viņam celsies tempertūra.

Eksperiments jātaisa tādēļ ka es vairs Neticu nevienām jūsu gudrajām Formullām, jo pat ZZZ neko īsti nesaprot, tādēļ ir jānoskaidro Beidzot PATIESĪBA un vienīgā Īstā patiesība ir REALITĀTE, kā censori rādīs tā arī BŪS absolūtā patiesība un tad varēs skatīties, kura no formulām ir viss tuvākā patiesībai, un kā patiešām ir īstanībā !

----------


## Delfins

Epi Tu esi saspiedies... Jau pietiek paskatītites kā lodē atmegas, uzreiz var teikt, ka eksperimentu būtība izgāžisies, jo Tev nebūs ideālu apstākļu... (un tieši tāpēc visas formulas vari izmest ārā, gudrinieks).

PS: fascinē vārdu savienojums "Mans dzinējs" (ar lielo M :P)

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
Nu ko? Varam korķēt vaļā šampiku? Tas ko tik ļoti vēlējies panākt - noticies?
Epim tagad piekāst formulas, šamais tām *netic*. 
Toties tic sensoriem, kurus vēl pat rokās nav turējis. Ij kā tie strādā un kādā slēgumā - bez poņas. Bet *tic.*
Pie pakaļas formulas un rēķināšana - izglītību un zināšanas tagad aizstāj sensors no digikeja.
Fenomenāls apmācības rezultāts. 
Ar nepacietību gaidām Epja gājienu uz patentu biroju ar savu - "Epja siltuma dzinēju", kuram būs vismaz 150% efektivitāte.

----------


## Epis

Es gribu redzēt vai tās gudrās formulas atbilst patiesībai vai nē, jo tagat ir tā ka ir saujiņa ar formulām un nav vairs skaidrs kur no tām ir īstā pēc kuras jārēķina, un beigās tā ir tikai SAUSA teorīja es esu prakstiķis un man vaig zināt vai tas atbilst patiesībai, kamēr pats neredzešu ka tā tas ir Tikmēr neticēšu ! 
Lai pārbaudītu kā tās lietas notiek nav vaidzīgas nekādas tur Super augsti tehnoloģiskās iekārta, laboratorijas un tā tālāk.

SPiediena sesnoram Precizitāte būs samērā augsta, vienīgi ar to Tempertūras sensoru (PT1000) var sanākt ka viņš mērīs ar kādu pāris sekunžu laika aizturi, dēļ tā ka lēnu uzkarst, bet tas nebūs tik būtiski jo visi šie processi Pudelē notiek lēnu tākā vaidzētu dabūt.

----------


## Velko

Nu, ja reiz netici, tad netici. Slēdzot klāt sensorus, droši vien kautkur parādīsies Oma likums. Sausa teorija, nah to formulu - no sākuma jāpārbauda eksperimentāli, Pudeles tilpums - a kā var zināt, ka tas ir 0.7L? Ticēsi tam, kas rakstīts uz etiķetes (uzrakstīt var jebko - pats esmu redzējis, kā bārā no tādas pudeles 8 "sotakus" ielej), vai rēķināsi pēs pudeles izmēriem. Pag, tā atkal ir kautkāda gudra formula. Jāpārbauda eksperimentāli.

Gribas pateikt kautko ZZZ stilā, bet nu labi - atstāšu to prieku viņam...

----------


## karloslv

Pareizi, Epi, tu vispār esi pārbaudījis, vai apļa laukums ir pi * rādiuss kvadrātā? Es jau nu īsti neticētu... un vēl tas skaitlis pi ir tik aizdomīgs. Domāju, ka pudeles tilpumu jau nu *Īsts Praktiķis* pārbaudītu pats un neticētu uzrakstiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai taču darbojas, varbūt kas iznāks.  Piemēram, informācija par to, kas ir kopējais patērētais enerģijas daudzums, kas ir siltuma inerce, kas ir berze un cik tā paņem enerģijas, kas ir enerģijas zudumi dēļ tā , ka gaiss ir reāla viela,  cik enerģijas aprij objekta pārvietošana  vai dzesēšana/sildīsana,  kāda ir efektivitāte pie dažādiem apstākļiem utt.

Ja metāna - metanola izmaksas saitā neko nenozīmē, tad es pat nezinu, ar ko argumentēt.

Un pari 100 var dabūt ar 2(diviem) siltuma avotiem.  Tas taču te jau tika pierādīts.

----------


## Raimonds1

> *Raimonds1* 
> ... rapša eļļu vai metilspirtu būtu kaut nedaudz izdevīgi - vai tad ASV, Kanāda, R-eiropa padarītu sevi par absolūti atkarīgām no naftas piegādes valstīm? 
> Tb - pat ja rapsis būtu nedaudz mazāk izdevīgs par naftu, bet spētu apmierināt R-eiropas vajadzības pēc degvielas - krievija varētu iet bekot ar visiem saviem gāzes-naftas vadiem. ... Vai izdevīgi būtu tecināt degvielu no govs sūdu/rauga maisījuma... nezinu. Var būt mopēdam lai aizbrauktu līdz ciemata veikalam būs OK, bet tās pašas govju fremas mehanizācijai tas būs STIPRI par maz. Resp - niekoties var ar visu. Arī ar āderu meklēšanu. Bet jēgas no tā nav vairāk kā personīgā fīlinga gūšana. A kāds sakars enerģētikai ar *Raimonds1*  personīgo fīlingu? Da nekāds. Ij tāpēc nav jābrīnās, ka ārpus savas ģimenes šamais tiek sūtīts dillēs.


 
1. kļūda - jāsalīdzina iedzīvotaju blīvums, enerģijas aptērins uz vienu un neapstrādātās zemes dzudzums.
2. kļūda - biogāzes jaudas apskaties. Un metāna produkciju no kg substrata - kukurūzas, galegas, atkritumiem.
3. kļūda - idejas kvalitāti nenosaka balsojot.  Un nesaskatu neko komisku Peimaņa liktenī.

starp citu, elektronikas pulciņi top, tā ka viss notiek  ::   būs arī zemniekam Latgalē kas elļas sildītāju uztaisa.

----------


## a_masiks

Idejas kvalitāti, pielietojamību un ekonomiskumu nosaka.... BIZNESS! 
Ja tas ir izdevīgi un nes reālu ieguvumu -  bizness notiek. 
Ja TAS nenotiek - balsošanai nav nekādas lomas. Tikai un vienīgi sūdīgs bizness.
Apelsīnu miziņu tehnoloģija. Ibio.
Par metānu no atkritumiem -  ja jamo atkritumu kaltēšana un sekojoša sadedzināšana ftopkā var nodrošināt ar enerģiju termoelektrocentāles - tad ir OK. 
ja jamo resursi pietiek tikai dažiem mēnešiem gadā - nakuj tādu enerģētiku.

PS - amurikai nav nekādu problēmu ar neapstrādātas zemes daudzumu.

----------


## zzz

Kaa jau te mineeja raimondinsh - lai tik eksperimentee, tas buus aarkaartiigi didaktiski pareizi. Galu galaa ja epis buutu maaciijies normaalaa skolinjaa tad fizikaa laboratorijas darbus tak buutu straadaajis, nu tad lai panaak iekaveeto vismaz veelaak. (Kameer straadaas ar rocinjaam - cerams tikmeer mazaak murgos pa forumiem, taa kaa tas ir lietderiigi arii no tiiri utilitaaraa viedoklja  ::  )

Biskji globaalaakaa meerogaa - epim aciimredzami ir defekti abstraktajaa/logjiskajaa domaashanaa. Pokemonu paaudzei parasta lieta.

Kaa arii - raimondinj, nesachko, tev savukaart ir praktiski eksperimentaali jaabuuvee Maksvela deemons no Brauna daljinjaam. Vari skrubinaat nitinolu, vari vaariit vistas olu, voobschem tuksho bazaaru vietaa dajosh eksperimentaalus rezultaatus. (tev arii tas buus dikti didaktiski - iespeejams pieleeks caur praktisko darboshanos termodinamikas 2. likums)

----------


## Raimonds1

jā biznesss... sanāk sūnains, ja apslīkst Ņūorleāna, ozona slānis paceļas par pārsimt metriem un vētras iemaisās augstakos atmosfēras slāņos, ka tuksnešos uzkrīt sniegs, bet Latvijā ieviešas pāris dienvidu kukaiņi un putni un jūra gadā no piekrastes ieskalo pāris desmitus hektāru. Arī bizness.

un pie 6TWh patēriņa 1.4% ietaupījums (4 dienas gadā visa jauda) dēļ mijons 100W nomaiņas ar  20W. kas būs, ja vēl siltumizolāciju parēķinās????

Tieši tapēc jau visadi dīvaiņi izdoma gan bioloģiskas degvielas, gan gaisa dzinējus, gan Rankina siltuma mašinas.

----------


## zzz

Nu un kaa meerglis raimondinsh grasaas skaidrot to ka shis kaa gaishais teels ir gan ciitiigi izgudrojis Maksvela deemonu, bet praktiski realizeet to necenshaas un taa vietaa tikai pa tuksho pljuutiizeree pa forumiem?

----------


## Raimonds1

valoda, valodiņa   :: 

tā ka šī ideja ir zināma, tad gan jau kāds realizēs  :: 

tāpat ka eļļas sildītāju motoriem

----------


## zzz

Muahahaaaa.  ::   ::   :: 

Vo konspiraaciju teoriju fani - reku dziivs piemeers un apstiprinaajums - raimondinsh-suka - sen atrisinaajis visas energjeetikas probleemas ar 2. veida muuzhiigaa dzineeja izgudroshanu, bet skuju - neraadiis vinsh nevienam!!!  :: 

!!!!! raimondinja tekstinsh par Maksvela deemonu ko shis fiksi noediteeja nost bija aptuveni shaads

>kursh teica ka nemeegjina un ka kaadam raadiis?

A varbuut tas nebija raimondinsh bet gan atkal naftas magnaati. O.O

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1 on 13:06*  



> sanāk sūnains, ja apslīkst Ņūorleāna, ozona slānis paceļas par pārsimt metriem un vētras iemaisās augstakos atmosfēras slāņos, ka tuksnešos uzkrīt sniegs, bet Latvijā ieviešas pāris dienvidu kukaiņi un putni un jūra gadā no piekrastes ieskalo pāris desmitus hektāru. Arī bizness


 Kopš kura laika laika kādu ir interesējušas biznesa blaknes? vai TU esi painteresējies - kadas blaknes ir rapša audzēšanai? Un kāpēc tad īsti nedrīkst sēt biežāk kā reizi 3-4 gados? un kādas ir blaknes herbicīdiem un pesticīdiem, kurus obligāti jālieto rapšu audzēšanā, un kāpēc dažus no tiem drīkst lietot tikai pa tumsiņu? 
Pie tam tevis piesauktās jakobi globālās sasilšanas blaknes pagaidām nelien ārā no dabas apstākļu deviāciju rāmjiem. Krasta erozija notiek visu laiku, it  sevišķi ja krasts ir no smiltīm. Zato Kuršu kāpa uz šī rēķina pieaug lielumā. Latvijā ir bijuši gadi ar daudz lielāku vidējo temperatūru, nekā tagad. sniegs tuksnesī neaz tik ļoti liels retums nemaz neesot. Ir versija ka kristus staigāšana pa Sarkano jūru /vai kur tur šamais pazīmējās/ esot notikusi pa plānu ledus kārtiņu. A tas ir pirms 2000 gadiem, kad pat akmeņogles vēl nesvilināja.

Ekonomiskās lampiņas  = ar dzīvsudrabu pildītas dienas gaismas lampas, kas ir sevišķi indīgas pēc savas būtības. Bet to jau Tu NEZINI, vai ne? Jeb nevēlies zināt? un kas gan ir daži kilogrami elpojama dzīvsudraba salīdzinot ar 1.4% ietaupījumu! Vai ne?

----------


## Raimonds1

LEDi un nātrija lampas nesakaitās? un arguments, ka ar prastu lampu aizstašanu 4 dienas visu jaudu gada nevajag?  Un siltumizolācijas procentiņi dažai mājai ap30 un vairāk?

jebkurā gadījumā elektronikas pulciņu biežums un 30km rādiusā pieejama kompetence neskādētu ne eļļas sildītajiem, ne enerģijas uzkrājējiem.

----------


## Epis

Papētīju wiki par tiem kompresētā gaisa dzinējiem http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compressed ... gy_storage

nu tur teikts ka teorētiski var dabūt 100% enerģiju ko ieliek tajā dzinējā spiežot gaisu, un tad attiecīgi dabūt atpakaļ to visu, ja tas gaisa spiešanas un izplešanās process ir isotermāls pēc tās formulas W=PV*ln(Pa/Pb), Un tur arī bīja normāls sakarīgs Aprēķins, pēc kura arī es beidzot sapratu kas tad īsti tiek domāts ar to Isotermālo un adiabātisko processu.

Reāli pēc šīm 2vām (isotermālās, adiabātiskās) gāzes formullām, jeb vispār gāzes īpašibām var Teorētiski uztaisīt, idejiski "mūžīgo, free energy" gaisa dzinēju (uz zemes izmantojot apkārtējo gaisu). 
Dzinējs darbojās šādi paņemam, atkal veco Litru gaisa ar sākotnējo T(tempertūra 0 C) un P(spiediens 1 atmosfēra) 
1. saspiežam viņu adiabātiski 10x piemēram līdz tilpumam 0.1 litrs tagat mēs rezultātā iegūstam P1>P spiedienu un T1>T tempertūru, 
P1 un T1 kāds būs es nezinu (tagat vēl neko nerēķinu tikai saku ideju pēc būtības).
2.  novadam daļu šī karstā gaisa piemēram pusi uz kādu Sterlin tipa dzinēju (ja T1 būtu 200C tad gais atdzistu līdz T2=100C, un tad arī kritīsies spiediens un jaunais spiediens P2<P1) un tad tas dzinējs iet ar kādu 20% efektivitāti un pārvērš to karstumu elektrībā.
3. Tagat no atlikušajiem T2 un P2 vaig dabūt ārā visu mehānisko enerģiju kuru sākotnēji ielikām un to mēs darām ar Isotermālo processu, kur darbinām cilindru tik lēnu lai varētu izstrādāt visu gāzes enerģiju, proti gāzei izplešoties tā atdzisīs zem sākotnējās tempertūras līdz ar to lai dabūtu to tempertūru un spiedienu kādu mēs ielikām, tā gāze būs jāsilda ar apkārtējo gaisu, jāpievada tikdaudz siltuma cik mēs noņēmām no gāzes 2.processā, līdz ieņems sāktonējo tempertūru.

man tā liekās ka tehnoloģiski tas ir kautkas līdzīgs siltumsūknim kurš sarežo 4X vairāk siltuma nekā pats patērē, vienīgi šajā gadījumā tai iekārtai vaidzēs būt vēl effektīvākai, vienīgi jautājums vai Tādu Super zemas berzes, ļoti augstas izturības (augstu spiedienu), un augstas tempertūras 500-700 C (jo augstāk jo labāk) cilindru var reāli uztaisīt ? + vaig  tādus augstas efektīvitātes no rotācijas uz lineāro un pretēji mehāniskās pārvades veidus.
Kas būtu labāks izmantot tādu mehānismu kā mašinu motoriem (kas bīda cilindru), vai arī kādu Roller,ball screw, vai vēl primitīvākus mehānismus 

Būs jaaprēķina cik daudz siltuma enerģijas var aptuveni dabūt spiežot to gaisu, ar ielikto mehānisko enerģiju.

----------


## Epis

uzmetu exelī šo Jauno dzinēju un ja 1 litru gaisa 0C saspiež līdz 0.1litram (gaisa sākotnējā enerģija u=253J un mehāniskais W potenciāls ir 101.33 (J) tad iegūstam:

Spiedienu P2= 2545168.93 Pa
Tempertūra T2= 686.39K
Gāzes enerģija U2=636.29 J
Mehāniskā spiediena Darba W enerģija =  254.52 J 

izmantotās formulas:
 P2=P1*((V1/V2)^1.4)    
  T2=(P2*V2)/(nR) 
    U2=5/2*nRT   
  W=P*V
Secinājums gāzi spiežot 60% no pieliktās darba W mehāniskās enerģijas pāries siltuma Enerģijā, faktiski šī 60% attiecība jau parādās pirmajos Potenciālās Enerģijas ciparos standartā 1litram gaisa uz zemes gāzes enerģija ir 253Jouli, bet 1 litram vielas ar spiedienu 1 atmosfēra potenciālā Enerģija ir tikai 101 jouls līdz ar var teikt ka ja no Gāzes enerģijas noņem Spiediena enerģju tad atlikusī enerģija ir Siltuma enerģja un šī attiecība šeit arī ir 60% starp, siltumu un spiedienu.

----------


## Epis

Ko jūs domājat par šito Jauno manu Gaidsa dzinēja ideju ?? 

Drīz atnāks no Mouser, tie spiediena sensori  tad varēs pārbaudīt kas ir ar tām Fizikas formulām  ::  un kur ir Patiesība.

----------


## marisviens

Izskataas paarliecinoshi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVRBKhK- ... re=related

Ja taa buutu taisniiba...
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/06 ... unking.php
http://www.tvnet.lv/auto/zinas/news/art ... id=4890399
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jivb7lupDNU&eurl=http

----------


## Epis

> Izskataas paarliecinoshi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVRBKhK- ... re=related
> 
> Ja taa buutu taisniiba...


 Nu jā Pārliecinoši tas patiešām ir un teorētiski 100% reāli, bet vai prakstiski tas ir reāli to laikam ka var uzināt tikai ja kautko tādu uztaisa un kā jau tika minēts lielāka problēma ir ar tiem cilindriem, it sevišķi to karstā gaisa cilindru diezvai izdotos atrast tadu ļoti labu matreāl, proti es kādu laiku atpakaļ bīju apskatījies kas ir ar tiem sleeve bearing (gūltņi bez lodēm) un tur ir visādi advancēti zemas berzes matreāli kas slīd labāk par metālu (varu) bet viņi visi ir no plastmasas un līdz ar to tā tempertūra nav neko augsta, ir vēlviens variats tie kerameiskie gūltņi un tur parametrus dabūt ir samērā pagrūti, bet jebkurā gadījumā tie maksātu dārgi (iespējams ka pārāk dārgi) tāka sanāk tā ka plastmasas lētie, zemas berzes neder jo netur tempertūru, bet keramiskie ir pārāk dārgi tad atliek Vara gūltņi. jeb laba kombinācija ir tāda ka cilindrs būtu no kāda rūdīta augstas izturības tērauda,vai nerūsējošā) un virzulis no Vara.
Un dzesēšanas daļā varētu izmantot tos plastmasas apvalka virzuļus, plastmasu tikai ārpusē, jo tur tās tempertūras ir krietni vien zemākas  jo pamat laiks tiks pavadīts virzulim strādājot zemās tempertūrās, atšķirībā no karstā cilindra kur tas ātri saspiedīs gaisu un turēs viņu pie augstas tempertūras ilgāku laiku līdz ar to karsīs pilnīgi viss.

Reāli diez vai kautko tādu praksē kādreiz taisīšu, vai mēģināšu taisīt, jo tas prasa daudz, daudz laika, naudas un risks ka dēļ tām berzēm, citiem zudumiem, beigās nekas nesanāk ir pārāk liels, lai kautko taisītu, proti, ja es būtu miljonārs kam nav kur likt naudu tad es varbūt riskētu, neveiksmes gadījumā tas būtu intresanti pavadīts laiks  :: 

Tā Udens darbināmā mašina ir fufelis, tā pate ūdeņraža tikai to ūdeņraedi cik lasīju iegūst no metāla ar ūdens reakcijas tākā metāls tur ir kā degviela, kas jāpērk un jāmaina, tad jau labāk parasto ūdeņraža vāģi ar tvertni kurā saliek ūdeņrāzi un tālāk izmanto tajās šūnās elektrības radīšanai  ::  bet vēl labāk etanola šūnas mašinu (ūdeņraža vietā metanols, vai etanols  ::  vismaz spirtu var pats uztaisīt un tas nav tik bīstams glabāšanā (nav nekādu augstspiedienu), bet kamēr tās tehnoloģijas tur vēl attīstās tikmēr Biodīzelis,spirts ir reālākais kombinācā ar elektromotoriem (bremzēšanas reģenerācijai un braukšanas uzsākšanai) lai paaugstinātu efektivitāti  :: .

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāizdomā, kā mērīsi ne tikai spiedienu, bet arī temperatūru, vēlams ar kādu devēju ar ne pārāk lielu inerci un paveikto darbu - ar kādu ģeneratoru un slodzi kā jūtūba video, masas celšanu vai kā. Un tad jau redzēs.

Edit. jāatsķir, vai ūdeņradi ( vai ko nu tur autors slēpj tajās trubās) vai piemēram propānu izmanto kā degvielu degšanas reakcijā vai kā aukstuma aģentu - gāzi kas mainīs tilpumu un patērēta netiks.

Tiem diviem ūdens bunduļiem jāatrod ekvivalents dabā izmantojamiem siltuma un aukstuma avotiem. Vajag kādu vēso avotiņu   ::   Saules koncentrējošo spoguli ūdens sildīšanai un kādus cirkulācijas sūkņus, kas aizvāc nostrādāto siltumu un aukstumu.  Jāzina, cik lielu ūdens masu tā uzparikte nodzesē/sasilda sekundē, minūtē un no tā - kādai jabūt cirkulācijai un cik tā nu kuros apstākļos tērēs. Piemēram šeit
http://youtube.com/results?search_query ... type=&aq=f

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*
offtpos par rapša audzēšanas blaknēm.
Mans onka - vecss pensionārs no Līvāniem pasūdzējās, ka jamā iztikas bizness - dravniecība rapša dēļ iet bojā.
Divas trešdaļas no bitēm ir nobeigušās  ķimikāliju dēļ, ar kurām apstrādā rapša laukus.
Tad nu laikam no rapša eļļas vajadzēs ražot arī sintētisko medu. Vai arī to iepirkt no mazaatīstības valstīm.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāprasa foruma biteniekam, kā tur īsti ir.  Katrā ziņā 100km autobusa Ls2.50 nemaksātu, ja ar to rapsi viss būtu savlaicīgi pareizi izdomāts.

----------


## Raimonds1

Siltuma dzinējs atkārtošanai.  Dzesē knābi un ievelk ūdeni, sāk šūpoties. Magnetisti varētu patrenēties, ko nozīmē reālas vielas un to piedabūšana darboties pareizi. Kritiķi arī.  Iespējams tas ir.  Un vajag vidi ar augstāku un ar zemāku temperatūru.
No izstādes
http://www.bt1.lv/

----------


## Raimonds1

,

----------


## zzz

raimondinsh savaa parastajaa totaali debiilajaa veidaa atkal lielaas ar sveshaam spalvaam.

raimondinj degjeneraat, ne tu to putninju izgudroji, ne arii uztaisiiji doto eksemplaaru.

Taa kaa pljaapajaamo pieturi ciet un pats ar dodies uztaisiit savaam pasha rocinjaam putninju. Un tikai tad postee paladzinjus ar pamaaciibaam citiem to taisiit.

----------


## jeecis

> raimondinsh savaa parastajaa totaali debiilajaa veidaa atkal lielaas ar sveshaam spalvaam.
> 
> raimondinj degjeneraat, ne tu to putninju izgudroji, ne arii uztaisiiji doto eksemplaaru.
> 
> Taa kaa pljaapajaamo pieturi ciet un pats ar dodies uztaisiit savaam pasha rocinjaam putninju. Un tikai tad postee paladzinjus ar pamaaciibaam citiem to taisiit.


 skatos ka zzz laikam ir šī foruma "izcilākais" , jo šitādu leksiku pat suņubūdā augot ir grūti iemācīties..  nezinu vai esi vēl pavisam zaļš "gurķis" vai arī padzīvojis šauro pierīšu barā, bet par sakarīgu to nosaukt būtu grūti  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

::   ja kādu interesē, ir arī video.

----------


## zzz

jeeciiti beerninj, ja shis forums tiktu biskji kaartiigaak modereets, tu un citi neatziitie izgudrotaaji tjipa raimondinsh buutu sen piesisti melni un mazinji.

Laimiigaa kaartaa, kaa izskataas tev par elektroniku ir bezjeega, abet tavi debiilie spami par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem izniiks tik un taa, un tad jeeciitis aizvaaksies prom, jo vienkaarshi ir nafig kljuudiijies ar forumu, kuraa savus domas lidojumus smeereet.

----------


## Raimonds1

::   Ņemam pilnīgi nopietnu tehnisku žurnālu -  ( EA ) Enerģētika un automatizācija Nr.9. un ko mēs tur 46. lapā atrodam -  ja elektrība tiek piegādāata no koģenerācijas siltumsūknim -- un tālak viss par tiem 35% , COP un kopējo lietderību... virs 100% no 2 enerģijas avotiem.

Laikam jau lai interesenti saprastu 2 enerģijas avotu konceptu,  tomēr Barozu zinies atbalstīs inovācijas un energotaupību  :: 

http://www.cuil.com/search?q=Barroso+au ... e+industry
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=Barroso+energy

citādi sanāks šmuce - bija projekts, nevajadzēja un ko nu.

----------


## jeecis

> jeeciiti beerninj, ja shis forums tiktu biskji kaartiigaak modereets, tu un citi neatziitie izgudrotaaji tjipa raimondinsh buutu sen piesisti melni un mazinji.
> 
> Laimiigaa kaartaa, kaa izskataas tev par elektroniku ir bezjeega, abet tavi debiilie spami par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem izniiks tik un taa, un tad jeeciitis aizvaaksies prom, jo vienkaarshi ir nafig kljuudiijies ar forumu, kuraa savus domas lidojumus smeereet.


 ta nu šai pasaulē ir iekartots - kuram nepietiek prāta, lai aizstāvētu savu viedokli vai oponētu, tie mēgina to izdarīt ar rupjībam un apvainojumiem. Bet kā saka "suņi rej, bet karavāna iet tālāk"    ::

----------


## zzz

ej vien, ej taa pataalaak, jeeciiti. Ir taadi specifiski krieviski termini uz kurieni.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.imagesco.com/articles/heaten ... ngine.html

Kīrī efekta, nitinola un bimetāla varianti

http://www.stirlingengine.com/
Stirlinga modeļi

----------


## Delfins

ha ha, dedzinot vienkārši sveci iegūst daudz vairāk enerģijas, nekā kustinot kaut kādu drāti un no tās ņemt ķinetisko enerģiju  ::

----------


## Velko

> http://www.stirlingengine.com/
> Stirlinga modeļi


 Blah!

Lūk šo es saucu par ievērības vērtu konstrukciju.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.heat2power.net/en__wasteheat_in_ices.php
http://www.heat2power.net/en__principle.php

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kaut kad neta uzduros interesantam principam, kur udenraza joni parnesa no karsta galu uz auksto elektronus. Aizmirsu tikai ka saucas, bet izksatijas DAUDZ solosi!
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Kādi nez būtu pieejamie Latviajs bioenerģētikas resursi?
Katram no bezdarbniekiem savācot 10 tonaas krūmu koksnes kādas 6TWh sanāk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Cik tur sanak tas lietderibas koeficients stirling dzinejam pie karstais/dzesetajs 150/20 gradi C? Es rekinaju, man sacana 80%, bet neliekas ticami.

Ir sens sapnis par kuteriti uz saules baterijam, bet tiko iedomajos - kapec gan neizmantot "mehanisku" dzineju un sildit caurules, nevis silikona paneljus? 
Beefs

----------


## ansius

beef, tak ieej kaut vai wiki un palasi, labi ja 30% sanāk

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

opaa!  :: 
Pareizi! Temeratura jau ir K nevis C. Tad sanak 1 - 290 / 370  = knapi 20%... omg tas vispar nekam neder.

Tad vajadzetu, lai sauliite DAUDZ vairak sakarse karsto pusi, kamer auksta puse ir okeans.. ne nekas nesanaks atrak saks caurulem alva kust. Neticami - tomer biju gaidijis, ka shitas bus "efektivak" par saules baterijam.
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāpēc neder 20%
haļava taču  :: 
vispār vajadzētu ieviest projektu krātuvīti arī 5 un 10% efektīviem variantiem, pie nosacījuma, ka pašizmaksa ir 10x mazāka, ka tirgus variantiem. Pie tam ar šādu low tech jau varētu nodarboties arī vitējie santehniķi  ::  ta ka uz kvaantitātes viļna kāds kvalitatīvs lēciens arī sanāktu

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.starrotor.com/Engines.aspx

1.9kW elektrība 4.5kW silts gaiss jau tirgū

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*
es vienu nesaprotu - kapēc siltumsūkņiem esi piesējies ar elektrību? Elektrība ir pats dārgākais pieejamais enerģijas avots!
Man, sakarā ar privātmājas uzturēšanu, sen radusies doma parēķināt par lietota automotora ar gāzes iekārtu iegādi un uz tā bāzes izveidotu siltumsūkni+ elektroģenerātoru. Dabas gāze ir lētāka par elektrību un autogāzi. Motora atgāzes un kartera dzesēšanu var izmantot papildus siltuma iegūšanai. Motora ģenerātors un aķis nodrošina zemsprieguma shēmu un diezgan vienkāršu motora vadību. No automotora vārpstas var noņemt mehānisko jaudu gan siltumsūķna dabināšanai, gan avārijas strāvas ģenerātoram, ja mājā pazūd elektrība. Loģiski, ka palielinās ķēpa ar motora uzturēšanu, eļļas maiņām, siksnām un citu figņu. Iespējams motors jāstartē ar benzīnu, un automātiski jāpāriet uz gāzi, /neesmu papētījis/ - iespējams dabas gāzei ir nederīgs oktānskaitlis... bet IMHO to var risināt.... Taču būtiski samazinās izdevumi par apkuri un palielinās mājas autonomija. Ibo tā ir diezgan vienkarša un funkcionējoša termoelektrostacija. Man būtu jautājums - kāpēc par tādiem risinājumiem neviens nerunā un nepiedāvā? Tu tai skaitā.

----------


## next

Izmaksas.
Muusdienu tehnologjija var nodroshinaat iekshdedzes dzineeja resursu prieksh vienas apkures sezonas.
Un nepiecieshamaa apkope (materiaali un kvalificeets darbaspeeks) arii daarga.

----------


## karloslv

nu, nu? pieņemsim, ka motors automašīnā spēj nobraukt 300 000 km. pieņemot patēriņu ap 6 l/100 km, tas spēj savā mūžā nokurināt 18000 l degvielas, kas savukārt atbilst aptuveni 576 GJ enerģijas (160 000 kWh). mēnesī tērējot apkurei 400 kWh (45 l degvielas), pietiktu 33 gadiem, turklāt tie ir 400 kWh _no šī motora_, tātad no tiem vismaz 200 kWh ir siltumā, bet vēl 200 kWh ir elektrībā vai mehāniskajā jaudā, kas griež siltumsūkni un pumpē vēl papildus siltumu.

----------


## Delfins

vai tas izturēs nepārtruaktu darbu visu ziemas periodu?
eļļu vajadzēs liet un t.t.

bet kā variants jau labs - silda ūdeni un ražo elektrību. nekas nekur nepazūd (izņemot siltuma zudumi pašā apkures tīklā un elektrība apgaismojumā)

----------


## next

mēnesī tērējot apkurei 400 kWh (45 l degvielas)

Cik kvadraatmetru platiiba tavai maajai?

----------


## karloslv

Man nav mājas, tas bija aprēķins _uz pirkstiem_, lai parādītu aptuveno kārtu. Labi, nebūs 33 gadi, būs 10 gadi, tik un tā stipri vairāk par tevis aplēsto 1 gadu. Turklāt es jau atrunājos, ka tie ir 400 kWh no motora, kuriem ar COP=3 vari dabūt 200 kWh + 3 * 200 kWh = 800 kWh, izsūknējot no zemes. 

Delfīns - nepārtraukta darbība manuprāt te neko nemaina. Domā, ka motora apturēšana un atdzesēšana kaut ko palīdz? Ja motoru darbina stabilā režīmā, neredzu iemeslu, kāpēc lai tas nekalpotu pat vēl ilgāk nekā režīmā, kādā tas ir automašīnā. Eļļas, filtru maiņai ik pēc virtuālajiem 10 000 km vai cik nu tur motoru nāksies apturēt, protams.

----------


## Janis14

Tad jau labāk ar iekšdedzes dzinēju griezt siltumsūkņa kompresoru (kompresora griezšanai tiek izmantots ap 2 - 3 KW elektromotors). Uztaisīt dzinējam automātisko palaišanu no siltumsūkņa vadības iekārtas, vai no kāda temperatūras sensora! Vispār jau kā siltumsūkni var paņemt kādu industriālo saldētāju kompresoru. Varētu jau parēķināt, cik tas viss kopā izmaksātu, tikai slinkums. Man pašam mājā siltumsūknis, darboja no elektrības, esmu laimīgs! Par kurināšanu vispār var aizmirst! Ziemā apkures izmaksas iznāk 40 - 65 sant uz m2 ieskaitot silto ūdeni. Mājā ap 20 - 21 grāds.

----------


## next

Redz kur mans reekjins.
Pienjemot ka iekshdedzes dzineeja maksimaalaa efektivitaate buus rezhiimaa kas atbilst 50% no maksimaalaas jaudas dabuujam auto kas kustas ar aatrumu 100km/h.
Taatad 300000 km tiks nobraukti 3000 stundaas.
4 meeneshi nepaartrauktas darbiibas.

----------


## karloslv

ui, kā maldies, un tieši ar tiem 50%. no kurienes? tipa "pusi uz pusi", tāpat kā varbūtība ieraudzīt dinozauru uz ielas?  :: 

tak dzinējs vienmērīgi braucot strādā ar daudz mazāku jaudu. parasti jau tos optimizē, lai efektivitāte būtu maksimālā vienmērīgi braucot pie 90 km/h vai tuvu tam. patēriņš pie tādiem km/h ir zināms, pieņem tos pašus 6 l/100 km, piemēram. līdz ar to gluži vienkārši var parēķināt, kāda ir jauda, šādi braucot. 6 l benzīna ir ~190 MJ siltuma, pie efektivitātes 25% (No Wiki: "Modern gasoline engines have an average efficiency of about 25 to 30% when used to power a car.") tas ir 50 MJ mehāniskās enerģijas uz 100 km, kuru nobrauc 4000 sekundēs, tātad mehāniski 13 kW, plus siltumā 38 kW. Tev mājai vajadzēs tādu jaudu?

motora jaudu izmanto, lai iegūtu paātrinājumu. gan jau būsi redzējis, kā uzlec momentānais degvielas patēriņš, ieminot gāzi grīdā, arī līdz visiem 40 l/100 km. tā ka ne tuvu 50%. tie 13 kW mehāniskās taču ir tikai kādi 15% no visas dzinēja mehāniskās jaudas. turklāt nepieciešamā jauda, lai auto kustinātu, pieaug vairāk vai mazāk proporcionāli ātruma kvadrātam, nevis lineāri (gaisa pretestība). bet tas viss nav relevanti, tas attiecas uz auto, šeit ir tīrākie enerģijas aprēķini, nav, ko zīlēt no pirksta, salīdzinot ar auto.

----------


## next

Izlasi savu tekstu un atrodi kaut ko kas saistiits ar dzineeja resursu motorstundaas.

----------


## karloslv

Nesapratu, kāpēc man tas būtu jāatrod? Es nevaru izsekot loģikai tēzē "Pienjemot ka iekshdedzes dzineeja maksimaalaa efektivitaate buus rezhiimaa kas atbilst 50% no maksimaalaas jaudas dabuujam auto kas kustas ar aatrumu 100km/h."

----------


## next

Ok, logjikas nav.
Tavs reekjins motorstundaam?

PS. 50% ir no gaisa pagraabts cipars, pie 100% motora resurss stipri samazinaasies, pie 10% lietderiibas koeficents galiigi nebaudaams.

----------


## defs

Man liekas,ka vispār lietot motoru nav prātīga doma.Tad labak audzēt rapsi,spiest eļļu un to ka šķidro kurinamo attiecīgā katlā dedzinat.Vislābāk zem spiediena iesmidzinot krāsnī caur sprauslu.Var piepumpāt gaisa rezervuāru ar kompresoru,nevajadzēs speciālu sūkni.Un rapsis izaug atrāk,neka koki,kuri jau gandrīz visi pārdoti...

----------


## Velko

Nu, ja motors kruķī siltumsūkni, tad ieguvums būs lielāks, kā vienkārši to degvielu sadedzinot. Un dīzeļi tīri labi strādā arī ar rapšu eļļu.

----------


## defs

> Nu, ja motors kruķī siltumsūkni, tad ieguvums būs lielāks, kā vienkārši to degvielu sadedzinot. Un dīzeļi tīri labi strādā arī ar rapšu eļļu.


  Tas gan,bet te jau bija runa par motora resursu.Avārijas gadijumā jau būtu ne slikti.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.starrotor.com/Engines.aspx
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/facilities/the- ... ml%20malka
200%  viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=195
 ja kas, motoram  var mainīt kompresiju.
Kompresijas pakāpe ir sarēķināta pie pilnas gāzes un maksimālas degvielas un gaisa koncentrācijas, kad nav detonācijas. 
Pie pus vai ceturtdaļgāzes mierīgi varētu to kompresijas pakāpi taisīt lielāku, līdz ar to arī motors būtu efektīvāks. 
bet tad tajā brīdī, kad iespiež gāzi grīdā, būtu detonācija. 

Tāpēc , mainot kompresijas pakāpi un ar pusgāzi braucot ar efektīvāku motoru, panāk ietaupījumu. 

Vēl to motoru var barot ar pārgāzētu koksni.

----------


## a_masiks

> pieņemsim, ka motors automašīnā spēj nobraukt 300 000 km


 pie šāda resursa motors bez apstājas  darbotos aptuveni 250 dienas.
Man ir māja uz 300m2, 30kW gāzes katls, kurš ziemā tika darbināts kaut kur režīmā 1/5 - 1/20  ieslēgts/izslēgts. Pilnīgi noteikti, ka motoram būs jādarbojas tieši tādā režīmā. Attiecīgi resurs būtu vismaz uz 10-15 gadiem. 
Mašīnas motoriņi tikai zaparam bija uz 30 zirgspēkiem ~ 30kW...
Tātad - motors uz 60 kW, strādājot pusjaudā dos man 30kW siltumu. Tieši tik pat, cik gāzes katls. Ja es pusi nesaņemšu, bet griezīšu siltumsūkņa kompresoru - saņemšu siltumu daudz vairāk, nekā vienkārši dedzinot gāzi. Attiecīgi man siltuma cena būs mazāka, kā gāzes apkurei.
ņemot vērā iepriekš rakstītos ciparus, varētu būt kautkā tā: 20kW+ 10*3 kW = 50kW.  Precīzi  2x lētāk gan nesanāk. Varbūt... Taču bija runa arī par citiem ieguvumiem:
a) gāzes kWh ir lētāka par elektrības kWh. Raimonda dotajā linkā ir šāda frāze: "Octopus” saražotais siltums ir par 25-30% lētāks, salīdzinot ar dabasgāzes apkuri"
un tas, ņemot vērā ka no siltumsūkņa iegūtais siltuma daudzums ir 2-3(!) reizes vairāk!
b) ir iespēja no sistēmas dabūt ārā pēdējo siltuma daudzumiņu. Parastai gāzes apkurei nepieciešama dabiskā konvekcija. Atgāzēm jābūt pietiekoši karstām lai tās pašas pamestu gāzeskatlu un skursteni. iekšdedzes motora gadījumā atgāzes piespiedu kārtā tiek izstumtas laukā. Vienalga kādā tās ir t`. Pirms skursteņa tās pat var uzlaist ienākošajam siltumsūkņa kolektoram, ij atdzesēt līdz āra t`.
c) pastāv iespēja ražot elektrību kā blakusproduktu. Attiecīgi samazinot izmaksas par elektrību. Vai kārtējās latvenergo avārijas gadījumā vienkārši paliekot par autonomu un "energo neatkarīgu" māju.

----------


## defs

Tas trakākais ir to visu dabūt kopā.Un visas uzstādīšanas izmaksas ļoti ilgi neatpirksies,es domāju.Varbūt lētāk ir nopirkt mopēda motoru,izpūteja trubu izvilkt cauri dzīvoklim,lai silda gaisu,bet ģeneratoru slogot ar Iļiča spuldzīti,tikai 12v  :: 
 Un tad,ka jasāk pirkt benzīns,tad sanāk dārgāk,neka bija domats  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Un visas uzstādīšanas izmaksas ļoti ilgi neatpirksies,es domāju.


 un kapēc domāt, ka siltumsūknis ar parpalām, uz 15'000 Ls atpirksies īpaši ātri? Uz to brīdi, kad iestāsies ekonomija un samazinātā (ne atceltā - samazinātā) maksa par siltumu būs nosegusi tos 15'000 - būs īstais laiks nomainīt motoru un sūkni orģinālajam siltumsūknim... cik garš - tik plats.

----------


## Janis14

> Un visas uzstādīšanas izmaksas ļoti ilgi neatpirksies,es domāju.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  un kapēc domāt, ka siltumsūknis ar parpalām, uz 15'000 Ls atpirksies īpaši ātri? Uz to brīdi, kad iestāsies ekonomija un samazinātā (ne atceltā - samazinātā) maksa par siltumu būs nosegusi tos 15'000 - būs īstais laiks nomainīt motoru un sūkni orģinālajam siltumsūknim... cik garš - tik plats.


 2008. gada rudenī Nibe ar visu uzstādīšanu un zemes kuntūra ierakšanu izmaksāja 7500Ls. Parēķināju, ka atpirksies pēc 15 gadiem (salīdzinājumā ar malkas apkuri un ieskaitot kurinātāja algu). Kompresors ar motoru izmaksā ap 1000 - 1500. Nezinu, vai kas cits tur var stipri sarūsēt vai kā citādi sabojāties! Ik pēc 15 gadi var mainīt! 
Par siltumu vispār - Var jau ko līdzīgu granulu katlam, iepirkt no zemniekiem pa lēto graudus un kurināt atspēries! Daudzi man zināmi cilvēki jau tā dara!

----------


## Raimonds1

Perspektīvas ir gan tam malkas ģeneratoram, gan Rankina ciklam. Šis arī ir variants, kas mazina vajadzibu to iekārtu ar kustīgām daļām darbinat visu laiku. Tūkstošiem uzlādes - izlādes ciklu .
http://batcap.net/
Gan jau Eiropa ieviesīs kādu regulu atbalstam 

1. prasta kurināmā ģenratori - malka, granulas, pārgāzēšana, Rankina cikla iekartas.
2. Akumulatori ar tūkstošiem uzlādes -izlādes ciklu. Jebkādi citu enerģijas uzkrāšanas veidi - gaiss, siltumaakumulatori.
3. Koģenerācijas - siltumsūkņu kombinācijas iekārtas siltuma - elektro tīklos.

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka viss lētāk no ekonomiskā viedokļa privātenēs ir nevis taisīt šādus ģenerātorus, kurinātājus bet gan ieguldīt tās pāris K Ls naudas mājas transformācijai pasivajā mājā -> tas ir noizolē māju kā termosu, bez nevienas spraugas (īstanībā pietiktu ar spraugu aizplāpīšanu), ieliec piespied ventilācijas sistēmu+ uzliek ventilācijai galā siltumsūknim līdzīgu siltummaini, kas ar izejošo gaisu sasilda auksto ienākošo + ar elektrisko sildītāju bišķi piesilda starpību tādejādi būs ietaupījums līdz pat tiem 80% enerģijas nekā standart variantā. un sistēma protams ka sevi atpelnīs pāris gados. 
un par autonomiju ta tādai mājai varētu pietikt ar kādu 0.5-1KW dīzeļ, vai citas degvielas,gāzes ģenerātoru ar ko dabūt elektrību ventilācijas darbināšanai + siltumu piesildīšanai (0.5-1KW).
tākā reālitātē ja dzīvotu pasivajā mājā vaidzētu nevis 30KW krāsni bet gan tikai kādu 05-1KW ģenerātoru  ::  

piemēram bloku mājās man šitās siltināšanas programmas kur apmūrē māju sienas ar to siltinātāju liekās bezjēdzīgas, tai vietā varētu katram dzīvokļa radiātoram uzlikt savu siltuma skaitītāju, lai nav tā ka pirmajā, pēdējā un pa malām stāvos cilvēki salst (vidējā tempertūra 18-20C) kamēr pa vidu dzīvokļos visiem ir Ekvadora klimats 25-26C (es protams ka esu starp tiem kas salsts) un maksā visi vienādies par m^2 un tie kam ir ekvadoras klimats var atļauties veidināt izstabu kaut vai 5x dienā, tikmēr man labi ja 1x sanāk izveidināt, jo pēc katras veidināšanas dzīvoklis kā leduskapis.

un tur ir tā realitāte ka tiko atver vālā mājai logu tā visa Jēga no siltinātajām sienām, siltajiem logiem vienkārši pazūd jo viss siltums aizplūst nebūtībā pāris desmit sekunžu laikā. ta kāda jēga vispār vecās bloku mājas bez pasivas ventilācijas siltināt ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tie, kam par siltu, tikpat labi var radiatoram uzlikt segu vai foliju.

----------


## Velko

> Tie, kam par siltu, tikpat labi var radiatoram uzlikt segu vai foliju.


 Gadās arī, ka ar visu segu + atvērtu logu (pakešnieks režīmā "kloķis uz augšu") istabā turas 30 grādi. Vienīgais, kā glābties - turēt logu pilnībā atvērtu  ::

----------


## Epis

Vai nav vieglāk uzlikt radiātoram to mehānisko siltum regulātru, (parasti mainot radiātorus tādu liek) un ta var noregulēt to siltumu cik vaig, savādāk ir tā ka tiem kas pēdējie ķēdes posmā (kā man) truba ir vēsa  ::  un jāsalst, bet maksā visi brālīgi vienādies par m^2.

Tā jau ir ja visi maksā vienādies ta nav nekāda motivācija Ekonomēt, atceros agrāk ka maksāja krievu laikos pa ūdeni pēc pierakstīto cilvēku skaita dzīvoklī, neviens toreiz neko netaupīja (bīj tādi kas šmaucās ar pierakstiem), un tiko salika skaitītājus tā patēriņš momentā visai mājai nokritās un visi sāka kapeikas skaitīt, tāpat ar siltumu , ja uzliktu šočiku un protams ka pēc proporcionalitātes principa sadalītu siltuma cenu uz 1m^2 proti vidējiem tarifs lielāks, jo tos kas vidū silda tie kas pa malām ar savām sienām, un malējiem zemāks, ta tie vidējie turētu dzīvokļos minimumu +18 C nevis 25-30 kā tagat. 
un tad līdz manīm arī siltums aizietu un es varētu normāli 23-24C turēt un maksātu noteikti ka mazāk nekā šodien !!! 

ir dzirdēts masu mēdijos par mājām kur salikti šočiki tur no nekā siltuma ekonomija sākot ar 2 mēnesi bīj virs 40% jo visi saņemot rēķinus pēc 1 mēneša nākošajā turēja pie 18C, takā ja visi rīgā saliktu induviduāli dzīvokļos siltuma šočikus ta ekonomija būtu momentāla ap 30-40%  ::  bez nekādām sienu siltināšanām.

----------


## defs

Vari likt kādu skaitītāju gribi,siltumpiegādātājs piekoriģēs cenas tā ka gribēs.

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis*  mja.... kur nu bez tavas pārgudrības mums iztikt? No pusaudža ko tādu dzirdēt vēl būtu OK... maksā, maksā vien savu bezmotivāciju. Šākātā šī tēma ne tev domāta, ne tev pa spēkam risināma.

*Janis14* - nodilst motoru gultņi un kopresora virzuļi vai kas tur cits viņiem saspiež to gāzi, klapani. Tas ka elektrosiltumsūkņa ekonomiskums ir liels - tas ir labi un apsveicami. Bet man stipri nepatīk 100% atkarība no latvenergo. Tas manuprāt ir riska faktors.

----------


## Janis14

*Janis14* - nodilst motoru gultņi un kopresora virzuļi vai kas tur cits viņiem saspiež to gāzi, klapani. Tas ka elektrosiltumsūkņa ekonomiskums ir liels - tas ir labi un apsveicami. Bet man stipri nepatīk 100% atkarība no latvenergo. Tas manuprāt ir riska faktors.[/quote]
Tāpēc jau rakstīju, ka reizi 10 -15 gados kompresoru ar motoru, ja ir vajadzība, var atļauties nomainīt, ja ne saremonēt.
Parasto malkas katlu jau arī neesmu izmetis ārā, kuru bezstrāvas gaījumā var kurināt!
Starp citu, pa pēdējiem 5 gadiem strāvas nav bijis apmēram 2X pa 1 stundai pēc iepriekšēja latvenergo brīdinājuma. Ja tā ņem, tad bez elektrības dzīve vispār nav iedomājama, kur nu vēl runājam par neakarību, sevišķi daudzdzīvokļu mājās.
Man arī ir rezerves variants (bez UPS, saglabājies no pirmssilumsūkņa laikiem pie malkas katla) - paņemu no mašīnas 12V, pieslēdzu invertoru (vadāju mašīnā līdzi,  jo bieži noder), ierūcinu dīzelīti, vadu ievelku mājā iekšā un tās dažas stundas varu iekš viena miera dzīvot.

----------


## Raimonds1

> runājot par siltumsūkņiem ta tā varētu īstanībā būt vienīgā vieta kur patiešām varētu dabūt nosacīti saukto Haļavno enerģiju uz apkārtējās vides tempertūras pazemināšanas reiķina (pozitīva lieta jo tagat tači ir globālā sasilšana) un aparāts darbojās šadi:
> ir 2 cilindri(iedomātās iekārtas daļas) + siltummainis:
> 1. cilinds ar 1KW elektrību saspiež gaisu radot 3KW siltuma enerģiju (strādā ar 300% efektivitāti siltuma ražošanā)
> 2. tie 3KW caur siltummaini aizceļo uz otro cilindru, kas īstanībā ir kāds advancēts >33% efektīvs Sterlin tipa dzinēju, vai kāda cita inovatīvā tehnoloģija un pieņemsism ka būtu tā effektivitāte 40% tad no 3KW siltuma dabūnam 1.2KW elektrības un tālāk no tiem 1.2KW,  1KW aiziet jauna cikla uzsākšanai bet pāri palikušie 0.2KW ir tā transformētā apkārtējā siltuma enerģija Elektrībā, tālāk daram ko gribam ar to enerīgju, ja mēs viņu izmantojam kādā sildītājā ta atdodoam Videi noņemto enerģiju atpakaļ un ja kādā lāzerā kas vērsts uz debesīm tad izstarojam kādu daļu šīs enerģiju ārpus zemeslodes līdz ar to nekādi likumi nav pārkāpti viss ir valīdi. 
> Vienīgais jautājums ir par to kur dabūt to siltumsūkni virs >300% efektīvu un Generātoru no otra gala kas būtu virs 33% efektīvs pie tādām tempertūrām ?


 viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2898&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=525

Ar ""haļavno"' enerģiju var efektīvi sildīties, nevis griezt turbīnu.
Šim te http://www.gaisasiltumsuknis.lv/?lg=lv&m_id=10&s_id=11
COP lietderība ir 4 un 5, bet!, tikai tad, ja temperatūru starpība ir maza, taču siltuma mašīnām lai izmantotu tik zemu temperatūru tālāk tas neder.
Braitona ciklam efektivitāte ar esot laba, bet! ne jau ar temperatūru starpību pārdesmit grādu
http://www.starrotor.com/Engines.aspx
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/facilities/the- ... ml%20malka

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man ir jautājums šitajā sakarā! Jautājums ir ļoti vienkāršs. Kāpēc siltuma enerģiju nevar tiešā veidā pārvērst par elektrisko enerģiju (piemēram). Es, protams, saprotu, ka siltuma enerģija ir "zemāka" enerģija un ka vienmēr viss tiecas ieņemt zemāku stāvokli, bet tādā gadijumā man ir tāds papildu jautājums. Ja elektrisko enerģiju var 100% efektīvi pārvērst par ekvalientu siltuma enerģiju, bet iegūto siltuma enerģiju nevar transformēt atpakaļ par elektrību (pat ar zudumiem, jo nav jau ko zaudēt), tad jautājums ir tāds - kur visā šajā procesā ir pazudusi "maģiskā neredzamā enerģija". Nu es domāju to tā, ka, ja elektrība brīvi pārtop par siltumu, bet siltums par elektrību nē, tad, vai nu ir kaut kas vel papildus kaut kur pazudis, vai arī siltumu VAR (kaut kā) pārvērst atpakaļ par elektrību.

Ja šādu sistēmu apskatītu no malas, tad nekas slikts jau nebūtu, ja siltumu pārvērstu par elektrību. Enerģijas nezūdamības likumu mēs nepārkāpjam...
Siltums - tas ir "atomu svārstīšanās ātrums" kristāla režģi, ja tā ir cietviela, vai arī atomu kustības ātrums, ja tā ir gāze (pateicu pareizi?). Tad, ja izdotos atomus palūgt kustēties visus vienā virzienā (maksvela dēmons  ::  ), tad verētu šo enerģiju efektīvi tiem atņemt. To var izdarīt?
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Ideja "pa taisno" paarveerst siltumu elektriibaa nepaarkaapj 1. temodinamikas likumu (tjipa energjijas nezuudamiibas), tachu paarkaapj 2. termodinamikas likumu. Tas ir krietni pinjkjeriigaaks un tam nav taada relatiivi viegla, intuitiivi uzverama skaidrojuma kaa pirmajam.  

Maksvela deemons, paanalizeejot ciitiigaak, nestraadaa, un raimondinja fantazeetais muuzhiigais dzineejs uz Brauna daljinaam arii nestraadaa tieshi 2. TD likuma deelj. (taa kaa viss normaali, plashi zinaamais Oma likuma izkoshanas speciaalists raimondinsh liidz termodinamikas sekmiigai izkoshanai taa arii nav nonaacis)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Bet kā ir ar melno caurumu? Tas sevī iesūc ARĪ siltuma enerģiju (nu gaismu tak šis spēj iesūkt), bet met ārā daudz augstākas klases enerģiju?!
Un ja mēs uztaisītu mazas "vēja dzirnaviņas", tikai tā, lai tās uz priekšu dzītu atomu kustība?  ::  Nu labi labi.. palasīšu cītīgāk teoriju!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Piemērā ar nitinola mikrostruktūru tika izteikts pieņēmums, ka ļoti mazam objektam varētu būt iespēja dažādos laikos no dažadām pusēm saņemt dažādus  enerģijas daudzumus. Šis pieņemums  tika pamatotss ar to, ka ūdens molekulas, kas ir ļoti mazas, salīdzinājumā ar Brauna kustības makroķermeni - ziedputeksni, tomēr izraisa tā kustību.

Ja pārsimt kubikcentimetru lielam siltuma mašinas virzulim siltāks vai aukstaks ūdens ir entropiski izsmērēts kaut kāds vidējais enerģijas līmenis, tad nanopasuales objektam tas ir citādi.

----------


## zzz

A kur probleema ar mellajiem caurumiem? Laukakmens izkrita no lidmashiinas un nokrita uz zemes. Izdaliijaas energjija. Laukakmens izkrita no lidojoshaa skjiivja un iekrita melnajaa caurumaa. Izdaliijaas energjija. Lielos vilcienos ekvivalenti procesi.

Mazaas atomu veejdzirnavinjas haotiski groziisies uz priekshu un atpakalj un neveiks nekaadu lietderiigu darbu. Skatiit Brownian ratchet ieksh wikijas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu jā! Otrais termodinamikas likums par entropijas tieksmi palielināties. Vērts atcerēties, ka izstrādāts tālajā 1842. Kaut gan likums liekas pat diezgan pieņemams, ja apskata mūsu "lielo" pasauli un runājam par siltumu, bet, ja runa iet par mikropasauli, tad man tomēri ir "pamatotas" cerības, ka drīzā nākotnē varētu arī tikt pie veida, kā sakārtot mazos nepaklausīgos atomus un atņemt tiem siltuma enerģiju. Maksvela demons bija pārāk sarežģīts. Tur viņam doma bija ātros atomus laist cauri, bet lēnos nē. Loģiski, ka tika izteikts pieņēmums, ka, pat ja to darītu, tad patērētā enerģija noteikti pārsniegtu ieguvumu... Jāliek cerības uz nanotehnoloģijām. Varbūt kāds viltīgs nano režģis, kuram var izlauzties cauri TIKAI karstākie atomi, bet lēnie pret režģi atsitas.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tas viss jau sen tev bija pateikts priekshaa.

Brauna kustiibas teoriju izstraadaaja Einshteins un Smoluhovskis, uzskataamu piemeeru kaapeec no taas nevar dabuut lietderiigu darbu ir devis Feinmans ar Brownian ratchet domu eksperimentu.

Gribi to apgazt - valjai, episkaa izgudroshana nemirst. Tikai plz ar nevis ar dailjliteratuuru un spriedeleeshanu, bet eksperimentaali.

----------


## Raimonds1

> raimondinj, tas viss jau sen tev bija pateikts priekshaa.
> 
> Brauna kustiibas teoriju izstraadaaja Einshteins un Smoluhovskis, uzskataamu piemeeru kaapeec no taas nevar dabuut lietderiigu darbu ir devis Feinmans ar Brownian ratchet domu eksperimentu.
> 
> Gribi to apgazt - valjai, episkaa izgudroshana nemirst. Tikai plz ar nevis ar dailjliteratuuru un spriedeleeshanu, bet eksperimentaali.


 ...to receive heat from a single reservoir and produce.... 

arī domu eksperiments

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, ar taam savaam divaam dziljdomiigajaam fraaziiteem joprojaam neesi ne Einshteinu/Feinmanu un 2.TD likumu apgaazis, ne arii muuzhiigo dzineeju uzbuuveejis. 

Vari domu eksperimenteeties cik tik tev tiikaas, bet savu muuzhiigo dzineeju uzraadi materiaalaa, nevis domu veidaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

2 termodinamikas likums skaidri pasaka - no viena trauka, rezervuāra, tilpuma....

ja ir 2 - tad 2.termodinamikas likums par tiem neko nesaka.
Tas pats, kas ar koģennerāciju un siltumsūkni.

----------


## zzz

Oooooo. A raimondinsh ta izraadaas ir daudz tupaaks termodinamikaa, kaa vareetu virspuseeji skjist no shaa trakaas plaatiishanaas ar siltumsuuknjiem. Nuja, reklaamas agjentam jau fiziku apjeegt nav nepiecieshams, pietiek ar ciitiigu klientu puudereeshanu.  :: 

raimondinj, 2. TD likumu var formuleet daudzos un dazhaados veidos, kas ir fizikaali ekvivalenti un izriet viens no otra, analizeejot TD vienaadojumus.  Ielejot tev ar karotiiti, par diviem rezervuaariem no 2. TD likuma smuki izriet ka maksimaalais siltumdzineeja lietderiibas koeficients ir (Th-Tc)/Th (Karno limits) un maksimaalais siltumsuuknja cop ir Th/(Th-Tc) (tas pats Karno limits otraadi)

Ja tu tur biji sasapnjojies, ka tavi reklameejamie siltumsuuknji nu ir kaut ko apgaazushi, tad nikaa, darbojas pilnaa saskanjaa un pakljaujoties 2. TD likumam.

Protams, tu katraa zinjaa driiksti apvienot speekus ar epiiti un buuveet augshaa  muuzhiigo dzineeju no siltumsuuknja un siltumdzineeja un ieguut epiisha "sareekjinaatos" haljavna "valiidos" 0,2 kW.

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...  2. TD likumu var formuleet daudzos un dazhaados veidos, kas ir fizikaali ekvivalenti un izriet viens no otra, analizeejot TD vienaadojumus.  Ielejot tev ar karotiiti, par diviem rezervuaariem no 2. TD likuma smuki izriet ka maksimaalais siltumdzineeja lietderiibas koeficients ir (Th-Tc)/Th (Karno limits) un maksimaalais siltumsuuknja cop ir Th/(Th-Tc) (tas pats Karno limits otraadi)
> 
> Ja tu tur biji sasapnjojies, ka tavi reklameejamie siltumsuuknji nu ir kaut ko apgaazushi, tad nikaa, darbojas pilnaa saskanjaa un pakljaujoties 2. TD likumam.
> 
> Protams, tu katraa zinjaa driiksti apvienot speekus ar epiiti un buuveet augshaa  muuzhiigo dzineeju no siltumsuuknja un siltumdzineeja un ieguut epiisha "sareekjinaatos" haljavna "valiidos" 0,2 kW.


 Bija domāts kopistiskais koģeneracijas - siltumsūkņa variants, nevis tikai siltumsūknis.

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=465
Paskatamies bildītes. 2 vides. Vienā dzesējas, otrā sildās. Nevis peld novienādotā, entropiskā traukā.

----------


## zzz

raimondinja milzu kogjeneracija arii notiek pilnaa saskanjaa ar 2. TD likumu.

Ja shis izmuld ka 2. TD likums shim neko nesaka, tad taa ir vienkaarshi raimondinja traka nekompetence.

----------


## Raimonds1

Iespējams, tas nebija labākais formulējums - neko nesaka par visas sistēmas kopējo 2(divu) avotu lietderību.
1. Piemērs. Stacionārs iekšdedzes dzinējs ar ģeneratoru. Daļa jaudas tiek tērēta ģeneratora un sūkņa  griešanai. Daļa - trubīnai un interkūlerim. Šī daļa tiek rēķināta nost no kopējā lietderības koeficienta.  Uzticot to visu otram enerģijas avotam, kaut vai Saules paneļiem vai rekuperācijas enerģijai, dzinēja lietderība uzlabojas.
2. Piemērs. Tam pašam otram avotam uztic palielināt skābekļa saturu par 1 %. Ir cita degvielas- gaisa proporcija. Izmanto skābekļa membrānas.
3. Piemērs. -------------------------------------------------  izmanto hho.
4. Piemērs. tam pašam ģeneratoram. Izmanto siltumu apkurei, kuru pārvada paterētājam pa apkures caurulēm. Arī saražoto elektroenerģiju izmanto apkurei sildeleementos, pārvadot to pa vadiem. Būtiski atšķiras zudumi abos pārvades veidos.
5. Piemērs. ------------------tas pats ar siltumsūkņiem. Ir otrs enerģijas avots.
6. Piemērs. -------------- mainoties enerģijas pieprasījumam, iespējams mainīt kompresijas pakāpi. Pie pusjaudas dzinējs ir efektīvāks.
7. Piemērs. Transporta līdzeklim. Rekuperācija vai dzinēja pilnīga izslēgšana stop-start rezīmā.

Kopistisko lietderibu nosaka otra avota esamība vai neesamība, ieslēgta- izslēgta dzinēja laiki stop-start vai hibrīdam, dzinēja mainiga efektivitāte kompresijas maina vai degmaisījuam procentos, enerģijas rekuperācija, kā arī siltuma un elektroenerģijas zudumi.

----------


## zzz

> Iespējams, tas nebija labākais formulējums - neko nesaka par visas sistēmas kopējo 2(divu) avotu lietderību.


 Saka, raimondinj, saka. Taisni 2. TD likums uzliek limitu maksimaalajai efektivitaatei, ko tu vari cereet dabuut no saviem diviem rezervuaariem un siltumpumpiishiem. Un reaalie siltumpuumpiishi, par kurien tu tur nesakariigus paladzinjus spamo, pilniigi dabiski, sho limitu nesasniedz. Taapat kaa reaalie siltumdzineeji.

----------


## Raimonds1

Saka par katru atsevisķu komponentu.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, saka arii un taisni par sisteemu kopumaa.

Cits 2. TD likuma formuleejums:

Visos procesos pasaules kopiigaa entropija pieaug (atseviskjos ideaalos gadiijumos - neizmainaas)

Vprochem ja tev tur ir murgu fantaazijas ka tu no atseviskajiem komponentiem sakombineesi nez ko termodinamikas likumus apgaazoshu, tad njem tik un dari to. Tikai eksperimentaali, nevis ar meeli.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tie 7 varianti tomēr ne uzreiz visiem ir saprotami, bet tā nu tas ir un tas ir elementāri pierādāms. Gan par siltuma zudumiem, gan pārvadi, gan rekuperāciju.

un šajā sistēmā sakārtotība pieaug un entropija samazinās
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/ ... catingrna/ 
 arī šeit - 

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hb ... stfus.html

tā kā kopistiski ir 2 pretēji procesi - sarezģītākas sistēmas rodas un degradējas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pneimo-hidrauliskais enerģijas uzkrāšanas variants

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2007/09 ... es-he.html
http://www.hydraulicspneumatics.com/200 ... 4554/Issue
http://www.designnews.com/article/2407- ... conomy.php
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-part ... /printable
 The accumulator is a pressure tank with an internal bladder. A fixed amount of gas mass (in this case, inert N2) is permanently trapped between them. As a volume of incompressible oil is pumped into the bladder, the bladder expands and compresses the surrounding gas - heating it in the process. By virtue of equilibrium, the interior of the bladder is at the same pressure as the gas. Note that even when the bladder is completely empty, the nitrogen can still be at high pressure, e.g. 200 bar. This sharply increases the load on the hydrostatic pump during recuperative braking and ensures it can always deliver useful amounts of power when operated in reverse as a motor. Single-stage pressure ratios of 200:1 are quite feasible, though internal leakage losses are substantial.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Siltumu var pārvērst elektrībā dažādi:
stirlinga dzinējs ( caur mehānisko enerģiju )
koksa gāzģenerātora iekārtas ar iekšdedzes dzinēju ( caur mehānisko enerģiju )
termopāru baterijas vai pusvadītāju termoelektriskie ģenerātori ( tiešā veidā pārvēš siltumu elektrībā )
Izmantojot elektromagnētismu un kirī punktu ( caur magnētiskā lauka enerģiju )
Izmantojot ķīmiskās reakcijas ( pirolīzi ) un ķīmisko elektriskās enerģijas avotu ( caur ķīmisko enerģiju )

----------


## Raimonds1

LTV7 tagad!

----------


## Epis

Atradu beidzot  saprotamu izskaidrojumu Integrālim un ko tur ar integrāli integrē reku  links uz pamācibu.
http://www.sosmath.com/calculus/integ/i ... teg01.html
vispār tā integrāļa padarīšana ir samērā vienkārša proti tai piemērā aprēķina laukumu sarkanajai plaknei un sanāk ka ir 2 veidi var integrēt ar tiem integrāļiem un var to izdarīt pa vienkāršo, un sanāk ka tā integrāļa būtība ir radusies no vienkāršās metodes matemātiski tās likumsakarības noīsinot lidz kam vienkāršam.

vienkārša metode kā to aprēkināt ir aprēkināt pēc parstā veida divus laukumus tai F(X) funkcijai kā apakšejā bildē, kur viens ir mazāks laukums un otrs lielāks, tad abus rezultātus saskaita un dala ar 2 iegūstot vidējo un lieta darīta ir precīzs laukums, protams precizitāte atkarīga no izškirtspējas



Istanībā cik atceros skolā tos integrāļus rēkināja pēc tām gatavajām formulām ar atrisinājumiem un tad bīj tā ka ja trapijās uzdevums kuram nav pielietojamas kādas no gatavajām iezubrītajām formulām tad ir strupceļš, jo jēgu tam integrālim un alternatīvu aprēkina veidu tač neviens nezināja, un cik es esu skatījies mācību grāmatās nevella nevar saprast ko viņi tur integrē, bet šī pamācība ir ļoit primitīvi logiski vienkārša un izskaidrojoša kur uzreiz kā ieraugi ir saprotams ko mēgina panākt ar tiem integrāļiem.
un vispār ja agrāk kad nebīj datoru nebīj citas alternatīvas kā aprēkināt kautko to integrējot ar tiem integrāļiem tad šodien datoru laikmetā šādus tilpumu, laukumu aprēķinus ar smalku izšķirtspēju var veikt bez problemām neko neintegrējot, un galvenā ideja priekškam sarežģit dzīvi. 
vispār man šitā tēma par gāzu spiedieniem, mehāniskām slodēm atkal ir kļuvusi aktuāla (ir atkal nereāla ideja kuru gribās pārbaudīt un par ko pafantzēt, bet nu šoreiz eju ar tādu profesionālāku pieeju, proti pats ar rokām neko nerēķinu, bet tā vietā uzdrukāju C# kodu un lai softs rēķina tos ciparus, tādejādi var ātri izspēlēt dažādus scenārijus kā būtu ja būtu + izveidot dažādus Optimizācijas Algoritmus.
labi atklāšu savu "slepeno" ideju kas īstanībā jau sen nav slepena bet es par to esu vienkārši sācis apspriest citā forumā
temats ir
 "ideja: paš būvējošs, nojaucošs, stabilizējošs 3-6km tornis"
http://www.starspace.lv/forums/viewtopi ... 4&start=20
bet nu tur izrādās ir maz cilvēku un laikam tādi mega inženieri, profesori  ka ZZZ netusē, un tādeļ vaig kādu nopietnāku kritiku,
īumā pēdējais modelis kuru esu uzkodējis rēķina gaisa spiedienu, blīvumu, tempertūru attiecīgā augstumā virs zemes 0 līmeņa, un tad tiem lielumiem algoritms iemeklē torņa gaisa cilindra(balona) katras sekcijas iekšējo gāzes spiedienu, un tad ja zin gāzes spiedienu + ārējo atmosfēras spiedienu var aprēķināt nepieciešamo cilindra sienu matreāla slodzi un sienu biezumu, un ja zinām torņa sienu biezumus tad tā massu aprēkināt ir viegli, un tādā garā algoritms rēķina parametrus sākot no augšas un ejot uz leju skaitot katra torņa segmenta massukopā lai varētu aprēķināt cik izturīgamvidzētu būt nākošajam segmentam kam jānotur vissi pārējie.
vizuāli iedomājaties piepūšamu trubas balonu kurš ir km garš un kur pa centru ar Gāzu spiediena palīdzīgu, darbības princips kā sterlin diznējam kur virzulis ir krava un cilindrs ir tornis un spiedienu rada vainu uzsildot gāzi vai arī no kāda saspistās gāzes balona kur ir kāds 100x lielāks spiediens par vaidzīgo ar ko kustināt cilindru, un tad ar šādu gāzes cilindru varētu palaist orbītā kādu apaļas formas raķeti vai kravu, arī cilvēkus, ar paātrinājumu kādi 5-20G (cilvēkiem kopējais G ir <6).
Karoči te atkal ir jāŗēkina visādas fizikālās formulas ar gāzēm spiedieniem, un pēdējā ideja ir vēl komplicētāka, jo tā taisnam tornim pēc formulām ir vienkārši rēkināma bez integrāļiem, bet jaunā kas ienāca prātā redzot vecās rezultātus, ir tāda ka vaig lai tornis atodās slīpumā 45grādi, tas daļēji ir dēļ tā ka Udeņraža un helija gāzes celtspēja samazinās, nemainot balonu tilpumu, palielinoties augstummam, līdz ar to šādām būvēm ir augstuma limits un ja grib garāku trubu tad tā ir jāliec kādā lenķī jo mazāks lenķis starp zemi jo garāku trubu var taisīt, un lielāks izejas ātrums, bet problēma tāda ka uz trubu lenķī darbojās jau citi mehāniskie spēki, un tā pate rekete  ar savu svaru radīs axiālu slodzi uz trubu, kas 45 grādos būs puse no tās massas pārējā ies pa radiālo, līdz ar to šādai trubai vaidzēs būs krietni izturīgākai, biezākām sienām, bet to biezums samazinašies palielinoties raketes ātrummam, bet pat ar to itkā iespējamo biezuma massas samazinājumu massas pieaugums būtu krietni lielāks nekā tādu būvi varētu noturēt kādi Helij,H2 baloni + palielinoties balonu izmēriem pieaug vēja pretestība un tās citas slodzes, līdz ar to jaunā doma pielietot vēju kā sava veida haļavno spēku par velti lai to torni stutētu un tā massu noturētu atiecīgajā augstumā ar ko līdzīgu spārniem (kā lidmašinām), un torņa slīpums tad butu pret vēju  un jo stiprāks vējš jo labāk, bet iedomājoties tādā ideju līmenī ko tādu grandiozi lielu tad skaidrs ka izmaksas tādam grandiozi lielam objektam ir arī fantastiskas, un ja tas praktiskais pielietojums ir tik mazs, rets kā pāris reizes gadā palaist kādu kravu orbītā ta tam nav ekonomiskā izdevīguma, īdz ar to vaig to būvi padarīt lietderīgāku pieliekot vēl kādu praktisku pielietojumu klāt  un ja viņa plivināsies vējā  un tai būtu vaidzīgs samērā stiprs vējš, tad kādēļ gan tur spārnu vietā nesabāzt simtiem vēja ģenerātoru, un tākā torņa garums,augstums būstu fantastisks pēc  jebādiem zināmiem mērogiem tad vēji kas ir 200-5000m augstumā arī ir fantastiski stipri ar lielu enerģijas kapacitāti, un ja varētu ko tādu uzbūvēt tad ekonomiskais izdevīgums būtu acīm redzams, proti rāketes palaišanas tornis kas pats sarežo vaidzīgo energiju lai to izdarītu + kad nelieto kosmosa vaidzībām tiktu izmantot energijas ražosānai un ražotu naudu, nevis stāvētu un rūsētu.
+ šāds tornis var tikt būvēts pakāpeniski un sāk sevi atpelnīt vēl nēsot līdz galam uzcelts, jo kad sekcija gatava nolaid torni lejā uzmontē un laid atkal gaisā lai ģenerē elektrību un ražo naudu  ::  šādi pat iespējams pienāktu brīdis ka konstrukcija sāk ražot naudas daudzumu kas lielāks par jaunas sekcijas būvi, tādējādi raketes palaišanas sistēma būtu ekonimiski izdevīga pat tad kad nekas netiek palaists tas ir tieš pretstats pašreizējām sistēmām, kas maksā dārgi un jegas mazas, piemēram 15km tornis varētu reāli raķeti iedzīt līdz kādiem 10000km/h zem kādiem 45gādiem priekš orbītas tas būtu baigi labi, jo samazinātu nepieciešamo Delta V 35%  un tas nozīmē ka raķetes degvielas kravas attiecība varētu būt nevis 5% vai 0.5% kā tagat bet gan kādi 20-25%

----------


## next

Man domaat tev vajadzeetu to lietu ar klasiku saakt, papiemeeram kautko taadu:
http://epizodsspace.narod.ru/bibl/dorev ... blsov.html

----------


## Epis

nē kosmosa rakešu lietās es esu visu ko vien ko līdz mūsdienām ir uztaisī'juši izdomājuši izlasījis, vispar iedvesma šādām idejām man radās no sky ramp technology lapas  http://www.g2mil.com/skyramp.htm 
un vēl ir tas jūras lielgabal koncepts

ideja te ir tunelis kalnā ar 55grād lenķi un palaiž ar saspiesto gaisu ko sapumpē zem zemes izraktā kalna rezervātā, šitas variants domāts tādu tehnologiju kā scramJet iedzīšanai līdz mach4-6, vai arī dumjo raketi, vai raketi ar cilvēkiem, un mīnusi šim variantam ir tādi ka tunelim ir fiksēts palaišanas lenķis, līdz ar to palaist kautko varēs tikai vienā virzienā, jeb vienā orbītā, un tas ir ekonomiski neizdevīgi, jo ir vissvisādas vaidzības pēc visādā veida orbītām, līdz ar to tāds tunelis der tikai piemēram misijām uz marsu, vai ārpus saules sistēmu, tur kur vaig nogādāt miljoniem tonnu kravas orbitā, jo tuneli var izrakt da jebkāda izmera līdz ar to no tād var šaut tukstošiem tonu smagas raketes, bet mīnus ir kā jau teicu fiksētais palaišanas lenķis +virziens, un vēl cena ir Milzīga, neskaitot tuneļa rakšanu tur vēl infrastruktūra maskās miljardus, karoči dārgi, un neelstīgi līdz ar to der tad ja nav citu variantu
te http://quicklaunchinc.com/technology

nu šitas ir intresants koncepts, bet mīnusi tādi ka ļoti lieli G ap 1000G paātrina'jums tākā neko dzīvu laist augšā nevar, der kautkādas nedzīvas izturības kravas, kā ēdiens, izejas matreāli, degviela utt.. un mīnus ka ladiņš tiek izlaist praktiski 0 jūras līmenī lidz ar to ir garš ceļš cauri atmosfērai kas noēd daļu ātruma, un vaig lielu smagu Termālo aizsardzību.
Nu un iedvesmu ko domāt un ka tas varētu atbilst realitei deva šis koncepts "20km inflatable space tower"

karoči tur ir viens Universitātes doktors šo konceptu matemātiski aprēkinājis ka no Kevlar 49 varētu tādu 20km torni uzbliezt protams viņš ir piepūšams, un tad nu es ņēmu un pēc viņa formullām uzdrukāju C# kodu un sava torņa modeli tikai man tornis ir ar tikšu vidu, kur raketei palaist, nu un gāzes vietā man ir H2, tas ka gāze ir sprāgstoša man neizutrauc, jo ja ko grib ta ir jāriskē

pēdējais mana aprēkina softa printscreens par cipariem kas sanāk un tur laikam tas vertikālais tornis ar H2 lido pa gaisu kā liels balons un tur vaig ap 8 tonnām kevlāra. tas ir ja tikai centrālā truba ir no kevlāra un apkārtējais balons no kāda cita matreāla(tā massu es nemaz nerēķinu bet gan pieskaitu kā % pie kopējās klāt) ja viss būtu no kevlāra tad masa būtu 78 tonas, un kevlārs maita ir sasodīti dārgs, ap 400$ kg un pat šāds 8tonu kevlaŗa tornis kevlārā vien piķotu 3.2miljonus $ un pilnais 31milj, jāatzīmē ka lētā bleķa versija  maksāja ap 10milj $$ 
un galvenie +, rakete tiek palaista nopietnā augstumā ar retinātu atmosfēru, līdz ar to vaig nelielu Termo aizsardzības slani, vai arī bez tā, atkarībā cik ātri šauj, un izmaksas apkārtejā infrastruktūrā arī minimālās, ja taisa pie kāds Ostas, vai uz Salas, pozitīvi ja klāt vēl ir dzelzceļš, tākā minimāli papildus izdevumi, jo viss montējās uz zemes un tad paceļās (kā jau balons), un es tā vienkārši domāju ka ja jau ir baigais tornis tad lai no tā būtu vairāk jēgas  lielāka lietderība, ta tur viadzētu kādus vējgenerātorus sakabināt, pagaidām nēsu pētījis cik kāda ir Jaudas/masas attieība spārni+generātors un moš inverters(var arī bez) īstanībā varētu pat teikt piekārt tās raketes, ja runā par biznesu, ta butu super ja šādi varētu tos vējgenerātorus sakabināt bezjēgā un uz vienu tādu torni teiksim iegūt kādus 100MW elektrības   ::  
tad tas būtu baigais bizness.

----------


## ddff

... nemaz nezinaaju, ka Latvijaa pieejami TAADAS iedarbiibas medikamenti!

ddff

----------


## JDat

tas nav panākts ar medikamentiem. tas ir dabīgā veidā panākts efekts:
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...tart=15#p21021

Var jau arī kaltēt un pīpēt mužmires vai suņu sēnes. Tad ne to vien var uzbūvēt.

----------


## defs

NU labi,ka ir cilvēki,kas visu prot tā aprēķināt. Viņi nopelna kādus tur miljonus,ja pārdod patentu,bet mēs-strādnieki maksāsim tik un tā par elektrību vairāk-jo Ignalīnu slēdz.Un arī maksāsim ar par maizi vairāk,jo Krievijā tas karstums bija-labība neizauga....  ::

----------


## guguce

Viens no Irakas kara cēloņiem - kosmosa lielgabals. 
Nekas ar ūdeni gan tur saistīts nebija, bet  
dzinējspēku tur rada kontrolēti, virzīti sprādzieni 
noteiktā lenķī novietotos atzaros no galvenās trubas.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> protams viņš ir piepūšams...
> tad tas būtu baigais bizness.


 Pareizi saprati - tas viss ir naduvaķeļstvo  ::  .

----------


## Epis

Nav jau tā ka es vienu rītu pamodos ar kreiso kāju no gultas un zibens iespēra, pēc kā sāku fantazēt par 5-20km piepūšamiem torņiem, bet šito lietu izdomāja  Yourk Universitātē 3 profesori : R.K. SETH, B.M. QUINE  AND Z.H. ZHU
1. Department of Physics and Astronomy, York University.
2. Department of Earth and Space Science and Engineering, York University

reku viņu darba Pdf, ar formulām un aprēķiniem kurus tad es pētiju un gribēju pārliecināties vai tā ir patiesība ??

http://pi.library.yorku.ca/dspace-jspui ... l_2009.pdf
http://pi.library.yorku.ca/dspace/bitst ... 42-353.pdf
un lai es nebūtu galīgs lohs es tos viņu aprēķinus formulas pārbaudīju internētā vai tā patiešām ir īstas, un vai tā var rēkināt, un kā par brīnumu nekādas novirzes, vai kļūdas formulās neatradu, tātad tās par gāzēm, un spiedieniem formulas ir realas, un pats koncepts ka šādi varētu kautko uzbūvēt arī tīri reals.

un sākumā mana ideja bīj tāda ka tornim vaidzētu ūt ātri uzceļamam un nolaižama, teiksim 1 dienas laikā, un tas atrisinātu daudz problēmas, ja to darītu tikai tajās dienās kad vēja stiprums ir mazs teiksim 4-10m/s, un pēc viena cita pētījuma par lela augstuma atmosfēras vējiem 1-10km tad 5% laika  to stiprums ir mazs zem tiem 10m/s, tākā mīts ka augšā pūš visu laiku stipri vēji ir Blefs, un līdz ar to paverās bezvēja logi kuru laikā tad varētu tādu švakas stabilitātes konsgrukciju celt gaisā, un to neaizpūstu prom, + samazinās knstrukcijas prasības pēc stabilitātes, izturības, jo vēja slodzes būs 10-20x mazākas, var arī uzlabot torņa airodinamiku tādejādi smaiznot vēja slodzi par teiksim 5x vai 10x, kas summā dotu 50-200x vēja slodzes samazinājumu, vārdsakot ir varianti. un otra ideja kas ienāca prātā ir izmantot torni lieliem vējiem, iespējams ka te vaidzētu tornim pašam uzlabot airodinamiku lai nebūtu tik milzīga slodze, jo es te uzmetu cilparus par iespējamu vāja ģenerātoru kas varētu atrasties kādos pāris Km lielos augstummos un cipari ir fantastiski.
piemēram zemes līmeņa gisa spiediena vējš kas pūš ar ātrummu 40m/s  vēja jauda uz 1m2 ir 38.4KW  ::  
un tad ja iedomājas vēja generātoru ar 3m gariem spārniem un paņem efektivitāti 35% tad tur noapaļojot varētu 1m2 sarežot 13.3kW un 6m diametra spārni ta varētu tādā vējā ražot 375.8kW  un tākā vienu generātoru likt nevar, jo tas radīs griezes momentu ta vaig vēlvienu pretbalansam un kopā 2 generātori vienā torņa sekcijas posmā gēnerētu 0.75MW un iedomājamies ja torņa augstums ir 5km un pēdējos 3km ir šādai ģenerātori tad to skaits ir 100 un kopējā jauda 75MW + nerēķinot pirmos 2km kur vējsš būs mazāks un mazāka jauda  teiksim kādi 25MW kopā sanāk 100MW jauda pie kārtīga vēja ap 40m/s (zemes līmenī, jo augšā gais ir mazāk blivs bet tur arī pūtīs stiprāks vējš.

Par tiem parastajiem dzinējiem, ta tur jau viss ko varēja izdomāt ir laikam izdomāts, un reku jaunais  OPOC dzinējs, kura attīstībā un projektā EcoMotors itkā naudu iegūldījis esot pats bills geits tākā nopietna tehnologija

----------


## JDat

Epi! Tu tak nelidosi kosmosā. Piezemējies un labāk palīdzi tvdx uzbūvēt engine control unit (ECU). Būs svētīgāk un lietderīgāk ne kā pātbaudīt vai formulas darbojas...

----------


## Imis

epja izklāsts par to kas ir integrālis vispār galīgi ne pa tēmu. puis to dažiem arī vidusskolās māca, bet tas tā.
 un visi šitais jaunais dzinējs - virzulis pret virzuli. kur guvums? Ārprāts kā var ņemties un muldēt. Izglītībai tomēr ir nozīme redz kā... tomēr vajag. a to visi tādi

----------


## Epis

> šitais jaunais dzinējs - virzulis pret virzuli. kur guvums?


 guvums tur ka dzinējs iet ar 2x lielākiem apbriezieniem dēl tā ka ir 2z mazāks virzuļa gājiens + mazāks stress uz cilindru un daudz reiz mazāka karšana, kas noved pie daudzreiz vieglākas konstrukcijas un bīj arī maināma kompresijas pakāpe, bet galvenais ir svars + 2x lielāki apgriezieni kas arī nozīmē effektivitātes pieaugumu precīzus % skaties viņu lapā.
ar integrāīem te bīj tāds sakars ka šajās siltuma formulas viņi ir un es dēļ tā arī nevarēju iebraukt ka pareizi reķināt siltuma dzinēja dzineja effektivitāti, īstanībā tie integrāļi ir ļoti bieži sastopami kādā mehānikā un ka rekina kādus reālās dzīves scenārijus.

----------


## Imis

Par integrāļiem visu zinu, tici tu man.
  Par dzinēju - tas ka viens virzulis iet 2x mazak, nenozime ka kopējais ceļš nav 2xmazaks. Reali tikai virzuļa svaram ir ļoti būtiska ietekme, dēļ tā ko mehānikā par reakcijām sauc. jeb, ja patīk matemātika x''*a=F

----------


## Epis

es tā īsumā pateicu par tiem OPOC dzinēja bonussiem, bet dziļāk iedziļinoties tā sanāk ka pretējiem cilindriem detonējot slodze dalās uz 2 salīdzinot ar parasto  1 cillindr modeli un tas dod iespēju samazināt svaru visas mehānikas inerci un tādā garā kas noved pie lielāka ātruma,  tam 2x mazākam gājienam arī ir ilgmūžiba 2z lielāka jo ātrums ar kādu iet cilindri pie tādiem pašiem apgriezieniem kā vecajos motoros ir 2x mazāks, līdz ar to 2x lielāks mūž ilgums, bet ja darbina 2x ātrāk ta ir kā parastajiem motoriem ar to mūža ilgumu, tas 2x lielākais griežanā ātrums pat ja nesamazinātu cilindra, citu komponenšu massu varētu būt mierīgi 2x lielāks jo lilindri tad ietu ar tādu pašu ātrumu kā parastais motors, un ja paraistā motora limits F1 mašinām ir līdz pat 20 000 RPM (wiki skatījos) tad šāda tipa dzinējs uztjūnēts līdz limitiem kā F1 varētu pavilkt 40 000 RPM nu tas dotu 2x lielāku jaudu pret dzinēja masu.
Vispār apskatoties Wiki tad šādi pretēju cilindru dzinēji jau tika agrāk taisisīti, vienīgi tā laika dizaineri nebīj aizdomājušies līdz šadai konstrukcijai, kur ir 1 ass vecajiem bīj 3 asis cnetrā un pa malām kas tad arī pielika nopietnu svara daudzumu un finālā laikam bīj dārgi ražosanā un tas ekonomiskais labums zemāks + nav vairs jaudas/masas attiecība.

----------


## Epis

Ja kas ka es esu šo to uzrasējis protams līdzīgu OPOC dzinējam bet taipašā laikā pilnīgi savādāku, proti, man tur nav centra varpstas, un cilindriem galā ir lineārie elektro generātori, lai pa taisno generē elektrību, un es tā pafantazēju un lai būtu izdevīgi likt galā elektrogenerātorus tad tie ir jāsadala tā lai viens generātors generētu vairākiem cilindriem to strāvu, un ja noliek Oposite Piston cilindrus 4 gabalu pārus vienu otram blakus katrā pusē savieno  cilindru pagarinājumus ar zobratu tā kad viens iet ārā otrs tiek vilkts iekšā (mehānisks savienojums) + saķedē arī otrus divus vārdsakot ir 3 zobrati starp 4 cilindru pagarinājumiem + 2vi pa malām pretbalansam un tad spēki sadalās pa visiem cilindriem un ja uzkabina katram gaļā 1/4x jaudas mazāku elektro lineāro ģenerātoru tad 1 cilindram veicot darbu strāvu generēs visi 4 cilindru elektro generātori līdz ar to tiek efektīvi izmantoti lineārie elektro generātori, kas laikam būs smagākā komponente un katrā pusē savu lineāro generātou un 4 cilindru bloki varēs veikt pēc kartas visu darba procesu kā parstajās 4cilindr mašinas, un gāzes kompresijā tiks izmantota cita cilindra detonēšanas energija proti elektromotori savāks atlikušo + energiju, un vienā pusē var viegli ierīkot mainīgas kompresijas mehānismus, jet to kas vainu samazina vai palielina distanci starp cilindriem vienkārši pabīdot 3 zobratus +2 malējos tālāk vai tuvāk tiks arī pabīdīti cilindru gājieni, nu luk tāds ir mans pašizdomātais super Inovatīvais LEOP dzinejs (linear Electro Oposite Piston engine)
nu kā jums mana 21gs inovācijas ideja ? 
karoči bildi iesviedīšu vēlāk, jo man te kompims mātesplate sabeidzās tādēļ kamēr nav vietā jaunas es te bezdarbībā  fantazēju  ::

----------


## JDat

te nav tālu no perpetum mobile. To ka epis fantazē jau sen zināms.

----------


## Imis

es domaju ka tas ir posms kuram iet cauri visi... nee. epis nemirst!!!

----------


## Epis

Reku bilde kur detalizetaks izskats cilindram, vels garumzimes nav, tadel ko vairak uzrakstisu velak kad bus.
[attachment=0:33paidz2]Epja_Motors.gif[/attachment:33paidz2]

----------


## sharps

Epi. a kur tad CNC projekts?

----------


## Epis

> Epi. a kur tad CNC projekts?


 Pirmkārt jau viens pats neko dižu un komperciālu tādā grandiozā līmenī uztaisīt nevar, nu kautkādā līmeni var, bet ne lidz tādam komerciālam nopietnam industriālam devaisam, nesen papētiju USB 3 tur ir iznākuši intresanti čipi no TI kas ir normāli lodējamā TQFP pakā ar iekšējo cortex-m3 proci, un ir iekšā HID interfeisu un domāts bīj priekš USB to SATA convertier funkcijas bet tākā tur ir procis ta ir arī DIO kājas un funkcionalitāte, jāgaida ka TI izlaidīs kādu lētu USB stick stila kitu tam viņu jaunajam čipam, bet nu teorētiski jau pats varētu uzvilkt plati 4 līmeņi kas būtu ar to Ghz signālu impedence 90omi, bet nu tas būtu taisīt uz dullo jo man tač nav mērinstrumentu lai ko tādu nomērītu, tādēļ viss reālākais būtu nopirkt kādu ARM 250mhz SBC plati ar 2x HS USB un 10/100 eternet un ta kautko uzkodēt būtu reālāk nekā visu no 0 pašam taisīt, lodēt, jo kā jau es te iepriekējā topikā piekritu tam citam viedoklim ka lai kādu nopietnu devaisu uztaisītu vaig tomēr komandu proti viens taisa plati, otrs plates softu un 3 GUI kompja interfeisu, un ja es nopērku gatavu plati, pats uzrakstu softu un paņemu veselu GUI kā EMC2 linux softu ta tā būtu jau reālāka lieta, nevis kā agrāk domāju visu darīt pats, arī G-kod interpretātoru (to jakas uzdrukāju ieskaitot apļa interpolaīcju  :: , bet tas ir tikai pilins jūrā no tā cik daudz darba jāiegulda lai uzdrukātu ko līdzīgu normālai EMC2 progai, tākā tas tomēr nav pa spēkam vienam cilvēkam. 

Runājot par to SPace TOwer no kevlāra ko es te minēju ta kādu laiku domājot par to ideju sapratu ka ja raķetes trubā grib negatīvu gaisa,vai H2 spiedienu lai to raketi vieglāk palaist tad tiem sienu biezumiem būtu jābūt daudz, daudz biezākiem un vispār jāņem cits matreāls, joja truba tiek spiesta kopā tad tā ir compressija, un jāskatās uz citu matreālu izturības Max parametru un Kevlāram ir baigi švaki ar Compressijas izturību, tas sēj apmēram izturēt 360-400 Mpa slodzi, kas ir gandrīz vai 10X mazāk nekā pretējā stiepšanas iztugība 3.6 Gpa, un palasot arī dažādus forumus, kur būvē laivas, arī vēja propellerus un citas konstrukcijas kur ir kompressijas spēki tad tur izmanto Stiklškiedru jo tā itkā baigi labi Kompresiju panes, un ir apmēram 2x izturīgāka compresījā nekā kevlārs, un tas liek domāt ka iekšējai raķetes trubai vaidzētu būt kompozītam kur pamats būtu stiklšķiedra un triecien izturībai no iekšpuses varētu kādu kevlāra kārtu, jo ka rakete ies ta būs lielas energijas jāabsorbē un tie būs izplešanās spēki nevis saspiešanās, kas ir OK priekš kevlāra, bet stiklškiedra būtu par švaku, un tā sviestmaize varētu būt 1x kevlārs un 9x stiklšķiedras kārtas kopā 10 slāņi nēsu vēl reķinājis kas tur kopā sanāktu, bet tēma ļoti intresanta.

----------


## a_masiks

*Epis*, cik saprotu -  epopeja ar prastu CNC virpu (kurai pēc ieceres vajadzēja pašai sarakt dzelzs rūdu, izkausēt..... utt - visu tehnoloģisko ciklu no rūdas līdz nepārspētai triāla riteņa rumbai...), 3-4 gadu garumā ir beidzot beigusies dabiskā nāvē? 
Riteņa rumbas, (kā rādās) tomēr lētāk ir pasūtīt, nevis izgatavot pašam, neko no tā nemākot?

Man tāds jautājums -  ja neesi* līdz galam* sajājis to "prasto" cnc virpu, kas tev bija - varbūt esi gatavs to beidzot pārdot par kādiem 50-100Ls? 
Nekāds dižais profits tas nav no mega projekta, taču tomēr..... latiņi ir un paliek latiņi - reāls piķītis... vismaz kaut kas...

----------


## Epis

> Epis, cik saprotu - epopeja ar prastu CNC virpu (kurai pēc ieceres vajadzēja pašai sarakt dzelzs rūdu, izkausēt..... utt - visu tehnoloģisko ciklu no rūdas līdz nepārspētai triāla riteņa rumbai...), 3-4 gadu garumā ir beidzot beigusies dabiskā nāvē?


 Tā sakarību ķēde kas? kāpēc? kad? ir samērā gara, un tākā pēdējā gadā visu ko vaig uzražo cehs ta tā pamat problēma kas vispār bīj pašā sakumā ka nav kas ražo pat protatipu un nemaz nerunājot kādu nelielu produktu sēriju ir atrsinitāta, un pie kautkādas tālākas iekārtu konstruēšanas varētu kerties klāt tad kad biznes būs pietiekami izaudzis, apjomi 10x vai pat 100x palielinājušies tad varētu štukot par savu cehu  :: , un līdz ar to varētu teikt ka tie pēdējie 3-4 gadi būs beigušies nevis ar kādu nāvi, bet pāries citā Fāzē, jo kāda jēga tad no CNC iekārtām ja nav preces ko ražot, un ar ko var pelnīt, līdz ar to pirmā vietā biznes, un pēctam ka ir kam pārdot, un ko ražot var domāt reāli par ražošanas iekārtām. tākā zināšanas iegūtās dzīvē noteikti ka noderēs.



> Man tāds jautājums - ja neesi līdz galam sajājis to "prasto" cnc virpu, kas tev bija - varbūt esi gatavs to beidzot pārdot par kādiem 50-100Ls?
> Nekāds dižais profits tas nav no mega projekta, taču tomēr..... latiņi ir un paliek latiņi - reāls piķītis... vismaz kaut kas...


 bleķis ir bleķis tam derīguma termiņš nebeidzās  ::  ganjau ka vēl vaidzēs

----------


## bbarda

Iemācīsi arī mani tādus sacerējumus rakstīt???Nu nemāku tā rakstīt!!!Nākamā fāze būs laikam sākt rakstīt romānus!!Ja sanāks laiks tad rīt iesviedīšu bildi,kamēr muti dzesē man tapa darba zirdziņš,nav īpaši skaists bet duka samērā liela.

----------


## bbarda

Šitajā sūdā laikam bildes nav iespējams ielikt.To nabaga bildīti saspiedu līdz 109kb un tāpat nevar.

----------


## JDat

cik zinu tad max 100 kb bildei. saspied uz 99 kb  ::

----------


## abergs

> Šitajā sūdā laikam bildes nav iespējams ielikt.


 *.gif* formatu noteikti ņem pretī...

----------


## Vikings

Ieliec kaut iekš bildez.lv un ielinko te.

----------


## Epis

varbūt ir kādi komentāri par to manu OPOC elektro dzinēja sīko uzmetumu ? vismaz konstruktīvo ideju ? 

Vakar lasot ikdienas rutīnas jaunumus un  izleca intresants raķeš dzinēja koncepts ( vortex cooled chamber wall (VCCW) rocket
engine), var pat teikt fenomināls pēc darbības principiem šeit bilde
[attachment=1:29i0k2xa]VCCW1.gif[/attachment:29i0k2xa]

un ideja vienkārši fantastiska, proti lejā laiž šķidro skābekli un tas tur ieiet degsanas trubā zem lenķa un kā centrifūgā rotē ap savu asi un ka tiek līdz augšai samaisās ar degvielu un no tiem spiedieniem pats no sevis arī detonē un fenomināli ir tas ka centrā tempertūra pie 3000C bet bleķa sienas tempertūra 60C un nākošā bilde šo principu ilistrē dzīvē, kur ārējā siena ir no Plastmasas (Plexiglas)   ::  
[attachment=0:29i0k2xa]VCCW3gif.gif[/attachment:29i0k2xa]

un tas ir fantastiski ka šāds plastmasas degšanas kambara dzinējs vispār strādā un darbojās, un ka tur nekas nesakūst, un kā lasiju tad šāda tipa dzinēju to izgudrotāji, ražotāji jau testē diez ko ilgi un viņiem ir 100 lbs trust modeļi un nākošais priekš nasas taisīs 100 000lbs dzinējus priekš reālas LEO raķetes, karoči kāds tam viss sakars un kādēļ es te rakstu par to vienkārši es tagat pārdomāju par to savu SPace Tower launch ideju, un tur galvenā doma bīj ka raķeš tehnologijā nekādas būtiskas inovācijas jau nav kādus 30-40 gadus un ka nebūs nekā vēl kādus 100 gadus, bet šīs VCCW dzinējs mani parsteidza,tas ir kautkas fantastisks !  geniāli elegants risinājums.

Skaidrs ka neviens te Lativjā neko tādu nebūvēs, bet padiskutēt, par idejām kā tādām jau var un vaig, kā nekā intresanti origināli koncepti.

----------


## JDat

Kas ir EPI? Būvēsi rakešdzinēju? Lai uzbūvētu raķešdzinēju vajag CNC darbagaldu. Tā ka sāc vien ar CNC pabeigšanu...

Lai būtu interesantāk uztaisi uz FPGA arī šo:
http://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch4-7.html
http://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch4-8.html

----------


## Epis

> Kas ir EPI? Būvēsi rakešdzinēju?


 kādeļ vienkārši nevar pafantazēt par to kā būtu ja būtu, dažādām progresīvām tehnologijām kā nekā forums ir neformāla diskusiju vide kur padalīties ar idejām, domām, bet te uzreiz kautkā visiem gribās lai tas materializētos kādos konkrētos darbos.

labi pateikšu savu ideju saistībā ar to raķeš dzinēja  "Jauno stilu", vārdsakot šis VCCW dzinēja tornādo princips ir jāsavieno ar VASIMR dzinēja pirmo RF antēnu ar ko uzkarsē plazmu + katrā pusē Suparvadītāj magnētu pāris, un tā RF antena varētu atrasties tajā degšanas kambarī 1/3 garumā mērot no izejas orjentācijā uz izeju un tās antenas bleķi jeb diametrs būtu tik liels kur saskarās LOX gāzes tornādo virpulis ar sasdegušo  gāzi kas iet ārā, un atrodoties šajā punktā netālu no izejas no vienas puses Lox dzesēs to antenu no otras puses būs baigais karstums, un antenas uzdevums protams ir uzkarsēt to degošo gāzi līdz kādai plazmas stadijai 0.5-3 Elektron voltam (pēc wiki 1ev = 11.6K kelvini) un ja izejas gāzes būtu kādi 3000C tad ja izdotos uzkarsēt vēl klāt 5-10x ta būtu 1.29-2.58 eV plazma īsti nezinu vai tādu švaku plazmu var tie magnēti paņemt zem kontrolles kā tam VASIMR dzinējam tur laikam tās tempertūras ir 15ev, ganjau ka kautko var izdarīt ar tādām tempertūrām magnēti, un lielais jautājums kurņ ņemt energiju, un viens variants pieņemsim ar helekopteri novilkt trosi kādus pāris Km garumā, un tad laist raketi pataisno un ka beidzās tad tad pāriet uz kādu lāzer energiju, kodol degvielu, saules paneļiem, vai arī celties gaisā kā lidmašina ar virszemes lāzer palīdzību, vārdsakot varianti ir, 
Ir jau tā ka ja cilvēce neizdomās nekādus progresīvākus rakeš dzinējus tad cilvēkiem misijas uz marsu un katkādas marsa bāzes nemūžam nepiedzīvot, kur nu vēl runājot par aizbraukšanu uz kādu citu saules sistēmu. !!

----------


## JDat

Nu ja, nu ja. Tev jau labāk zināt par NASA. Bezz tevis viņi nu ne kādīgi uz Marsu neaizlidos.  :: 

Kā paliek ar FPGA un NASA komūterim. Tu noteikti vari labāk un lētāk par viņiem uzbūvēt dzinēja vadību.   ::

----------


## ddff

> kādeļ vienkārši nevar pafantazēt par to kā būtu ja būtu, dažādām progresīvām tehnologijām kā nekā forums ir neformāla diskusiju vide kur padalīties ar idejām, domām, bet te uzreiz kautkā visiem gribās lai tas materializētos kādos konkrētos darbos.
> 
> Ir jau tā ka ja cilvēce neizdomās nekādus progresīvākus rakeš dzinējus tad cilvēkiem misijas uz marsu un katkādas marsa bāzes nemūžam nepiedzīvot, kur nu vēl runājot par aizbraukšanu uz kādu citu saules sistēmu. !!


 Tev vajag satuseet ar to sirmo japaani no Discovery, kas apkopo visu info par jaunajaam un progresiivajaam lietaam, lai paveiktu to, kas pashlaik nav iespeejams. Peedeejais variants bija celjojums caur melno caurumu, kam vajadziigs speciaals kosmosa kugis ar vairogu no antivielas. Lieki piebilst, ka liidz prototipam kaa liidz Andromedas miglaajam.

ddff

----------


## JDat

ddff, nu tu laid!
Salīdzināt EPI ar kaut kādu tur Michio Kaku. Tas japāns tak i tuvu nestāv EPIM.   ::  

Ja jau par fantazēšanu, tad tam ir domāta blogosfēra un twitter vai tml figņas.

EPI, a tev gadījumā nav twitters. Gribētu tev pasekot.  ::

----------


## Vikings

JDat, tu ko. Twitteris ir kodolīgiem izteikumiem. Tur bez bloga nekā. Tu takš negribētu to visu lasīt sadalītu pa teikumiem.  ::

----------


## JDat

Oi jo. Esmu auns. Twiterri tak max 140 simboli. Pat man nepietiek. Kur nu vēl EPJA paladziņiem.  ::

----------


## bbarda

Paldies par padomiem kā ielikt bildi.Tiešām lielāku par 100 nevar,zem var.Bilde ir iepriekšējā lapā.

----------


## Epis

Tie blogi vismaz tādi prastie nekam neder jo Google bots viņus nemeklē, tāpat kā draugiem.lv tur google arī neko nemeklē, un twiteri meklē, bet facebook man liekās ka ar nemeklē, vismaz es ka kautko meklēju parasti var atrast info vainu dažādos forumos, mājaslapās, bet ne blogos, personīgajos saziņu portālos, tādēl nav jēga taisīt blogu, kuru neviens no malas nevar atrast, forums tādā ziņā ir laba kvalitātīva vide kur var atrast.
nu jā kāds grib sekot līdz manām citām aktivitātēm kā piemēram politiskos uzskatus ta ejat draugiem.lv politologu DB grupa http://www.draugiem.lv/group/252/ vispār tur bīj daudz strīdu par Zaļās energijas vaidzību vai nevaidzību, es uzskautka  tā biomasa koku svilināšana nekam neder un nav ekonomiski izdevīga, tā vietā Dabas gāze ir labākais kas pašlaik ir, bet ja kāds grib dedzināt koku ziemas apkurei nav iebildumu, bet nekādus biogāzu 2-3x elektrības tarifus nevaidzētu valstīj atbalstīt un tas pats ar vēja parku 2x tarifiem, jābūt brīvai konkureicei proti ja var kāds Lv uzcelt pāris 10MW vēja parku pa savu naudu lai ceļ un tirgo elektrību Latvenergo tiklam par konkurētspējīgu terifu, + valstīj Jālobē, jāsubsidē zaļo energiju tehnologiju vietējo firmu ražošana tādā veidā ka piemēram vietējie pircēji uzstādot tās iekārtas saņemtu kādu % no valsts atpakaļ, apmērma kā vācijā asv ir akcijas pērc kādu vietējo ražotāja mašinau (asv tā ir ar elektromašinām un saņem tur tukstošus $$ no valsts atpakaļ, vacijā bīj noded veco mašinu un saņem jaunu ar atlaidi, un latvijā šādi varētu atablstīt kādu vietējo zaļās energijas cehu, vai ja tādu nav ta tādi rastos kā senes ja būtu šads atbalsts, bet kamēr mēs neko no tā paši nerežojam tikmēr valstīj un ekonomikai tas ir nezidevīgi un var pat teikt ekonomiku gremdējoši, tākā tā lieta ir sarežģita, bet vispār nesen atkal parādijās presē rakts par Latvijas kudru, un krievu laikos tač to svilināja uz nebēdu TECos un vaidētu tās vecās tradicijas atjaunot, jo latvijas nafta, nav ne Rapsis, biogāze, bet gan Kudra, tās pēc tiem kas šo lietu ir pētijuši pietiktu 400+ gadiem  tākā esu par lētu elektrību, ta mana politika būtu pie katra lielākā kūdras purva kārtīgu 100MW TEC pofig eiropas Co2 izmešu normas un visādus eiropas aizliegumus, jo cik saprotu eiropa tur šito lietu neatļauj, jo kudra nav ne fosilā ne īsti atjaunojamā energija, bet pa vidu. bet favorīts protams Torija ātom stacija (tādas experimentālas jau ir būvētas vēsturē, bet dēļ augstā kara visi panesās uz urānu, tagat ķinieši būvēs experimentālu torij reaktoru un pārējās lielvaras arī kaļ plānus, es prognozēju ka ap 2020 gadu šos reaktorus cels visi bez garas domāšanas, un visa tā Zaļā energija aizies pa burbuli, jo torija energija būs daudz reiz letāka un arī protams Zaļāka. 
man personīgi tracina tas Politiķu īpaši ZZS un Vienotības tupi blefi par Zaļo energiju un īpaši biogāzes stacijām un grib lai latvietis maksātu 2x elektrības tarifu un uz tīrumiem pārtikas vietā audzētu degvielu, 
Nobeigumā varu teikt ka man ir duadz ideju ko kā valstī vaidzētu mainīt, bet realizēt tās nav iespējams jo mums te latvijā tautas skatoties no cilvēku uzvedības un politikā iesaitīšanās viedokļa nav, bet gan ir pulis latviski, krieviski runājošo, kas seko bervedim, un barvedis ir masu mediju, un kādi populārie cilvēki kam ta visi seko, fakti, argumenti nevienus neintresē, lai Lv tiktu līdz tautas līmenim katram vaidzētu sākt domāt ar savu galvu, un prasīt tiesības lempt par tautai svarīgiem jautājumiem, tā ir tiešā demokrātija, kā šveicē, un salīdzinām šveici ar jebkuru citu valsti, tur ir mazākā korupcija (tikai 8%) cilvēkiem draudzīgākie nodokļi, kurus visi maksā ar prieku, jo paši (tauta) tos nosaka, ir bījuši precidenti kādos rajonos ka nolemj vispār nemaksāt, kadēl Lv nevarētu pārmaiņas pēc uz kādiem pāris menešiem nolemt nemaksāt neko valstīj ? tīri experimenta pēc lai reedzētu kā ir ja nav jāmaksā, varbūt tad cilvēki sapratīs kādēļ valstī nodokļi ir jāmksā, nevis jāiet ēnu ekonomikā, un tad kad nolems maksāt maksās jau vairāk nekā pirmstam, un iespējams enu ekonomikas īpatsvars saruks, tiešajā demokrātijā strādā pašbalansējoši processi kā PID algoritms kur motors ir valsts aparāts, bet enkoders ir dažādas NVO organizācijas arodbiedrības, profesionāli aktīvisti un MCU, jeb smadzenes kas pieņem lēmumu ir Tauta, kas tad pasaka vai motors ir sasniedzis mērķi vai nav, un ko tam darīt ja nav, vai ir pārcenties, pašreiz MCU un enkoder funkciju pilda pate valts, līdz ar to tauta ir ārupus Loka, un pēc algoritma analogijas valsts aparāts rupējās pats par sevi 1.vietā un par tautu atcerās tikai tad kad pienāk pirmsvēlēšanu laiks, 
Kā jums mana Tautas-valsts sistēmas analogoija ? 
man savā draugiem.lv dienasgrāmatā ir raksts (pedejais) ko vaidzētu darīt lai neatkarīgi no politieķiem sāktu Tiešās demokrātijas kustību, un konkrēti jāgroza satversme un vispirms jāgroza 79. pants pēctam 78. un tad durvis ir vaļā un var pēc vajadzības un tautas gribas grozīt tālāk ko grib un kā grib pēc vajdzības, Ideja ir tāda ka satversmei ir jābut  dokumentam ko cilvēki pielāgo pēc vaidzības, nevis kas stāv kā akmenī iekalts 100+ gaudus, kur izmaiņas veic tikai korumpētie deputāti, jeb koalīcija.

----------


## Vikings

Nu nu, nestāsti muļķības. Pats esmu uz Wordpress lapu taisījis un tur vēl pie instalācijas tiek pajautāts vai atļaut Google un citiem botiem meklēt informāciju blogā. Pēc tam pārbaudīju - tik tiešām meklē.

----------


## a_masiks

/masiks mazliet piesardzīgi jautā/

*Epis*,  vai ar to mums būtu jasaprot, ka esi metis mieru CnC būvei, mūžīgā termodzinēja uz supermateriāliem (ar lietderību virs 150%) izstrādei, un tagad esi atvēzējies uz torija atmoreaktoru? Jeb praktiskajai darbībai esi nolēmis atmest ar roku un tagad  jūties gatavs nodarboties ar politiku? Nu, tur - Satversmi pāveidot par tvīteri vai blogu, un citas revolucionāras idejas īstenot dzīvē, laimīgās nākotnes vārdā... nu un tādā  garā...?

----------


## JDat

Kā paliek ar EPJa FPGA kitiem? Varbūt ir iespējams kaut ko iegādāties, jo EPIm vairs īpaši nevajag sakarā ar CNC būves pārtraukšanu...

----------


## Epis

Runājot par pašu Siltum topiku, jeb elektrību generēšanas tehnologijām, ta reku vēlviens jaunums kur tiek izmantoi VOrtex gāzu rotācij principi, un tā ir gāzes turbina, kas itkā ēdīs 25% mazāk degvielu un būs vieglāka nekā esošās, + lētāka un tas nozīmē sava veida revolūciju aviācijā, un arī energo generācijā, ieskaitot hibrīd auto, jo ja šitā turbīna darbojoties kā elektro generātors pēc svara/masas / efektivitātes/cenas attiecības pārsit to OPOC dzinēju ta nākotnē mašinās papildus bateriju pakai būs arī pārīts minī "orbiting combustion nozzle (OCN)" turbīnu. pieminēšu ka dārgā gala sporta mašina ar 2 gāzes turbinām kas generē elektrību  + akumulātorim jau ir uztaisīta, ražotāju aizmirsu, un kas zin varbūt ka pēc 5-10 gaidem būs mašinas ar OCN gāzes tubīnām + baterijām.

vsipār runājot par Invoācijām, ta latvijā izgudrot kautko tādu baigi lielu un grandiozu nav ekonomiskās jēgas, vismaz ne valsts līmenī no tā valsts bagātāka nepaliks, jo šiet tač nav rupnīcu kas tos izgudrojumus pēc tam varētu uzrežot un konkurēt pasaules līmenī, un lai situāciju mainītu, ir jāņem piemērs no Ķinas, un te labs raksts kā ķina konkurē ar ASV saules paneļu tirgū, un kā viņi ar vecajām silikon paneļ tehnologijām pat izkonkurē jaunās plāno filmu lokanās saules baterijas, ar valsts atbalstu, finansējumu un tt.. un šādi jauno tehnologiju firmas nespēdamas konkurēt ar ķīnu aiziet ražot savus jaunos paneļus uz ķīnu, un ķina sasūc beigās visas jaunās tehnologijas un to ražošanu, 
Silicon Valley solar firms face tough competition from China http://www.siliconvalley.com/ci_16339039?nclick_check=1
Līdz ar to paši saprotiet šadus visādus dzinējus, top tehnologijas no vienas puses nav jēga izgudrot ja nav valstī attiecīgās industrijas kas no tā izgudrojuma spēs nopelnīt naudu, līdz ar to pirms kautko izgudrot, vai domāt par izgudrošanu ir jaatīsta ražošanas industrīja, un tad kad ir spēcigas rupnīcas, tad var uz to rupnīcu tehnologiskajām iespējam domāt pa tiem izgudrojumiem, un pielāgot tos reālai ražošanai attiecigai rupnīcai, jo cik tad maksā izgudrojums ? vairāk par pārdesmit tukstošiem par kādu super ideju neviens jau nedos, kā tas bīj ar tiem kimikiem farmaceptiem, kas tur kautkādas zales universitātē izstrādāja un pārdeva arzemniekiem par smiekla naudu salīdzinot ar to naudu ko nopelnīja tā rupnica tur bīj miljardi Ls, līdz ar to skatoties no tautsaimniecibas puses izgudrošana ir kā buvniecība kurai ir zema pievienotā vertība, un kur palielnoties pieprasijumam aug cenas (jeb izgudrotāju algas) turpretī saržoto izgudrojumu apjoms īpaši nepieaug, jeb izgudrojuma vertība nepieaug proporcionāli izgudrojumā ieguldītajai nauda, drīzāk lai palielinātu izgudojuma tempus,kvalitāti ieguldītās naudas apjoms dudzkaršojās X reizes, un tas skatoties uz tautsaimniecību atstāj negatīvu iespaidu, turpretī ražošana kāpjot apjomam samazina produkta pašizmaksu un palielina peļņu + izmaksas uz 1 produkta vienību krītās, jo vairāk ražo jo bagātāks kļusti, un tas ceļ visu ekonomiku, lidz ar to ar izgudrošanu var nodarboties tikai tad kad ir ražošana, kas to spēj finansēt, tā ir Olas- vistas analogija, un mūsu valsts politika, jeb politiķi bieži vien runā ka ir jāizudro, jākāpina cilvēku gudrība, latvijai vaig inovācijas, un tas tiek likts daudz augstākā prioritātē nekā ražošanas attīstība rūpnīcu celšna, to kautkā atstāj aizkulisēs, tādēļ mēs esam paradoksu zeme, kur zinātnieki itkā ir ļoti gudri, un izgudrot spējīgi, jo valsts tos finansē, bet ekonomikā viņi nekādu pienesumu nedod, jo rupnīcu tad nav ?, turpretī ja nogrieztu zinātnei finanses un pārdalītu naudu no citiem neproduktīviem sektoriem uz ražošanas attīstību, nodokļu samazināšanu exportējošām rupnīcām, un visādu cituādu bonusu došanu tieši ražošanai, tad ar laiku rastos dabisks zina'tnieku pieprasijums no šim rupnicām un industrījas, tagat ir pretēji valsts rada piedāvājumu, bet nav nekāda iekšeja piepreasijuma, izņemot tur kur tie zinātnieki ir sasaistīti ar kādu rupnīcu un rada inovācijas tieši priekš kādas konkrētas rupnīcas. 




> Epis, vai ar to mums būtu jasaprot, ka esi metis mieru CnC būvei, mūžīgā termodzinēja uz supermateriāliem (ar lietderību virs 150%) izstrādei, un tagad esi atvēzējies uz torija atmoreaktoru? Jeb praktiskajai darbībai esi nolēmis atmest ar roku un tagad jūties gatavs nodarboties ar politiku? Nu, tur - Satversmi pāveidot par tvīteri vai blogu, un citas revolucionāras idejas īstenot dzīvē, laimīgās nākotnes vārdā... nu un tādā garā...?


 ar cnc ir tā ka iesaistoties ražošanas biznesā, krājoties pieredzei redzi ka pasūtot preci citiem ne vienmēr dabūn atpakaļ tieši tādā kvalitātē kādā bīji pasūtijis, tādēļ būs kautkas nākotnē jādomā, bet kā būs ar tām CNC būves lietām nākotnē es nezinu, nēsu orākuls, bet iespējams ka kautkas būs jātaisa, bet ja taisīs, vai pirks gatavu tad tas būs reāls ražošanas aparāts, serijveida ražošani, nev kautkāds hoby 1-2 protatipu minī cnc aparāts.



> Kā paliek ar EPJa FPGA kitiem? Varbūt ir iespējams kaut ko iegādāties, jo EPIm vairs īpaši nevajag sakarā ar CNC būves pārtraukšanu...


 Pieredze rāda iegūstās zināšanas dažādi rakstītie kodi, arī elektronika atrod dzivē pielietojumu, un pēdējais ko izmantoju no vecās pieredzes ir USB com porta C# kods kur šoreiz man jānolasa Svitru koda skaneris, un ātri jāuzdrukā noliktavas vešanas stilla programma, kas integrēta ar onlain shopa datubāzi, tādi biroja risinājumi lai atvieglotu darbu un ieviestu kārtību, uzskiti.

Par politiku es tā nopietnāk sāku domāt pāris menešus pirms vēlešanām, gribējās pašam izpētīt un papētīt ko tās partijas sola, un kurām ir reālākās ekonomiskās idejas, un ko tur slēpt viss vairāk un pareizāk par ražošanu, naudas pelnīšanu runāja PLL politiķi, no pārējo mutēm es vispār neko sakarīgu tā arī nedzirdēju, izņemot nodrāztās frāzes - brīvai tirgus, attistīsiem ražošanu, godīga konkurence, utt, un tas ir viss totāls fufelis, jo nav nekāda brīvā tirgus un godīgās konkurences pasaules līmenī, kautvai minam to pašu ķīnas un ASV cīņu, tur nekādas godīgas knkurences nav, tāpat arī Airbaltic, un rīgas lidostas panākumi ir negodīgas konkurences rezultāts balstījas valstu starpā, un kurš beigās ir vinnētājs ? mēs jo negodīgi izkonkurējām, un kurš lika pamatus šai starpvalstu cīņai ? šleser un viņam ir ķēriens un sajēga globālā biznesā un tiem sleptajiem negodigajiem spēles noteikumiem, un dzīvē ir tā ka tie kas godīgi pasaules biznesā konkurē tie vissi ir zaudētāji, savkārt ieguvēj valstis ir tās kas piekopj dubult morāles politiku konkurencē, saka vienu bet dara ko citu, žēl ka latvieši šito nesaprot un gatavi nobeigt vistu kas deļ zelta olas, godīguma vārdā !
kas valstīj svarīgāks: starptautiskais godīguma prestižš vai idzīvotāju labklājība, bet zems prestižs dēļ dubult morāles spēlēm starptautiskā limenī !

----------


## Vikings

> latvieši šito nesaprot un gatavi nobeigt vistu kas deļ zelta olas, godīguma vārdā !


 Vot ar šo gan tu sevi nokāvi vismaz manās acīs līdz galam.

----------


## Epis

> Vot ar šo gan tu sevi nokāvi vismaz manās acīs līdz galam.


 Es parasti ja man kautkas nepatīk saku tikai tad ja man ir kautkādi savi argumenti, idjea, domas ar kurām pamatoju savu viedokli un kādēļ nepatīk, bet šitas "Jā : NĒ""Patīk, nepatīk" stills nekam neder. šī nav nekāda sociologiskā aptauja kur ir jāizvēlās starp Jā un nē  ::

----------


## JDat

Ibio. Šī arī nav politiska diskusija. Pat ne fizikas mazdārziņš.   ::

----------


## Epis

nu es pēdējos postos parādīju dažādus intresantus konceptus saistītus ar opika būtību, par kuriem pats uzināju pēdejā pus gada, gada laikā, un pārdomas par tām tehnologijām, un savas zinātniskās fantastikas idejas.



> Ibio. Šī arī nav politiska diskusija. Pat ne fizikas mazdārziņš.


 apsties politikas definīciju: 
Politics (from Greek πολιτικος, [politikós]: «citizen», «civilian»), is a process by which groups of people make collective decisions
tātad kolektīvs, grupa un kautkādas kopējas domas, lēmumi jau ir politika, un ko tad cilvēki forumā dara? dalār ar domām lemumiem, un tā visa ir politika, tikai tā ir lokāla intrerešu loka politika, lielākā mērā šī foruma auditorijai ir saistoša arī izglītības politika + ekonomiskā tieši šīs nozares par kurām te runā.

un šajā topikā es te mēgināju izgudrot sterlin tipa dzinēju un kārtējo reizi nekas nesanāk, bet ne jau par to stāsts, ja piemēram sanāktu ko tad? reālitāte ir tāda ka neko, iespēja Lv ar to kautko nopelnīt būtu tuvu 0, vienīgais ko lv var izdarīt ir kautko nopatentēt, un ja izdodās par kapeikām notirgot kādam ārzemniekam, un šīs iespējas izgudrotājam kautko nopelnīt, un arī valsts ekonomikai gūt no tā kadu labumu ir tieši saistīts ar to kas stūrē valsti ! un kādi ir spēles noteikumi.
un tādēļ ir jāsāk diskutēt arī šeit par to ko tad vaig valstī mainīt lai visādi elektroniķi, tehnologi un citi kas kautko spēj izgudrot uztaisīt varētu kārtīgi nopelnīt, nevis eksistēt vai emigrēt uz ārzemēm, un protams nevis tikai paši ko nopelnīt bet arī lai tas nestu lielāku labumu apkārt dzīvojošiem cilvēkiem.

----------


## Epis

Pēdējā Rākeš tehnologij ideja ir kombinētais  VCCW & ARCjet dzinējs proti VCCW  ar kādu LOX+kerosinu var dot kādus 350s ISP un arcjet pēc http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcjet_rocket 
un tie arcjet dzinēji strādā ļoti vienkārši apmērm tāpat kā metināmie apratāti ir tur savi elektrodi caur kuriem laiž augstspriegumu veidojot zibeni, un plazmu, un galvenās problēmas ir paša dzinej kambara dzesēšana, un ja to dzesēšanas problēmu atrisina VCCW tornādo princips tad šādi var ar tām elektriskajām arkām karsēt gāzes bez nekādām lielām problēmām, vismaz es tā domāju ka VCCW dzinejam kas būtu taisīts no kā termo izturīgāka nekā plexiglass un arī stiprāka iespējam ka stikl šķidras kompozīts vai, varbūt kāds no metāliem vai keramikas varētu derēt. 
tajā ARCjet wiki linkā minētajos testos varēja izspiest 16km/s H2 gāzu ātrumu, kas uz fikso uzmetot ciparus ( isp= V/g) būtu 1600s ISP un savienojot abus kopā, jeb termālai gāzu degšanas energijai pievienojot klāt elektrisko arkas energiju sanāktu kombinētais isp kādi 1800-1900s  ISP kas būtu 5.6x vairāk nekā parastai VCCW raketei, līdz ar to ja piemēram paņem 20T raketi kā falcon1 un rekina paātirnājmu 50m/s tad nepieciešmā energija ir 10Mw un ja 1/5.4 ir prastā raketes (kimiskā energija) tad elektriskā būs 4.4/5.4 jeb 8.14MW elektrību vaidzēs. 

vārdsakot ideja ļoti vienkārša kas apvieno 2 progresīvākās tehnologijas 1 dzinejā un arī apvieno 2 energijas avotus 1 dzinējā (ķimisko un elektrisko energiju) un finālā dabūnam vēl nebījušas effektivitātes dzinēju ar kuru patiešām varētu pa lēto nokļūt LEO orbitā un arī kādu dienu uz marsu aizlidot, vai menesi.
ja kas + sēit tāds ka atkarībā no tā space torņa idejas, šos dzinējus miniatūrās formās var uzbūvēt kautvai garažā, proti elektrisko arku var ģenerēt ar metināmo aparātu (vairākus sakombinēt lai jaudas vairāk)  + augstsprieguma transformātoru un raketi tāda neliela izmēra jeb diametra kādi 4-5cm var jau kautkur uzvirpot, uzfrēzēt un visādus vadus, spiediena balonus utt, var jau nopirkt, elektroniku var pusgatavu arī nopirkt un vadus savienot. nekāds lētais prieks tas toč nebūtu bet miljoni tur arī nav vaidzīgi.

naudas un laika man pagaidām nekam tādam nav, ja kādam ir un nav ko darīt tad šī varētu būt laba ideja vismaz tā ir pēdējā kas man ienāca prātā, un ir toč labāka nekā iepriekšējās un īstanībā arī nav nekādas unikālās no 0 izgudrotās vienkārši 2 tehnologiju kombo, ko acīm redzot neviens nav mēginājis ! vai aizdomājies līdz tādai kombinā, bet ātri vai vēlu aizdomāsies, jo pilnīgi reāli ka tagat kādi 10-100 ķīnieši no (1miljarda) ir aizdomājušies   ::  tāka'te jautājums jau ir kurš pirmais realizēs

----------


## JDat

Epi! Esi kaut ko lasījis par lidojuma dinamiku? Zini kas tas ir un kāpēc tas vajadzīgs?

----------


## Epis

> Epi! Esi kaut ko lasījis par lidojuma dinamiku? Zini kas tas ir un kāpēc tas vajadzīgs?


 ko konkrēti tu domā ar vardiem lidojumu dinamika? raketes trajektoriju, vai lidmašinas trajektoriju ? kautkādus parametrus ?
iespējams ka esu lasījis, jo lasu es vispār ļoti ļoti daudz par visādām tehnologiskām tēmām.
nu par lidojumu trajektorijām, kā tas varētu process notikt un no kurienes tad rakete ņemtu nepieciešamo elektrisko jaudu un kā dabūtu iemetu www.starspace.lv forumā tur ir detalizētāka tā ideja, drīzāk sakot fantāzija, un tur vispār ir visa mana aktivitāte par šo rakeš tehnolologij tematu. 

būs laikam jāpameklē internetā tie standart rakeš vienādojumu priekš LEO orbītas, lai uzinātu cik tad lielu kravu var nogādāt motors ar 1800-1900s ISP pašlaik krava raketem ir ap 1-1.5% vecajām un piemēram Falcon1 man sanāca 2.8% (dalam kravas svaru ar raketes svaru). 
atradu intresantu .pdf dokumentu "100lbs to LEO small payload launch options "
http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?Lo ... =ADA379055 
tur tas aprēķinu formulas ir tīri sarežgītas, ka nebūs ko darīt būs jauzdrukā kāds koda gabals, jo ar roku šitos vienādojumus rekināt ir neiespējamā misija (tur ir arī integrāļi un citi matemātikas meža zvēri  ::  )

----------


## JDat

kas notiek ar raķeti un dzinēju reāla lidojuma laikā? tur tak kaudze ar dinamiskiem procesiem. rezonanses, vibrācijas uc pārsteigumi. to arī ielec aprēķinos. It is rocket science! Labāk izrēķini cik daudz siltuma izdalās kas tējkannā ūdens atdziest līdz istabas temperatūrai. un cik no tā tu vari pārvēst elektrībā.

----------


## bbarda

> Epi! Esi kaut ko lasījis par lidojuma dinamiku? Zini kas tas ir un kāpēc tas vajadzīgs?


 JDat no kura stāva taisies Epi mest lejā???

----------


## Epis

Atradu īstās formulas ar kurām rēķina to kustības effektivitāti  jeb Rocket propulsive efficiency

un pec tā sanāk ka lai ar tādu elektrisko raketi paceltu to 20ton kuģi ar 5G un 18km izejošo gāzu ātrumu vaidzētu 9GW elektrības   ::   un salīdzinot to energijas daudzumu ar parastu mehāniskā stila pacelšanu ar kādu trosi pēc parastās formulas F=m*a būtu vaidzīgi tikai 10MW un finālā iegūstam ka ar raketei vaidzēs 900X vairāk energijas nekā ceļot ar liftu, un ar propelleriem vaidzētu uz pusi vairāk energijas nekā ar liftu, un ar parastām turboprop turbīnām vēl vairāk, līdz ar to secinājums ka raketes principā nekam neder startējot no zemes, un nevelti jaunās rakeš/lidmašinu LEO kombinācijas visas ir ar atmosferiskajiem turbo dzinējiem, vai kombinācijām.
mana pēdēja ideja ir tāda ka varētu sakombinēt 1 dzinēju pamat blokā (VCCW tipa) 3 dažādus dzinējus: proti;
1.TurboFan ( jaunais concepts: orbiting Combustion Nozzle Jets ar proppeleru)
2. ScramJets 
3. VCCW rakete.

un uz 2 dzinējiem 1 maiņas mehānisms pa vidu abiem dzinējiem būtu effektīvāk nekā katram dzinējam savējo, un šādi domāju ka dzinēja masai vaidzētu būt kam līdzīgam ar to Sebre dzinēju kur smagākā detaļa būs tas siltummainis (ap 1 tonnu) + viņiem tur vēl ir rakeš motors ar visu aprīkojumu, man liekās ka tā ideja ir tāda patupa, un tā fināla effektivitāte tur nekāda lielā nebūs, salīdznot ja izmanto 3 vienā dzinēju paku, kur katrs dzinējs ir Max efektīvs savā darbības zonā  ::  

domāju ka mūsdienu robotizācijas ērā šāda transformācija ir normāla lieta, un tā sistema būtu ļot noderīga arī priekš virsskaņas lidmašinām kas pārvadā cilvēkus starpkontinentālos lidojumos, tādejādi varētu lidot 2-3x ātrāk.
tātad ir jāizstrādā 3 dzinēji vienā apvalkā ar minimālu detaļu skaitu un ātru nomaiņas ātrumu.

----------


## JDat

EPI! Tu tagad meties tik gudrs ka bailes. Varbūt aizlidosi uz mēnesi, jo NASA tur nav bijusi.  :: 

Ibio, kāda jēga tavai vervelēšanai? Vai tu tiešām gribi uztaisīt savu kosmosa programmu?

----------


## Epis

> Ibio, kāda jēga tavai vervelēšanai? Vai tu tiešām gribi uztaisīt savu kosmosa programmu?


 es te mēginu kautko izgudrot, izgudrošans pēc   :: , un šeit ir vienkārša ideju pārbaude vai tas ir kautkas reāls vai nav !



> Varbūt aizlidosi uz mēnesi, jo NASA tur nav bijusi.


 man arī liekās ka nasa uz mēnes tomēr nav bījusi un tos visus video un foto Viltojusi uz zemes !!

----------


## JDat

> man arī liekās ka nasa uz mēnes tomēr nav bījusi un tos visus video un foto Viltojusi uz zemes !!


 vot par šito toč tev vajag bietē dot un nomest no vanšu tilta augšas. Tai lai smadzenes pa asfaltu.
Izgudrotājs bļin.

Kaut gan...
Pa cik beztēma, varētu padrukāt ari par lidojumu uz mēness...

Tātad nav bijuši, ja?
Kur fakti, ibio?
Neesmu zinātnieks, nevarēšu 100 % visu izskaidrot. BET...
Paga paga. Pasauks zzz, tad gan būs jautri.

----------


## JDat

Tīri no manis jautājums: Kur bija astronauti kamēr notika lidojums uz mēnesi? Kā ar startiem kosmosā? Astronauti nelidoja, ko? Kas tad lidoja?

----------


## Larisa

Visticamāk - smilšu kastē, kādā angārā, kas pārveidots par kino uzņemšanas paviljonu. Tā laika tehnoloģijas neļāva izveidot pat skafandru, kas nodrošinātu dzīvību Mēness apstākļos. Svarīgi bija "aizsteigties priekšā" un dabūt finansējumu. Amerikānis bija ar mieru noticēt "da jebkam", arī smilšu kastei, kurā var izspēlēt dažādas Mēness epizodes. Paviljonā var radīt "pareizās" gaismas un ēnas, bet nevar viltot gravitāciju. Un tieši tas liecināja, ka šie "Mēness" kadri ir _fake_. Vai nav jocīgi, ka līdz pat šai dienai nevienam nav izdevies atkārtot šo "lielo/mazo soli"? Vai nešķiet jocīgi, ka "pēkšņi" Austrālijā "atradušies" "pazuduši" kinorullīši no Mēness? Gan jau, ka tajos ar mūsdienu kompjuteru iespējām labotas kļūdas, kas visvairāk dūrās acīs.

----------


## JDat

Obanā! Vēl viens fizikas doktors uzpeldēja...

Varbūt ne maz raķetes nelaida kosmosā? Tur pat floridā tie saturni visi arī sakrita...

A varbūt i gagarins nelidoja kosmosā. A shuttle tā tik tāda videospēle/simulators vien ir...

----------


## JDat

Tagad nav daudz laika. Pievakarē būšu brīvāks. Ta pačatosim...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Neataisos te tagad "ar putām uz lūpām" aizstāvēt savu viedokli, bet arī es īsti līdz galam neticu kad cilvēks ir spēris kāju uz mēnss  ::  
Zinu kad krievi aizsūtīja robotu uz mēnesi (Ir tāda doc filma "Tank on the moon") ja nemaldos tad pat pirms amerikāņu "*it's a one small step for man*"

----------


## JDat

Jau trešais fizikas doktors uzradies...

Nu jau, nu jau. Slikti skatījies to dicovery raidījumu.  :: 
Lunohods tikai gadu ar kapeikām vēlāk par ameriķānu astronautiem nosēdās uz mēness.
Par nekustīgām automātiskajām stacijām nerunāsim. Tās bija gan vieniem, gan otriem un pirms cilvēki spēra kāju uz mēness...

Išā versija: Ja amerikāņi feikotu, tad padomju cilvēki to uzreiz izbazūnētu. Padomija sekoja līdzi amerikāņu aktivitātēm uz mēness...
Ta ka amerikāni lidoja un skaridīja pa mēnesi. Rādiosignāls nāca no mēness nevis no rbītas uz zemes vai tml. Gribat teikt ka amerikāni uzlika uz mēness automātisku repīteri kas restranslēja feikotu signālu kas nāca no zemes? Kā ar telemtrijas datiem? Kas notika ar Apollo13? Arī FAKE?

Tā ka... Nav tur daudz ko pierādīt. Skaidrs ka bija.

----------


## Epis

runājot par mēnesi un tām apolo misijām laikam kopā 6 un 3 no tām bīj līdzī vēl titāna mašinīte ar ko pavizināties  ::  tad es tādiem suņa murgiem ticēšu tad kad kāds mēnes sputņiks nofotogrāfēs pašreizējo mašinu atrašanās vietas, un arī visas taš menes stacijas, nez kādēļ nevienam tas vēl nav izdevies, lai gan gluži nesen nejauši kādā no tām menes misjām kur arī fočēja, un vēl sazin ko darīja atrada to krievu pirmo braukājošo robotiņu, un atada viņu uzejot tā sliedes kas tur stiepās kilometru garumā, 
tad varam salīdzināt kādas sliedes var atstāt mazs sūda krievu robots, salīdzinot ar to viņu mēnes titāna vāģi, un tur tajos video viņi ir braukājuši uz nebēdu, ta jau būs kādus pāris Km radiusā pavizinājušies, un kā var neatrast šādas pēdas, vai pašus objektus, ja var atrast tur kautkādu mazu sagrabējušu robotu.  

ja kas šito pavisam drīz varēs noskaidrot jo ja nemaldos tagat kāds no pēdējiem Japanas menes satalītiem jau ir ceļā un tur finālā būs 3D menes karte, un es nebrīnītos ja viņi tur atrastu visādus nosprāgušos robot rowerus, bet ne kautkādas palikušās mēnes bāzes, un lielās mašinas, to izdangātās riepusliedes.

youtubā ir dažnedažākie video kur tajā laikā esošie krievu speciālisti teikuši ka tas ir nereāli, jo krievi arī pētija šādas misijas un nonāca pie slēdziena ka viņi to nevar, un dzīvi atpakaļ netiktu, bet te nonekā Amerikāņi kas tehnologiski bīj no krieviem tajā laikā atpalikuši gandrīz vai par 1 tehnologisko raķeš dzinēju paaudzi to ir izdarījuši. smiekli nāk ...

----------


## ROBERTTT

> ja var atrast tur kautkādu mazu sagrabējušu robotu.


 Nū... nemaz tik maziņš jau tas krievu robots nebija! Ja nemaldos tad aptuveni vieglās automašīnas lielumā.

----------


## JDat

krievi nevarēja. vien nedaudz par īsu krieviem sanāca. Un partija nemācēja pareizi salikt proritātes. Kā vienmēr vardaks, tāpēc arī krievi neaizlidoja.

Un jā jā. Nebija krieviem vispār ne kādu skaitļotāju uz borta lai aizlidotu. Kamēr amīši pacentās un uztaisīja kompīti priekš apollo.

PS: ja amīšu kompim bija 2048 kHz takts frekvence un šie lidoja uz mēnesi, bet EPIM nepietiek ar 50 MHz un vēl ātrākiem pročiem priekš sūda CNC. Tad jau loģoski ka EPIs domā ka bija fake.  :: 

EPI, tu maz zini kāpēc krievi neaizlidoja uz mēnesi?

Lasīju viena krievu rakešnieka memuārus. Man likās ticami. Diemžēl šie memuāri ir (pagaidām) vienīgais informācijas avots no krievu puses, kurā izskaidrots kāpēc krievi pakāsa sacensībās par mēnesi. A varēja i vinnēt...

----------


## andrievs

Jau jau te panesusies saruna par šo jomu, tad es piedāvātu vispirms sakārtot "sarunas tematu"

"Uzņemts Video uz Mēness amerikāņi"  - Šo visu kopā apspriež tikai tie, kuri vēlas vienā putrā paslēpt savu demagoģiju.

Ir divas atsevišķas tēmas "Uzņemts Video uz Mēness"  un  "uz Mēness amerikāņi"
Argumenti "par" vai iebildumi "pret" pirmajam gadījumam neko nepierāda par otro - un otrādi.

----------


## JDat

Ar hablu var redzēt 100 metri uz pikseli. Ar tādu "sūda" teleskopu tak neredzēs roverus un mēnes moduļa nolaišanās pakāpi.  ::  Kas tad nu? Slabo parēķināt kādu teleskopu vajag lai redzētu. Japāni lido un fočē. Nez kapēc viņi nepublicē apollo bildes... Laikam amīši japāņiem arī labi iepiķoja lai Japāni vilto tās bildes. Tagad šaurām acīm japāņi sēž un ar photožopu pārzīmē "īstās" bildes lai ir FAKE pierādījumi. Tā sanāk pēc tavas teorijas?  :: 

Labāk parēķini fiziku uz mēness nevis nodarbojies ar huiņu aprēķiniem saviem kvazistacionārajiem pipelizatoriem.  :: 


Andrievs? Jaunu tēmu parsās?
HZ laikam jāuztaisa. Sen nav bijusi megavārīšanās.  ::

----------


## Epis

> Ar hablu var redzēt 100 metri uz pikseli. Ar tādu "sūda" teleskopu tak neredzēs roverus un mēnes moduļa nolaišanās pakāpi.  Kas tad nu? Slabo parēķināt kādu teleskopu vajag lai redzētu. Japāni lido un fočē. Nez kapēc viņi nepublicē apollo bildes... Laikam amīši japāņiem arī labi iepiķoja lai Japāni vilto tās bildes. Tagad šaurām acīm japāņi sēž un ar photožopu pārzīmē "īstās" bildes lai ir FAKE pierādījumi. Tā sanāk pēc tavas teorijas?


 kā tad tavprāt varēja nofotogrāfēt to krievu sagrabējušo lunahodu ? tas aizņema viarāk ka 1 pixeli, proti ir liela starpība vai skaties uz mēnesi no LEO vai arī no menes orbītas, kur augstums var būt pat 10km, un no 10km tici man var ar normālu pārdesmit Mpix kameru redzēt visu detalizēti kas tur ir vai kā tur nav, drīz redzēs, un tici man ja nebūs ta visiem to arī izstāstīs, tie jau neies slēpt, tieši pretēji būs priecīgi, ka atklājuši lielāko dezinformāciju cilvēces vēsturē  :: 

nesen viena anti kodol-energijas grupa pūta pīlītes presei ka pēc viņējo aprēķiniem saules paneļu energija jau šodien ir lētāka nekā kodol energija, tur ir tie zaļie propogandisti, ja kas Te latvijā arī nopietns skaits cilvēku domā ka saules enrgija jau ir lētāka nekā gāzes, vai cita, ieskaitot kodol energiju, un tad te ir raksts kur atmasko FAKE cenu aprēķinu metadalogiju, un kā sīe dabūjuši fantastiskus ciparus
http://www.masterresource.org/2010/10/s ... r-nuclear/
tur arī minēts ka  (United States Energy Information Administration (EIA)) jau kompetentākā kantorī veiktos pētijumos ka saules energija ir 3x dārgāka par kodol energiju. nemaz nerunājot par zaļo biomasas "izdevīguma pasakām".. 

tākā nav ko ticēt ja nav pierādījumu. !! un ja ir pierādījumi kā tajā menes misijā tad jādomā logiski, un jāskatās vai ir kādi citi pierādījumi no neatkarīgiem avotiem, kas apstiprina esošos, un tajā menes misijā visi pierādijumi nāk no vienas vietas, un ja nevienam nav izdevies šādu ceļojumu atkārtot tātad tas ir FAKE, tākā fizikā, astronomijā, ja esi ko atklājis, tad to var saukt par atklājumu ja kāds cits arī to pašu izdara, vai tur ar teleskopu apskata kādu Exoplanētu, vai veic kādu fiz eksperimentu, a to būs kā ar Steron dzinēju, un citiem fakiem. 
tākā Pierādijums neatkarīgu "GALDĀ"

----------


## JDat

Tuik pat labi var nopirsties par pierādījumiem ka ir FAKE.  :: 
Pilns internets, gan ar vieniem, gan otriem.

http://militera.lib.ru/explo/chertok_be/index.html
Izlasi šo grāmatu un tad padomā vēlreiz.

Vot pasaki man kas notika ar Apollo13. Arī FAKE? Tāda teatrāla izrāde?

Apskati restaurētus Apollo kompīša izejas kodus. Ne kādu FPGA un Cortex-M3. Linkus iedot?
Krievi vispār bez kompīšiem lidoja. Tas pa tehnoloģiju. Neesmu fotogrāfs, tāpēc no sevis nevaru komentēt par bilžu autentiskumu. Tas internētā ir.
Nafig amīši atveda kilogramiem mēness paraugus? Vai tan nevarēja tā pat kā krievi? Dažus gramus atvest. Būtu lētāk...

----------


## JDat

Un vēl. Google Earth paskaties. tur ir arī bildes no mēness virsmas. Protams tev tas nepatiks, jo bildes piegādāja NASA.  :: 
Bez tam Amīši atrada piķi lai atkārtotu savu varoņdarbu un aizlidotu uz mēnesi VĒLREIZ. Redzēs kad tas būs. Saka ka ap 2020. gadu... Jāgaida...

----------


## a_masiks

jāa... mazliet padebīli sanāk, ja tehnikā un zinātnē par argumentiem sāk kalpot reliģiska rakstura argumenti, kā piemēram - ticu/neticu un iepūt man!
es neieredzu šo mūsu valsts profanētās izglītības atraugu - eksaktās izglītības vietā smadzenēs ieskalot prastu senžīdu mitoloģiju. sekas mēs te tagad redzam pat forumā... lai nolādēti tie tūdaliņi, kas neatkarības sākumā, savā plānprātībā noniecināja normālu izglītību un tās vietā iesmērēja kaut ko, ko paši dēvēja par garīgumu. izrādījās, ka tas ir debīlums.
Uz mēnesi devās daudzas valstis. Aukstā kara apstākļos tās  bija 2. Divas konkurējošās nometnes. Abas sacentās politikas un pasaules ietekmes vārdā. nekādi līdzekļi -nedz naudas, nedz cilvēku dzīvības nebija būtiski. Lai gan PSRS un socsadraudzības valstis bija gan cilvēku resursiem bagātākas un teritorijā plašākas, tomēr ASV toreiz un pagaidām tagad (ķīna, šķiet, tomēr apsteigs) bija finansiāli varenāka. Apollo projekti bija faktiski tikai un vienīgi politisks solis, paredzēts ASV iedzīvotāju pašapziņas celšanai. Ibo korejas karš, vjetnamas karš, krievu panākumi kosmosā (pirmie ar sputņiku, pirmie ar gagarinu) šo pašapziņu bija pamatīgi iedragājuši. Kā vienā saitā lasīju - apollo bija pats dārgākais 20 gadsimta projekts, taču tas atmaksājās tā veidotājiem līdz pat pēdējam centam. Vēl šobrīd NASA ir feivorītākais brends un atliek sūda putekļu sūcējam piekabināt birku, ka tur esot izmantotas NASA tehnoloģijas, lai to ķīniešu sūdu asv mājsaimnieces neko daudz nedomājot arī nopirktu.
par itkā nezināmajiem apollo (un citiem) mēnes objektiem ij to atrašanās vietām:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ar ... n_the_Moon

un te būs pietiekoši izsmeļoši (ar atsaucēm uz mītu busteriem) par  sazvērestības teorijām.
Uz sitiena neatradu vienu labu, vecu saitu, kur ar skaitļiem un faktiem paskaidroti un apgāzti sazvērestību teoriju mīti. bet šis saits arī būs gana labs:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_landi ... y_theories

----------


## a_masiks

jā, starp citu -  man būtu jautājums: KĀDS pierādījums būtu pietiekams un nepieciešams, lai tie kas par vienīgo argumentu uzskata savu ticību - noticētu ka apollo ietvaros ASV astronauti bija uz Mēness un tur tiešām izkāpa? Kāda personiskā vīzija? Spiritisma seanss? Kāda astronauta gara vizīte? Pavēle/atklāsme no dieva, kuram šis kekss tic? (fanīgi - dievam tic, astronautiem - netic... lai gan fotogrāfijās tikai astronautus iraid redzējuši...)

----------


## Epis

apstījos tos itkā esošos pierādijumus un bildes kā ši:

bet nu tur tāpat ir švaki redzama tā stacija, laigan kautkādas svītras ir redzamas kuras varētu būt no tās mašinas, bet no tās bildes nevar pateikt vai tur ir bijuši cilvēki kas staigājuši pa mēnes virsu ? varbūt viņi vienkārši nolaida tos moduļus, mašinu bet paši astranauti palika menes orbitā vai zemes orbītā,(uz to viņi būtu spējīgi) un tad ar pulti vadīja to mašinu utt, jo elektronika jau tajā laika ko tādu varētu paveikt, un uz zemes jau tos kadrus var bišķi pielabot ka tur itkā cilvēki staigājuši, tākā iespējams ka tā bījusi tāda kā puspatiesība, proti kautkas tika nolaist un kādas bildes nobildētas, + tie paraugu savākti bet  cilvēki nav bījuši ? 
lai īsti pateiktu vai ir bījuši cilvēki vai nav vaig tuvplānā redzēt tās nolaišanās vietas !! 
piemēram izlasot to Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third-part ... n_landings 
 Apollo 16 misijā vienīgā parādijās tiešā video translācijas saņemšana pa tiešo no menes 



> Bochum Sternwarte in Germany tracked the astronauts and intercepted the TV downlink from Apollo 16


 pirmstam izdevas saņemt tikai un vienīgi Audio signālu, kā zināms audio noviltot var visvieglāk, un pēc 4 gadiem kad bīj tā apollo 16 misija varēja jau izdomāt kā noviltot video kadrus, vai arī ielikt tajā misijā magnetafonu kas nospēlē iepriekšejās misijas video ar piemontētiem astronautiem, nu iespējas noblēdīties tur ir papillo..

----------


## ROBERTTT

> lai tie kas par vienīgo argumentu uzskata savu ticību


 Arī Tu tam tikai *tici*, ne es, ne Tu un neviens cits foruma biedrs manuprāt nav redzējis pierādījumus *savām acīm* kad kāds ir spēris kāju uz mēness ne arī pierādījumus pretējam.

Atšķirība ir tikai tajā kad vieni tic oficiālajai U.S.A. valdības versijai, bet otri ir cilvēki ar nedaudz kritiskāku domāšanu.

P.s. varbūt ne pa tēmu galīgi, BET - 33 sazvērestību "teorijas", kas izrādījās *patiesība*!

http://www.infowars.com/33-conspiracy-t ... ould-know/

----------


## zzz

Tie, kam jumtinsh aizbraucis sazveerestiibu virzienaa - jums dereetu atcereeties arii to jauko epizodi, kaa viens no juusu pajolju pasaku staastiitaajiem uzkasiijaas onkulim Aldrinam un onkulis Aldrins, neskatoties ka shim bija 72 gadi, iekraava pajolim muulii. 

Youtuubee kinoshka ir, variet papriecaaties.  ::  Pajolis veelaak skreeja suudzeeties tiesaa, bet dabuuja tur lielu pigu.

----------


## ddff

Veel spiidoshaaka, peec manaam domaam, ir Ali G un Buzz Aldrin intervija
"Does the moon really exist?"  Un pilniigi patiess izbriins Aldrin sejaa :]


ddff

----------


## JDat

> pirmstam izdevas saņemt tikai un vienīgi Audio signālu, kā zināms audio noviltot var visvieglāk, un pēc 4 gadiem kad bīj tā apollo 16 misija varēja jau izdomāt kā noviltot video kadrus, vai arī ielikt tajā misijā magnetafonu kas nospēlē iepriekšejās misijas video ar piemontētiem astronautiem, nu iespējas noblēdīties tur ir papillo..


 Ko nozīmē pirmā uz Apollo16?

Uz Apollo11 arī bija tiešraice. UZtvēra austrālijā ar SSTV un konvertēja uz normālu videosignalu ar vidikona vai tml palīdību. Respektīvi uztver SSTV signālu un projicē uz kineskopa. Kineskopu filmē cita kamera jau amīžu 30 kadru formātā un sūta tālāk no austrālijas uz ameriku.

Ko nozīmē tavi murgi par iepriekšējās misijas video nospēlēšanu tā arī nesaprotu. Sanāk tā ka ieprikējā misija (Apollo15) ir īsta un Apollo16 ir FAKE? Saspiedies esi vai smadzeņu jau no bērnības tev nav?

Tev kā FPGA un ARM proču specam, vajadzētu būt interesanti pastudēt Apollo kompūtera kodus, softu un dzelžus. Shēmas tam borta kompim ir pieejamas... Varbūt pat vari uzsimulēt Apollo kompi uz kāda no saviem FPGA kitiem... Tad saprastu vairāk.

----------


## tornislv

Paskatieties labāk aussie komēdiju The Dish par šo tēmu...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0205873/

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pusvadiitaaju un metaalu termoelektriskie generaatori... 
http://www.tegpower.com/
http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/ ... ectric.htm

----------


## Epis

šodien ienāca ideja par to kā varētu palielināt tā parastā rakeš dzinēja effektivitāti zemes atmosfērā kas būtu +- līdzīga turbīnu, vai pat turboFan , un to var izdarīt tad ja tiek izmantots ārējais gais kā reakcijas masa, un tad kā lai to izdara, un tad pētot, domājot, uzgāju tos PulseJet engine, jeb pulse detonation engine, un tie ir dzinēji bez nevienas kustīgas detaļas, un tad domāju ka vaig padomāt pie kautkā tāda, jeb apvienot VCCW raketi+arcJet ar tiem pulseJet dzinēju idejas principiem un izdomāju šādu variantu ar tādu palielu gaisa savācēju un virināmiem aizprostiem un ideja vienkārša, lidojot savācējs savāc gaisu un tad dzinējs detonē laiž ārā savas lielās raķeš gāzes un tām priekšā jau būs lielāka blīvuma gaiss un tad tās gāzes uzkarsē to gaisu un tas gais kļūst par reakcijas massu un iziet ārā ar 2+x atrumu un šādi tiek pārvērsts raketes dzinēja impuls lielākā jaudā, vai arī var domāt tā ka tiek samazināts gāzu izejas ātrums ar ienākošo gaisu to uzkarsējot un liekot tam strādāt kā rakcijas massai bet jau ar zemāku ātrummu kas paaugstina processa effektivitāti, ideja jau laikam nav nekāda jauna, bet kas to lai zin cik lieli ieguvumi varētu būt šāda tipa dzinējam, piemēram tas pulsJET dzinējs ir tīri efektīvs, pēc wiki tie var būt savā darbībā efektīvāki nekā tubīna + lidot pat pie lielākiem Mach atrumiem, tākā varbūt tieši pulsējošos dzinējos ir nākotne ? (un tie arī ir lēti, vienīgi tā gaisa vēkšnas truba tāda pagara, un laikam arī būs smaga.
[attachment=1:28vyfbrc]Rocket_pulse_Engine.gif[/attachment:28vyfbrc]

galvenais ka šai idejai ir 2-vienā princips, proti rakeš dzinējs un atmosfēriskais dzinējs, tākā var realizēt SSTO konceptus.

un vēl es te pirms pārims pāris dienām pamegināju uzīmēt to VCCW-turbinas, variantu, tālāk par šito netiku, jo tā visa lieta tur baigi sarežģia, bet tas pulsējošais dzinējs pēc sarežģitības ir cita lieta, tur nekā sarežgita nav.
[attachment=0:28vyfbrc]VCCW_turbine2.gif[/attachment:28vyfbrc]

----------


## a_masiks

> Arī Tu tam tikai tici, ne es, ne Tu un neviens cits foruma biedrs manuprāt nav redzējis pierādījumus savām acīm kad kāds ir spēris kāju uz mēness ne arī pierādījumus pretējam


 Iedomājies - nē, es tam neticu, bet gan* zinu.*

_ticība -as, s. 
1. Pārliecība (piemēram, par kā patiesumu, esamību, īpašībām), kura parasti balstās uz daļēju pamatojumu, pierādījumu vai kurai nav pamatojuma, pierādījuma. 
2. rel., mit. Pārliecība par Dieva vai dievu, pārdabisku būtņu, spēku, parādību esamību, to ietekmi uz cilvēkiem, cilvēci, dabu._ 
_
zināšanas dsk., s. 
1. Informācijas kopums, ko cilvēks ieguvis pieredzē, mācoties u.tml._ 
(c) tezaurs

Es salīdzinu tos faktus, kurus man sniedz masmediji par apollo misijām, salīdzinu ar savu pieredzi, salīdzinu loģikas secinājumiem - un secinu ka apollo misijas atbilst patiesībai. Pie kam man vienmēr ir iespēja iegādāties ļoti jaudīgu teleskopu un pašam, ar savām acīm sameklēt nosēšanās vietas uz mēness virsmas. TĀ nav ticība, jo tā nebalstās tukšos pieņēmumos bez pamatojuma. Pie kam apollo misijām iztrūkst ticībai piemītošās cirkulārās loģikas - tjipa tādas:_ apollo misija bija jo tā stāsta NASA, NASA stāsta patiesību, jo apollo misija bija._
Savukārt sazvērestības teorijas piekritējiem ir tikai šāda cirkulārā loģika. Tjipa - uz mēnes cilvēku nebija, jo tas nav iespējams, un tas nav iespējams tāpēc, ka cilvēku tur nebija.

----------


## JDat

EPI! Vai citplanētieši arī eksistē? Kā tur īsti ir ar tiem NLO vai, jauniešiem pazīstamāki kā UFO nesajaukt ar radījumu vadītāju un joku plēsēju no radiostacijas). Kā tur īsti ir?

----------


## Epis

> EPI! Vai citplanētieši arī eksistē? Kā tur īsti ir ar tiem NLO vai, jauniešiem pazīstamāki kā UFO nesajaukt ar radījumu vadītāju un joku plēsēju no radiostacijas). Kā tur īsti ir?


 protams ka ir bet tikai ne uz mūsu planētas un ne arī kautkur tuvu mūsu saules sistēmai, bet varbūtība ka ir tagat jau ir sen skaidra, jo atklāja tač līdzīgas masas exoplanētas, un ja ir planētas līdzīgas zemei, tad tur noteikti ka kāds dzīvos. bet diemžēl to kas un kā tur dzīvē mes savā muža laikā tā arī neuzināsim.
Lai kā ar to mēnesi būtu, jēgas tur braukt nekādas reālas toreiz nebīj.
vārdakot labāk cilvēcei tagat domāt kā kolonizēt marsu, un pirmkārt kā tur dabūt atmosfēru, un viss lētāk būtu novirzit pārsimt, vai pāris tukstots meteorītus kometas optimālās orbitās, kur tie varētu iet ar lenķi lai pēc iespējas vairāk izdeg atmosfērā un izlaiž gāzes, tādejādi radot gāzes un palielinot atmosfēras spiedienu + tempertūru, un tālāk jau var domāt par cilvēku nolaišanos, un to meteoru orbīt novizīšanu varētu realizēt nakotnē ar tiem VASIMR tipa dzinējiem + saules paneļiem priekš energijas, bet lai tas būtu reāli vaig lētu LEO transport kuģus, un tā ir pirmā lieta kas līdz galam jāatrisina.
tā mana pēdējā ideja par pulsējošo dzinēju varētu pēc effektivitātes līdzināties līdzīgi kā Skylone Sebre dzinējs kas ir rakeš tipa dzinējs, kas paņem no gaisa reakcijas massu un tur darbam ar gaisa vakšanas izmantošanas režimu, lai panāktu nepieciešamo jaudu dedzina 1/5 daļu no uz kuģa esošās degvielas (h2)salīdzinājumā ar tīro rakeš rezīmu, tādēļ tam ir augsts 2800 ISP nu šitai manai pulsējošā dzinēja idejai arī varētu būt kas līdzīgs, + pēc wiki lidmašina atspiežoties pret gaisu radot pacelšanās spēku effektīvāk nekā rakete ejo pa taisno, kas arī palielina effektivitāti esot zemes blīvajā atmosfērā.tākā lēto lidojumu sasniegšanai nākotnē ir saskatāma lidmašinas tipa kuģos, kas prot izmantot gaisu kā papild reakcijas massu.

Ps. es te iedvesojos no History Chanel serjāla "The.Universe" skatīsanās tur ir 5 sezonas, un runā tie visi TOP teorētiki + skaistas animācijas

----------


## JDat

Nu ja nu ja. Bet jautājums ir tāds: ko tu, EPI, domā par lodjošajiem šķīvīšiem, kas apciemo zemi un nolaipa cilvēkus? Tā gadās vai nē?

Kas attiecas uz taviem dzinējiem, tad tas viss ir fuflo. Ne kas tev nestrādās.
Uzzīmē 3D versiju tam savam (d)efektīvajam raķešdzinējam. Kā tas izskatīsies 3D versijā ar kustīgām detaļām. Tad parēķini kādi spēki tur darbojas un redzēsi, ka no tevis raķešzinātnieks, kā no manis balerīna. Būtu labāk rumbas virpojis un lēkājis ar BMX.

----------


## cosmoLV

> Visticamāk - smilšu kastē, kādā angārā, kas pārveidots par kino uzņemšanas paviljonu. Tā laika tehnoloģijas neļāva izveidot pat skafandru, kas nodrošinātu dzīvību Mēness apstākļos. Svarīgi bija "aizsteigties priekšā" un dabūt finansējumu. Amerikānis bija ar mieru noticēt "da jebkam", arī smilšu kastei, kurā var izspēlēt dažādas Mēness epizodes. Paviljonā var radīt "pareizās" gaismas un ēnas, bet nevar viltot gravitāciju. Un tieši tas liecināja, ka šie "Mēness" kadri ir _fake_. Vai nav jocīgi, ka līdz pat šai dienai nevienam nav izdevies atkārtot šo "lielo/mazo soli"? Vai nešķiet jocīgi, ka "pēkšņi" Austrālijā "atradušies" "pazuduši" kinorullīši no Mēness? Gan jau, ka tajos ar mūsdienu kompjuteru iespējām labotas kļūdas, kas visvairāk dūrās acīs.


 Varu tikai piekrist, strādāju TV, mums bija šis Apollo video labā kvalitātē - intereses pēc paātrinājām video matereālu līdz noteiktam Freimu ātrumam - inetersanti, ka visas kustības neatgādina bezsvara stāvokli, jo par salīdzināšanu izvēlējāmies kādu video kur kosmonauti tusē pa savu kuģi, to paātrinot da jebkādā veidā, nevarēja radīt gravitācijas effektu, toties Apollo "it kā" misijas video vairāk gan atgādināja cilvēkus iekārtus trosēs, kad sākām vairāk pētīt, šo visu pasākumu un ieraugot to ka troses patiešām ir, tās nedaudz atspīd, tiesa gan vāji, bet videospečukiem to pamanīt nav grūti...

Otra lieta par Gagarinu, cik zinu viņš pēc misijas kosmosā - atlikušo savu dzīvi pavadīja psihenē, tāpat kā Armstrongs.
tie kas zin astrofiziku, ja te vispār kāds ir tāds, tad cik esmu runājis, tad mēness frekvence stipri atšķiras no zemes frekvences kas ir 7 ar kautko herci - atbilde bija tāda, ja cilvēks pārāk tuvu pielidotu mēnesim, tad labākais kas var notikt ir nervu sabrukums, sirds apstāšanās, halucinācijas utt..

Neoficiāli, tas video tika uzņemts pirms armstrongs izlidoja. atpakaļ jau šams nonāca nedaudz kukū... līdz mēnesim tā arī viņš netika, bet ar to pilnībā pietika.

Otrs fakts ir tas ka kopš tā brīža, neviens - "neviens" kosmonauts nav tuvojies mēnesim un kopš tās dienas neviena mēness misija nav notikusi...

Rezumē izvelciet paši  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Visticamāk - smilšu kastē, kādā angārā, kas pārveidots par kino uzņemšanas paviljonu. Tā laika tehnoloģijas neļāva izveidot pat skafandru, kas nodrošinātu dzīvību Mēness apstākļos. Svarīgi bija "aizsteigties priekšā" un dabūt finansējumu. Amerikānis bija ar mieru noticēt "da jebkam", arī smilšu kastei, kurā var izspēlēt dažādas Mēness epizodes. Paviljonā var radīt "pareizās" gaismas un ēnas, bet nevar viltot gravitāciju. Un tieši tas liecināja, ka šie "Mēness" kadri ir _fake_. Vai nav jocīgi, ka līdz pat šai dienai nevienam nav izdevies atkārtot šo "lielo/mazo soli"? Vai nešķiet jocīgi, ka "pēkšņi" Austrālijā "atradušies" "pazuduši" kinorullīši no Mēness? Gan jau, ka tajos ar mūsdienu kompjuteru iespējām labotas kļūdas, kas visvairāk dūrās acīs.
> 
> 
>  Varu tikai piekrist, strādāju TV, mums bija šis Apollo video labā kvalitātē - intereses pēc paātrinājām video matereālu līdz noteiktam Freimu ātrumam - inetersanti, ka visas kustības neatgādina bezsvara stāvokli, jo par salīdzināšanu izvēlējāmies kādu video kur kosmonauti tusē pa savu kuģi, to paātrinot da jebkādā veidā, nevarēja radīt gravitācijas effektu, toties Apollo "it kā" misijas video vairāk gan atgādināja cilvēkus iekārtus trosēs, kad sākām vairāk pētīt, šo visu pasākumu un ieraugot to ka troses patiešām ir, tās nedaudz atspīd, tiesa gan vāji, bet videospečukiem to pamanīt nav grūti...
> 
> Otra lieta par Gagarinu, cik zinu viņš pēc misijas kosmosā - atlikušo savu dzīvi pavadīja psihenē, tāpat kā Armstrongs.
> tie kas zin astrofiziku, ja te vispār kāds ir tāds, tad cik esmu runājis, tad mēness frekvence stipri atšķiras no zemes frekvences kas ir 7 ar kautko herci - atbilde bija tāda, ja cilvēks pārāk tuvu pielidotu mēnesim, tad labākais kas var notikt ir nervu sabrukums, sirds apstāšanās, halucinācijas utt..
> 
> Neoficiāli, tas video tika uzņemts pirms armstrongs izlidoja. atpakaļ jau šams nonāca nedaudz kukū... līdz mēnesim tā arī viņš netika, bet ar to pilnībā pietika.
> ...


 *Worrrd UP!*

Nav jāstrādā TV lai tos viģikus redzētus arī tepat jūtūbē bija viģiki kur tās viņu "misijas" ir paātrinātas.

Vispār ir dafiga fakti kāpēc cilvēks nav spēris kāju uz mēness... slinkums tagad meklēt.

----------


## sharps

zirgs arii skrienot kaut kaadas milisekundes nebuus pieskaaries zemei. juus te mazaak nodarbojaas ar sazveerestiibas teorijaam un vairaak reaalu darbu daraat. fantasti atradushies. frekvences vinjiem  ::

----------


## next

Briizhiem jau gribas bljaut lai moderis izniidee sho tredu jo tehniskaa forumaa pat oftopikaa nepienaakas taadiem murgiem buut.
Bet no otras puses - ljoti labi redzams cik kuram rakstiitaajam izgliitiibas un intelekta iraid.
Bezmaz vai jaaluudz visus daliibniekus te atziimeeties.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Varu tikai piekrist, strādāju TV, mums bija šis Apollo video labā kvalitātē - intereses pēc paātrinājām video matereālu līdz noteiktam Freimu ātrumam - inetersanti, ka visas kustības neatgādina bezsvara stāvokli


 A kāda pārbīļa pēc uz Mēness vajadzētu būt bezsvara stāvoklim?  Pēc jaunākajiem zinātniskajiem datiem - Mēnesim ir pamatīga massa, kas rada savu pievilkšanas spēku, plašai publikai zināmu kā gravitācija. Pie kam tas ir diezgan liels - 1,622 m/s²  kas ir aptuveni viena sestdaļa no Zemes pievilkšanas spēka. Kāda mārrutka pēc būtu vajadzīgas troses lai imitētu neesošo un nevajadzīgo bezsvara stāvokli - man ir pavisam neskaidrs.




> tie kas zin astrofiziku, ja te vispār kāds ir tāds, tad cik esmu runājis, tad mēness frekvence stipri atšķiras no zemes frekvences kas ir 7 ar kautko herci - atbilde bija tāda, ja cilvēks pārāk tuvu pielidotu mēnesim, tad labākais kas var notikt ir nervu sabrukums, sirds apstāšanās, halucinācijas utt..


 cik saprotu - autors domā skaņas frekvenci? Tb - Mēness vibrē - izdala skaņu aptuveni 7 hz un cilvēkiem tā mēdz būt nāvējoša? Jā, tādu astrofiziku te tiešām neviens nezin. Nu, izņemot Džordžu Lūkasu, var būt.... viņam ar tie kosmosa kuģi svilpdami gāja un lāzerus šāva šņākdami.... emmm... vai arī otrādāk...
pārējais, ņemot vērā autora drabošanos TV - ir tīri normāli un pašsaprotami. Radošā jaunatne, zinies....

----------


## Larisa

> Pēc jaunākajiem zinātniskajiem datiem - Mēnesim ir pamatīga massa, kas rada savu pievilkšanas spēku, plašai publikai zināmu kā gravitācija. Pie kam tas ir diezgan liels - 1,622 m/s²  kas ir aptuveni viena sestdaļa no Zemes pievilkšanas spēka. Kāda mārrutka pēc būtu vajadzīgas troses lai imitētu neesošo un nevajadzīgo bezsvara stāvokli


 Tie ļoooti veci, sen zināmi dati. Bet padomā - pie tā paša muskuļu spēka tu kustēsies daudz savādāk, ja tavs svars būs sešreiz mazāks, t.i., atbilstoši 15 kg masas uz zemes. Cik sver blusa un cik reizes augstāk par savu augumu tā lec?   ::

----------


## ddff

Apmeeram pusi cilveeka svaram dod klaat skafandrs un tas atnjem vairaak kaa pusi kustiibu briiviibas (vismaz tolaik noteikti), tapeec shie tur iet taisnaam kaaajaam, tur necik daudz muskulju (kurus mees normaali lietojam uz Zemes) nespeej darboties.

ddff

----------


## sharps

> Otra lieta par Gagarinu, cik zinu viņš pēc misijas kosmosā - atlikušo savu dzīvi pavadīja psihenē, tāpat kā Armstrongs.
> tie kas zin astrofiziku, ja te vispār kāds ir tāds, tad cik esmu runājis, tad mēness frekvence stipri atšķiras no zemes frekvences kas ir 7 ar kautko herci - atbilde bija tāda, ja cilvēks pārāk tuvu pielidotu mēnesim, tad labākais kas var notikt ir nervu sabrukums, sirds apstāšanās, halucinācijas utt..


 nu it kaa nopietni cilveeki te nolasiijushies, bet gvelzh muljkjiibas. veel nesen Niilu Armstrongu nacgeo tiiri sakariigi runaaja par tiem laikiem.
par tiem herciem.... ir veikti neskaiaami publiski eksperimenti ar lielas jaudas infraskanju. nekaadu ietekmi uz cilveeku taa neatstaaj. taa kaa viss tas ir miits.

----------


## Epis

izdomāju kāda būtu Optimāla forma tam manis izdomatajam kombo rakeš VCCW, ramJet, vispār tas nosaukums varētu būt tāds(Pulse VORTEX Detonation cold Ramjet/Rocket engine)™ jeb PVDCRR ™    ::  
darbības princips šāds, centrā ir VCCW rakete (parastā, ar elektriskās arkas aizdedzi lai varētu pulsēt līdz pat kādiem 500Hz) un apkārt dzinejam ir tāda lodes formas čaula ar airodinamisko vītni, ar ļoti lielu soli, solis būtu apmēram 2x vitnes garummam, līdz ar to katra vītne apvītos tikai pa 180 grādiem, un pašā spicē degvielas iesmidzināšanas atvere, pa turieni tiks ar impulsiem lieta degviela (propans) šķirā veidā ar piemēram -180C tempertūru (kušanas tempertūra propanam ir -187C) degvielas primārā missija ir atdzesēt ārējo Carbon Fiber konussu + nedauzd samaisīties ar ienākošo karsto gaisu, bišķi to atdzesēt līdz kādiem 400C, jo Propanam aizdegšanās tempertūra (flash Point) ir -104C, bet auto aizdegšanās, (AutoIgnition) 540C, līdz ar to ja propāns nesakarsīs līdz tiem 540C tad viņš automātiski nesadegs vēl neieejot dzinejā, tākā ārpus dzinēja nekas nedegs, un ārējam gaisa savācējam priekšā arī identiska sistēma kā cnetra konusam tikai tie degvielu iesmidzinātāji būs vairāki pa apli un tajās cietās kur sākās vītnes spārni.
tātad ideja tur vienkārša gaiss ejot iekšā saskarās ar tiem airodinamiskiem vītnes spārniem pa kuriem tek šķidra degviela, tad gaiss tur sakompresējās, mainsa savu kustības virzienu, un ejot dzinēja centrā gaisa kustība ir rotējoša, tā mēs iegūstam rotējošu taisu dzinēja centrā, un centrālai dzinēja daļai vaidzētu arī vortex stilla dzesētāju ārējam apvalkam, tā lai pie detonācijas apvalka tempertūra nesansiedz tukstošiem grādu, domāju kādi 400-500C varētu sasniegt un tas būtu normāli, un nobeigumā protams nekādas dzesēšanas un parasta izejas truba. 
tātad sanāks tā ka būs 2vi auksto gāzu vortex kambari, viens reketei otrs RamJet turbīnai centrā, un degvielas ismidzināšanas sistēmas arī 2vas, viena raketei un otra Ramjet(no ārpuses gaisa savācējā laidīs degvielu !)  
un būs pulsējoš darba režims kad dzinējs ies RAMJET režimā lai  nebūtu detonācijas ārpus dzinēja centra, jo degvielu lies no ārpuses, un ja nepārtraukti to darītu tad liesmas vis ticamāk ka izietu atpakaļgaitā ārpus centra un tad viss usprāgtu.  
dzinējs būs super viegls, jo pateicoties arējai dzesēšanai tempertūras būtu ļoti zemas, salīdzinot ar parastiem dzinējiem, līdz ar to derētu kompozītmatreāli kā Kevlārs, un karbonfeber, pilnīgi iespējama kombinācija kevlar/karbon audums, jo kevlaram ir laba triecien iztufiba, bet karbonam ir lielāka cietība, un lielāka termo izturība, vārdsakot viss dzinējs no kompozīta, ar pāris bleķa detaļām, svērtu kapeikas salīdzinot ar kādu turbīnu, vai pliku raketi.

tāds būtu mans Futūristiskais  PVDCRR ™  SSTO lidaparāta dzinējs,  kur izmato aktīvo Vortex aukstu gāzu dzesēšanas sistēmu un tā tālāk. nu kā jums !! 
tākā tur ir kompozīt matreāli tad pilnīgi iespējams ka katram lidojummam vaidzētu jaunu dzinēju, un dzinēju nomaiņa būtu lēts pasākums, un pats dzinējs jeb kompozīt čaula arī lēta, pārējā lidmašina protams daudzkārt izmantojama.

----------


## moa

Labi, ka šis te ir beztēmā, sākumā nepiefiksēju un jau škrobi sāka raut :: 
He he, wrong, ar rapšu eļļu vajag kapāt augšā, tā ir enerģija :: 
Lai neķērnātu tik daudz degvielu tik daudz priekš pacelšanās, varētu startēt horizontālā plaknē kādus kilometrus 15 un tad pa sliedēm uz augšu jau ar degvielas palīdzību, tikai kā tur ar tām paātrinājuma un centrbēdzes slodzēm...ka pauti vēl nesalien zābakos ::

----------


## JDat

> un tā tālāk. nu kā jums !!


 Tu, bljed, vispār lasi arī citus postus. Kur atbildes uz maniem jautājumiem? Ar pipeļu pinējdzinēju vēl aizlido kosmosā. Kuļubuns, maķ vašu.


Moa, tu ne ko neesi nokavējis. Te viss turpinās.  :: 


Tiem kas uz mēness nav bijuši: Vēlāk būs nedaudz laika ari jūs pabakstīt. Mēnessērdzīgie.

----------


## Epis

> Lai neķērnātu tik daudz degvielu tik daudz priekš pacelšanās, varētu startēt horizontālā plaknē kādus kilometrus 15 un tad pa sliedēm uz augšu jau ar degvielas palīdzību, tikai kā tur ar tām paātrinājuma un centrbēdzes slodzēm...ka pauti vēl nesalien zābakos


 degvielas kā tāda ir viss lētākā raketes sastāvdaļa, un ja tā ir šķidra un nav kriogeniska tad degvielas tvertnes arī ir lētas un maksā kapeikas salīdzinot ar pašu rakeš matoru un itsevišķi hitech Turbopumpi, kas tur ir viss viss dārgākā manta, tākā īstanībā vienalga cik daudz degvielu varētu horizontāla SSTO lidmašina/rakete patērēt plivinoties pa atmosfēru, galvenais lai tad kad tā atmosfēra beidzās, vai ir jau MACH4-5 paliktu pietiekami daudz sulas priekš rakeš režima orbītas sasniegšanai, 



> Tu, bljed, vispār lasi arī citus postus. Kur atbildes uz maniem jautājumiem? Ar pipeļu pinējdzinēju vēl aizlido kosmosā. Kuļubuns, maķ vašu.


 kamēr nav skairi zināms idejiskais concepts tikmēr nekādu kustīgu animāciju un kautkādu matemātisku aprēķinu nebūs, vari necerēt. 
idejas stadija ir tad kad fantazē, kā varētu būt, bez smagiem aprēķiniem un formullām,  un tev tur kautkāda deformēta uztvere par inovācijas, idejas gēnerēšanas processu. 
man liekās ka pēdējasi variants ar kas ir līdzīgs ramJet ar ārēju degvielas iesmidzināšans sistēmu ir labākais ko esu izfantazējis, laigan iepriekšējie varianti arī likās labākie, un labāki par iepriekšējiem, un kad pienāks brīdis ka neko jaunu vēl labāku izdomāt varis nevarēšu, tad varētu sākt kautko rekināt konkrētāk, arī uzīmēt, kādu modeli.

----------


## JDat

nu ja, nu ja. no sākuma vajadzēja veikt lokālos aprēķinus katrai sastāvdaļai, tad arī kompleksos aprēķinus. bet vienalga...
kapēc nevar uzbūvēt raķeti uz dīzeļdegvielas vai porpāna gāzes. Aizlido ar tādu raļetu uz statolu un uztankojies vai pieslēdz pie gāzes plīts un miers.

Vispār... tāda figņā. nafig epis vispār nosarbojas ar to visu. Ak'ja, aizmirsu, tas taču ir EPIS.

----------


## JDat

tā, mēnesserdzīgie kosmisko sazvērestību celāji.

Parasti kospirāciju piekritēji mēģina apšaubīt dažādus argumetus un uzdod jautājumus. Davai pamainīsimies ar lomām.
Mēs, tie kas uzskata ka cilvēks ir bijis uz mēness, uzdosim jums jautājumus, un jūs atbildēsies. Standarta figņa, gan no vienas, gan no optras puses ir lielā daudzumā internetā. Šoreiz gribās kaut ko citu.

Jautājumi uz kuriem vajadzētu atbildēt konspirāciju piekritējiem:
1) Kas notika ar APOLLO13 jūsu skatījumā?
2) Kāpēc lidojuma laikā radiosignāli nāca no mēness, tajjā laikā kad kosmosa kuģi bij tur aizlidojuši un notika pastaigas pa mēnesi (EVA)? Ja tas būtu apmāns, tad komunisti uzreiz bļautu par krāpniecību.
3) Kapēc komunisti samierinājās ar APOLLO sasniegumiem un nebļāba ka tas ir FAKE?

Sākumam pietiks.
Man patīk standarta paskaidrojumi kapēc cilvēki bija uz mēness šajā lapā:
http://www.skeptik.net/conspir/moonhoax.htm
Cienījamie mēnessērdzīgie!
Vai jums ir pamats apšaubīt kaut vienu no šiem paskaidrojumiem?

Kas attiecas uz staigāānu, tad var paskatīties gan iepriekš dotajā linkā, gan arī paskatīties populāro Discovery raidījumu Mythbusters. Viņiem bija speciāla epizode, kas veltīta tieši FAKE moon landing. Neatstāstīšu, kas ko un kā. Paskatieties paši. Un tad izskaidrojiet kas un kā ir FAKE ar staigāšanu uz mēness.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBus...oon_Landing.22
Kas grib redzēt, meklē torrentos.

Pirms nelasījāt linku un neredzējāt to epizodi, nedirsiet ne ko, jo jums nav argumentu.

Kas attiecas uz cosmosLV murgiem...
Tāda sajūta ka uz pilnmēnesi tvdx atkal ir aktivizējies un ar jaunu niku mēģina spamot.
Tad lūdzu, tvdx, vai (ja es kļūdos) cosmosLV. KUr tev ir pierādījumi ka Gagarins bija psihenē?
Gagarins divus gadus no vietas braukāja pa pasauli uz prezentācijām, tāpēc šamējo arī padomijā neredzēja un paklīda attiecīgas baumas.
Bet ja jau pieņem ka Gagarins sajuka prātā (tikai pieņem tīri teorētiski), tad ko? Kas ir ar citiem astronautiem un kosmonautiem? MIR stacījā dzīvojušie, Shuttle misijas, Starptautiskā kosmiskā stavija? Tur arī visiem vajadzētu sajukt prātā. Bet tā nav. Ar Gagarinu arī tā nebija. Par tām frekvencēm vispār kaut kāda būļļa kaka, kas nav saustīta ar astrofiziku, bet ir saistīta ar astroloģiju un citām šamaņu zinātnēm.

----------


## JDat

Vēl jautājums mēnessērdzīgajiem:
Kā tur īsti bija ar to spalvas un āmura nomešanu? Ka to FAKE var uztaisīt uz zemes?  :: 
Tas taču bija originālajos video.


Un tagad mana mīļākā tēma, speciāli digitālajiem elektroniķiem un MCU pazinējiem:
Vai kāds ir analizējis APOLLO kompīti? Vai ir skaidrs kā tur viss strādā? Vai izejas kodos arī ir atrasts FAKE?
Pa cik elektronikas forums un beztēma. Davai labāk parunāsim tieši par APOLLO kompīti un FAKE faktoru nevis par kaut kaudām tur debīlisma frekvencēm. Protams tie kas zina MCU lietas, parasti (protams izņēmums ir EPIS) uzskata ka cilvēks ir bijis uz mēness...
Kaut vai a_maksiks,abergs,zzz,vikings,delfīns,next un citi.

----------


## moa

> Jautājumi uz kuriem vajadzētu atbildēt konspirāciju piekritējiem:
> 1) Kas notika ar APOLLO13 jūsu skatījumā?
> 2) Kāpēc lidojuma laikā radiosignāli nāca no mēness, tajjā laikā kad kosmosa kuģi bij tur aizlidojuši un notika pastaigas pa mēnesi (EVA)? Ja tas būtu apmāns, tad komunisti uzreiz bļautu par krāpniecību.
> 3) Kapēc komunisti samierinājās ar APOLLO sasniegumiem un nebļāba ka tas ir FAKE?


 1. Visdrīzāk viņi patiešām mēģināja to misiju realizēt tādu kā deklarēja.
2. Tolaik nebija tāda līmeņa spiegošana lai feiku pierādītu. Nav jēgas bļaut par to, ko pierādīt nevarēja.
3. Gan vieni gan otri zināja, ka to nevar izdarīt. Te vietā pretjautājums, kāpēc komuņagas paši tur nelidoja, kaut vai lai apstiprinātu faktu ka var, pielāpītu savu Lunahodu un varbūt atstātu tur kādu savu aparatūru piemēram uz Zemi vērsta vizuālā attēla translēšanai no turienes?
Tehniskais līmenis to jau pieļāva, cilvēka klātbūtni tur gan laikam ne.
Tā pat nekur jau nav zvanīts, ka arī tas itkā spogulis ir novietots uz Mēnes virsmas lai būtu kur šķipelēt ar lāzerstaru un to saņemt atpakaļ. Phe, elementārs fufelis. 
Tā kā....
Par visādiem tur videoroļikiem pofig pilnībā, to var iestudēt.
Arī par āmuru un spalvu vakuumā to nav grūti.

----------


## JDat

1. nuka nuka precīzāk.
2. kā nebija? ja jau komunisti varēja aizsūtīt zondes uz Venēru un saņemt bildi pa radio, tad noklausīties amerikāņu sarunas nebija ne kas sarežģīts.
3. Jau koroļova laikā padomija salaida zarā ar H1 raķeti, tāpēc arī neaizlidoja. Nu nebija padomjiem resursa lai nogādātu cilvēku turp un atpakaļ. Palasi par padomju raķerlietu vēsturi smalkāk. H1 padomjiem nebija pa spēkam+nepareizs managements no partijas puses.
Lunohods? Padomjiem pietika spēka aizgādātu vienu tonnu uz mēnesi. Lai cilvēku atgādātu atpakaļ no mēnes vajag vairāk, tā ka...

tstarotājs? Kā nav zvanīts? A kā ta mūsdienās mēra attālumu līdz mēnesim? Arī tas ir FAKE, jo mērītāji krāpjas?

Par vakumu un spalvu taisnība, bet kā tad sanāk ar filmēšanu? Vienu video uzfilmē ar "plīvojošu" karogu un izgāžas, citu video filmē vakūmā? Ja jau tā, tad tie ir izcili idioti, kas filmēja, varēja tak pārfilēt plīvojošu karogu kamēr sanāk. Tā pat pat mūsdienās nav tik lielu vakūmkameru lai uzfilmētu tādu FAKE, kur nu vēl 70 gados...

Larisa, dura, ko tu sajēdz no bioloģijas. Atradi ko salīdzināt. Cilvēku un blusu. Prāta pamaz laikam...

Būs laiks, vēl iedrukāšu.

Lapini lūdzu arī citus izteikt savu viedokli, par to vai amerikāņi bija uz mēness. Pilnīgi piekrītu next par atzīmmēšanos.  ::

----------


## sharps

> Jautājumi uz kuriem vajadzētu atbildēt konspirāciju piekritējiem:
> 1) Kas notika ar APOLLO13 jūsu skatījumā?
> 2) Kāpēc lidojuma laikā radiosignāli nāca no mēness, tajjā laikā kad kosmosa kuģi bij tur aizlidojuši un notika pastaigas pa mēnesi (EVA)? Ja tas būtu apmāns, tad komunisti uzreiz bļautu par krāpniecību.
> 3) Kapēc komunisti samierinājās ar APOLLO sasniegumiem un nebļāba ka tas ir FAKE?


 Te nu es tev piekriitu. Krievi buutu pirmie kas bljautu par falsifikaaciju.

Moa. krievi neaizlidoja taadeelj, ka nebija taadu resursu lai to izdariitu. Leetaak tomeer ar lunahodu savaakt paraudzinjus.

shii sazveerestiibas teorija ir tiiraakaa laika nosishana. buutu ar ko lietderiigaaku nodarbojushies. iipashi jau lielais rakjeshbuuvnieks Epis.  ::

----------


## Epis

nupat izlasīju šito PDF NASA izpētes papīru  "Evaluation of Vortex Chamber Concepts for Liquid Rocket Engine Applications"  
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi. ... 027873.pdf
tas ir 1999 gada ziņojums, par šīs VCCW tehnologijas izpēti un viņiem tur ir veikti pētījumi ar dažādām degvielām , idejām un conceptiem arī ja kas par hibrīd  RAMJET vortex dzinēju, jeb kā viņi paši sauc vortex combustion ramjet (VCRJ) un hibrīds saucās Rocket-based combined-cycle engines (RBBC) 
vēl minēts minēts dzinēju projekts:  DRACO (Demonstration of Rocket and Airbreathing
Combined-cycle Operation).
vārdsakot es domāju ka esu kautko jaunu izdomājis, bet izrādās ka neko nēsu izdomājis, tas viss jau pasen bīj izdomāts, es tikai nesaprotu kādēļ viņi tur Nasā tik ilgi bremzē un nerežo lielformāta raķetes ar šiem dzinējiem, un nepēta tos combo dzinējus, jo cik presē var lasīt tad tā Orbitec.com firma testē tikai parastos, un hibrīd (cietas degvielas) dzinējus. 

ja kas man liekās ka es pašā sākumā ka raku google šito pētījum papīru bīju atradis, bet viņu nebīju lasījis, tikai fiksi pārskatīju bildes, un tākā bildes bīj melnbaltas un sūdīgas, tad nepievērsu uzmanību, un tekstos āri neko atrast nevarēju ko toreiz meklēju, es tagat tā domāju ka varbūt tās hibrīd VCCW un RAmJET combo idejas man izpeldēja ārā dēļ tā ka bīju to papīru vienreiz jau redzējis, bet uzmanību šīm idejām pievērsis nebīju un pat lasījis nebīju(tikai ar acīm pārbraucu pār tekstam), līdz ar to sanāk gandrīz vai tā ka es nelasot esu zemapziņā tomēr izlasījis un vēlāk pašam nezinot iedomājies ka es to esu izgudrojis  ::  
žēļ ka es nēsu šito combo izdomājis pirmais, es jau domāju tas ir gadsimta izgudrojums, ka varētu joka pēc kautko arī nopatentēt, bet notika kā parasti jo viss jau ir izgudrots. laigan tā turbinas priekšējā gaisa savācēj degvielas padeves ideja man liekās ka ir jauna, vismaz nekur par tādu nēsu neko lasījis !

----------


## JDat

Duraks tu esi EPI. Kāpēc jāražo raķetes? Lai varētu šaut gaisā? Kas ir ko tu domā ka NASA strādā ta pat kā tu? Izdomā un uzreiz ļepī kopā un šauj gaisā? Tas ir dārgāk ne kā 10 gadu veikt pētijumus un uztaisīt lai tiešām darbojas.

----------


## Epis

> Duraks tu esi EPI. Kāpēc jāražo raķetes? Lai varētu šaut gaisā? Kas ir ko tu domā ka NASA strādā ta pat kā tu? Izdomā un uzreiz ļepī kopā un šauj gaisā? Tas ir dārgāk ne kā 10 gadu veikt pētijumus un uztaisīt lai tiešām darbojas.


 1. protams ka raketes ražo lai šautu gaisā uz vismaz uz LEO . 
2. Viņi tur strādā savādāk, galvenā atšķirība ka tur maksā neatkarīgi no tā vai ir rezultāts vai nav, man diemžēl nemaksā par to ja man kautkas nesanāk  ::  
3. man liekās ka 10 gadus veikt pētijumus ir krietni dārgāk, ja to dara extra klases "Doktori,Magistri, utt papīriem, titpuliem apkrāvušies speci" nekā pārdesmit diletanti, studentiņi, vai hoby, uz brīvprātibas principiem utt.. šādā stilā darbojoties vienīgās izmaksas ir reāli matreāli, un šādam raķeš dzinējam bleķis maksātu kapeikas, tur pat varētu likt Kevlāru, vai karbon audumu, protams runa iet par miniatūru modeli kāda dārzeņa lielumā ( ārējie diametri 4-5cm garums kādi 10-15cm, varētu izmatot standart caurules, gāzes balonus, vārstus, sensorus, elektroniku utt.. tur neko pašam pa lielam no jauna izgudrot nevaig, vaig tik piķi matreāliem nedaudz naudas samaksāt kādām rūpnīcām lai izfrēzē, izvirpo tur pāris protatip detaļas, kuras nevar nopirkt gatavas,  es saku ka pa kādiem 10'000 Ls mierīgi varētu pāris dzinēj modeļus uztaisīt, un vismaz 1 no viņiem ietu, nu nebūtu tur super duper efektivitātes cipari, līdz sīkumiem optimizēts dizains, utt.. bet vismaz ietu, un kas zin ja tie parametri tam Raketes, ramjet kombo dzinējam tie parametri būtu vismaz 85% no Max iespējamajiem tad tās derētu priekš LEO lidmašinas. 
Piemēram apsties kā dānijā tā cilvēku labdarības organizācija, biedrība Kopenhagen suborbitals, pa 50'000 eiro  uzķīlēja raketi kur vieta 1 cilvēkam (tur bīj manikens iekšā) vienīgi palaist viņiem neizdevās, pie tā reāli vainīga ir dānijas valdība ja tie mīkstie būtu iedevuši viņiem atļauju palaist raketi vismaz 1 reiz nedēļā izbrīvējot kādu laika joslu tad viņi jau sen būtu tās sīkās kļumes novērsuši un to savu raketei iemēginājuši, un būtu kautkāda reāla attīstība, a tā tagat viņi gaidīs veselu gadu, kamēr atkal varēs raketei megināt palais, un izņemot to raketi viņi tur ir izmeginājuši dažāda tipa rakeš dzinējus, arī par kapeik budžetu bāzejoties uz ziedojumiem  :: , un tu man te Jdat stāsti ka šodien lētāk ir 10 gadus marinēt, nekā kautko iemēgināt  ::  he he
kā ir ar modeļ lidmašinām un tādām model minī virskaņas lidmašinām tām ko arī vaig speciālus palaišanas logus, kurus dod baltījas jūras vidū uz neitrālas teritorijas 1reiz gadā  !! ?

----------


## kaspich

> vārdsakot es domāju ka esu kautko jaunu izdomājis, bet izrādās ka neko nēsu izdomājis, tas viss jau pasen bīj izdomāts, es tikai nesaprotu ...


 nu re, beidzot kaut kas pratiigs  ::

----------


## JDat

Pirmkart ko tu piepisies pie LEO? Redzu ka tev ļoti iepatikās tas termins, ne kas vairāk. Tev tak nav ne mazākās nojausmas kā jābūvē raķetes. Ne maz nestādies priekšā ka tas notiek. Ko vajag ko ne. Kā organizēt būvniecību. Zin cik daudz materiāla iet zudumā kamēr uzbūvē pirmo raķeti...
Scale modeļu testi der tikai kā viena no daudzām metodēm veicot testus nevis kā galvenais virziens.

Tik pat labi var paprasīt, kapēc amerikāņi tik gaisi būvē Constellation program. Galu galā nevar uzļe'pit raķeti no duck tape un laist gaisā. Kā ar apkalpi uz zemes (ground support equipment)?  Jābūve jaunas palaišanas fermas. Uzpilde. Degvielas ražošana. Vadības sitēmu izstrāde (gan pašā kuģī, gan starta kompleksā). Tas tev nav uz samoduru BMX rumbas virpot (arī tur tev ir pilnīgs FAIL) un lēkāt pa soliņiem purčikā.

Tev tiešām nav ko darīt, ka tikai nodarboties ar kuļibina stila "izgudrojumiem"?

Piedāvāju vienu interesantu nodarbi: uztaisi uz FPGA apollo kompīša (AGC) simulatoru (neesmu internetā atradis ka kāds uz FPGA būvētu AGC simulatoru), lai tur var palaist originālos apollo kodus. Tas būtu interesanti un es varētu pievienoties (cik nu varu, nezinot FPGA) šādā DIY izklaides projektiņā pašizglītošanās nolūkos. Lai arī pievienotā vērtība tādam projektam ir nulle, tas tomēr ir labāk ne kā sapņot par lietām, par kurām ne ko nezini.

----------


## Epis

īsumā ir tā ka Ja šajā VCCW+Wortex Ramjet dzinēja combo iekšējās dzinēju sienas tempertūras ir zem 500C ta tur varētu izmantot Kevlāru un Karbonu + pāris bleķa detaļas, tad tas dzinējs būs SUper viegls apmēram 10-15X vieglāks nekā ekvivalentas jaudas RamJet kur viss centrs ir no bleķa, titāna
tas ir tādēļ ka piemēram Kevlaram stiepes izturība ir 3.6 GPA un salīdzinājumā ar labu bleķi kam ir 1-1.2Gpa (ņemam 1Gpa) tātad iegūstam 3.6x reiz kevlārs ir izturīgāks nekā bleķis, tas nozīmē ka varam likt 3.6x mazāk kevlāra bet kevlārs arī ir 7.8/1.4=5.57X vieglāks par bleķi līdz ar to 5.57*3.6=20.05X vieglāka konstrukcija salīdzinot ar tīri izturīgu Bleķi !! bet tākā šis ir pulsējoš dzinējs un pulsa PWM frekvence būs 25% tad tā jauda līdzīgā izmērā arī būs tikai 25% no līdzīga izmēra Ramjet dzinēja līdz ar to tos 20X pieaugumu ir jāsamazina 4 reiz un dabūnam 5X uzlabojumu masas/jaudas attiecībā, un ja pieņem ka normāla turbinas masas/spēka attiecība ir 1/5 nu tad man tur vaidzētu sanākt ciparam 1/20+

es te vēl palasīju wiki ir intresanti dzinēju koncepti "Air-augmented rocket"  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air-augmented_rocket 
tur ir par rakeš dzinēju kas ielikts tādā kā gaisa trubā un izmanto ievilkto gaisu kā papild reakcijas massu to ar raketi uzkarsējot un šādi pēc wiki parasts rakeš dzinējs ar 260s ISP iegūst 500+ ISP lielu jaudu, vienīgi tur vēlāk teikts ka to lieli + ieguvumu noēd papild massa ko izmanto priekš gaisa savākšanas trubas, kas ir palliela, un ja tā būvēta no bleķa, tad nav brīnums ka sver tik pat cik vēlviena centrālā rakete, un vēlviens = tāds ka ātri vai vēlu atmosfēra beigsies  ::  un tad šī liekā gaisa savācēj massa jāstumj līdzi  kas samazina to tālāko performance. 

mana ideja protams ir vienkārša un varētu tajā laikā kad iziet ārpus atmosfēras mierīgi nomest tos ārējo gaisa savācēj apvalkus, līdzīgi kā rakete atdala savas pakāpes, te varētu ko līdzīgu tādejādi paliktu tkai centra rakeš dzinējs un samērā jaudīgs. es domāju ka manā pulsējošā dzinēja versijā tas ISP būs lielāks jo te rakete to gaisu tik daudz nekārsēs, bet tā vietā grūdīs ārā ar detonācijas vilni tādu kāds viņš tur būs, tādējādi reakcijas massa būs lielāka, un ISP varētu būt 100-2000+ bet arī jauda zemāka. 
karoči mans raketes hibrīd dzinējs sanāks pēc līdzīgas kā šitie Air-augumented rocket dzinēji un līdz ar to precīzāks nosaukums būtu "Pulsed Wortex Air Augumented Rocket" engine  sanāk smuks saīsinājums:  PWAR jeb Pulse WAR engine  ::

----------


## JDat

Aļo, EPI! Tu mēdz arī lasīt svešus komentārus, vai tikai akli postē savus?

----------


## Epis

> Aļo, EPI! Tu mēdz arī lasīt svešus komentārus, vai tikai akli postē savus?


 es lasu vissus komentus, vienkārši neredzu jēgu atbildēt, vispār bīju jau uzrakstījis garu garās atbildes, bet tad padomāju un pārdomāju jo kāda jega man te mācīt un skaidrot kas ir kas, ejat un paši patīsību rokat, par tām visām tehnologijām, es tesu ielicis linkus uz tiem pāris PDF papīriem kas dod plašu priekštatu par tēmu. 
atbildēšu tikai par konkrētās idejas detaļām. savādāk pārāk liels oftopiks

reku ātri uzmetu 3D modeli  kā varētu griezumā izskatītes tas dzinējs (gaisa ieejas trubā nav vēl iezīme'ti airodinamiskie vortex spārni ) 


nu kā jums man nākotnes dZinēja konceptiņš   ::

----------


## JDat

Tas ko tu te raksti un daries, tas visiem ir skaidrs. Tev ir pārāk gari komentāri lai lasītu un iedziļinātos. Pie tam, kāda tam jēga, ko tu dari? Tie kam vajag uzprojektēs arī bez tevis.  ::  Forums jau ir domāts, lai apspriestos nevis lasītu tavus monologus.

Par dzinēju. Kā ta tur paliek ar kustīgajām detaļām par ko rakstīji, lai palielinātu efektivitāti. Ne ko tādu tur neredzu. Nav skadrs kā regulēsies tev tur tas viss. Zinot elementrāru mehāniku, skaidrs ka tā ideja tev nestrādās konstruktīvi un mehāniski. Tur ir tikai viens variants kā mainīt platumu. Ar konstrukciju, kas ir līdziga ziedlapiņas mehānismam. Nezinu vai ideju uztvēri, bet nu. Ja būtu kantainas atveres, tad ar tavu ķibeņimatīku vēl varētu kaut ko darīt. Bet apaļam ne kādīgi. Kodusu jāveido no ziedlapiņām, kuras kustās viena gar otru un tādā veidā maina konusa izmērus. Ražo 3D dizaineri!Kopumā ņemot, nez kapēm mani neinteresē šāda tehnoloģija. Ja tas būtu kas sevišķs, tad bazūnētu visi mēdiji par efektīvu dzinēju. Zinātnieki, atšķirībā no EPJA, skaļi neplātās, pirms nav pārliecināti ka ideja strādās. Tas ka ir daži raksti nopublicēti, tā nav plātīšanās. Tas, ko EPIS drukā forumā, tā gan ir plātīšanas. Vot tev i izgudrošanas efektivitāte. Pie tam, raimondiņš sen nav manīts šajā forumā...


PS: kaut kā mēnessērdzīgie klusē. Laikam šiem aptrūkās FAKE pierādošu faktu.  ::

----------


## Epis

atradu īsto lapu kur ir viekta izpēte par šādiem rocket based combines cycle dzinējiem, jeb vienkārši Ramrocket http://caius.utias.utoronto.ca/rbcc.html 
pāris bildes no tā saita 




tur ir intresanti pētijumu par šito tēmu, tad vēl uzraku vienu 2004 gada prezentācijas papīru PROPULSION SYSTEMS FO R HYPERSONIC FLIGHT 
http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public/PubFullT ... 116-10.pdf
tur arī ir pāris lapas par RAMrocket ideju un konfigurāicjām ar propeleru, ar vairākām centra raketēm, vēl ar reketi pulsējošā režimā, ja kas šitas ir manējais, tur teikt ka ja ieliek pliku rakeš dzinēju tajā airodinamiskajā trubā tad startējot no 0 tas papild labums (ISP pieaugums) būs ap 10% pie grūšanas spēka, bet ja raketi bliež pulsējošā režimā tad tā jauda palielinās par 90%, dēļ tā ka pulsējot vairāk gaisu var savākt un izsviest, un nav jau teikts ka pulsēšana nozīmē totālu dzinēj izsleggšanu, pulsēšana vāretu būt teiksim no 5% jaudas līdz 100% viļņveidīga augstā frekvencē,
un tagat tā lieta ir kļuvusi skaidrāka, un katkādu bonusu šitā var dabūt, ja ņem vērā to ka nevienā no tiem papīriem nebīj runa par VCCW rakeš dzinēju un tās dzesešanas sistēmu gan pašā raketē gan arī centra trubā, un līdz ar to ja piemet klāt šitās tehnalogijas tad tādas idejas varētu realizēt SSTO

----------


## a_masiks

Tjipa ar lisapēdu netiki galā - ķēries pie CNC, ar CnC netiki galā - ķēries pie tvaika mūžīgā dzinēja, ar tvaika dzinēju nekas nesanāca - tagad uz kosmiskajām raķetēm  atvēzējies...  kaut kas man liek domāt, ka vienam te vēl bērnība nekādi nevar beigties... iesprūdis pacients kaut kur starp 12 un 13 gadiem... 
Laikam lieki teikt, ka pēc pieciem gadiem sagaidīt konkurējošus, superduper lētus un fantastiski efektīvus kosmiskos startus Virgin komercreisiem te neviens pat necer. Pilnīgi pietiks ja varonis atzīs, ka sanāca tāpat kā ar CnC. Tas jau arī būs baisi daudz...

----------


## Epis

> Tjipa ar lisapēdu netiki galā - ķēries pie CNC, ar CnC netiki galā - ķēries pie tvaika mūžīgā dzinēja, ar tvaika dzinēju nekas nesanāca - tagad uz kosmiskajām raķetēm atvēzējies... kaut kas man liek domāt, ka vienam te vēl bērnība nekādi nevar beigties... iesprūdis pacients kaut kur starp 12 un 13 gadiem...


 man pajāt ko tu tur domā !    ::  

visiem mēnes konspirācij faniem reku pirmās bildes no japanas menes sputnika Chang'e-2 prove  http://www.cnsa.gov.cn/n1081/n7529/n7935/277524.html 
Tagat jāgaida ka tie japāņi nofočēs visu mēnesi un publicēs kvalitatīvākas bildes tām Aopolo misijas vietām.

----------


## JDat

Jā, jā.

Un ta ka sagaidīs, ko tad?
Būs pierādījums, bet mēnessērdzīgie, tik un tā bļaus ka FAKE. Pie tam argumentēs, ka NASA ir piekukuļojusi JAXA un tādā garā. Vot mēnessērdzīgie, bļin...

----------


## Epis

vispār tā cilvēka uz mēnes tēma man ir vienaldzīga, jo no tā nevienam labāk nepaliek, un lētāki ceļojumi uz marsu, kādu Exoplanētu nekļūs, tā vietā labāk domāt par LEO posmu, un reku manas pēdējās idejas uzīmētas, un pēdējais koncepts ir tāds ka mana VortexTurboRocket motora grūšanas/masas attiecība varētu būt 30-40 robežās, varbūt vairāk bet diez vai būs kā plikai raketei, jebkurā gadījumā tābūs TSTO un pacelsies vertikāli kā normāla rakete lidos arī par normālo rakeš trajektoriju, un kad sasniegs 20+km un MACH 4-5 ātrumu tad begsies gais/rakeš kombinētais cikls un nometīs nost tukšās degvielas tverti + Opcijā varētu būt arī rakešmotora gaisa trubas nomešana, jo tā ir lēta sastāvdaļa un vairs nav vaidzīga, viss pārējais paliek kā agrāk.

atgādināšu ka parastā TurboRocket izstrādāto, projektēto modeļu grušanas/svara attiecība ir 4-5, manējam modelim būs 30-40, izskaidrojums tam ir ļoti vienkārš jo manā modelī gaisa truba būs dzesēta ar šķidro N2O, un rakeš trurbīnu arī dzesēs bet tur iespējams ies šķidrs propāns, un visa rakete no carbona, kevlara kas ir 10X stiprāka par bleķi un izturības/masas attiecība ir 20+X reiz lielāka nekā bleķis, līdz ar to arī sanāk tā pate Turborocket ideja bet uz kārtīgas svara diētas, pateicoties Vortex dzesēšanai, un iegūstam ko patiesi vieglu un jaudīgu+ efektīvu.  
vispār es nešaubos ka nākotnē kāds ko tādu uztaisīs, un vairāk es te neko izdomāt nevaru, jo viss cits jau ir izdomāts.
[attachment=0:1wqwy6mx]Turbo_rocket_Outside.gif[/attachment:1wqwy6mx]
[attachment=1:1wqwy6mx]Turbo_rocket_inside2.gif[/attachment:1wqwy6mx]

----------


## ansius

> un rakeš trurbīnu arī dzesēs bet tur iespējams ies šķidrs propāns, un visa rakete no carbona, kevlara kas ir 10X stiprāka par bleķi un izturības/masas attiecība ir 20+X reiz lielāka nekā bleķis,


 FAIL tu vispār esi painteresējies, un papētījis kas notiek ar materiāliem ko tu kustini virsskaņas ātrumā? nez kāpēc vēl jo projām visu kas pārvietojas virsskaņas ātrumā pārklāj ar metālu? Zini ir tāda īpašība berze, un tu esi ieberzies ar savu ideju un smagi  ::  @#$% tu kaut vienu raķešu modeli mūžā esi uzbūvējis? un lidinājis? un starp citu ja esi piemirsis ka gan ogļšķiedra gan kevlars necieš karstumu:

"Kevlar maintains its strength and resilience down to cryogenic temperatures (−196°C); indeed, it is slightly stronger at low temperatures. At higher temperatures the tensile strength is immediately reduced by about 10–20%, and after some hours the strength progressively reduces further. For example at 160°C (320°F) about 10% reduction in strength occurs after 500 hours. At 260°C (500°F) 50% strength reduction occurs after 70 hours." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevlar

un olķiedras audums deg, ja nezināji, varbūt tev būs pārsteigums pat dimats deg, ķīmijas stundās gulēt nevajadzēja.

FAIL...

----------


## bbarda

Epi tas gadījumā nebiji tu ko zibens saspēra bērnībā???

----------


## Epis

> FAIL tu vispār esi painteresējies, un papētījis kas notiek ar materiāliem ko tu kustini virsskaņas ātrumā? nez kāpēc vēl jo projām visu kas pārvietojas virsskaņas ātrumā pārklāj ar metālu? Zini ir tāda īpašība berze, un tu esi ieberzies ar savu ideju un smagi  @#$% tu kaut vienu raķešu modeli mūžā esi uzbūvējis? un lidinājis? un starp citu ja esi piemirsis ka gan ogļšķiedra gan kevlars necieš karstumu:
> "Kevlar maintains its strength and resilience down to cryogenic temperatures (−196°C); indeed, it is slightly stronger at low temperatures. At higher temperatures the tensile strength is immediately reduced by about 10–20%, and after some hours the strength progressively reduces further. For example at 160°C (320°F) about 10% reduction in strength occurs after 500 hours. At 260°C (500°F) 50% strength reduction occurs after 70 hours." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevlar
> un olķiedras audums deg, ja nezināji, varbūt tev būs pārsteigums pat dimats deg, ķīmijas stundās gulēt nevajadzēja.
> FAIL...


 prieks par vismazkautkādu konstruktīvu kritiku, un tur ir sava taisnība par tiem matreāliem.
Apstījos wiki kevlara tehnisko specifikācijas lapu un tur viņam tā izturība tā uzreiz nemazinās, tas notiek pakāpeniski un tur bīj grafiks ar to pakāpeniskuma dinamiku 10C 1 minūtē un tā tempertūras līkne sāka starji krist pie 500C tas bīj dekompozīcijas grafiks, bet izturība tur krīt arī atkarībā no laika un līdz tempertūrai 200C var mierīgi karsēt īsu laika perjodu teiksim 2 minūtes (raketes palaišanas Laiks) un tajā perjodā ja tempertūra nepārsniegs kādus 250C tad izturība nekritīs dramatiski, par ķīmiskām reakcijām tad ar to varētu būt problēma un tādēļ ienāca prātā no ārpuses varētu izmantot pāris S-glass slāņus, tākā tas ir stikls kas nedeg, ķīmiski ar neko nereaģē, un ir liela termo noturība un reāli var strādāt 500-600C pie 780c sāk plastiski deformāteis, es atradu vienu S-glass bukletu kur šo matreālu reklamē kā ārējo apvalku reaktīvo lidmašinu (kaujas iznīcinātājiem) spārniem  un korpusam http://www.agy.com/products/s2/PDFs/933_Yarn.pdf
un tas tad varētu būt aizsardzības slānis tiem lielajiem Mach ātrummiem kur būtu tiešs kontakts ar tām gaisa straumēm un nebūtu nekādas šķidrās degvielas vai Lox dzesēšanas, un centrā kur viss degs tur tās tempertūras būs relatīvi zemas, 100-200C ne vairāk kā jau VCCW dzinēju degšanas kambariem pienākās, jo tur tempertūra sienām bij ap 50C, aizmirsu precizus ciparu bet bij sasodīti maz, un tajā manā versijā protams dzesēšana būs švakāka lai taupītu N2o un vairaķ izmantotu ienākošo gaisu oxidēšanai, vārdsakot tempertūras tur nekādā gadijumā nebūs 1000-3000 C !! kā standart rakešu sienām turbinām laikam ka ir 500-800C.
vārdakot pēdējā variantā darba laiks gais/raketes režimā ir ļoti īss tikai pāris minūtes, jo no lidmašinas pacelšanās stilla varianta izdomāju ka vaig tomēr to lietu darīt vertikāli un jo ātrāk no blīvās atmosfēras ārā jo labāk, un tie papild gaisa režima elementi var būt vienreiz lietojami, proti katru reizi jauns gaisa trubas kompozīt apvelks, līdz ar to nav vaidzīgi matreāli kas izturētu 100+ stundas slodzi, un daudzkārtējus lidojumus, un tas viss palielina kompozīt matreālu izmantošanas iespējamību.

----------


## sharps

epi epi. tak uztaisi saakumaa uz PICa skrienosho uguni. beidz fantazeet par rakjeshu shaushanu. man taadi sapnji bija agriinos pusaudzhu gados, tad tas ir veseliigi lasiit literatuuru un pamazaam augt. bet tavos gados tas jau vairs nav iipashi labi.

----------


## a_masiks

> Epi tas gadījumā nebiji tu ko zibens saspēra bērnībā???


 negluži......  pēc visa spriežot tas bija viņš, kas bērnībā zibeni saspēra...

----------


## Epis

nu saņemās dzeki, vismaz pāris tehniskus komentārus kādēļ ši pēdējā ideja ir FALE ?  

topika sākumā gribēju zināt vai var uztaisīt siltum dzinēju ar lielāku effektivitātie, tagat gribu zināt vai var uztaisīt labāku rakeš dzinēju, un kā pirmajā variantā domāju ka var, kamēr netiks pierādīts pretējais, un pagaidām vēl tādi fundamentāli šķērši kāpēc nevar nav zināmi, ja tādi parādīsies tad skaidrs, metīs mieru, ja nav ta nav.
es tač netaisot būvēt kosmosa kuģi, vienkārši padomāt par aktuālu tēmu, apmēram tāpat kā pirms vēlēšanām padomāju pāris mēnešus par valsts politiku, padiskutēju, un šo to noskaidroju un izdomāju, un tagat es zinu ko politikā jādara, un kādēļ gan man jābūt nezinītim par rakeš tehnologijām, it sevišķi tagat kad pēdējos gados ši visa lieta attīstībā uzņem apgriezienus, katru dienu ir dažādi atklājumi par kosmosu, vispār uz zemes visu ko vien varēja atklāt pa lielam jau ir atklājuši, bet tur aukšā vēl nekas nav atkāts, tā ir ļoti intresanta tēma lai tajā nedaudz iedziļinātos !! un ir ļoti intresanta fizika, un dažādi problēm risinājumi, kas zin varbūt dzivē katkad kāda daļa no tās informācijas noderēs !!

----------


## ansius

> vārdsakot tempertūras tur nekādā gadijumā nebūs 1000-3000 C !! kā standart rakešu sienām turbinām laikam ka ir 500-800C.


 un no kā tad tev tur vilkme radīsies?  ::   kaut vai caiklovska formulu esi studējis? nemaz nerunājot par termodinamikas likumiem, no kurienes pie tik zemas starpības starp ienākošo un izejošo tu vispār vilkmi dabūsi?

tavai zināšanai stikls iekšienē ir galīgi garām, jo pirmkārt tas ir neelastīgs un trausls, un pat ja tam būtu pietiekama noturība pret t* raķetes iekšējā vibrācija viņu saplēstu ātri vien.

tavi izgudrojumi man atgādina mythbusters pārbaudītu mītu par ķīnieti kurš pie sava krēsla raķetes sasēja un cerēja pacelties gaisā.  ::  good luck with blowing your sef up!

----------


## Epis

> un no kā tad tev tur vilkme radīsies?  kaut vai caiklovska formulu esi studējis? nemaz nerunājot par termodinamikas likumiem, no kurienes pie tik zemas starpības starp ienākošo un izejošo tu vispār vilkmi dabūsi?


 Tu te laikam pārprati nebūs tā ka iekšā gan raketē, gan tajāg aisa trubā degviela degs ar 500-700C kā sveču liesma, būs tā kad vissas degšanas tempertūras būs > 3000C  vismaz no raketes, un gaisa trubā varētu būt uz pusi mazāk vai kā reaktīvajās lidmašinās, jo tur vienkārši būs liels liels N gāzes % -> 66,6% proti ja 20% O2 sadeg ar tik pat daudz(svarā) degvielu N2O, tad 79% N gāzes pienākot klāt vēl 20% degvielas tajā maisijumā ieņm 66%  1/3 daļa, un līdz ar to sadegot degvielai ar skābekļi ar tempertūru kādi 3000C tā tempertūra kritīsies jo uzkarsēs 2/3 N gāzi līdz ar to centrā tempertūra nebūs nekādā gadijumā lielāka par 1000C , nu man slikums tagat precīzāk rekināt ķīmiski kā kas tur varētu samaisīties, īstanībā svarīgākais ko vaidzētu zināt ir kādai jābūt O2 un Propāna, vai būtāna attiecībai lai izdegtu viss ? un tas pats ar N2O+propans,butāns ? 
Otra lieta ir korpusa tempertūra, un tā būs 100-200C, parspīti tam ka centrā gāzes būs no 1000-3000C korpusā iem vaidzētu būt zemiem cipariem, jo tiks laists šķidrs N2O dzesētājs pa malām, īstanībā tas būs arī Oxidētājs, vismaz daļa, tādēļ vilkme būs tādai kādai tai jābūt normālā turboRocket ražimā (tādai kārtigai!)  

atkārtoju vēlreiz centrā gaisa trubai pa to vītni lielā ātrumā un spiedienā cirkulēs(vienā virzienā) šķidrs auksts -140--100C N2O un tā būs izolācijas barjera starp stiklšķiedras/kevlāra korpusu un 1000+ gāzēm kas tur iekšā degs, un protams ka ejot pa to trubu tas N2Ouzkarsīs, un daļa pat nodegs, vispār aizejot līdz pašam galam nodegs lielākā daļa, varbūt kādi 5% nesadegs, bet šeit situāciju uzlabot palīdzētu pulsējošais dzinēja režims, un tajos perjodos kad jauda ir 100% no centrālās raketes tad cirkulējošais šķidrumsvarētu gandrīz vai nodegt (kādi 20%)palikt, un kad ir klusais režims (rakeš jauda kādi 10-5%0 tad šķidrums veiksmīgi izcirkulētu visā trubas garumā(dzesējot sienu) un būtu gatavs naķošam degšanas 100% jaudas ciklam, (ps tajā klusajā perjodā no āras gāstos papild degviela kas maisītos ar torbīnas iespiesto gaisu un kad rakete iedotu grīdā tad viss tur sasviltu un detonētu, un šādā pulsējošā rezīmā vilkmes, grušanas jaudas būtu papillo, bet korpusa temperturas zemas. 

tākā viss tur ir izdomāts, un varētu reāli iet !

stiklšķidra izturētu jo to kopā saturētu epoksidi, vai cita 2 komponenšu ķīmija, tur varianti ir visādi vaig tik piemeklēt tādu kas mazāk deg, un ja deg tad lielākā tempertūra + nereagē ar N2O

----------


## Vikings

N2O nodegs? Vai es kļūdos vai gadījumā nav oksīds, kas vispār nedeg? Un visi tie procenti - uz kā tie ir balstīti? Visdrīzāk, ka tie ir no gaisa pagrābti.

----------


## kaspich

eu, kaads to epi dziive ir redzeejis? reaals friiks izklausaas. butu forshi kaadaa alus vakaraa ljaut vinjam izpausties - ar prezentaaciju materiaaliem, u.t.t.  ::

----------


## ansius

N20 ir spēcīgs oksidētājs, un izmanto raķešdzinējos -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_rocket

----------


## AndrisZ

Domā, ka molekula kas sastāv no diviem slāpekļa atomiem un tikai viena skābekļa vēl var kautko osidēt?
NO2- cita lieta.  ::

----------


## JDat

Parafīns + N2O=Hibrīdā raķete.

----------


## ddff

Nepateikshu par N20, bet ar NO3 var riktiigi oksideet  :: 
Veel tagad Saldus vienaa parkaa var redzeet apmeeram metru diametraa izoksideetu bedri.

ddff

----------


## Epis

jā NO2 itkā izskatās labāks, bet tas ir sasodīti toxisks, salīdzinājumā ar N2O kas ir populārā smieklu gāze  :: ,  tas ISP tur laikam kombinējot ar Propānu varetu būt ap 250+, ja ņem standart raketi, bet šai gadijumā gaisa/rakeš režimā tas ir pilnīgi vienalga jo ISP vaig būt tukstošsos, un pēctam kad ies tīrā rakeš režimā tad ganjau varēs aizvilkties ar zemu 250s ISP līdz orbitai
nu ir visādi degvielu varianti, bet nu šī kombene ir leta, netoksiska un piejama katrā degvielas uzpildes stacijā (parastā šķidrā gāze, gāzes balonos (propāns + bisķi butāns) un N2O var dabūt arī uz katra strūra, jebkurā gadijumā ja ko kāds izdomā mēgināt taisīt tad šī kombene ir pirmās rokas izvēle, jo nevaig nekādus turbo pumpjus (pietiek ar iekšējo spiedienu!, nav toxisks un viss ir lēts. 



> Un visi tie procenti - uz kā tie ir balstīti? Visdrīzāk, ka tie ir no gaisa pagrābti.


 nu gaisa ķīmisko sastāvu vari Wiki apstītes pats, es tur noapaļoju, lai smukāki cipari, un tos otrus 20% degvielu piemētu tā uz dullo, es jau nezinu cik vaig daudz propānu lai sadedzinātu skābekli, (to massas attiecību), un vispār jau visu skābekli nekad nesadzinās, tākā reāli šitos visus parametrus varētu noskaidrot un noregulēt dzīvē uz kāda modeļ lidaparāta, un tas diezvai notiks kādā nāktnē, je vispār notiks, tāpēc tur ir pofig tie parametri, galvenais ir ideja, par to ka kontrukcija tiktu aktīvi dzesēta, un sastāvētu no kompozītiem, kā rezultātā būtu >10X vieglāka nekā analogi vecā stilla koncept modeļi.




> butu forshi kaadaa alus vakaraa ljaut vinjam izpausties - ar prezentaaciju materiaaliem, u.t.t.


 ja gribēt nav slikti, darīt man nav ko laiku tērēt tur prezentēties kautkur !!

----------


## ddff

> nu gaisa ķīmisko sastāvu vari Wiki apstītes pats, es tur noapaļoju, lai smukāki cipari, un tos otrus 20% degvielu piemētu tā uz dullo, es jau nezinu cik vaig daudz propānu lai sadedzinātu skābekli, (to massas attiecību), un vispār jau visu skābekli nekad nesadzinās


 Vai tad skolai nemaz laika neatlika- visu veltiiji augstajaam tehnologijaam?
Propaana un skaabeklja reakcijai attieciiba ir 1:5 
C3H8 + 5O2 = 3CO2 + 4H2O
Par cik gaiss satur 20.8% skaabeklja, tad aptuveni 25 litri gaisa uz 1 litru propaana.


ddff

----------


## Epis

nu mans sanāk šādi:
O2 - 32 g/mol    /  C3H8 - 44.1 g/mol 
C3H8+5(O2)= 44.1+160=204.1 g/mol 
tātad ja  C3h8 masa ir 1kg tad O2 vaidzēs 204.1/44.1 =4.6-1= 3.6kg  
un ja gaisā ir 20% O2 tad vaidzēs 18kg gaisa priekš 1 kg propana, nu tīri normāla attiecība  :: 

nu es reāli tajā ķīmijā nemāku uzrakstīt tās reaģēsanas formulas, kas ar ko deg, un cik iznāk rezultātā, tur man liekās ir jāseko kādiem citiem parametriem, nu ja kāds varētu ielikt kā deg C3H8 ar N2O ?
ā un varbūt arī kā deg C3H8 ar NO2?

----------


## kaspich

> nu mans sanāk šādi:
> O2 - 32 g/mol    /  C3H8 - 44.1 g/mol 
> C3H8+5(O2)= 44.1+160=204.1 g/mol 
> tātad ja  C3h8 masa ir 1kg tad O2 vaidzēs 204.1/44.1 =4.6-1= 3.6kg  
> un ja gaisā ir 20% O2 tad vaidzēs 18kg gaisa priekš 1 kg propana, nu tīri normāla attiecība 
> 
> nu es reāli tajā ķīmijā nemāku uzrakstīt tās reaģēsanas formulas, kas ar ko deg, un cik iznāk rezultātā, tur man liekās ir jāseko kādiem citiem parametriem, nu ja kāds varētu ielikt kā deg C3H8 ar N2O ?
> ā un varbūt arī kā deg C3H8 ar NO2?


 
epi, formulas, kodi un citi siikumi ir aktuaali nejeegaam. galvenais - taa ir ideja. pat, ja nespeej paskaidrot. ideja Tev ir!
ieliec savu fotograafiju sheit, un aizsuuti savu ideju Patentu valdei ar ziimogu 'slepeni'. Patentu valde taalak paarsuutiis to Aizsardziibas ministrijai, kas izmaksaas miljonu un iecels Aizsardziibas ministra padomnieka postenii! es Tev apsolu, taa buuus!!

----------


## kaadzis

::   ::   ::  fail!  ::

----------


## Epis

atradu ķīmisko balansātor kalkulātoru reku rezultāti:
http://www.personal.psu.edu/jzl157/balance.htm#example
nu reakcijas vaidzēja pašam izdomāt, un pameklējot uz dullokā reagē N2O+H snāk N2+H2O un carbons jau reaģejot aiziet CO2, laigan kādēļ gan nevarētu būt C2, vai C4, veidoties grafīts, fai Carbon nanotrubas  tipa cietas karbona daļas, jo tādā scenārijā vaidzētu mazāk oxidētāja.
nu reku rezultāti (softs iemeta tos ciparus, tos jau itkā pats arī varēja izdomāt, jo galvenais jau izdomāt kas ar ko reaģē)
   C3H8 + 10 N2O  =  10 N2 + 4 H2O + 3 CO2  sanāk ka 1kg propāna vaidzēs 9.9Kg N2O tātad 1:9.9
   2 C3H8 + 10 NO2  =  5 N2 + 8 H2O + 6 CO2  un te sanāktu 1kg pret 5.2Kg  nu attiecība ir labāka, bet NO2 ir sūdīga kā viela, tā kūst -11C un vārās pie 21C un laikam arī daudz agresīvaka, un līdz ar to nekādu spiedienu un pašcirkulāciju radīt tur laikam ka nevarēs, kā N2O.

ā un jautājums jau protams ir cik daudz tur izdalā tās energijas ??

----------


## sharps

> nu es reāli tajā ķīmijā nemāku uzrakstīt tās reaģēsanas formulas, kas ar ko deg, un cik iznāk rezultātā, tur man liekās ir jāseko kādiem citiem parametriem, nu ja kāds varētu ielikt kā deg C3H8 ar N2O ?
> ā un varbūt arī kā deg C3H8 ar NO2?


 nu ja nemaaki, tad nekjeries klaat. ja gribi iemaaciities, tad naaksies vien pastudeet. studeet tikai studeeshanas peec, lai uzzinaatu kaa pierakstaas taas reakcijas nebuutu pilniigi nekaadas jeegas.

----------


## ddff

Epi,

Tevis pasha un apkaarteejo droshiibas deelj, varbuut saac ar sho graamatu?
Nu, luudzu!

ddff

----------


## Epis

> Tevis pasha un apkaarteejo droshiibas deelj, varbuut saac ar sho graamatu?


 neverās vaļā, un es jau netaisos neko taisīt pagaidām, bet ja taisītu un ko experimentētu, tad pirmā izvēle butu nopirkt kādas gatavās sistēmas, kā piemēram mašinu NOX iesmidzinašanas Kiti kur principā viss ko vaig jau ir, kā balons, trubas, elektroniski kontrollējami vārsti,kautkādi pulsējošie selenoidi(pumpji) un pašas iesmidzināšanas trubas, viss ko tur vaidzētu ir uztaisīt rakešdzinēja korpusu sākumā no kāda bleķa uzvirpot neliela izmēra un ietaisīt  atveres lai varētu ielikt tās visas mašinas standart iesmidzināšnas sistēmas un viss rakete gatava, tādas sistēmas tur piķo ap 1000$

----------


## JDat

Nu nafig tev tās raķešu lietas panesās? Tu tak esi vairāk elektroniķis ne kā termodinamiķis-raķešnieks... Labāk padomā par sistēmām pilotējamos lidojumos. Tur arī ir kur izpausties, pie tam ar tavām FPGA zināšanām būtu interesanti.

Starp citu, kā jūtas tava SMD cepeškrāsns? Vari ielikt kādas jaunas bildes par tavu cepējmašinu? Vienkārši nostaļģijas vadīts lasu topiku kā tu būvēji...

----------


## Vikings

JDat, te jau lai tiktu nostaļģijā nemaz nevajag vecos forumus, pavelkot paralēles šībrīža tekstiem ar laiku kad Epis vēl taisīja enkoderi un atklāja Oma likumu var jau nojaust rezultātu. Mūžīgais cikls ir sācies. Aplis ir noslēdzies.

----------


## Epis

> JDat, te jau lai tiktu nostaļģijā nemaz nevajag vecos forumus, pavelkot paralēles šībrīža tekstiem ar laiku kad Epis vēl taisīja enkoderi un atklāja Oma likumu var jau nojaust rezultātu. Mūžīgais cikls ir sācies. Aplis ir noslēdzies.


 


> Nu nafig tev tās raķešu lietas panesās? Tu tak esi vairāk elektroniķis ne kā termodinamiķis-raķešnieks... Labāk padomā par sistēmām pilotējamos lidojumos. Tur arī ir kur izpausties, pie tam ar tavām FPGA zināšanām būtu interesanti.
> Starp citu, kā jūtas tava SMD cepeškrāsns? Vari ielikt kādas jaunas bildes par tavu cepējmašinu? Vienkārši nostaļģijas vadīts lasu topiku kā tu būvēji...


 Hobijs ir hobijs, tas nav bizness, biznesā projekti līdz galam jāpabeidz par katru cenu, neatkarīgi no tā vai tas jau ir totāli izbesījis, apnicis, vairs neintresē utt) savādāk vienkārši naudu neredzēt, bet hobijā galvenais ir lai būtu intresanti, un intresanti ir tik ilgi kamēr nav vēl viss iespējamais ko vien var izmēgināts, dažādas alternatīvas,nav izmēginātas, to varētu precīzāk arī definēt šādi, kamēr vien vari izdomāt ko jaunu, jaunus reisinājumus, idejas, tikmēr ir intresanti, bet kad ideju vairs nav, jo viss jau ir izdomāts, vai redzi ka tā lieta ir tāda kāda viņa īstanībā ir, jo sākumā jau ir tā ka kamēr neko īsti nezini liekās ka viss ir baigi vienkārši, viegli, bet ka dziļāk roc tad redzi to komplicētibas pakāpi, un secini ka tas vienkārši prasa pārāk daudz laika, un lai ar ko tādu nodarbotos tam jau ir jābūt pamat darbam pie kā strādā katru dienu, bet nu tāda laika nav, un nezin kad būs.  un ir vēl viens kritējījs, idejas izgudrojuma grandiozitāte, un pirmstam jau nekādi baigie izgudrojumi tur nebīj, bet šitās rakeš tehnologijas tomēr ir kas cits, jo šeit vismaz to pēdējo variantu ko izdomāju ir kas tāds ko vēl neviens tā īsti nav taisījis un testējis, tā jau ir zinātne, un atklājumi, un parasti tie kas kautko tādu grandiozu uztaisa, ieiet vēstures grāmatas,   :: 
un ja sanāk protams ne tikai ieej vēstures grāmatās bet arī pārdodot ideju, tehnologiju miljoni ieripo maciņā !!

un man protams liekās ka ši cold Wortex Turbo rocket ideja ir fantastiski laba, lai arī es to matemātiski ar formulām pierādīt nevaru, bet intuīcija man saka ka tas ir kas labs ar potenciālu, un personīgā pieredze rāda ka ja tā intuīcija ir +- pamatota ar dažādiem līdzīgu iekārtu parametriem, un tā ir vairāku tehnologiju sintēze, tad izejošo rezultātu šādu hibrī modeļu rezultātu var prognozēt vismaz tendences vai tas būs labāks par esošām tehnologijām vai nebūs, pat bez aprēķiniem. es te runāju par logiski pareizu izpratni par lietām un processiem kopumā.

----------


## kaspich

epi, savaa zinjaa es Tev noveelu palikt tikpat neizgliitotam jomaas, kuraas meegjini darboties, tikpat slinkam un neapkjeeriigam, info apkopojot/apguustot.
jo, traki skumji vareetu buut, ja Tu vienaa dienaa pamostos un saprastu, cik maz rubii, un cik taalu ir Tavi izgudrojumi liidz tiem miljoniem un/vai ieieshanas veesturee..
atceros - lasiiju, kaa epis meegjinaaja izgudrot stabilitronu, izmantojot lineaaraas kjeedes. nez, tad Oma likums veel, laikam, nebija izgudrojies  ::

----------


## Epis

es te visus aicinu nomest nost visādus sociālos, vestures, rakāšanos pagātnē utt aspektus un pievērties faktiem idejām pagaidām bez cipariem bet ņemot vērā darbibas principus, un man liekās ka šeit neviens vēl tā īsti nav izpratis darbības principus pēc kā strādātu tas pēdējais dzinēja modelis !, jo lai to saprastu ir jāizlasa dažādi tehnologiskie Pdf papīri par līdzīgas tehnologijas dzinējiem, kā VCCW, turboRocket, pulseJet, jeb pulse detonation engine un šī mana ideja apvieno 3 tehnologijas 1 motorā.



> jo, traki skumji vareetu buut, ja Tu vienaa dienaa pamostos un saprastu, cik maz rubii, un cik taalu ir Tavi izgudrojumi liidz tiem miljoniem un/vai ieieshanas veesturee..


 būs tevi jāapbēdina, jo šādas reizes ka pamostos un saprotu cik maz tomēr rubīju ir bījušas ļoti daudz, dēļ tā ka meginu kautko izdomāt, Pēc logikas šādi brīži nepienāk tikai tiem cilvēkiem kas baidās kautko paši izdomāt, arī izteikt savu viedokli jo vienkarši bail nonākt muļķa lomā.
Logika ir ļoti vienkārša, jo vairāk kautko publiski raksti, izsaki savas domas un idejas, kuras kā likums vairums ir nekam nederīgas, cilvēki sāk domāt  ka esi luzers utt,. izņemot gadījumu ka esi nopelnījis krietnu naudu, (ap miljonu) tad civēku atieksme krietni mainās, un visi sāk pēkšņi piekrist tavām domām, no luzera esi kļuvis par veiksminieku, un katra tava jaunā potenciāli nekam nederīgā ideja tiek uztverta ar aplausiem, un tie kas aplaudē protams ir nekas cits kā pielidēji, un sākotnējā variantā situācija pretēja ja jau esi ieguvis luzera reputāicju tad gadījumā ja ir kāda patiešam laba perspektīva ideja, visi tāpat saukās par luzeri. tākā šāda tipa komentāri nav ne pirmie ne arī pedējie, ar to vienkārši ir jārēkinas, tā ir ikdiena forumos un citur.

----------


## kaspich

epi, es piesakos applaudeet, ja ievietosi savu vecumu un fotograafiju  ::

----------


## JDat

> epi, es piesakos applaudeet, ja ievietosi savu vecumu un fotograafiju


 Kādu foto?
Vis jau sen ir iekš PIR (publiskā iedzīvotāju reģistra). Tik jāpameklē ar atslēgvārdu EPIS. Noteikti atradīsi īsto. Kas ir, meklētāju nemākam izmantot?  :: 

Pēdējais teikums nav uzbrauciens, bet gan ironija.

----------


## Epis

nu tad kā, būs vēl kāds profesionāls komentārs ? par to manu 3 tehnologiju kombo diznēj ideju (ja kas skan baigi kruta  ::  ) viens bīj par tempertūru, bet tas radās nesprotot pilnībā kā dzinējs strādā, vēl bīj par matreāla izturību karstumā, un ķīmisko Kevlara noturību, jeb līdz degšanu, tās lietas ir viegli risināmas, ar stiklšķiedru vai ko exotiskāku, par grušanas/massas attiecību nav bījis, bet tur tā īsti nevar pateikt, bet aptuveni projicējot kādas ir thrust/weight attiecība citām tehnologijām var novilkt tendences kādām vaidzētu būt šādam hibrīd modelim ar lieliem +- intervāliem, tākā aptuveni tam visam vaidzētu būt tādos līmeņos, vēl viens tāds X nezināmais jautājums, lielums būtu nepieciešamā N2O dzesētāja apjoms tas varētu būt tīri liels, un kopā to motora performancei nolaist lejā,  bet beigu beigās tas nepieciešamai dzesētāj šķidruma apjoms pēc massas būs mazāks, vai +- vienāds, ja piemēram tur būtu parastā turbo/rakete kas sver baigi daudz tur grušanas/svara atiecība ir 5/1 līdz ar to ja manam dzinējam dēļ vieglajiem kompozīt matreālu apvalkiem tā grušanas/ svara attiecība būtu 30/1 tad dzesētāj tvertnes varētu svērt 5X pašas raketes svara, un kopā sanāktu 5+1/30=1/5 tik pat cik standart turbo/rakete (degviela propāns svērs abos variantos tikpat, līdz ar to dzesētāja pieļaujamās massas Max var būt līdz pat 5x raketes massas, un atkarībā no standart varianta kur ar šādu turbo/rakeš dzineja kombeni tālu tikt nevar, manā variantā pateicoties 6x vieglākam dzinējam tad kad tiks izšķērdēts viss dzesēšanas tvertņu šķidrums (5x dzinēj massas ekvivalents(ieskaitot tvertnes svaru) tad varēs nomest nost tukšās degvielas tvertnes un tīrajā rakeš režimā ejot lidmašinas massa būs daudz labākā attiecība jo atšķirībā no vecā varianta šeit dzinēja masa kas jāvelk līdzi kosmosā līdz LEO būs tikai 1/6 no standart varianta, un ja kas varētu mierīgi taisīt raketi kurai ir daudzpakāpju degvielas tvertnes piemēram 3 pakapju degvielas tvertnes:
1.pakāpe ir gais/rakeš režima tvertne, kur ir ļoti maza propān bāka un milzīga N2O dzesētāj bāka priekš pirmā lidošanas posma kas iedzen raketi līdz 4000km/h, te varētu arī atbrivoties no tā ārēja gaisa turbo savācēja, jo vaidzība pēc tā zūd.
2.pakāpe rakeš režims kas iedos vēl papild 1100km/h ātrumu.
3. tāds pats kā 2 kur būs +1100km/h ātrums 
un tā nokļustam līdz orbitas ātrummam kautkur 27000-28000 km/h
un pēc izmaksāsm ja kuģim nomet tikai degvielas tvertnes tad tas jau skaitīsies lēts brauciens, jo lielo piķi maksā rakeš motori, bet bākas skaitās tik pat lētas kā degviela.
un lai šādu versiju realizētu tehniski pēc iespējas vienkāršāk tad motoriem vaidzētu atrasties augšā kur būs 3 pēdējā pakāpe. Tā pozīcija ir nepieciešama lai gais/raketes režimā varētu savākt vairāk gaisu, izmantojot raketes virsmu kā papild airodinamisko gaisa saspiedēju, un dzineju būs vērsti uz āru kādus 5 grādus rakeš dzinēju un 10 grādos ārējo gaisa dzinēj apvalku, lai to plūsmu novirzītu bišķi sāniski, tad nevaidzētu pašai raketei nekādas papild termo aizsardzības.

njā laikam jau sanāk tā ka tīra SSTO rakete/lidmašina nav īsti ekonomiski izdevīga, jo tur sanāk orbitā nogādāt pilnīgi vissu raketi arī  lētās degvielas tvertnes, līdz ar to pareizam konceptam vaidzētu būt tādam ka orbitā daudzkārtējai izmantošanai nogādā tikai tehnalogiski dārgākās raketes sastāvdaļas, un visu kas ir lēts pa ceļam met ārā.



> epi, es piesakos applaudeet, ja ievietosi savu vecumu un fotograafiju


 tev te kāds iepazišanās portāls vai ?

----------


## kaspich

joptvavaj.. toch ir.. nee, es neticeeju taadai laimei..  :: 
mjaa, 27 gados.. epi, kaa sokas ar c++/c#?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, nav ju arī smuki bērnu, šitā neparko apcelt... lai takš jaunietis izpildās.
Vēl padomju laikos bija speciāli pulciņi jauniešu tehniskajai jaunradei. 
Pionieri aprēķināja un būvēja kosmosa kuģu_ prototaipus_, savus izgudrojumus aizstāvēja speciālai inženieru komisijai, kuras sastāvā parasti bija pa kādam īstam kosmonautam. Būvēja ar speciāliem dzinējiem aprīkotus.... nu tur -  ar jonu paātrinātājiem vai kodoltermiskajiem fotonu dzinējiem.
Žurnālos "Modelist Kostruktor" ir dafiga fotosesijas par šādu izgudrojumu prezentācijām. Pionieri tur sacentās - kura kosmiskais kuģis tālāk spēs lidot, kuram tur tas dzinējs jaudīgāks, kurš tikai Saules sistēmas robežās paredzēts - a kurš starpgalaktiskajiem reisiem. Pašam mājās kaut kur tie žurnāli mētājas...
Tāds Epis tur ar saviem autocada zīmējumiem un aprēķiniem vienkārši būtu Stārs Nr1. Galvenais Raķešdzinēju Experts. Ar vienu plaukstas vēzienu noslaucītu kaukādus tur jonu vai fotonu dzinējus vienā setā.
Iespējams ka toreiz pionieri patiešām cerēja būvēt savus _prototaipus_ reālā izmērā un patiešām laist kosmosā palidināties.... merkantīli sapņi par teorētiski nopelnītajiem miljoniem viņus neapgrūtināja...

ak, jā - par miljoniem runājot... es ceru ka Epis tomēr ir pārdevis savu unikālo riteņa rumbu un ir nopelnījis vismaz kādu pusmiljonu? Nu kaut vai pusmiljonu tugriku vai juaņju? Cik sapratu - tas bija revolucionārs izrāviens BMX konstrukcijā, ij bija prognozes nopelnīt daudzus jo daudzus ļimonus... tikai vietējās patentvaldes un vietējo ūberalkatīgo atslēdznieku/virpotāju/frēzētāju (un protams šī foruma kretīnu) nenovīdība pārvilka tam visam treknu strīpu pāri...
Es ceru, ka var būt ir izdevies pārliecināt kādu taivānas firmu un pārdot tai nenovērtējamo nouhau par nieka pusļimonu zalā kāposta? Man domāt, šāda spoža inženieridejas novērtēšana, aizvērtu pākstis visiem šejienes pārgudrīšiem, līdz pat nākamajam gadsimtam... 
Rumba, protams, nau jau nekāds tur kosmiskās raķetes dzinējs.... par tādu dzinēju varētu dabūt daudz vairāk... taču vismaz pelnīto cieņu un godu tās autoram, tas pusļimons nodrošinātu gan! ar nepcietību gaidu, kad Epis lepni paziņos ka ir necerēti izdevīgi pārdevis savu izgudrojumu un tagad ir ierindojies jauno Latvijas ļimonāru rindās...
Veiksmīgi, gudri, godīgi un bagāti cilvēki -  tas tieši ir tas, kas šobrīd Latvijai ir vajadzīgs! Kur gan citur lai valsts ņemtu to naudiņu, kas jāatmaksā SVF?

----------


## kaspich

beernam jau 27 gadi!  ::  padomaa, tur deels 1.klasiitee jau vareetu iet [ceru, ka epis veiks kastraaciju zinaatnes vaardaa]..  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> beernam jau 27 gadi!  padomaa, tur deels 1.klasiitee jau vareetu iet [ceru, ka epis veiks kastraaciju zinaatnes vaardaa]..


 Manos 27 gados, mans dēls jau otrajā klasītē gāja, vidējais bija rindā uz bērnu dārzu, ij pats dzīvoju savā dzīvoklī bolderājā, kuru puslegāli nopirku no kurzemes pašvaldības. ja kas.

IMHO jaunu latviešu vīriešu infantilizācija nav retums, drīzāk pat globāla katastrofa. Man personīgi ir pazīstams latviešu "jaunietis" 35 gados, kurš dzīvo pie savas mammas, ir nosacīti nevainīgs jo nav ne reizes kniebies ar meitenēm, nemāk sarunāt radiņu, izlīdzas ar porno skatīšanos un sišanu kulakā. Tās dāmas, kuras ir ar viņu pazīstamas, sauc šo indivīdu par "vecmazbērnu", vai pāraugušu zīdaini, kura nabassaite vēl joprojām nav pārgriezta. 
Nebūtu nemazdrusciņ pārsteigts, ka šī foruma Stārs Nr1 arī tāpat, vēljoprojām dzīvotu dzīvoklī pie savas mammas. Tas praktiski visu izskaidrotu.




> nu tad kā, būs vēl kāds profesionāls komentārs ? par to manu 3 tehnologiju kombo diznēj ideju (ja kas skan baigi kruta  ) viens bīj par tempertūru, bet tas radās nesprotot pilnībā kā dzinējs strādā, vēl bīj par matreāla izturību karstumā, un ķīmisko Kevlara noturību, jeb līdz degšanu, tās lietas ir viegli risināmas, ar stiklšķiedru vai ko exotiskāku, par grušanas/massas attiecību nav bījis, bet tur tā īsti nevar pateikt,


 NĒ! Nav!!! Nav neviena iebilduma! Es garantēju!  Vari droši būvēt augšā, vai vismaz taivaņiešiem pārdot patentu! No sākuma vari uzbūvēt prototaipu samazinātā izmērā, ij palaist tuvējā kosmosā palidināties. pilnīgi droši, ka es tev saku!

----------


## Slowmo

Kā tas ir - nosacīti nevainīgs?  ::

----------


## Epis

sākās beztēma.
un panesās klasika, proti, ka vairs nav ko teikt tad sāk ķerties pie personības apspriešanas, es tik zemu netaisos krist. 

aicinu Adminu uzlikt atslēgu šim topikam un to noslēgt.

----------


## Slowmo

Kā - sākās beztēma? Topiks tak beztēmas sadaļā  ::

----------


## sharps

> es te visus aicinu nomest nost visādus sociālos, vestures, rakāšanos pagātnē utt aspektus un pievērties faktiem idejām pagaidām bez cipariem bet ņemot vērā darbibas principus, un man liekās ka šeit neviens vēl tā īsti nav izpratis darbības principus pēc kā strādātu tas pēdējais dzinēja modelis !, jo lai to saprastu ir jāizlasa dažādi tehnologiskie Pdf papīri par līdzīgas tehnologijas dzinējiem, kā VCCW, turboRocket, pulseJet, jeb pulse detonation engine un šī mana ideja apvieno 3 tehnologijas 1 motorā.


 epi galvenais ka tu saproti kaa tas darbojas. jaa un kaada vella peec buutu jaasaprot visaas siikaakajaas detaljaas, ja Latvijaa taas tehnologjijas neviens nelieto. katrs tak pelna maiziiti ar to kas vinjam ir pieejams. kaa teica mans kaads gudrss pasniedzeejs... "kakovo h....a peec man "tas" buutu jaazin, ja es ar sho lietu jau varu naudu nopelniit? apguustu tikai to kas man nepiecieshams neviss teereet laiku nevajadziigaam lietaam."

----------


## sharps

> Kā tas ir - nosacīti nevainīgs?


 tas laikam ir taa "darbs ar rocinju"  ::

----------


## JDat

EPIS ir nesaprastais zinātnieks. Ņem vērā ka zinātne ir ērkšķu ceļš. Daudzi tumsoņi un ķeceri izsmēja zinātniekus savulaik. Tas pats tagad notiek ar EPI.  ::

----------


## ddff

Es jau neko nesaku - ir jau labi, ka cilveeks intereseejaas un domaa par lielaam lietaam. Bet mani izbriina, ka tas viss ir tik ljoti atrauts no vidusskolas liimenja pamatzinaashanaam matemaatikaa, fizikaa un kjiimijaa. Es tieshaam apshaubu, ka ir iespeejams izteikt pamatotus spriedumus jautaajumos, kur truukst elementaaru pamatzinaashanu. Tas vairaak velk uz populaarzinaatnisko fantastiku taadaa prozas liimenii.

ddff

----------


## sharps

> Logika ir ļoti vienkārša, jo vairāk kautko publiski raksti, izsaki savas domas un idejas, kuras kā likums vairums ir nekam nederīgas, cilvēki sāk domāt  ka esi luzers utt,. izņemot gadījumu ka esi nopelnījis krietnu naudu, (ap miljonu) tad civēku atieksme krietni mainās, un visi sāk pēkšņi piekrist tavām domām, no luzera esi kļuvis par veiksminieku, un katra tava jaunā potenciāli nekam nederīgā ideja tiek uztverta ar aplausiem, un tie kas aplaudē protams ir nekas cits kā pielidēji, un sākotnējā variantā situācija pretēja ja jau esi ieguvis luzera reputāicju tad gadījumā ja ir kāda patiešam laba perspektīva ideja, visi tāpat saukās par luzeri. tākā šāda tipa komentāri nav ne pirmie ne arī pedējie, ar to vienkārši ir jārēkinas, tā ir ikdiena forumos un citur.


 ir divas atshkjiriigas lietas vai muljkja lomaa nonaak cilveeks kas tieshaam nejeedz lietu vai cilveeks kas nopietni reekjina, rasee, kontruee, un palaizh darbiibaa. tas otrs cilveeks nedara to pa tuksho, taadeelj jau peec definiicijas vinjsh nevar nonaakt muljkja lomaa, lai gan var principaa kljuudities atsevishkjaas detaljaas. tas irmais cilveeks biezhi pat bez attieciigaas izgliitiibas un zinaashanaam meegjina iestaatiit tam otrajam ka luuk shitaa buutu pareizi, lai gan ir absoluuti aplami. man priekshnieks agraak taads bija maaciija kaa pareizi buutu jaaprojektee (galvenais lai izmaksas buutu zemaakas uz kjiinieshu detalju reekjina), lai gan atshkjiriibu starp rezistoru un kondensatoru nezinaaja.

----------


## Epis

Kādēļ gan kāds profesionālis nevarētu iziet ārpus savas zināšanu *komfort zonas* un iebrist jaunā laukā, ja kas cilvēki diezgan bieži gri pamēgināt ko citu, tādi kas visu mūžu dara vien un to pašu nav daudz, vismaz ne musdienās, jo ja agrāk pirms tehnologiskās, revolūcijas varēja vienā amatā strādāt visu mūžu, un tas amats arī eksistēma vairākas cilvēku paaudzes bez īpašiem uzlabojumiem, progressa, tad šodien profesījas, nozares mužs var būt 1 dekādes garumā, un ši tehno maiņa uzņem apgriezienus, tākā nekas vairs nav mūžigs, un zināšanas ātri noveco un kļūst neaktuālas, līdz ar to ir sācies nepārtraukts cilvēku pielāgošanās process, piemērs pirms krīzes latvijas darba tirgus struktūra bīj viena, pēc krīzes tā ir apgriezusies ar kājām gaisā, un ir pavisam cita, un finālā tagat vaig pavisam citas kvalifikācijas cilvēkus, un principā ir jau darbinieku deficīts, jo tie kas ir bezdarbnieki ir specializējušies citās nozarēs, kuras tagat pagrimušas, tātad vienīgais ceļš pārkvalifikāicja, vai emigrācija, un pirmo ceļu izdarīt ir ļoti grūti jo izglītības sistēma māca cilvēku pēc sen senās metadalogijas, kas ir gatavo viņu konkrētai specialitātei, laigan mūsdienās primārās prasmes ir spēja pašpārkvalificēties, jeb ātri iemācīties to ko pieprasa darba tirgus, jaunākās tehnolgijas, utt.. jo tāda mūžiga amata vairs nav.

mūsdienās neviens inženiers ar roku pa lielam neko vairs nerēkina, visi izmanto modelēšanas softus, visu ko jāzin ir kopējā teorija, izpratne pa lietām, jāsaprot ko nozīmē attiecīgi rezultāt cipari un kā pareizi jāuzstāda attiecīgs modelis, augstākais līmenis ir tads kad esi uzdrukājis kādu C,C# algoritmu kas optimizē modeli, mainot tā geometriju un tad to palaižot simulātorā caur tiem scriptiem, pagaidām es līdz šādai kombenei ticis vēl nēsu, bet ja kautko tajā rakeš jomā darīšu, tad pirmais būs digitāls +- pilns rakeš modelis, ar maināmu geometriju, maināmiem iejas parametriem, un izejas datos iegūtu reālu raketei, simulātorā optimizētu, pielāgotu attiecīgajiem iejas parametriem, kas līdzīgs tā 5+Km torņa softam, tikai tā bīj tāda iesildīšanās.

visas tās fizikas formulas var ļot ātri savākt kopā un atrast, bet rēķināt ar roku kautko es vispār atsakos, tā vietā saliekam visu kodā, ar peldošo punktu cipariem auto mērvienību transformācijām, un pētam izejošo rezultātu mainot ienākošos parametrus. 
zinātnē jabūt automatizētai, robotizētai piejai. tur kalkulātor baktītāji, super duper matemātiķi, kas domā kā uzrakstīt formulu kas tās vissas sakarības aprēķinātu ar vienu piegājienu var iet mājās, jo datos veicot aprēķinus ar bāzes formulām un kādu labākā risinājuma pašmeklējošo algoritmu to lietu aprēķinās krietni ātrāk (pāris sekundēs), matemātika pēc būtības cilvēkiem bīj vaidzīga tik komplicētā līmenī sensenos laikos, kad uz papīra navarēja veikt 1000+ optimizējošos aprēkinus, tad domāja kā to lietu izdrīt ar vienu vienādojumu, tādēļ cilvēki safantazēja visādus Logaritmus, Integrāļus, vēl visādus eksotiskos ķeburus, tā vietā mūdienās pietiek ar 1000+ primitīva stila kodu rindām, kur visi vienādojumi ir pamat matemātikas līmenī.  
Tākā matemātiķi var iet mežā sēnes lasīt, jo tagat ir Koderu laikmets  ::   :: 

piemēram par integrāļiem, kas būs ātrāk kādam sarežģitam matemātiskam vienādojumam atrast to matemātisko integrāļ risinājumu, vai ar brutālo PC jaudu uzmest pāris kodu rindas, kas vienkārši izrēķinās pa smalkiem soļiem to vienādojumu, teiksim ar 10 000+ soļiem, rezultātu precizitāte abos gadījumos būs +- līdzīga.
 No biznesa viedokļa skatoties lētāk izmaksās otrais variants, jeb der kāds bāzes līmeņa koderis, diletants, kas var uztaisīt FOR,IF,Else stila ciplas, nekā super matemāķis profesors (retums, grūti piejams), kuram stundas likme būs krietni augstāka. domāju normāls salīdzīnājums !

----------


## sharps

nu moins chaliit... lai no ekonomikas paarprofileetos uz elektroniku ar oma likuma zinaashanaam vien buus par iisu. tas tev nav aiziet uz graamatvezha kursiem vai auto tiesiibas nolikt.

kaadeelj jaamaacaas logaritms, exponentes, integraalji? kad iziesi kaadu speckursu augstaakajaa matemaatikaa piemeeram elektromagneetismaa, tad arii tev radiisies tiiri matemaatisks priekshstats par laukiem, rotoriem, divergjenceem, maksvela vienaadojumiem utt. tas viss tev rada izteeli un sapratni kaa tas darbojaas un kaa to izreekjinaat (tavi pienjeemumi ka tu it kaa saproti kaa tas darbojaas veel neko nenozimee). preteejaa gadiijumaa to ko tu dari te ir tikai un vieniigi uudenju lieshana.

domaa ka integraalja realizeeshana paaris koda rindinjaas dod sapratni par to kaa taa ieriice straadaas? a varbuut ieriice tomeer kaut ko ne taa dariis. vai tieshaam domaa ka protot rakstiit kodu speesi dzelzi iekustinaat pareizi?

karoche. liec galdaa kaut vienu stradaajoshu ieriici (ja tas nav komerciaals) un nevis ar zirnekljtiikliem apaudzeetas plates un ar folliju izliimeetas mikroviljnju kraasnis. sheemas, progu gabalus, aprakstus, fotenes.

----------


## sharps

> Tākā matemātiķi var iet mežā sēnes lasīt, jo tagat ir Koderu laikmets


 
ha ha ha  ::  paarsmeejos par shito. domaa chaliit ko runaa. esi kaadreiz straadaajis komandaa? taadi koderi pie manis ir skreejushi peec padomaa kaa gan viss tas straadaas elektroniski. vai ir vajadzigs izejaa augsts signaala liimenis vai zems. vai var MOSFETu darbinaat ar taadu frekvenci vai ar shitaadu. prasta koderim nav nojeegas par to kas ir MOSFETa atveershanaas un aizveeshanaas aatrums. vinjam ka tik GHz. un MOSFETinjsh deg zilaas liesmaas.

----------


## ddff

> Kādēļ gan kāds profesionālis nevarētu iziet ārpus savas zināšanu *komfort zonas* un iebrist jaunā laukā, ja kas cilvēki diezgan bieži gri pamēgināt ko citu, tādi kas visu mūžu dara vien un to pašu nav daudz, vismaz ne musdienās, jo ja agrāk pirms tehnologiskās, revolūcijas varēja vienā amatā strādāt visu mūžu, un tas amats arī eksistēma vairākas cilvēku paaudzes bez īpašiem uzlabojumiem, progressa, tad šodien profesījas, nozares mužs var būt 1 dekādes garumā, un ši tehno maiņa uzņem apgriezienus, tākā nekas vairs nav mūžigs, un zināšanas ātri noveco un kļūst neaktuālas, līdz ar to ir sācies nepārtraukts cilvēku pielāgošanās process, piemērs pirms krīzes latvijas darba tirgus struktūra bīj viena, pēc krīzes tā ir apgriezusies ar kājām gaisā, un ir pavisam cita, un finālā tagat vaig pavisam citas kvalifikācijas cilvēkus, un principā ir jau darbinieku deficīts, jo tie kas ir bezdarbnieki ir specializējušies citās nozarēs, kuras tagat pagrimušas, tātad vienīgais ceļš pārkvalifikāicja, vai emigrācija, un pirmo ceļu izdarīt ir ļoti grūti jo izglītības sistēma māca cilvēku pēc sen senās metadalogijas, kas ir gatavo viņu konkrētai specialitātei, laigan mūsdienās primārās prasmes ir spēja pašpārkvalificēties, jeb ātri iemācīties to ko pieprasa darba tirgus, jaunākās tehnolgijas, utt.. jo tāda mūžiga amata vairs nav.iesildīšanās.


 Vispaarinot Tavu teikto, var secinaat, ka elektronikis- diplomeets radio inzhenieris, kas juutas komfortabli savaa "zinaashanu zonaa" var mieriigi panjemt graamatu (pat ne graamatu, vienkaarshi pagraabstiit teemu taa  sekundes 10....30 internetaa) par mediciinu, skalpeli un izopereet kaiminju?

ddff

----------


## Epis

> Vispaarinot Tavu teikto, var secinaat, ka elektronikis- diplomeets radio inzhenieris, kas juutas komfortabli savaa "zinaashanu zonaa" var mieriigi panjemt graamatu (pat ne graamatu, vienkaarshi pagraabstiit teemu taa sekundes 10....30 internetaa) par mediciinu, skalpeli un izopereet kaiminju?


 klasisks pārspīlējums, proti vaig padomāt reāli kurās jomās šāda stila pārorjentācija ir iespējama, un kurās nav, un pārsvarā dudzas jomas ir kādā mērā savstarpēji saistītas un ir iespējams pāris menešu vai vairākā laika perjodā apgūstamas, ja protams ir tāda intrese. 
piemēram Politika, tur viss ir savstarpēji saistīts, un īstanībā šī nu ir tā tēma kur liekās ka fizikas likumi itkā nedarbojās, un prasās pēc kārtības ieviešanas, saskaņā ar vispārējiem fizikas un logikas likumiem, principiem.




> kaadeelj jaamaacaas logaritms, exponentes, integraalji? kad iziesi kaadu speckursu augstaakajaa matemaatikaa piemeeram elektromagneetismaa, tad arii tev radiisies tiiri matemaatisks priekshstats par laukiem, rotoriem, divergjenceem, maksvela vienaadojumiem utt. tas viss tev rada izteeli un sapratni kaa tas darbojaas un kaa to izreekjinaat (tavi pienjeemumi ka tu it kaa saproti kaa tas darbojaas veel neko nenozimee). preteejaa gadiijumaa to ko tu dari te ir tikai un vieniigi uudenju lieshana.


 apskaties piemēram tos Screenshotus no tās manas pēdējās torņa aprēkina programmas, ganjau ka esu ielicis bildes šeit, un kāda vaina ? iemēt formulas kodā, un apskaties dažādus rezultātu scenārijus un kļus skaidrs ap ko lieta grozās, bet ar roku drukājot, un kalkulātoru bakstot paies mūžiba..  
un tikpat labi varu paņemt kāda zinātniskā  PulseJet PDF papīra formulas samest kodā, un pakruķīt parametrus tad var redzēt kāda ir tā fizika un kādas tur tendences, ar to es te gribu teikt ka jaunas formulas nav jāizgudro, vienkārši paņem esosās samet iekšā un skatās kas tur sanāk. un tiem rakeš dzinējiem ir vesela jūra ar formulām, ar roku tur izrēķināt neko sakrīgu nevar !!

----------


## Epis

ja kas matemātika nav nekas cits kā programmēšanas valoda, valoda ar ko izsaka dažādus algoritmus, sakarības, utt, un radusies tā ir sen senajā laikmetā, kad vēl nebīj datori, līdz ar to tā ir morāli, garīgi novecojusi, un apstrakcijas veids ir būvēts priekš rēķināšanas uz papīra, un papīra un šādi uz papīra neko daudz izrēķināt jau nevar, roka nogurst, tādēļ musdienās jaunajā laikmetā ir labākas Matemātikas stilla valodas, kā C,C#, varbūt dažam Basic, ir vēl citi apstracijas veidi, jebkurā gadijumā tā ir produktīvāka vide, ar vieglāku izteiksmes formu un zemāku apstrakcijas līmeni, eleganti un vienkarši.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

LOL! Epi!  ::  Ne tu programmēt proti, net matemātiku zini, bet tik gudri izsakies!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

Man bija nojausma ka epis ir stulbs, bet ka tik stulbs, to gan nevarēju iedomāties.
 ::

----------


## Slowmo

Abstrakts nevis apstrakts.

----------


## ddff

> klasisks pārspīlējums, proti vaig padomāt reāli kurās jomās šāda stila pārorjentācija ir iespējama, un kurās nav, un pārsvarā dudzas jomas ir kādā mērā savstarpēji saistītas un ir iespējams pāris menešu vai vairākā laika perjodā apgūstamas, ja protams ir tāda intrese. 
> piemēram Politika, tur viss ir savstarpēji saistīts, un īstanībā šī nu ir tā tēma kur liekās ka fizikas likumi itkā nedarbojās, un prasās pēc kārtības ieviešanas, saskaņā ar vispārējiem fizikas un logikas likumiem, principiem.


 Principaa nav taadu jomu, ja apskataam kaadas pusliidz ar ieguustamo izgliitiibu saistiitas, kur vareetu taa njemt un strauji paarorienteeties. Paaris meeneshu laikaa vari paarorienteeties no prechu kraushanas Rimi uz Maksima, neko citu. Visaas eksaktajaas zinaatnees taa lieta ir meeraama gadu desmitos. Un tas, ka Latvijaa vetaarsts 1 dienas laikaa var kljuut par finanshu ministru, nenoziimee, ka taa ir normaala lietu kaartiiba. Arii politikaa (ne jau Latvijaa, protams) ir jaabuut cilveekam ar atbilstoshu izgliitiibu (nebuut ne kaadu virspuseeju) un milziigu pieredzi. Paskaties, kaadi plikpauri seezh Eiropas veco valstu valdiibaas un partijaas. Ne caurkritushi 1 kursa studenti, kas ar krustteevu gaadiibu ienjem augstus amatus, bet nespeej paskaidrot kaadi ir darba pienaakumi.




> apskaties piemēram tos Screenshotus no tās manas pēdējās torņa aprēkina programmas, ganjau ka esu ielicis bildes šeit, un kāda vaina ? iemēt formulas kodā, un apskaties dažādus rezultātu scenārijus un kļus skaidrs ap ko lieta grozās, bet ar roku drukājot, un kalkulātoru bakstot paies mūžiba..  
> un tikpat labi varu paņemt kāda zinātniskā  PulseJet PDF papīra formulas samest kodā, un pakruķīt parametrus tad var redzēt kāda ir tā fizika un kādas tur tendences, ar to es te gribu teikt ka jaunas formulas nav jāizgudro, vienkārši paņem esosās samet iekšā un skatās kas tur sanāk. un tiem rakeš dzinējiem ir vesela jūra ar formulām, ar roku tur izrēķināt neko sakrīgu nevar !!


 Shitaas bakstaamaas padariishanas vajadzeetu aizliegt ar likumu. Ja nevari apreekinaat ar kalkulatoru (jo nezini kas jaareekina) un nav ne mazaakaas sajeegas par gaidaamo rezultaatu, tad bakstiishana ir kriminaali sodaama darbiiba. Nav jeegas bakstiit, ja nesaproti par ko vispaar runa. Kaut noapaljotos ciparos tomeer buutu jaasaprot uz kuo tas velk.

ddff

----------


## sharps

kas kljuus skaidrs epi? cik tu daudz fiziku esi maaciijies? tev ir bijis speckurss mehaanikaa? pieliktu tevi pie reaalas projekteshanas tu ar savaam pogrammu zinaashanaam aatri vien tiktu izsvilpts, jo tev pat elementaaras teoreetiskaas zinaashanas nav. a tu te gvelz par kodiem, formulaam... un viss skaidrs. jaabuut sapratnei par procesu un ietu fizikaalo dabu  un ne tikai. TEV TAADA IR?

----------


## defs

Nākošajās saeimas vēlēšanās es balsoju par Epi   ::

----------


## JDat

> Nākošajās saeimas vēlēšanās es balsoju par Epi


 Dulls esi. Labāk nevajag.

----------


## defs

> Nākošajās saeimas vēlēšanās es balsoju par Epi  
> 
> 
>  Dulls esi. Labāk nevajag.


 Ko? Viņs ir gudrāks,nekā šodienas deputāti,varbūt LV kādu satelītu vēl palaidīs ar Epja dzinēju   ::

----------


## JDat

Vot to gan nevajag. Būs lieki izmesta nauda.

----------


## a_masiks

> visas tās fizikas formulas var ļot ātri savākt kopā un atrast, bet rēķināt ar roku kautko es vispār atsakos, tā vietā saliekam visu kodā, ar peldošo punktu cipariem auto mērvienību transformācijām, un pētam izejošo rezultātu mainot ienākošos parametrus.
> zinātnē jabūt automatizētai, robotizētai piejai. tur kalkulātor baktītāji, super duper matemātiķi, kas domā kā uzrakstīt formulu kas tās vissas sakarības aprēķinātu ar vienu piegājienu var iet mājās, jo datos veicot aprēķinus ar bāzes formulām un kādu labākā risinājuma pašmeklējošo algoritmu to lietu aprēķinās krietni ātrāk (pāris sekundēs), matemātika pēc būtības cilvēkiem bīj vaidzīga tik komplicētā līmenī sensenos laikos, kad uz papīra navarēja veikt 1000+ optimizējošos aprēkinus, tad domāja kā to lietu izdrīt ar vienu vienādojumu, tādēļ cilvēki safantazēja visādus Logaritmus, Integrāļus, vēl visādus eksotiskos ķeburus, tā vietā mūdienās pietiek ar 1000+ primitīva stila kodu rindām, kur visi vienādojumi ir pamat matemātikas līmenī.
> Tākā matemātiķi var iet mežā sēnes lasīt, jo tagat ir Koderu laikmets


 Formulaa, kura nav atbilstoshi integreeta vai diferenceeta eertaakam matemaatiskam  apreekjinam - diezgan vienkaarshi ir uzrauties uz matemaatiskaam darbiibaam ar 0, daliishanu piemeeram. Vai ar citaam darbiibaam, kuraas piedalaas piemeeram bezgaliiba. buus diezgan diivaini dzirdeet apgalvojumus, ka iespeejams bezgaliigi (pasviitroju - bezgaliigi!!! Un tas ir sasodiiti daudz!) liela skaita elementaaru matemaatisku operaciju veikshana notiks aatraak, nekaa 1-2 stundu galvas palauziishana risinot formulas.
Nu, paskatiisimies -  kas notika tavaa superduper kraasnii? Neapgruutinaaji sevi ar nekadiem apreekjiniem, cerot ka dators pats visu izreekjinaas. savaa buutiibaa itkaa elementaars uzdevums. Kas no taa sanaaca? Tev liidz pat shim briidim nav pasham skaidrs - kas tur iisti notiek, un kas tur straadaa, kas nestraadaa un kapeec nestraadaa. Vot nepateica tev dators neko priekshaa. Tik vien kaa uztaisiiji kaut ko liidziigu taimerim, kursh pie noteiktiem apstaakljiem atsleedzas peec tevis noteiktas laika vieniibas. Pamainot jebkurus apstaakljus - spriegumu, massu, durtinjas,  apkaarteejaas vides t - nekas vairs nestraadaatu taa kaa bija iecereets.

Es te netaisos tevi paaraudzinaat. Neesmu tev neko paraada, zinies. Vienkaarshi noraadu, ka ziimeejies un pontus dzen nepareiziem cilveekiem. Tev jaameklee pusaudzji uz BMX un tiem tad arii jaastaasta savi makshkjernieku staasti par Hadrona paaatrinaataaju tavas maajas pagrabaa...

----------


## bbarda

> Nākošajās saeimas vēlēšanās es balsoju par Epi  
> 
> 
>  Dulls esi. Labāk nevajag.
> 
> 
>  Ko? Viņs ir gudrāks,nekā šodienas deputāti,varbūt LV kādu satelītu vēl palaidīs ar Epja dzinēju


 Eu davai labāk nevajag vēlēt savādāk uzlaidīs to satelītu kādam pa galvu!

----------


## Epis

> Nākošajās saeimas vēlēšanās es balsoju par Epi


 Paldies par atbalstu  :: , ja kas man patiešām ir ļoti labas idejas politikā, Tiešās demokrātijas virzienā, kas izslēdz jebkādu ilgstošu korupcijas pastāvēšanu, + pēdējās idejas ir Izglītībā, un medicinā + cilvēk resursu kontrollē, kas saucās "induviduāla attieksme valstij pret katru cilvēku, jeb katrs dabūn to ko ir pelnījis!" varat lasī manā draugiem.lv dienasgrātā, un protam arī labi būtu ja atstātu kādu komentāru.  :: 




> Formulaa, kura nav atbilstoshi integreeta vai diferenceeta eertaakam matemaatiskam apreekjinam - diezgan vienkaarshi ir uzrauties uz matemaatiskaam darbiibaam ar 0, daliishanu piemeeram. Vai ar citaam darbiibaam, kuraas piedalaas piemeeram bezgaliiba. buus diezgan diivaini dzirdeet apgalvojumus, ka iespeejams bezgaliigi (pasviitroju - bezgaliigi!!! Un tas ir sasodiiti daudz!) liela skaita elementaaru matemaatisku operaciju veikshana notiks aatraak, nekaa 1-2 stundu galvas palauziishana risinot formulas.


 ar šāda stilla problēmām es esu skaries rakstot piemēram to cnc apļa interpolāicjas kodu kur jārotē kordinātes, un tur nepārtraukti ir situācijas ka aiziet līdz 0 un bezgalībai, šādas problēmas risina vienkārši, ar debaggošanu, ja redz ka kautkas aiziet netā apskatās, un attiecīgi pielabo, ieliekot kādus limitus, robežas. 

tas ko gribēju pateikt par tām formulām ka dzīve nav jāsarežģi, proti daudzviet redzu ka zinātnieki mēgina savus pētijumus, pierādiumus ielikt vienā formulā, vai tā vietā lai uzmestu kodu un palaistu kādu ciparu virkni, kas aprēķina kādas sarežgitākas sakarības, cilvēki mēigna izdomāt vienu formulu kas to vissu apvieno, un tad baigi priecīgi ka ar vienu vienādojumu var itkā visu izrēķināt. 
te ir tā lieta, ka ir 2 piegājieni :
1. izdomāt 1 ļoti garu formulu ar n-tiem mainīgajiem kas izrēķina visu vienā rāvienā.
2. neko neizdomāt, paņemt bāzes formulas, un ielikt kodā kurā salikt reālās aprēkināmās lietas parametrus un dabut to pašu rezultātu.

tākā es bieži lasu dažādus pētijumu paīrus tad mani izbrīna tās Masivās formulas vairākos stāvos, ar pārdesmit mainīgajiem, kur uzmetot tīri vizuāli acis, skaidrs nav pilnīgi nekas., tā vietā man liekās vieglāk saprast būtu to lietu ar kautvai 10-20x garāku pierakstu kāda algoritma formā, kautvai C, kur viss smuki sastrukturēts, un visas sakarības ir redzamas. 
vairums cilvēku ka ierauga tās šedevr formulas tas ir kā "nāves spriedums" un intrese par to uzreiz zūd. es vienkarši saku ka ir arī alternatīvas, nejau matemātika ir vienīgā valoda kas var izskaidrot kompicētas lietas, ir arī alternatīvas !! 

+ plikas formulas ir grūti saprast, un sapratne fodās ka tās vizualizē, bet lai vizualizētu vaig uzrakstīt kodu, un uzdrukājot kodu iebarojot kādus datus var vizuāli redzēt rezutlātu, tā ir vieglāk apjēgt ar ko vispār ir tur darīšana, piemēram torņa piemērā, ieliku atmosfēras gaisa spiediena, tempertūras, blīvuma aprēķināšanas formulas, lai redzētu kādos augstumos, kāds ir gaisa blīvums un arī citu gāzu blīvums kā H2, helijs, protams ka 1-2 reizes, pirms rakstīt kodu izrēķināju ar roku, tīri lai pārbaudītu ka formula strādā, un vai mervienības pareizās, bet tas man nedeva nekādu baigo priekštatu par to lietu, kopējo bildi es redzēju tikai tad kad ieintegrēju to tajā savā torņa struktūrā, tur uzreiz parādās kādu effektu, cik lielā mērā dažāda pildījumā gāzes ietekmētu struktūru. 
Lūrot uz plikām formulām nevella nevar saprast kas tur beigās iznāks, un tā pieja ka savācot ķupu formulu un tad viņas apvienojot vienā lielā MONSTR formulā var dabūt skaidrību, man nav saprotama.

----------


## bbarda

O,kārtējais palags!Pamodās!Vēl tik Raimondu vajag.

----------


## JDat

EPI! Tas tev: 

Skaties un mācies.

----------


## Epis

man te intresē viens jauns aprēķins proti, cik daudz energijas vaig lai uzsildītu 1kg H2 gāzi līdz 3473 Kelvin tempertūru? itkā es jau esu izrēkinājis bet gribās zināt vai tas ir pareizi vai nē, šito man vaig priekš tās savas pētāmās 2.8km 5.4m Diametra Udeņraža gāzes piepilditās stiklšķiedras drēbes trubas torņa pa kuru varētu laist Ariane 5 otro pakāpes raketi  kura svērtu 170 Tonas, un tad H2 gāzi izmantotu lai celtu pa trubu raketi, spiediens nepieciešamais trubā būtu ap 2.7Mpa, un H2 gāze pie tāda spiediena un 3200C tempertūras tāda torņa trubas tilpumā 64093m^3 svērtu ap 12 Tonām, un tās 12Tonas H2 gāzes būtu piestiprinātas pie raketes, tāda kā 1 pakāpe un tad vaig zināt cik daudz energiju Joulos vaig lai uzsildītu viņu, līdz 3200C.
un man sanāk tāda matemātika:
pie 3500K H2 gāzes Specifik heat Cp = 18.91 KJ/kgK  ( nepiciešamā energija J lai uzsildītu pa 1 grādu)
no tā aprēkinu cik vaig Energijas lai Kg uzsilditu līdz 3200C  = 3473*18.91=65674.43 KJ  --> 65.674 MJ
tālāk izrēķinu 12 Tonām H2 nepieciešamo energiju - 12000* 65.674 = 776.400 MJ, jeb 776 GJ
tālāk es domāju kā lai atrod energijas avotu kurš varētu to uzkarsēt, un paņēmu kodolenergiju piemēram atradu vienā rakstā ka Thorijs, ja to kombinē ar uranu var dabūt 23 Gwh/kg energiju LFTR reaktorā, nu un tad pārejot uz Jouliem sanāk 23*3600= 82800 GJ  un no tā sanāk ka vaidzētu tikai 9.3 gramus Th232 + kādus X gramus U233. 
man liekās ka kautkā baigi mazi cipari sanāk beigās   ::   kā ir aprēķins +- pareizā virzienā ? 

Salīdzinājumam ja dedzinātu H2 gāzi kur no 1Kg var dabūt 143MJ tad sanāk ka vaidētu 5.429 Tonas LH2 +48.8 Tonas LOX kopā 54Tonas degvielas lai pa trubu vien palaistu, salīdinājumā ar nieka 10 gramiem Torija, reāli varētu būt 1kg kodol degvielas.  ::  to visu var salīdzināt ar pašreizējo 556 Tonu smagiem Ariane 5 pirmās pakāpes rakeš risinājumu.

----------


## Delfins

Gribi uzlaist atomreaktoru 1m augstumā?
Sarkasms protams, nekā personīga. Bet šaubos, ka kāds parakstīsies uz atoma izmantošanu palaišanas brīdī.

Epi, esi laidis/uztaisījis vispār kādu raķetes modeli, ka ķēries atomenerģijai un tādam kvantumam H2?

----------


## Epis

es te mēginu saprast fiziku un ciparus kas ir zem tādas idejas, vispār pēdējie cipari man šai idejai ir tādi ka ja izmanto reālu kodol rakeš dzinēju kuram ISP ir 1000-1200 kas ir 2.6-3x vairāk nekā parastām kīmiskajām raketēm tad sanāk ka vaig 3x mazāk degvielu un paņemot to Ariane 5 otro pakāpi kur degviela ir 158Tonas iegūstam 53 tonas degvielu + 11T krava = 64T + vēl 6T torņa palaišanas H2 gāze kopā sanāk 70T kodol degvielas rakete no kuriem 11T ir krava tas ir 15.7% krava no raketes massas, priekš LEO 
reku intervija ar vienu nasa kodol dzinēju taisītāju spacevidcast showā youtube: "Nuclear Rockets with James Dewar - Live Show 3.25" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6f_iYbL ... r_embedded
karoči tas vecis ir gudrs, viņa ideja īsumā ir tāda ka iemet lidmašinā kodolraketi+ parastos pāātrinātājus, uzlido uz 20-30km augstumam un met ārā raketi tad ieslēdzās paātrinātāji un deg kādas 40-50s sasniedzot 100km pa to laiku kodolrakete lēnām uzkarst sasniedzot savu Max jaudu un tad tādos augstumos visi radiaktvie izmeši, aiziet kosmosā, un gamma stari nekādu skādi cilvēkiem uz zemes varis nerada, principā viss notiek zaļi, bez jebkādas skādes.
mana ideja ir lidmašinu aizvieto ar stiklšķiedras piepūšanu trubu un iestartē reaktoru uz zemes, un laiž pa trubu augšā, un tā viņš uzņems savu jaudu un pie 50km būs jau ar 100% jaudu un skāde zemei minimāla. 
karoči ekonomija no raketes kur 15-16% būtu krava ir milzīga, un cena arīb būtu beidzot normāla, un varētu runāt par kādu menes industrializāciju, lidošanu uz marsa,jo ar ķimiskām raketem tālu neviens netiks.

ātom energijas jauda palaišanas brīdi būtu labi ja 1% no pilnās jaudas, tākā starojumi un izmetamie radiācijas apjomi minimāli + apkārt ir truba kas aizsargā un nelaiž ārā tos izmešus, un kuģis uz kā tas viss atrastos būtu kautkur okeāna vidū kur nav nevienas dzīvas dveseles 10-50km rādiusā. 
+ paklausies ko tajā intevījā tas vecis runā, proti, viņiem ASv tajos kodoldzinēju testos bīj pēdējie testi kur to dzinēju spēra gaisā ar sprāgstvielām, nekāds lielais radiācijas piesārņojums nebīj jo visa kodol degviela bīj lielos gabalos, un to cilvēks ar roku uzlasīja (tas laikam bīj torijs th232) un tas kas lasīja joprojām ir dzīvs  ::  
var arī izmantot citus palaišanas palīg sistēmas, kā magnētiskie skrejceļi, kalnu tuneļi, okeāna lielgabali, vai railgun stila, karoči visi derētu, bet laist raketi standart stillā gan būtu ekonomiski neefektīvi un videi nedraudzīgi, jo tad vaidzētu gaidīt uz zemes tās 40-50sekundes kamēr uzņem pilno jaudu un tad kapitāli piesārņojot visu apkārtni celties augšā ar gliemež ātrumu, šāds stills nekam neder, un labi vien ir ka neviens neko tādu vēl nav realizējis.

----------


## defs

Epi,varbūt brauc uz Nasu,lai tur sprāgst,mums te Cernobiļu ar nevajag  ::

----------


## ansius

Epi - labāk izlasi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_aircraft un padomā, kāpēc šīs programmas tika atceltas?

----------


## Vikings

Epi, lūdzu, saki, ka tas viss ir joks. Kodoldegviela, kas krīt ārā gabalos un to uzlasa ar roku - nu tas izklausās jau post-apokaliptiski.

----------


## JDat

Cilvēki te domā kur uzrakt dozimetrus, lai pasargātos no radiācijas...
Bet Tu EPI! Kā piekakāt zemi ar raciāciju...

----------


## abergs

Superpilnmēness...  ::

----------


## Epis

Labi kodolrakete ar reālu kodolraketes dzinēju skaidrs ka nespīd, es tur pastījos tos citus projektus kur bīj 70gados taisīti un tur tām kodolraketēm tā jauda nemaz nebīj tik liela, priekš lidmašinām derētu, bet vertikālai iešanai pārāk maza jaudas/masas attiecība, piemēram krievu RD-0410 NTP Engine jauda 35.30 kN bet svars 2 tonas  atiecība jauda/masa 1.8 ar tādu ciparu nekur tālu tikt nevar un lai kautkur tiktu vaidzētu ļoti daudz tās kodoldegvielas, vispār te ir tas āķis, kur ja mēgina uztaisīt drošāku dzinēju, kurš mazāk izmet ārā radiāciju, tur visu smagi izolējot, apkārt aptaisot dažādus drošibas līmeņus, finālā sanāk smagāks dzinējs un vaidzēs vairāk kodoldegvielas tur iekšā krāmēt. Tad beigās lai palaistu kādu 11T kravu vaidzēs nevis kādu 1kg kodol degvielu bet gan simtiem Kg, un tad ja notiek šaise ir černobiļas scenārijs (tur desmitiem tonu tika izkaisīt sprādzinā, manā versijā  1kg un it sevišķi Torija degviela kas varētu būt 80% no kopējās, tātad kaitīgais urāns būtu tikai kādi 200grami, kas to reālo skādi nodara, ā un vēl šādi reaģejot torijam+uranam, no sarežotajiem kodolatkritumiem tie ilgdzīvojošie radiaktīvie super kaitīgie tukstoš gadus ilgdzīvotāji sanāk tikai zem 1%, jo tās reakcijas notiek pa citu ceļu kur rodās ātri sabrūkstošie atkritumi (zem 100gadiem), apmēram kā fukušimas H2 eksplozijā kur radiācija ātri pāris dienu laikā kritās, jo tas kas tur gaisā uzgāja bīj tie mazkaitīgākās kodol atkritumu gāzes, un tie smagākie elementi kā cezijs laikam ka sabruks 30 gadu laikā un pēc tam tur radiācijas vairs nebūs apkārtnē vis būs kā agrāk.
ganjau ka ja labi gribētu varētu izdomāt tādu vieglas konstrukcijas torij/urana kombināicjas degvielas karsētāju, piemēram ja prastai raketei degvielu, kas ieiet tajā degšanas kambarī pirms ienākšanas uzkarsētu nu līdz 1000-1500C un tādā veidā pieliekot energiju un palielinot jaudu 2x, jo piemēram LH2/LOX deg pie 3200C un ja pirmstam uzkarsētu ta finālā dabutu ~~4500C un būtu savs ieguvums.  :: , protams bez nekādiem tur super duper Gama staru, neitronu aizsarg slāņiem, lai staro, jo degvielas tur būtu maz, un laižot pa trubu nekur ārā nekas tāpat netiktu, un pectam lidojot lielos augstumos tāds minī staru avots, ar kautkādiem pāris gramiem kodol izmešu ārī skādi nevienam nenodarītu, un ja eksplodētu tad skāde arī būtu maza jo 80+ procenti būtu torijs, kas nekādus bīstamos atkritumus nesarežotu, un daļa urana jau būtu arī nodedzināta, jo torija neitroni to urānu arī sadala sīkākos elementos un tur neveidojās tie U235 un U238 kurus uzskata par bīstamajiem kodolatkritumi kas paliek pāri pēc ātomreaktoru darba, un vēl tur bīj plutonijs u239 kas ir priekš ātombumbām, ja šāda kombinācija sprādzienā rezultātā birtu virs galvām tad toč ir černobiļa, bet torija/urana variantā birs mazkaitīgie kodol atkritumi, bez nekādas černobiļas scenārija, varētubūt ks līdzīgs tad fukušimas piesārņojumam, tikai vēl daudzreiz mazākā izmērā.
ja kas torija dabīgais radiācijas līmenis ir tikai 0.0185 mSv/stundā  gada laikā dabigā veidā cilvēks dabūn pēc wiki 2.4mSv/gadā, līdz ar to ja kāds sadomā toriju turēt mājās 1 dienu ta dabūs 0.44mSv lielu devu, kas ir piektā daļa gada normas, tas nozīme ka 5 dienas gadā var tusēt apkārt torijam, lai uzņemtu gada radiācijas dabīgo normu, un veselībai bīstami paliek ja tās normas pārsniedz 1000X tākā no torija neviens nomirt nevar.

----------


## ansius

> Superpilnmēness...


  TOČ

----------


## Delfins

Te nesen vienu tādu video ielika  :: 
http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=85447

----------


## Epis

izdomāju kā savā pēdējā super inovatīvajā kodol hibrīd dzinējā realizēt to kodol energijas degvielas sildīšanu, un mehānisms ir vienkārš, paņemam VCCW dzinēju un ielikam ārējā kambarī vītni kas tad būs pildīta ar kodoldegvielu un karsēs cirkulējošo LOX, un tālāk uzkarsējot Lox tas sadegs ar tādāpašā stillā uzkarsētu LH2 gāzi un būs jaudas pieagums 40-50%, nu varētu runa iet par dzinēju ar 600-650s ISP un ja kas lielāku Jausas/masas attiecību, jo papild svars ko pieliktu tie kodoldegvielas vitnes sildītāji būtu mazs līdz ar to ja piemēram šatla galvenam dzinējam masas/jaudas attiecība bīja 73 tad ja to pārtaisītu uz kodol hibrīd versiju ta tas cipars varētu būt pie 100.
Lai dabūtu to vitnie kas būtu ar aktīvu kodoldegvielu thorij/uran kombeni attiecībā 80/20 vaig taisīt šādi, proti iedomājamies ka skrūve ir tas rakeš motora degsanas kambaris un tam ārpusē  ir vītne kurā ir iepildīta iekšā torij degveila ar pildijumu 50%, proti 1cm torija, 1cm bleķis, un tad nāk uzgrieznis kas arī ir ar vitni tikai tur pildījums būtu tie 20% urāna kurus vaig lai sāktu reakciju, un arī ar pilduju 50% un tālāk jau viss vienkārši uzgriež ātri uzgriezni uz rakeš motoru, novieto to tā lai torija sektori saietu kopā ar urāna sektou un aiziet sākās kodolreakcija, un karsīs iekšējā degšanas kambara spirāle, ja grib apstādināt reakciju tad pabriež urana uzgriezni pa pāris grādiem lai nebūtu tieš kontakts ar toriju, un reakcija lēnām apstāsies, šādi varētu ieslēgt un izslēgt kodol degvielas motora daļu, un šādi bonus tāds kad pate rakeš degviela kuru sildīs ar kodolenergiju nebūs radiaktīva, un piesārņota ar kodolmatreāliem jo starp toriju un karsējamo šķidrumu būs bleķa slānis, kas izplatīs to siltumu pa visu vītni un tālāk pārējo kambara sienu, līdz ar to ārā nekādi radioaktīvi atkritumi neietu, un tur varētu iebūvēt drošibas fiču kas ātri pagrieztu urana vitni OFF pozā ja kautādas problemas rastos raketei lai novērstu ātom reaktora pārkaršanu, kušanu. 

nu kā mans pēdējais izgudrojums ? būs kautkad jāuzīmē tad dzinējs, ar torija, urāna vitnes plāksnēm, un kā tur tā lieta varētu darboties.

----------


## JDat

EPi! Ir jau OK, tikai uztaisi 3D animāciju lai var grafiski saprast.

----------


## defs

> EPi! Ir jau OK, tikai uztaisi 3D animāciju lai var grafiski saprast.


  ::

----------


## Epis

Nasa forumā čaļi iemeta šito pdf papīru par Lox Augumented Nuclear Termal Rocket (LANTR) http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index. ... ach=238124 
tur ir līdzīgs kodol, parastās degvielas hibrīd dizains, un viņš ir salīdzināts ar tīru NTR raketi, un Plus tāds ka piebāžot klāt LOX izplūdes uzkarsētam LH2 līdz 3000K palielinās raketes Jauda, 2.7X  pie tā paša svara bet samazinās isp no 940s (tīrā NTR režimā) līdz 640s kombinētā, finālā šādam dzinējam LANTR dzinējam jaudas masas attiecība ir lielāka par 75:1, atceramies ka parastam NTR dzinējam tā bīj ļoti zema tam krievu 1.8, tai Pdf minēts NTF dznējs bez radiācijas aizsarg slāņa varētu būt 10:1, tur tiek minēts ka viņu Lantr dzinējs ietu režimā 4:1 Oxidiser/Fuel Ratio. 
un protams ka bonus tāds ka salīdzinot ar tīro NTR šim būtu 3x mazākas jaudas kodolreaktors līdz ar to arī +3x drošāks + Lētāks, bet kas man tur nepatika ir tas ka viņi karsē tikai H2 gāzi kā redzams tajā bildē, un O2 pievieno tikai jau izejā, iemesls šādai darbībai ir tāds ka skābekli karsēt ir ļoti grūti līdz tik augstām tempertūrām jo tas visus matreālus Oxidē un ātri korodē, līdz ar to itkā nav iespējams atrast piemērotu matreālu  lai uztaisītu to karsētāju, nu es te varu teikt ka cik esu lasījis tad pie tādām 3000K+ tempertūrām toč vis skābeglī oxidētos(degtu) bet jautājums kādēļ viņiem viss tajā dzinējā ir tik traki jākarsē līdz tiem 3000K, ja karsētu līdz 1500K tad varētu skābekļa karsēšanai jau piemeklēt matreālu kādu keramiku, carbonu, vai arī Torija Oxīdu tas jau ir oxidējies torijs, un kust tikai pie 3000C, karoči pie zemākām tempertūrām O2 karsēšanu var atrsisināt.
Vispār Mūžigā to zinātnieku problema apskatot dažādus nākotnes tehnologiju konceptus ir tāda ka viņi tur mēgina izspiest Maximumu, cik vien var, un tad pašsaprotami ka tādi Maximuma potenciāla rakeš dzinēji uz papīra izskatās skaisti bet reāli neviens negrib tur piķi iegūldīt, jo lai tos super Max ciparus sasniegtu vaig super dārgas tehnologijas, un čupu ar eksperimentiem, vienā vārdā, parāk sarežģiti, pārāk riskanti,pa augstu tehnolgiskais līmenis. 
Ko es saku ir tas ka jāsmazina tā viņu H2 karsēšanas tempertūra no 3000K līdz 1500K tas padarīs lētāku visu to kodolreaktora daļu, jo lētums nāk ar zemākām tempertūrām + lai kompensētu zudušos 1500K grādus karsējam arī LOX līdz 1500K, finālā iegustam teorētiski to pašu Jaudu kas tur, ar tik pat lelu kodoldegvielas daudzumu.

vispār sākumā šādas kodoldegvielas LH2/LOX +1500K NTR preheater  raķeš dzinējus vaidzētu izmantot rakešu Otrai pakāpei, jo 2 pakāpei dzinēja jauda pret pašu rakeš masu ir ļoti maza no 0.6-1X  tas nozīmē patiešām maza izmēra, jaudas kodoldzinēju + 2 pakāpi varētu taisīt daudzkārt izmantojamu (pielikt tur spārnus, kā šatlam tādā stillā. 
ā un tai raketei ir vairāki darbības režimi tajā Pdf, tur ir kombinētais LANTR 650s ISP un tīrais NTR 950S ISP, un tas ir tā ka kamēr sasniedz LEO rakete ietu ar LANTR, bet tālāk ja gribētu braukt uz mēnesi, vai citu orbītu slēgtu tīro NTR, vai arī tur tiek apskatīts scenārijs ka izmantotu kodolreaktoru elektrības gēnerācijai un viņiem tajā konceptā ir tai raketei Jonu(ION) elektriskais dzinējs karoči kodoldegviela paver plašas manevra iespējas + arī daudzkārt izmantojama kosmos kuģa scenāriju.
ja runā par tiem Max performance scenārijiem ta tas būtu šāds, karsē LH2 līdz 3000K + LOX līdz 1500K, tad varētu sanākt ISP 750-800S pie tāds pašas Jaudas.

Vārdsakot ja kāds gribēs jebkad lētu kosmisko ceļojumu uz ORbītu, tad nebūs citu scenāriju kā izmantot kodoldegvielu, jo visi ķīmiskie degviels scenāriji jau eksistē 70+ gadus un nekāda patiesa tehnologiskā izrāviena tur nav, tālāk par 450S isp neviens netiek un arī netiks, lai tiktu tālāk un radītu izrāvienu vaik likt klāt kodol reaktoru.

----------


## defs

Epi,iekšdedzes motori ar morāli novecojuši.Būs vērtīgāk,ja dosi ieguldījumu autotransporta atīstībā.Bet galvenais visiem naftniekiem tas nebūs patīkami   ::   Uz orbītu tik ātri netiksim-mums jākonsolidē budžets,kamēr citi lidos.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kada vel kodolrakete?  ::  Tas viss ir BS. Raketei vajag kaut ko mest lauka, lai ta ietu uz prieksu. Tatad - sha vai ta javed lidzi svars. Aber, ja jau ved lidzi svaru - kapec nevest lidzi parastu rakesu degvielu?  :: 

Re ku labaka doma. Uztaisit uz zemes precizu lielgabalu un saut orbita nelielas daljas kosmosa stacijai kopa ar "degvielu". Kosmosa stacija savac degvielu, kas ir metala stieni un ar super precizu lielgabalu izshauj stienus velamaja virziena (daudz daudz stienus ar lielu lielu atrumu). Rezultata mums bus kaudze ar stieniem, ka pa noteitku trajektoriju ar atrumu x attalinasies no kosmosa stacijas.

Talak mes no stacijas palaizham kosmosa kugji "raketi" ar kodoldzineju. Rakete precizi ievero trajektoriju. Lidojot garam katram izsautajam metala stienim, rakete izmanto mangetiska paatrinataja principu (gauss gun) un paatrinas attieciba pret izsauto (ieprieks) metalu. Attiecigi - metals zaude savu atrumu (varbut pat tik loti, ka atrums klust negativs un metals atgriezas kosmosa stacija, no kuras tika izsauts), toties rakete iegust papildus momentu un super atista atrumu!

WO!
Beefs

EDIT: tavi aprekini par energiju ir pareizi (apmeram). Tikai nezinu par kodoldegvielu. Cik tev ilga laika ir vajadzigi tie 500GJ energijas? Ja parak nesteidzies, tad parasta 500MW stacija 1000 sekundes tik daudz sagenere!  ::

----------


## Epis

> Kada vel kodolrakete?  Tas viss ir BS. Raketei vajag kaut ko mest lauka, lai ta ietu uz prieksu. Tatad - sha vai ta javed lidzi svars. Aber, ja jau ved lidzi svaru - kapec nevest lidzi parastu rakesu degvielu?


 Nē rakete kīmiskā ar skabekli+udeņradi bet ar kodoldegvielas uzsildīšanas Opciju, proti uzkarsē H2 pirms degšanas, tādejādi lielāka kopējā tempertūra, un jauda, tāda tā ideja, proti es nedomāju par tīro kodol LH2 stila raketi. 



> Cik tev ilga laika ir vajadzigi tie 500GJ energijas? J


 nu tajā modelī kur stilkšķiedra truba aizvietotu 1 pakāpi priekš 12Tonu udeņraža uzkarsēšanas kopā vaidzēja 776 GJ energijas un darba laiks bīj tur 4 sekundes, un karsēšanas jauda laikā ir augoša, un pēdējā pussekundē vaig karsēt 23% degvielas kam vaidzētu 180GJ/0.5s = 360GJ/s 
Jaudas vispār ir fantastiskas, un pēc šitā foruma http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index. ... =19818.285 teica ka tur vaig to ātro neitronu reaktoru, tipa kur iet tā kodolreakcija uz ātro kā atombumbās, vienīgi tur tā degviela ir retāk izvietota, līdz ar to tā rekcija notiek cik saprotu lēnām, un to ātrumu noska degvielas daudzums un savstarpējā distance, kas nosaka to cik % no tiem lidojošajiem sintēzē neitroniem trāpīs jaunam urana ātomam, un kautkā viņi tur reķina to laiku, un kodolbumbā viņi to u233, u235 vai P239 saliek vienā lodē un tad piešķiļ un viss iet pa gaisu, bet ja ir tievi stieņi ar x distanci ielikti grafīta rāmī tad tas viss notiek relatīvi lēnu, un grafīts laikam palēnināja tos neitronus, ūdens un citas vielas starpā arī to visu piebremzē, daļa aiziet siltumā un un tad tur iet pa lēno, laigan rakeš dzinēja modelī tām reakcijām jānotiek tīri ātri. un pēc definīcijas visur kur kautkas notiek ļoti ātri, ar fantastiskām jaudām ir ļoti augsta riska pakāpe, tāpēc laikam tos kodolrakeš dzinējus neviens šodien īsti neizmanto. 
Lai būtu augsta drošibas pakāpe ar tām kodoldegvielām ir jāizmanto cits ceļš, proti nedrīkst izmatnot tos pašsabrūkstošos kodol matreālus kas var veidot tās kēdes reakcijas un aiziet bez kontrollē, kā u233, u235 p239, tā vietā jaizmanto tikai tie kas dabītgi neveido ķēdes reakcijas, kā Th232, U238 un man sākumā likās ka viss labākais scenārijs ir Torijs th 232, kam vaig 1 neitronu lai pārtaptu pa 233, bet tad U233 vaig atkal vienu klāt lai tas aizietu reakcijā, karoči tur tā lieta torija reaktorā beigās izrādās ka notiek ļoti lēni, un U238 ir labāks jo tur iesperot ar neitronu uztaisās Plutonijs 239 un tā jau ir ātri reagējoša manta, vārdsakot vaig tādu rakeš motoru, kur būtu izlkāts u238 (dabīgais Urāns kas nesprāgst, un šis nav nāvējoši radiaktīvs, apmēram kā torijs th232 varbūt bišķi spēcīgāku starojumu laiž) un paņem kādu Neitronu avotu, populāri varētu būt Poliwell stila Deitērija Kodol sintēzes reaktors, vispār pagaidām visvairāk no kodolsintēzes ražo NIF lzeru sintēzes kompleks, bet tas ir mega dārgs, un rakete tādu iebāzt nevar, līdz ar to paliek lētākais DPF reaktors, kur ar lieljaudas elektrību veic to sintēzi, un tas šādu nolikt aiz tā rakeš motora un apstarot to U238 lai tas tālāk partaisītos P239 un dalītos, vispār intresanti cik liela energija Joulos no Neitroniem ir jāieliek tajā U238 lai tas pārtaisītos par P239 un tad cik dabūn Laukā ?? 
 vardsakot var to formulēt arī tā ka cik effektīvam jābūt deitērija kodolsintēzes reaktoram lai kombinācijā ar U238 izietu pa Nullēm ?? kāds zin ? 

karoči es varu kā orākuls prognozēt ka pirmais veids kā dabūt no kodolsintēzes + energiju būs caur šo Th232, vai U238 neitronu bombardēšanu un tad no kodol dalīsanās dabūs to + energiju, Reāli priekš Tīras kodolsintēzes energijas paies vēl N tie gadu desmiti, un vai vispār tas jebkad būs ekonomiski izdevīg , man liekās ka nē, izdevīgi toč būs šī hibrīd sintēzes/dalīšanās kombene, un tuvākajos gados ganjau eksperimentali NIF kompleksā viņi to izdarīs, jo jau tagat tur ar lāzeriem viņi ir sasnieguši Rekod neitronu generēšanās daudzumu, un kas zin varbūt ar to jau pietiek priekš energijas plusa  ::

----------

